# What's your favorite BEER?



## dafattkidd

We are all always talking about how beer goes so well with splitting wood, stacking wood and best of all burning wood. 

I am a lover of beer.  Currently, I'm drinking one of my favorites, Hoegaarden.  I've been really loving Stella lately also.  I go through fazes, but Hoegaarden always seems to be at the top of the list.

So what are some of your favorite beers?


----------



## 1kzwoman

Home brew..Williams Nut brown Ale or their Apricot Ale


----------



## dafattkidd

1kzwoman said:


> Home brew..Williams Nut brown Ale or their Apricot Ale


My wife bought me a home brewing kit for Christmas from the Brooklyn Brewery.  Looking forward to brewing at home.


----------



## BrotherBart

.
Everybody around here for a while knows my favorite brew. The fifth largest selling beer in the world. But I do enjoy me some Amstel on occasion.


----------



## 1kzwoman

I had good luck with ales to start..IPA and laager can be temperature touchy during fermentation


----------



## 1kzwoman

BrotherBart said:


> .
> Everybody around here for a while knows my favorite brew. The fifth largest selling beer in the world. But I do enjoy me some Amstel on occasion.
> 
> View attachment 123844


Have had a Natural and Bud lite a time or three as well


----------



## BrotherBart

Member Gamma Ray drinks Dogfishhead IPA. Couldn't wait to give it a try. In the hotel bar at the get together in DC I ordered one. Nasty stuff and I gave it to BG. Who seemed to enjoy it. Bought a case of Yuengling because people here love it so much. Thought it should be put back in the cat. Gave most of the case to a neighbor.

I guess I just can't appreciate good beer.


----------



## 1kzwoman

Had a brew I would  not drink..same end of cat but guys moving my couch took it all..and they were old enough to know good beer.


----------



## 1kzwoman

Ever try a real hard lemon aid? Not the commercial? Sorry off topic


----------



## dafattkidd

BrotherBart said:


> .
> Everybody around here for a while knows my favorite brew. The fifth largest selling beer in the world. But I do enjoy me some Amstel on occasion.
> 
> View attachment 123844


 I love this picture. We used to get these in high school because they were the cheapest swill we could get our hands on.


----------



## BrotherBart

dafattkidd said:


> I love this picture. We used to get these in high school because they were the cheapest swill we could get our hands on.



You should have been better shoppers. 

ETA: There is cheaper swill available these days.


----------



## BrotherBart

Got a chuckle down in Texas two weeks ago. In a liquor store they had Gennesse for twenty bucks a 12 pack. $15 for a 30 pack here. Being "imported" must make a difference.


----------



## jatoxico

Usually keep a supply of Coors on hand but most offerings from Brooklyn are good as is Bluepoint ale. Just finished off my Spaten Optimator and have one Trappiste left.


----------



## bsruther

I like this one a lot, really nice lager.



On tap, Hofbrau lager is probably my favorite. Wife and I stopped at the Hofbrauhaus Saturday night and had a couple of the 1 liter size lagers and as always, it was excellent.

Mainstays are Coors Light and Bush Light. Our beer drinking careers wouldn't last long if we drank the strong stuff all the time.


----------



## Retired Guy

When I was in college you could pickup a six of 16 oz Old Bohemian for 89 cents. Probably drank more of that than anything else.


----------



## Jags

Never met a beer I wouldn't drink.


----------



## Ashful

Jags said:


> Never met a beer I wouldn't drink.


I wouldn't drink any of those mentioned or pictured so far.

In the fridge right now:

Weirbacher Blithering Idiot
La Trappe Quadrupel
Maredsous Tripel
Grimbergen Dubbel
Affligem Blonde
Weirbacher Imperial Pumpkin (seasonal leftover)
Guiness Draft (for when you don't need 9% ABV)

A favorite?  Who can choose?!?  If I had to nail just one, I'd say Allagash Curieux, but that could change tomorrow.  Delirium Tremens is also very high on the list, and about half the price of Curieux.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

1kzwoman said:


> I had good luck with ales to start..IPA and laager can be temperature touchy during fermentation



IPA's are ales. I thought they were super easy, as lighter tasting beers show off flavors readily.


----------



## Jags

Joful said:


> Delirium Tremens


Just picked up a 4 pack over the weekend.  

IPA's are easy.  If the beer turns out crappy, just throw a bunch more hops in it and people will think its awesome.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

We are lucky to have some very good breweries nearby, and I'm surprised to still have local beers to explore.

White Birch Brewing's Hooksett Ale is great
Smuttynose "Finestkind" IPA is my go-to beer, but their Porter is outstanding if you can find it.

Too many locals to mention


----------



## ironspider

I'm a simple bud man.


----------



## stoveguy2esw

usually depends on what i have a taste for, my usualy ho hum "go to" is Miller Lite, though im quite fond of most types of been and ales
my favs include
8 point IPA from Devils Backbone brewery in nelson county Va (just up the road about 20 minutes) they also make a Vienna Lager that is really good
Guiness extra stout,
Stella  artois
3rd shift lager is a recently discovered brew i did like when i tried it as well.

not a fan of citrusy beers sometimes it seems tyhe brewer adds so heavy a citrus note that its like drinking beer and lemonade


----------



## fossil

There are 17 breweries in Bend Oregon, and 7 more in the surrounding area.  They're all my favorite.


----------



## begreen

Likewise. I have a hard time picking a favorite with so many good microbrews to choose from.


----------



## bmblank

ironspider said:


> I'm a simple bud man.


Ditto. I like many beers, but ipas are too bitter for me. Lagers and pilsners are yummy. To be honest, up at my alma mater there is a brewery called Keeweenaw Brewing Company and they have a bunch of good ones. Their pickaxe blonde has to be my fav. It got me through the latter college years.


----------



## bassJAM

My local Kroger seems to have a different craft selection every time I go and I try to pick out beers I've never tried before, and I'm very seasonal in the types of beers I'll drink throughout the year, but I tend to always have some Magic Hat #9 around.  It seems to go down easy no matter the weather or my mood.  And if I'm in the mood to act like I'm back in college and just put down some alcohol while playing games, I'll switch to Yuengling or Budweiser while sipping on a good IPA or lager as my "chaser".


----------



## nsfd95

ironspider said:


> I'm a simple bud man.


Go to the Public House in Southampton.  Get theWhite Ale,9% alcohol .You won't be a bud man for long.


----------



## jatoxico

nsfd95 said:


> Go to the Public House in Southampton.  Get theWhite Ale,9% alcohol .Y*ou won't be a bud man for long*.



Or standing...Drank a lot of Southampton Pumpkin on tap this fall, good beer. This Trappiste ale is another good one if you can find it. Very well thought of and yes the 10 is for 10% . Comes in 6 and 8 too.


----------



## Highbeam

Deschutes Brewery (Oregon) Mirror Pond Pale ale. Yes, I drink the heavy stuff and skip the light swill. Life is too short for pee beer.


----------



## Retired Guy

Dogfishead 90 minute IPA


----------



## iskiatomic

There is always Pasbt Blue Ribbon and Sierra Nevada Pale Ale in the fridge here.

KC

Scuzz Twittly says it best. 
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56duVYLsd4Q&feature=player_detailpage*


----------



## bag of hammers

dafattkidd said:


> So what are some of your favorite beers?



Sampled some Warthog Ale last time I was out west that I liked. 


Joful said:


> I wouldn't drink any of those mentioned or pictured so far.
> 
> In the fridge right now:
> 
> Weirbacher Blithering Idiot
> La Trappe Quadrupel
> Mardsous Tripel
> Grimbergen Dubbel
> Affligem Blonde
> Weirbacher Imperial Pumpkin (seasonal leftover)
> Guiness Draft (for when you don't need 9% ABV)
> 
> A favorite?  Who can choose?!?  If I had to nail just one, I'd say Allagash Curieux, but that could change tomorrow.  Delirium Tremens is also very high on the list, and about half the price of Curieux.



Wow - I'm living on the wrong side of the tracks.  Does this count...?    




OK I think Joful just threw up a little bit.   I had to try a 6 pack .  It's actually not made any more - a crappy beer but great bottles - still have one somewhere in spite of my wife's attempts to toss it (nyuk, nyuk, nyuk.....)


----------



## tsquini

I recently found this one. Which was not as enjoyable as the can. Give me a nice bitter pilsner and I'll be happy.


----------



## iceguy4

Me I like cold beer...love a frosty glass mug.... yea


----------



## Huntindog1

I have gone to the low carb side made by Michelob. Called Ultra. Surprising good. May the force be with you. For all you guys with beer guts LoL.


----------



## UncleJoe

Back in the day, when I drank a lot of beer it was Stroh's Dark, a rich full flavored lager. Sadly the company was dissolved in 2000 and most of the Stroh's brands  were acquired by Pabst. When I want the occasional beer now, it's usually a nice dark  Yuengling


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Plain old Rolling Rock or Killian Red. Seems always better in a bottle. Ill try anything once though.


----------



## Ashful

Huntindog1 said:


> I have gone to the low carb side made by Michelob. Called Ultra. Surprising good. May the force be with you. For all you guys with beer guts LoL.


No beer gut here... you just gotta split more wood, or spend a few more hours on the yard work.


----------



## Woodman37

I've drank Budweiser for years it's my old stand by but I do dabble in craft beers on occasion.


----------



## Ashful

jatoxico said:


> This Trappiste ale is another good one if you can find it. Very well thought of and yes the 10 is for 10% . Comes in 6 and 8 too.


Trappist ales are those brewed by the Trappist Monks, including about half or my prior list (Maredsous, Grimbergen, La Trappe, etc.).  That said, the Rochefort 10 is an excellent beer.  This is truly a world-class Quadrupel.  Their 6 is a Dubbel, and their 8 is a "Strong Dark Ale".  Not sure if they've made a Tripel style, as I've never seen one.  Rochefort is not as plentiful as ales from other Trappist breweries in our local bars and distributors.

The Rochefort quad is very similar to my La Trappe Quadrupel (10% ABV) from Bierbrouwerij De Koningshoeven.  The quads I can usually find in our local bars and distributors are Kwak, Three Philosophers (local to you, jatoxico), La Trappe, St. Bernardus Abt.12, and Victory V12.  Of these, Kwak is probably my favorite, although St. Bernardus Abt.12 is a mean contender, and more highly rated.

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/259/1708/

To anyone who hasn't been enlightened to the joys of Trappist ales, I recommend picking up the St. Bernardus variety pack.  At $110, it's a bargain.  Give the Wit to your wife, and enjoy the other five brews (Pater 6, Prior 8, Abt.12, Tripel, Watou Tripel).  It's the best mix of Trappist ales you'll find in a single box, anywhere.


----------



## jatoxico

Joful said:


> Trappist ales are those brewed by the Trappist Monks, including about half or my prior list (Maredsous, Grimbergen, La Trappe, etc.).  That said, the Rochefort 10 is an excellent beer.  This is truly a world-class Quadrupel.  Their 6 is a Dubbel, and their 8 is a "Strong Dark Ale".  Not sure if they've made a Tripel style, as I've never seen one.  Rochefort is not as plentiful as ales from other Trappist breweries in our local bars and distributors.
> 
> The Rochefort quad is very similar to my La Trappe Quadrupel (10% ABV) from Bierbrouwerij De Koningshoeven.  The quads I can usually find in our local bars and distributors are Kwak, Three Philosophers (local to you, jatoxico), La Trappe, St. Bernardus Abt.12, and Victory V12.  Of these, Kwak is probably my favorite, although St. Bernardus Abt.12 is a mean contender, and more highly rated.
> 
> http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/259/1708/
> 
> To anyone who hasn't been enlightened to the joys of Trappist ales, I recommend picking up the St. Bernardus variety pack.  At $110, it's a bargain.  Give the Wit to your wife, and enjoy the other five brews (Pater 6, Prior 8, Abt.12, Tripel, Watou Tripel).  It's the best mix of Trappist ales you'll find in a single box, anywhere.



I'm not a beer snob, although Bud is not my favorite. Like a lot of places these days I am lucky to have good local breweries that I like to support. Aside from the usual stuff my watering hole usually has something from Brooklyn, Bluepoint and/or Southampton on tap and even some less well distributed micro brew stuff like from Port Jeff.

That said, the Rochefort and other Trappist ales are outstanding. I have one bottle left so it's time to restock. The variety pack you mentioned sounds like a bargain on per bottle basis so I will have to see if my local distributor can get it. Think I'll pick up another 12 pk of the Optimator while I'm at it. Cheers!


----------



## Ashful

jatoxico said:


> I'm not a beer snob... sounds like a bargain on per bottle basis so I will have to see if my local distributor can get it.


Like cigars and Scotch... beer is a luxury.  You don't need it, and it's not particularly good for you.  So, if you're going to drink it, at least spend the money for one you enjoy!  I'd rather spend my $16 for one 25 oz. bottle of Abt.12, than a case of Budweiser rice malt product.


----------



## jatoxico

Joful said:


> Like cigars and Scotch... beer is a luxury.  You don't need it, and it's not particularly good for you.  So, if you're going to drink it, at least spend the money for one you enjoy!  I'd rather spend my $16 for one 25 oz. bottle of Abt.12, than a case of Budweiser rice malt product.



I only disagree with one thing...beer is a necessity. Oh and I keep Coor's light or something equivalent in my house, what can I tell ya.


----------



## Ashful

Just got back from lunch with Allagash Curieux.  Ahh... one fine beer.

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/4/16909/


----------



## Hills Hoard

This thread is making me real thirsty!!  too hard to name just one....but here is what i generally buy....























and last but not least, the one that I will probably get crucified for by any ozzies on this site......I am a sucker for ice cold VB from a can only, not bottles,  on really hot days........in Australia VB has a pretty bad reputation.......VB cans are what I normally take camping as well because they are lighter that glass stubbies (bottles), and crush down for easy disposal...


----------



## nsfd95

jatoxico said:


> Or standing...Drank a lot of Southampton Pumpkin on tap this fall, good beer. This Trappiste ale is another good one if you can find it. Very well thought of and yes the 10 is for 10% . Comes in 6 and 8 too.


Try the Irish Lager that comes out around St. Pattys.


----------



## nsfd95

Hills Hoard said:


> This thread is making me real thirsty!!  too hard to name just one....but here is what i generally buy....
> 
> View attachment 123977
> View attachment 123979
> View attachment 123980
> View attachment 123981
> View attachment 123982
> View attachment 123983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last but not least, the one that I will probably get crucified for by any ozzies on this site......I am a sucker for ice cold VB from a can only, not bottles,  on really hot days........in Australia VB has a pretty bad reputation.......VB cans are what I normally take camping as well because they are lighter that glass stubbies (bottles), and crush down for easy disposal...
> 
> View attachment 123984


I was introduced to Zywiec by an Irishman.


----------



## jatoxico

nsfd95 said:


> Try the Irish Lager that comes out around St. Pattys.



Ye don't have to twist me arm.


----------



## nsfd95

jatoxico said:


> Ye don't have to twist me arm.


I just remembered Celtic Ale by Long Ireland Brewery.


----------



## jatoxico

nsfd95 said:


> I just remembered Celtic Ale by Long Ireland Brewery.



Had that one! Someplace on the south shore off of Sunrise had it on tap.

Edit; Twisted Kilt Tavern


----------



## billb3

not much of a beer drinker any more

used to like rolling rock but now that it is brewed in new jersey - not so much
Bass is OK

used to like Old Milwaukee Light but not Old Milwaukee


----------



## dafattkidd

Joful said:


> I wouldn't drink any of those mentioned or pictured so far.
> 
> In the fridge right now:
> 
> Weirbacher Blithering Idiot
> La Trappe Quadrupel
> Maredsous Tripel
> Grimbergen Dubbel
> Affligem Blonde
> Weirbacher Imperial Pumpkin (seasonal leftover)
> Guiness Draft (for when you don't need 9% ABV)
> 
> A favorite?  Who can choose?!?  If I had to nail just one, I'd say Allagash Curieux, but that could change tomorrow.  Delirium Tremens is also very high on the list, and about half the price of Curieux.


 
Ok. I have made some notes for myself to try these. I can't believe you snubbed Hoegaarden That stuff is delicious.


----------



## dafattkidd

It's amazing how many Long Islanders are on the forum. Yes I like the microbreweries as well. The Southampton Blonde is great. I'm really glad to see a new brewery in Port Jefferson. Here's a pic of the taps. They do a $5.00 tasting of five different brews. It's great. The bar tender tells you details about each brew as you're served. The environment is cool. Very nautical.


----------



## dafattkidd

This thread is awesome.  I was hoping to find some new beers.  Great replies.


----------



## bag of hammers

I'm tempted to dust off the bottles and caps from my last U-Brew experience years ago and go experiment a bit.  We had a local brew pub once, and a local Brewery.  Both long gone ...


----------



## Jags

For any of you stout drinkers out there...I highly recommend giving Speedway Stout from Alesmith a try.
It pours like Hersey syrup and drinks like a meal.  Very nice:
http://alesmith.com/beers/speedway-stout/

"has been rated the #1 BEST BEER IN THE WORLD at ratebeer.com"

I had to try it.  Is it the "best" - dunno.  Most definitely very good.


----------



## jatoxico

bag of hammers said:


> I'm tempted to dust off the bottles and caps from my last U-Brew experience years ago and go experiment a bit.  We had a local brew pub once, and a local Brewery.  Both long gone ...



Micro breweries sprang up everywhere for a while. I guess a lot couldn't sustain it after the initial fad ended. We are pretty lucky that a couple were able to stay on. On the bright side you can get plenty of good beer at the local distributor, much better than when I was younger.


----------



## jatoxico

dafattkidd said:


> View attachment 124032
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how many Long Islanders are on the forum. Yes I like the microbreweries as well. The Southampton Blonde is great. I'm really glad to see a new brewery in Port Jefferson. Here's a pic of the taps. They do a $5.00 tasting of five different brews. It's great. The bar tender tells you details about each brew as your served. The environment is cool. Very nautical.



You like the dry or hoppy beers rather than the malty ones?


----------



## bag of hammers

jatoxico said:


> Micro breweries sprang up everywhere for a while. I guess a lot couldn't sustain it after the initial fad ended. We are pretty lucky that a couple were able to stay on. On the bright side you can get plenty of good beer at the local distributor, much better than when I was younger.



There is a large variety at the beer store, that's a good point.  It was just really cool to walk into a pub and sample a pint drawn off by the brewmaster.  Something you couldn't find anywhere else.  I envy you guys that have that going on around you.


----------



## dafattkidd

jatoxico said:


> You like the dry or hoppy beers rather than the malty ones?



I actually prefer the whites or hefeweisen, but I like most beers.  I like IPAs, some ports, the specialty fruity or pumpkins.  I'm just a fan of beer.  

If I'm gonna drink a pissy cheap swill I prefer PBRs, but that's a rarity to be honest.  Tonight I'm drinking Golden Monkey Victory.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




This thread encouraged me to go to the local beer distributor.  I also picked up Chimay Tripel.  These are both new to me.


----------



## jatoxico

dafattkidd said:


> I actually prefer the whites or hefeweisen, but I like most beers.  I like IPAs, some ports, the specialty fruity or pumpkins.  I'm just a fan of beer.
> 
> If I'm gonna drink a pissy cheap swill I prefer PBRs, but that's a rarity to be honest.  Tonight I'm drinking Golden Monkey Victory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 124090
> 
> 
> This thread encouraged me to go to the local beer distributor.  I also picked up Chimay Tripel.  These are both new to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 124092



Yeah I'm with you I like a lot of different things except IPA's, little too hoppy for me. The Trappiste Ale's are a favorite of mine. Tonight I had a nice German Doppelbock from Spaten.


----------



## Jags

Most anything from chimay is good stuff


----------



## Ashful

dafattkidd said:


> I also picked up Chimay Tripel.  These are both new to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 124092





Jags said:


> Most anything from chimay is good stuff


Now you're in my wheelhouse.  I think Chimay might have also been my first Tripel, and it's a good one.  If you like it, I can recommend many more, some a little more friendly on the wallet due to nothing but less marketing.


----------



## Jags

I am pretty familiar with chimay but would entertain clones.


----------



## jatoxico

Jags said:


> I am pretty familiar with chimay but would entertain clones.



Here too, Trappiste Rochefort 10 is as good as it gets but limited supply and pricey, good subs would be welcomed.


----------



## dafattkidd

Joful said:


> Now you're in my wheelhouse.  I think Chimay might have also been my first Tripel, and it's a good one.  If you like it, I can recommend many more, some a little more friendly on the wallet due to nothing but less marketing.


Let's here it.  Post a list, you beer snob.  

I literally copied and pasted your posts from this thread.  Showed it to the dude at the beverage place and ended up with Golden Monkey and Chimay Tripel.  I also told him I prefer Hefeweizen and whites.  Any way I'm definitely open to checking out a list of brews from your obviously extensive body of research.


----------



## Ashful

Not clones... just other Trappist ales.  Chimay is decent, but about as popular as Budweiser around here, so I usually gravitate toward others.  My favorite Tripel styles are:

Delirium Tremens - Not a true trappist ale, but actually considered by many to be better than most true Trappist ales.  I've had trouble getting this in the bottle with lots of solids ("floaters").  Some distributors will try to tell you this is normal, "there's no problem," but it's not.  The floaters are protiens solidifying, due to air getting into the bottle, and they do change the taste a bit.  However, if you can find a fresh case of it, this is probably my single favorite triple.  Case price is $115 around here.

Maredsous Tripel - excellent brew at only $89 a case.  I almost always have this one in the fridge.

St. Bernardous Watou Tripel - I list this one because most of my beer nut group of friends name this as one of their favorites.  I think it's good, but it's not at the top of my list.  I do often have it, though, since it's part of the St. Bernardous variety pack.  THIS VARIETY PACK IS THE BEST SAMPLER OF TRAPPIST STYLE BEERS YOU WILL FIND ANYWHERE.  PERIOD.  BUY IT.  Case price on variety pack is $108 here, Watou Tripel case is maybe $115.

Westmalle Tripel - This used to be my go-to beer.  It's good, but I drank it so frequently I got tired of it.  It's been a year or two since I've even had it, so it's tough to say much exciting about it.

Victory Golden Monkey - Victory is a local microbrew, but they make some world-class beer.  Mostly really hoppy stuff I don't enjoy, but their Golden Monkey is pretty good.  It's listed at only 9.5%, but most swear it must be higher (or maybe it contains crack).  People seem to do stupid stuff on this brew... people who are used to drinking big ABV beers.  Again, not at the top of my list, but it's definitely on my list.  Case price is only $60 here, but we're local / might be more in your neck of the woods.

Victory White Monkey - This is just Golden Monkey aged in white wine barrels.  It's one of my favorite limited beers to buy, when you can find it.  They only make small batches very occasionally.  It's not one I'd recommend to someone new to Trappist ales, as it's really a bastardization, but it's a nice change for someone who drinks them regularly.  I'm not sure if this is even available in case form, as I've only ever seen it in single 25 oz. bottles.

Allagash Tripel - Made in Maine, of all places.  I can't remember for sure, but I think there's some cross-pollenation between Ommegang, Duvel, and Allagash.  In any case, it's a good American take on the traditional Belgian Tripel.  Never bought this by the case, only the glass.  It's not my favorite, but it's a favorite among some of my other beer snob friends.

Allagash Curieux - This is just their Tripel aged in Knob Creek bourbon barrels.  It's a super-tasty extra-special treat, for the guy who's had it all.  It runs $99.99 per 6-pack around here, but those are 25-oz bottles, so equivalent case price is $200.


----------



## BrotherBart

Buncha drunks....


----------



## jatoxico

BrotherBart said:


> Buncha drunks....



Said the guy who drinks the Natty by the case!


----------



## Ashful

dafattkidd said:


> Let's here it.  Post a list, you beer snob.
> 
> I literally copied and pasted your posts from this thread.  Showed it to the dude at the beverage place and ended up with Golden Monkey and Chimay Tripel.  I also told him I prefer Hefeweizen and whites.  Any way I'm definitely open to checking out a list of brews from your obviously extensive body of research.


Hah... you were typing while I was typing.  If you already got those two, you've got a good idea of what Tripels should taste like.  Next time in, I'd try a Dubbel or a Quad.

Dubbels:  typically made with wine-makers yeast, dark, caramel, sweet, and 6% - 8% ABV, most run $80/case
Tripel:  typically finished with champagne yeast, light, bright, nosey, citrus to tart, 8% - 10% ABV, most run $110/case
Quad:  not sure how they're made, but they're dark, generally more more sweet and syrupy (think towards Barleywine ale), 10% - 12% ABV

Dubbels:
Grimbergen (phenomenal dubbel, and not super-expensive)
Westmalle
Allagash
Chimay

Quads:
Ommegang Three Philosophers (excellent, but not a "true" quad)
Pauwel Kwak (a personal favorite of mine)
La Trappe Quad (my old favorite... but got tired of it)

_edit:  didn't mean to dis' Hoegaarden before.  It's a decent wheat beer, but... it's a wheat beer.  I used to drink a lot of Weisse and Hefeweizen beers, but just sort of outgrew 'em._


----------



## BrotherBart

As my boss once said "I have spilled more on my tie than you guys will ever drink.".


----------



## dafattkidd

Joful said:


> Victory Golden Monkey - Victory is a local microbrew, but they make some world-class beer. Mostly really hoppy stuff I don't enjoy, but their *Golden Monkey is pretty good. It's listed at only 9.5%, but most swear it must be higher (or maybe it contains crack)*. *People seem to do stupid stuff on this brew.*.. people who are used to drinking big ABV beers. Again, not at the top of my list, but it's definitely on my list. Case price is only $60 here, but we're local / might be more in your neck of the woods.


I'm folding clothes and organizing my closet while drinking this stuff.  Wild behavior.   

*Only $13 for six, so not bad at all in terms of cost locally.


----------



## dafattkidd

BrotherBart said:


> As my boss once said "I have spilled more on my tie than you guys will ever drink.".


That's probably true for me.  To be honest I drink 2-3 a night and that's really it.  I haven't been drunk since high school. But, I do love beer. I indulge in moderation.


----------



## Jags

Joyful, we need to do A pub crawl. You have named some of my favorites
(Except you haven't named hacker pschoor yet)


----------



## osagebow

dafattkidd said:


> I actually prefer the whites or hefeweisen, but I like most beers.  I like IPAs, some ports, the specialty fruity or pumpkins.  I'm just a fan of beer.
> 
> If I'm gonna drink a pissy cheap swill I prefer PBRs, but that's a rarity to be honest.  Tonight I'm drinking Golden Monkey Victory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 124090
> 
> 
> This thread encouraged me to go to the local beer distributor.  I also picked up Chimay Tripel.  These are both new to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 124092



Love that funky monkey...

Piraat ale is another fine belgian. 
Great Lakes brewing up your way has some good stuff, especially the Ed. Fitzgerald. 
Brooklyn's chocolate stout, better than Victory storm king IMO
Terapin's rye is a neat "Lawnmower beer" for me
Franzikanner  is my top wheat beer, especially the dunkleweiss
Starr hill dark star from down my way is excellent!
(don't forget to support the local guys.)


----------



## jatoxico

Crawl being the operative word if it's all 12% ABV beer.


----------



## BrotherBart

dafattkidd said:


> I indulge in moderation.



I moderate in indulgination.


----------



## Ashful

BrotherBart said:


> As my boss once said "I have spilled more on my tie than you guys will ever drink.".


Everyone assumed our old director of design was set to retire when they hired me as his replacement, but the old coot decided to stay with us on a part-time basis.  He works three days each week, and we always go to the bar for lunch.  Being 73 years old, and me 30+ years younger, I recently asked him if he thought it was healthy drinking beer every day.  His response was, "My doctor doesn't like it, but I've known a lot more old drunks than old doctors."  I couldn't reall



dafattkidd said:


> I'm folding clothes and organizing my closet while drinking this stuff.  Wild behavior.






Jags said:


> Joyful, we need to do A pub crawl. You have named some of my favorites


Amen, brother!  I wonder how long it takes to crawl from PA to IL.


----------



## aussiedog3

BrotherBart said:


> You should have been better shoppers.
> 
> ETA: There is cheaper swill available these days.


Yep, 30 pack of Hamms at WallyWorld $12.99, pretty good for the price


----------



## Ashful

osagebow said:


> Franzikanner  is my top wheat beer, especially the dunkleweiss


If you like Franz, you'll love Erdinger.


----------



## jatoxico

osagebow said:


> Love that funky monkey...
> 
> Piraat ale is another fine belgian.
> Great Lakes brewing up your way has some good stuff, especially the Ed. Fitzgerald.
> *Brooklyn's* chocolate stout, better than Victory storm king IMO
> Terapin's rye is a neat "Lawnmower beer" for me
> Franzikanner  is my top wheat beer, especially the dunkleweiss
> Starr hill dark star from down my way is excellent!
> (don't forget to support the local guys.)



Have been getting Brooklyn's Winter on tap, very good. One of the exec's used to live in my neighborhood, great guy.


----------



## Ashful

jatoxico said:


> One of the exec's used to live in my neighborhood, great guy.


My wife roomed with Dick Yuengling's daughter during college, so they always had free Yuengling on tap in their house.  Now, she's not much of a beer drinker anymore, but she'll often take a sip off one of my expensive beers, when I pour myself a glass.  Never does much for her.

What's funny is that when I crack a can of $20/case Yuengling (not even really beer, technically speaking) and pour it into a glass, she'll take a sip, her eyes will light up like she just drank liquid gold, and I'll get a, "Mmmm!  What's _that?!?"_  Yes... she's been permanently scarred.


----------



## jatoxico

Joful said:


> My wife roomed with Dick Yuengling's daughter during college, so they always had free Yuengling on tap in their house.  Now, she's not much of a beer drinker anymore, but she'll often take a sip off one of my expensive beers, when I pour myself a glass.  Never does much for her.
> 
> What's funny is that when I crack a can of $20/case Yuengling (not even really beer, technically speaking) and pour it into a glass, she'll take a sip, her eyes will light up like she just drank liquid gold, and I'll get a, "Mmmm!  What's _that?!?"_  Yes... she's been permanently scarred.


My wife's a mozzarella stick and chicken finger girl too so I can sympathize. Her beer was...you guessed it Amstel light


----------



## BrotherBart

jatoxico said:


> Her beer was...you guessed it Amstel light



I like Amstel Light. Had the first one in Rotterdam. Chicken's got fingers?


----------



## osagebow

Used to buy yueng stuff in gallon milk jugs in  Shippensburg long before the growler craze hit. Liked them all, especially the Chesterfield ale.


----------



## jatoxico

BrotherBart said:


> I like Amstel Light. Had the first one in Rotterdam. *Chicken's got fingers?*



Not any more they don't.


----------



## hydes2004

Goose island brewery Bourbon county stout


----------



## bag of hammers

I need a program just to follow this thread...


----------



## Jags

bag of hammers said:


> I need a program just to follow this thread...


Naaa...ya just gotta drink faster.


----------



## bag of hammers

At first I thought some of this was a bit out of my league - got me Googling around a bit - first hit:

http://brooklynbrewshop.com/themash/5-of-the-worlds-most-expensive-beers/

I'm more than a bit out  - the only 2 words I recognized there are Sam Adams.  But a sample of any of the beers mentioned there and across this thread would be a treat I'm sure.


----------



## mass_burner

IBC


----------



## nsfd95

mass_burner said:


> IBC


International Beer Coalition?


----------



## mass_burner




----------



## Jags

bag of hammers said:


> I'm more than a bit out


There is nothing that those beers can bring to the table that is worth those prices, IMHO.  Unless of course you need something to wash down the gold leaf cloaked, chocolate cake that was made with cocoa beans picked by civets and berries only found on a 100 sqft patch on the side of a mountain in the Andes.


----------



## Ashful

Beer = water, barley, yeast, hops.  Period.  The Germans are so serious about this that they revised their old Reinheitsgebot purity law, reinstating the new text in 1993.

By this definition, most of our popular malt beverage products are not really beer:

Molsen, Rolling Rock, Yuengling - substitute corn for a portion of the barley, to reduce cost

Budweiser, Busch, Coors, lesser beers - substitute rice for a portion of the barley, to reduce cost even more

The least expensive honest beer you can buy most places in this country is Sam Adams.


----------



## Jags

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reinheitsgebot

(Ahhh - ya beat me to it with your edit including the Reinheitsgebot)


----------



## mass_burner

Joful said:


> The least expensive honest beer you can buy most places in this country is Sam Adams.


 

Hey, I worked at the Boston Beer Company in S Boston (maker of Sam Adams) HQ for 2 weeks a few years ago. They drink beer at lunch time and have beer/wicked ale in the drink machines.


----------



## bag of hammers

Joful said:


> the least expensive honest beer you can buy most places in this country is Sam Adams.



A long time ago I was in Boston and of course sampled a few (Boston Lager).  Liked it a lot.  I believe it's also available here in the frozen north now.  I might have to pick up a 6 next time I roll by the beer store.  



Jags said:


> There is nothing that those beers can bring to the table that is worth those prices, IMHO. Unless of course you need something to wash down the gold leaf cloaked, chocolate cake that was made with cocoa beans picked by civets and berries only found on a 100 sqft patch on the side of a mountain in the Andes.



lol - then I see this (one of the "top 5")

http://globalnews.ca/news/981776/rare-115-bottle-of-samuel-adams-beer-hits-lcbo-friday/

LCBO typically carries a small variety of imported beer at a premium price, but I haven't seen anything like that (in my more remote neck of the woods anyway).  Way too rich for me, but I guess there's some interest north of the border.


----------



## simple.serf

I usually drink either a porter or a stout from The Southern Tier Brewing Co. in the winter, and rolling rock or pbr in the summer. 

One of my all time favorites was Icehouse. I think it had more to do with some of the crazy stuff we were doing when drinking, and I think a 6 pack is cheaper than Natty, but every time I have some, I still want to go do someting stupid. Like Ski off the roof, or ride a canoe tied to a car or something. Not that we ever did any...of...that...


----------



## jatoxico

I heard somewhere that this Trippel is real good so I picked some up on my way home tonight and a 12 pk of my current fav. I'll report back...tomorrow .


----------



## Wildo

My favorite Yum.   25.4oz/750ml is the way to go.  9% on the bottle but some of them continue to ferment in the bottle up to about 24%.   When you get one that tastes a little minty and don't remember anything after the first one you'll know it was one of the ones that kept going.


----------



## Jags

That is good stuff, wildo


----------



## Ashful

jatoxico said:


> I heard somewhere that this Trippel is real good so I picked some up on my way home tonight and a 12 pk of my current fav. I'll report back...tomorrow .


Opimator... meh.  Not my thing, but others like it.

Three Philosphers is typically classified as a Quad, not a tripel.  It's damn good, too.  I hope you enjoy it.

Truly, I'm not sure "Quad" means anything, other than being higher ABV than that same brewery's tripel.  There are established methods of making, and taste expectations for Dubbels and Tripels (see my previous post about type of yeast used).  However, there are only a few Quads on the market, and I think it's a fairly new thing, versus centuries of establishment in Dubbels and Tripels.  That said, most Quads do have a similar taste and color, being darker and sweeter than a tripel, almost a more nosey Dubbel, with much higher ABV.  I suspect a lot of them start off as a Dubbel with more sugars, but the wine-maker's yeast used to make Dubbels won't get you much past 8% - 9% ABV, so they must be using some other yeast or trick to push those ABV's up to the 10 - 12% range.


----------



## Jags

Some of the wine yeasts and turbo yeasts out there now can go as high as 18%.  I use a similar mash for the base when I am making.....errrrr, ummmmm....fuel.  Yeah, yeah..fuel.


----------



## jatoxico

Joful said:


> Opimator... meh.  Not my thing, but others like it.
> 
> Three Philosphers is typically classified as a Quad, not a tripel.  It's damn good, too.  I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Truly, I'm not sure "Quad" means anything, other than being higher ABV than that same brewery's tripel.  There are established methods of making, and taste expectations for Dubbels and Tripels (see my previous post about type of yeast used).  However, there are only a few Quads on the market, and I think it's a fairly new thing, versus centuries of establishment in Dubbels and Tripels.  That said, most Quads do have a similar taste and color, being darker and sweeter than a tripel, almost a more nosey Dubbel, with much higher ABV.  I suspect a lot of them start off as a Dubbel with more sugars, but the wine-maker's yeast used to make Dubbels won't get you much past 8% - 9% ABV, so they must be using some other yeast or trick to push those ABV's up to the 10 - 12% range.



You're right the Three Philos is called a quad but ABV is only around 9-10% I think. I liked it it and not too pricey. From what I read I think you're right about the quad designation too, sounds more like a marketing thing.

For me Optimator is a good every day fall/winter beer. At around 7.5% it's not too strong and plenty of flavor.


----------



## homebrewz

When Ommegang first started, they only had the abbey ale, then put out the hennepin and rare vos. It was $3.59 for one of the corked bottles at the local general store. Those days are long over, but I still enjoy the hennepin on occasion. 

La Fin du Monde is modeled after a Belgian triple style. While it does undergo a secondary fermentation in the bottle, that's typically to carbonate/condition the product. Any increase to alcohol content is negligible. I used to drink that on trips north of the border. I had a Quebecois
friend who told me what all of the names meant along with the associated legends in the regional folklore. Pretty neat stuff. 

Whoever mentioned Bourbon County Stout by Goose Island.. that is some fine beer. They were sold to InBev a couple of years ago, but kept much of the same staff. Thankfully, it hasn't seemed to diminish the product any.


----------



## branchburner

Smutty Nose and Sierra Nevada Pale Ales
Smutty Nose and Sierra Nevada IPAs
Smutty Nose and Sierra Nevada Summer Wheats

Okay, so not my favorite beer, singular... but my favorite 6pk of beer.
The best of both coasts

If I had to narrow it down to one, it would be... none of the above.
Pilsener Urquell.


----------



## DuckDog

I try not to be too much of a beer snob, but...... I can't remember the last time I had a generic beer (Coors light, Bud, Canadian)
Pretty lucky where I live. We have a good supply of craft brew options within 1 hour.

My utility beer is Beau's Lug Tread. All around good beer. Nothing fancy. Nothing crazy. I am pretty sure it would appeal to everyone. Available everywhere (around here).
http://www.beaus.ca/beer/lug_tread

I also support my local brew pub.  So lucky to have this place. Right between my work and my house. Sells Growlers for $12, and Boston Rounds for $7.
http://ashtonbrewpub.ca/ABC_ales.html
Love their Cream, Amber and Harvest Brown.  They also run seasonal batches. Their summer Blueberry Wheat, fall Pumpkin Spice and Christmas Cranberry Cinnamon were amazing.





Very cool times to be a beer fan. So many craft beer options now. 

Now I'm thirsty and heading to the fridge!


----------



## Ashful

Had a bottle of Lagunitas Hairy Eyeball with dinner this evening.  Not my typical style, but tasty, nonetheless.  Also been working (quickly) thru a case of Guiness this week.  Been doing more of the high-ABV trappist ales at lunch (Allagash Curieux, Weirbacher Quad, Delirium Nocturnum) lately, so favoring something a little more mellow when I'm home.  I had gotten away from Guiness for many years, but my recent trip to Ireland brought me back 'round to it.


----------



## Dustin92

For me it's either A&W. I don't know how some people can actually enjoy something that tastes like it belongs in the cat box. No offense, but beer is not my thing. Truthfully I have never tasted any alcoholic beverage that I would want again... And I'm 21. Never had more than a sip.


----------



## Ashful

Dustin92 said:


> I don't know how some people can actually enjoy something that tastes like it belongs in the cat box. No offense, but beer is not my thing. Truthfully I have never tasted any alcoholic beverage that I would want again... And I'm 21.


Thanks for setting us straight.  I suppose you think an 18 year scotch tastes like cat piss, too?

At 21, I thought Molsen Golden was primo beer.


----------



## dafattkidd

Dustin92 said:


> For me it's either A&W. I don't know how some people can actually enjoy something that tastes like it belongs in the cat box. No offense, but beer is not my thing. Truthfully I have never tasted any alcoholic beverage that I would want again... And I'm 21. Never had more than a sip.


Root Beer it is!  Beer is an acquired taste.  Some like it. Some don't. Sometimes our tastes change.  Root Beer for you. Hoegaarten for me. Scotch and obscure monk brewed beers for old Joful.  Cans of Natties for the Veteran.  Etc, etc... But we all burn wood like fiends.  

*Strange of you to come on to a "what's your favorite beer" thread and call beer cat piss.  That's like chiming in over at the Pellet Mill and complaining that the pellet flame looks like match lit farts.


----------



## Jags

Dustin92 said:


> For me it's either A&W. I don't know how some people can actually enjoy something that tastes like it belongs in the cat box. No offense, but beer is not my thing. Truthfully I have never tasted any alcoholic beverage that I would want again... And I'm 21. Never had more than a sip.


Noted. Thanks for the thoughtful insight.


----------



## branchburner

dafattkidd said:


> the pellet flame looks like match lit farts.



YOU ARE BEING GENEROUS... the pellet flame looks like match-lit CAT farts.


----------



## homebrewz

Dustin92 said:


> For me it's either A&W. I don't know how some people can actually enjoy something that tastes like it belongs in the cat box. No offense, but beer is not my thing. Truthfully I have never tasted any alcoholic beverage that I would want again... And I'm 21. Never had more than a sip.



Actually, I think most soda tastes like malted battery acid. For non-beer drinkers, I usually recommend Lindemans Framboise (raspberry beer from Belgium). It tastes like raspberry soda.


----------



## BrotherBart

branchburner said:


> the pellet flame looks like match-lit CAT farts.



And just how do you know this?


----------



## branchburner

BrotherBart said:


> And just how do you know this?




I believe I have deduced it from the pellet-to-split mass ratio... which actually suggests the pellet flame may be closer to a mouse-fart than a cat-fart... not that I personally have have had the opportunity to ignite the farts of any species, human or non-human, in a scientific and controlled manner... at least not that a I recall, blackouts not withstanding.

Which brings us to the fact that mostly it was a reference to the cat-litter box statement on alcohol, which begged refutation and mocking on all possible levels...  blackouts not withstanding.


----------



## osagebow

Joful said:


> If you like Franz, you'll love Erdinger.



You are correct! Ran into some last night, thanks for the tip.


----------



## DevilsBrew

But tonight is wine


----------



## begreen

A very tough question, but my current fave is Ninkasi Oatmeal Stout.


----------



## BrotherBart

I am kind of fond of the Yuengling Light Lager myself these days.


----------



## stoveguy2esw

color me old fashioned , enjoying a pint of Guinness currently. The lads at St. James gate make a wonderful stout!


----------



## Seasoned Oak

DevilsBrew said:


> But tonight is wine


Just had one of these tonight ,left here by a friend. OK but prefer the NON diet NON light version.


----------



## cityboy172

Busch Light.

My favorite is probably Greenbush brewery Delusion.  Until I found that one, New Holland brewery Dragons Milk was my favorite. both are excelent sipping beers.

http://www.greenbushbrewing.com/beers/delusion.htm


----------



## Adios Pantalones

For the NH folks, and the "you know it's not the center of blah blah..." nay sayers- a documentary is in the works about why the beer scene here rocks so hard (it has to do with very cheap licensing for "nano- breweries")


----------



## Jags

Current newish discovery:
Lagunitas Hairy Eyeball.  It is a November release that phases out in the spring.  Really nice stuff.


----------



## johneh

We are lucky around here
Perth Brewery makes a Fantastic IPA
Aston Pub and there Amber ale
But my favorite is Lug Tread Lager By Beaus


----------



## Retired Guy

stoveguy2esw said:


> color me old fashioned , enjoying a pint of Guinness currently. The lads at St. James gate make a wonderful stout!


Only thing better is a half and half with Guinness and Harp


----------



## ChipTam

Old Speckled Hen.......it's an English beer which reminds you of a best bitters in a British pub.  It comes in cans with that foolish fizzy contraption in the can.  Best to avoid the cans and stick to this beer in bottles.  It's widely available in Canada and the States.  Also, Quidi Vidi Brewery in Newfoundland came out with an IPA last summer which is excellent.  The best I've had.  Unfortunately, it's only available on the Rock.

ChipTam


----------



## Jags

I have never drank Old Speckled Hen from a bottle.  Always from the can.  I will keep my eyes open for it.


----------



## splitoak

I believe its called.." cold" beer....yea thats my favorite....


----------



## cityboy172

splitoak said:


> I believe its called.." cold" beer....yea thats my favorite....


Is your second favorite free?


----------



## bag of hammers

Jags said:


> Current newish discovery:
> Lagunitas Hairy Eyeball.  It is a November release that phases out in the spring.  Really nice stuff.
> View attachment 131410


ok this violates the entire principle of all these great reviews, but I'd buy that beer just for the name alone.  Actually I could probably say that about most of the beers mentioned in this thread.  How do these guys come up with these cool names?


----------



## Osagebndr

I like paulaner ( hope that's how it's spelled ) and weinstephaner(all of them). Blue moon ain't bad and neither is shock top honey apple


----------



## johnpma

Same Adams Winter Lager


----------



## Ashful

Jags said:


> Current newish discovery:
> Lagunitas Hairy Eyeball.  It is a November release that phases out in the spring.  Really nice stuff.


Been drinking that one a few years.  Very tasty, but several of us have noticed some undesirable side effects.  Others may have trouble being in the same room with you, the evening after enjoying one of those for lunch.  Hell... you might chase yourself out of the room, if you know what I mean.



Osagebndr said:


> I like paulaner ( hope that's how it's spelled ) and weinstephaner(all of them).


You are on the right path, these being the "gateway beers", to some really great stuff.  Now it's time to move to the deep end.  Check out some of the Trappist / Belgian ales I recommended earlier in this thread.  Bring your wallet.


----------



## Jags

Joful said:


> Very tasty, but several of us have noticed some undesirable side effects.


Hmmm...the only undesirable effect I have noticed is that I tip over more frequently.


----------



## bholler

i love old speckled hen to but I don't find it often.  I generally like brown ales though my fave is Brooklyn brown but Newcastle is a good easy to find stand by.


----------



## DuckDog

johneh said:


> We are lucky around here
> Perth Brewery makes a Fantastic IPA
> Aston Pub and there Amber ale
> But my favorite is Lug Tread Lager By Beaus


 

Separated at birth???? See my post on page 5!


----------



## Retired Guy

When "generic" foods were popular around here there was a beer sold by Grand Union with a very descriptive name.


----------



## bmblank

Around here you can get some "beer 30". Tastes a lot like Miller. Wouldn't be surprised if it was the stuff that didn't pass the Miller taste test


----------



## jharkin

Another beer thread?  I don't have the energy to repeat everything I wrote in last falls thread, but in general.. If its from Der Vaterland... I like it.


----------



## aeblank

I'm boring, I like Bud.


----------



## Ashful

bmblank said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if it was the stuff that didn't pass the Miller taste test


I'd be very surprised if they had a taste test.  There's no way they'd be shipping that crap to stores, if they had any idea how bad it tastes.


----------



## begreen

Made our first cream ale last weekend. It's in the brew vat now. Should be drinkable after the middle of next month. A nut brown ale is the next in the queue.


----------



## WiscWoody

Grain Belt Premium. Some just call it Premium for short. In a bottle.


----------



## Fi-Q

I love dark beer.

I love guiness, specially in colder part of the year, but it´s expensive here at 10$ for 4 cans. Same with kilkenny wich I like a lot, but too expensive for daily drink ( I usually drink 1 beer a day with my dinner). So right now It´s mostly Rickards Red or Boréal Rousse depending wich one is on special at the grocery store. Now and then I am getting a 24 case of taster pack from sleeman. Most other taster packs from other company have white beer, and I dońt like white beer. There is a few good micro brewery around here with a good variety of beers, but at 5$ a bottle I dońt buy them too often. And I always have a few dozen of coors light for friends anf familly ( i foind it to be tasteless, same with bud) but it´s cheap and most of my friends prefer it over my "tasty" stuff.

I will have coors or bud after a long hot day outside when I am really thirsty and need to drink someting within 1 minute, or when partying I can have more of that light stuff and feel better the next morrning comparing when drinking the same quantity of rich dark tasty beer. But I am getting older ans I can coun't on my hands the number of time per year that I have more than 2 beer a day, and my 2 beer a day is usuallly week-end cause i'll have one with my lunch.


----------



## Ashful

Fi-Q said:


> I love guiness, specially in colder part of the year, but it´s expensive here at 10$ for 4 cans.


Same price here.  Just bought a case on Tuesday, and it was the cheapest case in my shopping cart.


----------



## dafattkidd

I've been enjoying Sam's Rebel IPA lately.


----------



## Doug MacIVER

back in '68 Pabst paid my second semester tuition ($250.00).nice thing about it , it was total surprise. I never applied for it, they just took a grade average and gave the monies to the hotel school @ umass. felt obligated for a while, much prefer lighter beers at an older age. have a day, a memorial day. thanks to those that gave it all.


----------



## MishMouse

In the heat of summer I like Lien's Summer Shanty, it is a mixture of lemonade and beer.  Goes very well when it is very hot out, doesn't dehydrate you like other beers and you can drink a lot of it without to much problems.  As a sipping beer I prefer darker beers with strong flavors, micro brews typically fit the bill.  MGD is typically the beer I would use when eating pizza or nachos.


----------



## SKIN052

Yummy, why have I not seen this thread before. So many new beers to try now, excellent! I drink Canadian and or Coors Light on the regular. Usually a 12 pack or 2 on the weekends, very few if any through the week. When I travel, which is often, I have started trying new beers. 

300 × 400 - fandbnews.com 








One of my favorites has been Fuller's London Porter. A dark beer, not like Guinness (which I dislike) very tasty.
750 × 1000 - beerfm.com
Rickards also has a fine selection of Beers which I really enjoy. Especially the Dark and Red.




Love me some Sam Adams as well. 




I could go on and on, but gotta work in the morning and this is making me thirsty. THESE PRETZELS ARE MAKING ME THRISTY!!


----------



## JustTom

My favorite stand by is Samuel Smith oatmeal stout.  

Can't really go wrong with any of the true trappist ales, although there's a good reason rochefort costs that much, so treat yourself at least once.

If you have a sweet tooth, or have a lady who likes sweet wine, any of the linemans lambics are better than dessert.  I'm partial to black current. Pretty much anything from belgium is hard to go wrong on.

For a summer beer, I really really liked one called new amsterdam ale, but the brewery went out long ago.  It was perfect in its hoppiness, never found something close, so I'd like to hear about an ale along the line of pete's wicked, only much smoother in taste and smell.  That was what the new amsterdam was like.   Since it's gone,  as a lighter hot weather brew, I like Carta Blanca.

I like sampling new beers, especially on trips, but ultimately, it's much more fun and you can tailor your tastes by brewing your own.  My alltime  favorite is a pumpkin pie stout that I concocted for the first time maybe 20 years ago.    Moved and kind of got out of brewing, but still have people ask about that stout.   Been experimenting with fruits past few years, making my own hard cider and did a peach liqueur from an old farmhouse recipe   last fall.    

Fermentation rox!


----------



## SKIN052

On the road again so I picked up a couple new ones. Finished the Krombacher. Good, filling, but good. I think the Crabbies will have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Mt Bob

JustTom said:


> My favorite stand by is Samuel Smith oatmeal stout.
> 
> Can't really go wrong with any of the true trappist ales, although there's a good reason rochefort costs that much, so treat yourself at least once.
> 
> If you have a sweet tooth, or have a lady who likes sweet wine, any of the linemans lambics are better than dessert.  I'm partial to black current. Pretty much anything from belgium is hard to go wrong on.
> 
> For a summer beer, I really really liked one called new amsterdam ale, but the brewery went out long ago.  It was perfect in its hoppiness, never found something close, so I'd like to hear about an ale along the line of pete's wicked, only much smoother in taste and smell.  That was what the new amsterdam was like.   Since it's gone,  as a lighter hot weather brew, I like Carta Blanca.
> 
> I like sampling new beers, especially on trips, but ultimately, it's much more fun and you can tailor your tastes by brewing your own.  My alltime  favorite is a pumpkin pie stout that I concocted for the first time maybe 20 years ago.    Moved and kind of got out of brewing, but still have people ask about that stout.   Been experimenting with fruits past few years, making my own hard cider and did a peach liqueur from an old farmhouse recipe   last fall.
> 
> Fermentation rox!


 ss makes excellent products,good choice.For a year round basic the ninkasi oatis is hard to beat.


----------



## Osage

Two of the best I have ever had. Can't afford them on a regular basis @ 3 bucks a pop.
The one I can't pronounce is brewed in the worlds oldest brewery, starting 1000 yrs ago.
Sorry about the upside down image,can't figure out these newfangled tablet thingies.


----------



## Ashful

Osage said:


> Two of the best I have ever had. Can't afford them on a regular basis @ 3 bucks a pop.
> The one I can't pronounce is brewed in the worlds oldest brewery, starting 1000 yrs ago.
> Sorry about the upside down image,can't figure out these newfangled tablet thingies.


You're probably talking about Weinstephaner (pronounced VAY-en-step-hanner).  Probably one of my favorite hefeweizens (HAY-feh-vite-zen = wheat/yeast beer).  Used to drink that very frequently, back when I was into weak beers.


----------



## bobdog2o02

Yumm, to both of these,  both are Springhouse beers






 and his brother


----------



## Ashful

I've been enjoying a lightweight saison this week from Sierra Nevada, of all breweries:  http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/140/67230/

It's a nice low-ABV (7%) alternative to most of my preferred beers, typically above 10% ABV.


----------



## Jags

Hmmm...wouldn't have guessed you as a farm house ale type.


----------



## BrotherBart

http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/w...Had-Thrown-Out-His-Beer-Report-261676731.html


----------



## Ashful

Yeah, they're called farmhouse ales, but many are not far in flavor from the Belgian tripels I love so much.


----------



## DBNH22

Here are a couple of decent Belgian Pale Ales that are available where I live in NH:


----------



## maple1

Fi-Q said:


> So right now It´s mostly Rickards Red or Boréal Rousse depending wich one is on special at the grocery store. Now and then I am getting a 24 case of taster pack from sleeman.


 
Right up my alley. I always look for Rickards Red on tap when we're out - especially good if it's real cold & the glass is cold. And big. 

Around here though it's more often Keiths Red that the taps have in them - which is pretty good too.


----------



## Ashful

Had a few Delirium Tremens for lunch.  Tasty...

http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/180/1385/


----------



## Jags

A few?  Probably won't be a very productive afternoon.

(I have a 3 pack in the fridge at home.)


----------



## Ashful

Well, two... and it was a day on my feet in the lab, so I was fine.  I benefit from an unusually high metabolism.

On the same note, that stuff is to be avoided if it's a day behind the desk, unless your employer doesn't mind seeing you take mid-afternoon naps.


----------



## Fi-Q

Dana B said:


> Here are a couple of decent Belgian Pale Ales that are available where I live in NH:
> 
> View attachment 133966


I haven't had Raftman in a while, but my wife just brought some big one at home ( they have a air miles deal on it or something) it is chilling in the fridge right now.


----------



## Fi-Q

maple1 said:


> Right up my alley. I always look for Rickards Red on tap when we're out - especially good if it's real cold & the glass is cold. And big.
> 
> Around here though it's more often Keiths Red that the taps have in them - which is pretty good too.



Oh yeah, Rickards as well as keith, and prob most beers are a lot better on tap compare to the bottle version. But specially the Rickards, I think it is 10 times better on tap... But I am getting to prefer the Boreal Rousse now....


----------



## maple1

Fi-Q said:


> Oh yeah, Rickards as well as keith, and prob most beers are a lot better on tap compare to the bottle version. But specially the Rickards, I think it is 10 times better on tap... But I am getting to prefer the Boreal Rousse now....


 
Yes, me too. I had always preferred bottled to tap, until I met this red stuff. 

But I just came home with a cold 12 pack of bottled Rickards - so I ain't all that fussy I guess. BBQ will be going down quite nicely tonight.


----------



## bag of hammers

Sometimes I go by which beer likes me, as much as the other way around.  Sleeman's Cream Ale is one that has always been smooth, never bitten me too hard the next day.  Guess I'm a bit wimpy in my old age.

For those who mentioned Old Speckled Hen, I was in the LCBO picking up a couple of mudshakes for my better half, and saw the Hen front and center in the big beer cooler, top shelf.  So naturally I had to take a 4-pack out to camp with me that evening.  A nice treat down by the lake under the stars, after a long and very tiring week.


----------



## fbelec

old speckled hen in the bottle and on tap is like two different beers. i love it on tap but just ok in the bottle


----------



## Ashful

Yesterday lunch:  Russian River Damnation
Yesterday dinner:  Guiness Stout Draft
Today lunch:  Delirium Tremens ("old faithful")
Tomorrow lunch:  Victory White Monkey!


----------



## whitetailscout

Too many favorite for me to list, so many beers, so little time! Lately, I have been really enjoying Dale's Pale Ale. Last summer I was on a Heady Topper kick. Love IPA and stouts...


----------



## bwise.157

Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale.   Beer is stored in used bourbon barrels before bottling.   The beer has a hint of bourbon in the taste.   8.0% + abv.  Hard to find,  but well worth it!


----------



## bag of hammers

fbelec said:


> old speckled hen in the bottle and on tap is like two different beers. i love it on tap but just ok in the bottle


Good point.  There's probably a few like that...


----------



## Ashful

bwise.157 said:


> Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale.   Beer is stored in used bourbon barrels before bottling.   The beer has a hint of bourbon in the taste.   8.0% + abv.  Hard to find,  but well worth it!


You need to try Allagash Curieux.  $100 for six 25 oz. bottles, but worth every penny.  As someone who samples probably 200 different brews per year, I'd put it in my top 3 list.

Today's refreshments:  Russian River Damnation, and Maredsous Tripel.  Neither new to me, but both very tasty!


----------



## fbelec

bwise.157 said:


> Kentucky Bourbon Barrel Ale.   Beer is stored in used bourbon barrels before bottling.   The beer has a hint of bourbon in the taste.   8.0% + abv.  Hard to find,  but well worth it!



just finished my last one. it is unique. drink a ale and finishes with the taste of bourbon


----------



## Mt Bob

Don't pick on me but I picked up some thunderhead ipa to take camping.


----------



## Ashful

Long lunch today, thanks to the World Cup crowds.  Had some Goose Island Abby Ale, which was a nice treat.

http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/1146/16807/


----------



## Fi-Q

My wife just git home with a gift for me. A kegarator with 3 brass tap, with the regulator and all the fitting.... It is a nice unit and I think shéa got a sweet deal on it. But I just found out that no comercial big scal brewery are selling keg. Si Îll have to dig i tey are availbale in micro brewery OR, start to home brew ! But I can't wait ( even if it might take a year to get everything set up) to get home for a c'od pint of beeeeerrrrr !


----------



## Mt Bob

Fi-Q said:


> My wife just git home with a gift for me. A kegarator with 3 brass tap, with the regulator and all the fitting.... It is a nice unit and I think shéa got a sweet deal on it. But I just found out that no comercial big scal brewery are selling keg. Si Îll have to dig i tey are availbale in micro brewery OR, start to home brew ! But I can't wait ( even if it might take a year to get everything set up) to get home for a c'od pint of beeeeerrrrr !


 They still have that "no keg beer for personal consumption" in quebec?That is just wrong!


----------



## Ashful

bob bare said:


> They still have that "no keg beer for personal consumption" in quebec?That is just wrong!


Wow... can't even imagine that.  Very common to have personal kegs here.

Trouble with kegs, even smaller ones... you're locked into just one or two brews at a time.  I like to keep the fridge stocked with at least a half-dozen different brews, at all times.  Never did understand the, "I'm a Budweiser man," type mentality.  

I also eat different food every day.


----------



## Jags

Heck - around here even kegs of swamp water (stuff that ends with "light") is more expensive than buying bottles or cans.  I haven't used my kegorator in at least a few years.


----------



## Warm_in_NH

Summer shandy, 95 degrees,  breezy,  dolphins swimming by. Not gonna be picky on brand specifics.....


----------



## Fi-Q

bob bare said:


> They still have that "no keg beer for personal consumption" in quebec?That is just wrong!


Yes it is !! Everything over 10 liter for keg and tou need a alcool permit ( like for a bar or restaurant ) and I am not there yet  !! But don't get me wrong our beer in Canada is still more expensive that US but beer in Quebec is a lot cheaper than Ontario, NB ans NS.

I was on a job site in Quebec with a coworker from new Brunswick and e was stocking up a few dozwn of Moosehead, the mooseead was cheaper here that in NB where it is made!


----------



## begreen

We bottle for variety even though it's more work. Just started sipping the cream ale. It turned out very nice!


----------



## bag of hammers

I was recently in Toronto and found myself in a place called "Bier Markt". Over 110 varieties on the beer menu.  I jumped to the Trappist section (recall reading many great reviews here) - they had La Trappe Quadrupel (Netherlands I believe?) on draught.  Almost fell off my chair - no not drunk - it was just that good.


----------



## Ashful

bag of hammers said:


> I was recently in Toronto and found myself in a place called "Bier Markt". Over 110 varieties on the beer menu.  I jumped to the Trappist section (recall reading many great reviews here) - they had La Trappe Quadrupel (Netherlands I believe?) on draught.  Almost fell off my chair - no not drunk - it was just that good.


Got a 25 oz. bottle of La Trappe Quad in the fridge awaiting me right now.  It's a solid beer, but the 10% ABV means you're not going to get to try 3 - 4 different beers in a session.  Did you get to try any other beers while there?


----------



## bag of hammers

Joful said:


> Got a 25 oz. bottle of La Trappe Quad in the fridge awaiting me right now.  It's a solid beer, but the 10% ABV means you're not going to get to try 3 - 4 different beers in a session.  Did you get to try any other beers while there?



Unfortunately didn't have the time or energy - it was a sort of unplanned stop (and the end of a looooong work day) but next time for sure.  Man I could stare at that menu for an hour and not be able to decide - like a kid in a candy store...


----------



## BrotherBart

Joful said:


> Got a 25 oz. bottle of La Trappe Quad in the fridge awaiting me right now. It's a solid beer, but the 10% ABV means you're not going to get to try 3 - 4 different beers in a session.


----------



## fossil

My favorite beer is whatever you're buying.


----------



## Ashful

BrotherBart said:


> Are you drunk?


I have a simple formula, ounces x ABV% < 200.  If I stay under that number, I can still sit at my desk and remain productive afterward.

Our former Director of Design used to like to say, "I know a lot more old drunks than old doctors."  He's 74, and still working (for fun).


----------



## BrotherBart

Joful said:


> I have a simple formula, ounces x ABV% < 200. If I stay under that number, I can still sit at my desk and remain productive afterward.



Too much arithmetic. I test with my head. The next morning.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Been testing some interesting stuff lately. Anyone here ever try Innis & Gunn . Pretty pricey. So far only found it at craft store by single bottle. Almost $100  a case that way. $4x24.   Imported from Scotland.  They have 4 different varieties. Original,Smoke & Gunn, Rum Aged And Whiskey finished. So far iv tried the Rum Aged and the original. I can get it more reasonable by the whole case ,closer to $60.
About 7% ABV


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Joful said:


> Wow... can't even imagine that.  Very common to have personal kegs here.
> 
> Trouble with kegs, even smaller ones... you're locked into just one or two brews at a time.  I like to keep the fridge stocked with at least a half-dozen different brews, at all times.  Never did understand the, "I'm a Budweiser man," type mentality.
> 
> I also eat different food every day.


Same here JF iv got a kegerator but its usually empty, id rather a variety selection. Current selections are:  Killian red,rolling rock,red horse,San Mig, Yuengling Lager,Yuengling Black & Tan,Leinenkugels honey Weiss,octoberfest,orange shanty and Creamy dark. Also cream ale and hamms left by friends. That makes 12 Different brews. And cant stand anything with "light" in the name.
We call it creek water. Good for those who want to drink all day but dont want to feel the effects.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Been testing some interesting stuff lately. Anyone here ever try Innis & Gunn . Pretty pricey. So far only found it at craft store by single bottle. Almost $100  a case that way. $4x24.   Imported from Scotland.  They have 4 different varieties. Original,Smoke & Gunn, Rum Aged And Whiskey finished. So far iv tried the Rum Aged and the original. I can get it more reasonable by the whole case ,closer to $60.
> About 7% ABV


Haven't tried that, but I do like a good Scottish ale.  I'll have to watch for some.  On price, $100 is pretty average for a quality beer in limited supply.  Some of the beers I have listed above are closer to $200/case.  Marketing and name brands aside, the pricing is pretty well fixed by the ingredients and cost of brewing:

Barrel-aged Tripels:  $160 - $200/case
Quads:  $130/case
Tripels:  $110/case
Dubbels:  $70/case
Blondes:  $50/case

These prices are very average, there are always outliers.

Any true beer (meaning all Barley with no rice or corn fillers) is going to cost over $40/case.  If you're looking at a $30 case of beer, it has corn filler.  If you're looking at a $20 case of beer, it has rice filler.  Popular corn beers are Yuengling, Rolling Rock, Molsen, etc.  Common rice beers are Bud, Coors, Miller, Busch.  I think the cheapest true "beer" (meaning all Barley) is Sam Adams.  I seem to remember Michelob might have stayed true all these years, but since I don't drink that crap, I'm not really sure.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

You really know your beer JF .     
The Whiskey finished Innis & Gun is aged in whiskey barrels according to their website. The rum aged is something similar.   Sounds like a bargain at  $60 a case. My distributor can only get 2 of the 4 varieties right now. According to beer advocate they score pretty good.


----------



## bag of hammers

Seasoned Oak said:


> You really know your beer JF.



2nd that.  I wonder if the firewood advice on Beer Advocate is as good as the beer advice on Hearth


----------



## Ashful

bag of hammers said:


> I wonder if the firewood advice on Beer Advocate is as good as the beer advice on Hearth


I've spent a good deal of time on BeerAdvocate, and I don't think a one of them is seasoning their wood 3 years.  

I'll have to watch for the Innis & Gun, since I definitely like barrel aged beers.  Having tasted quite a few beers, the barrel aged stuff that's starting to become more popular is one of the few chances I get to experience something really new.  My favorite barrel-aged beer (mentioned several times before) is probably Allagash Curieux (Tripel aged in bourbon barrels), but we also get a good bit of our local Victory White Monkey (Tripel aged in white wine barrels).  I can't imagine I'd like a beer aged in rum bottles, but I'm willing to give it several tries!  

Today's brews:
Lunch:  Delirium Tremens
Dinner:  Maredsous Tripel


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Keep up the recommendations JF im takin notes. Ill be looking for each one of them.I really like that beer advocate site. Put in on my bookmarks bar. As i get older iv slowly graduated from quantity consumption to quality consumption.  Its what separates us from the animals. (Or the swamp water drinkin hillbillys fallin off their chairs at parties)


----------



## Seasoned Oak

JF Ever try Sam Adams Utopia ?


----------



## begreen

Locally Pyramid just released a very nice Octoberfest Lager. We just tried some last night and found it to be quite a tasty brew.


----------



## Ashful

Never tried the Utopia!  Looks interesting.  29% ABV... only a few beers in the world anywhere near that range.  Do you have access to some?  Scores very high on BA, which is usually a sign of a very limited release.  People rate things higher when they know others can't get it.  ;-)


----------



## nmcqueen469

Surly Furious is at the top of my list currently.  They are from Minnesota and don't distribute here in the Midwest.  However, my brother lives up there and brings home a few cases each time comes back.

I'm a hop head for 8 months out of the year, but 'tis the season for barrel-aged stouts for me!


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Joful said:


> Never tried the Utopia!  Looks interesting.  29% ABV... only a few beers in the world anywhere near that range.  Do you have access to some?  Scores very high on BA, which is usually a sign of a very limited release.  People rate things higher when they know others can't get it.  ;-)


Dont know if i can get any yet. Its about $200 for a single bottle. Have to inquire at my local dist and a craft beer store a few miles away. Craft store stocks the Innis & Gunn.Only place i could find it. Even dist who have hundreds of craft beers dont stock it.


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris

Bass Pale Ale
Smithicks a close second.
Shcok Top Orange is goooooood, too


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris

oh, and Guiness


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Dont know if i can get any yet. Its about $200 for a single bottle.


At that price, it better be damn good!  Cost of brewing, or are they raising money for a charity?


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Joful said:


> At that price, it better be damn good!  Cost of brewing, or are they raising money for a charity?


They make about 15000 a year. Thats 3 mil for the lot retail. Apparently it sells out fast. ID try a single serving,but im not likely to shell out that much for a 24 oz bottle.


----------



## Ashful

Beer list from lunch today.  I hit this place about three days per week, and the list changes every day.

Tuesday was Delirium Tremens, today was Allagash Victoria.


----------



## fbelec

you guys just reminded me that i have a sam triple bock in the blue bottle i need to open. have any tasted this? this is def a after dinner sipper. doesn't taste like beer as we know it.


----------



## Fsappo

Guiness Stout.  Got hooked while in Ireland a million years ago on some hearth manufacturers contest.


----------



## Ashful

Oh... almost forgot:  had the Full Pint Nerd's Saison last week.  After reading the name, I just had to have it.  Not the best Saison I've ever had, but good enough, and the name made it worth a try.


----------



## Jags

I am not sure if I am to be offended...or thirsty.


----------



## mellow

Best beer I have had this year is hands down Evolution brewery's release of 2013 Fall Migration.  Bourbon barrel aged, 10% Abv.  My two favorite things, Bourbon and dark beer.


----------



## FATANDY21

3 floyds gumballhead when I can find it... if not, shiner bock, raging bitc*, bud-diesels or coors banquet. Green flash also has some good brews


----------



## northwinds

I've got an Amber in the keg, an IPA in the fermenter, and  porter on the mashing/making calendar for next weekend.  Should be set for awhile.


----------



## dafattkidd

Had Crooked Ladder Outa My Vine Pumpkin Ale tonight. Seriously delicious beer. Brewed in Riverhead, about 20 minutes from me.  http://crookedladderbrewing.com


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Tried some boddington ale yesterday. Scratch one more off the list. Not likely to go back for seconds. Strong beer,slightly bitter.
Also Eagle Rare Bourbon. Not bad, can really smell the alcohol when first poured.


----------



## Ashful

If you like strong, and dislike bitter, I'd recommend St. Bernardus Abt.12.  It's available in 12 oz. bottles (case of 24) or 25 oz. bottles (case of 12).

Actually, pretty much any quad (La Trappe, St. Bernardus, Ommegang Three Philosophers...) will do, but the Abt.12 seems to be the one from which I literally smell the alcohol most.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

My new years resolution is to try each one of the top rated 250 different brews on beer advocate website. IT may take awhile so id better get started now.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Joful said:


> If you like strong, and dislike bitter, I'd recommend St. Bernardus Abt.12.  It's available in 12 oz. bottles (case of 24) or 25 oz. bottles (case of 12).
> Actually, pretty much any quad (La Trappe, St. Bernardus, Ommegang Three Philosophers...) will do, but the Abt.12 seems to be the one from which I literally smell the alcohol most.


I do like a smooth brew, with some character to it. pretty much the opposite of these bitter watered down "lite" beers i see at most social gatherings. I take my own stock and usually most are passing up the bargain bin before long and drinking my stuff.
So far my favorite ale is Innis & Gunn original. Going to try the cherry wood aged soon. Do you like any of the dogfish offerings?


----------



## fbelec

hey randy was the boddington's from tap or can. boddington's on tap is great, the can i like also but does taste different (better) on tap

frank


----------



## FATANDY21

Seasoned Oak said:


> My new years resolution is to try each one of the top rated 250 different brews on beer advocate website. IT may take awhile so id better get started now.


3 floyds zombie dust  gonna run you about 13-20 bucks per sixer...sad part is after trying it you'll probably pay the price...pretty sure it was #3 last time i checked.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

fbelec said:


> hey randy was the boddington's from tap or can. boddington's on tap is great, the can i like also but does taste different (better) on tap
> 
> frank


. 
It was a can


----------



## mellow

I find dogfish tastes much better on tap at the brewery or at the Rehoboth location, they come up with some weird brews that is for sure.  I like the Rum and Vodka from Dogfish more than I like their beers.


----------



## Ashful

Most of the dogfish head stuff we find on tap locally is IPA's, and not being a fan of IPA, I just stay away.  However, their "Ancient Ale" series comes on tap as available, and that produces some very interesting stuff worth trying.  Their Theobroma is one of the finest ales I've ever tasted.

On IPA's:  hopping up a beer, IPA-style, was something that was once necessary for beer to survive long voyages (from Europe to India) without refrigeration.  The thinking was, "well, it tastes like chit, but at least it doesn't go rancid."  When home-brew and micro-brew started regaining popularity 15 years ago, most small brewers found this the easiest style to make, due to the hops pretty much hiding all of their sins.  So, it somehow gained popularity, as what a home brew or micro brew should be.  It's akin to haggis or lutefisk... things that were once done out of financial or practical necessity, that have somehow become tradition.  You can tell yourself you like it...


----------



## Jags

Joful - thank you for that.  I thought I was the last hold out.


----------



## mellow

I find I can tolerate IPA's with the right food pairing.  Not my first choice as the bitterness really screws up my tastebuds, also does a number on my stomach.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

LOL Joful- you sound a bit defensive- nobody's telling you that you have to drink IPA.

I like IPA's. Honestly- eyes rolling back enjoy a good IPA. Others have that reaction to fresh tomatoes from the garden, olives, and jazz music- but I don't see it. You can try and tell me what I like in beer, in food, music, or in women (hint- think "boobies"), but you may miss the mark.

This place opened a few miles from my house in the past few years- their Double Battle Axe IPA is ranked in the top 10 by a couple of sources. I'm working up a sweat just typing about it.


----------



## northwinds

I've grown to like IPA's, especially good with spicy food.  As I've gotten older and far less likely to drink a sixer, I like my beers to be more robust and flavorful. 
Sometimes, a porter satisfies.  Other times, an IPA hits the spot.  So many styles, so little time.  The only style I don't like is bland.


----------



## muncybob

I don't alway drink beer...but when I do    The local Wegmans store has been a find for me, try a new beer or two every week. I don't recall the name, but there was a coffee/caramel beer that was rather tasty. Probably a 2 beer limit on it though, kinda heavy. Plan to tour the Dogfish Head brewery next year when at the beach.


----------



## mellow

Do you guys like Oatmeal Stouts?  I had this one while up visiting family in Vermont, they had it on the old push pull type tap unfiltered, one of the best I have ever had.


----------



## mellow

muncybob said:


> Plan to tour the Dogfish Head brewery next year when at the beach.



While here also visit a couple other breweries:

http://www.fordhamanddominion.com/
http://www.16milebrewery.com/   <--- good colab brews only on tap
http://www.3rdwavebrewingco.com/
http://evolutioncraftbrewing.com/     <---- my favorite


----------



## muncybob

Thanks for the info mellow!


----------



## Ashful

For anyone in the Philly area, I just tried Conshohocken Saison on tap the other day, and found it very tasty.  Actually got it in a pint glass, which was a treat, since most Saisons are served in too-small 10 oz. goblets (as if they're a Tripel!).  I recommend trying it, if you can find it.  I'd probably not buy full a case of it, but I'd definitely be hunting down a sixer or growler.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Picked up a case of 6 varieties of Blue Moon . Spiced carmel apple is pretty good so far. Dogfish 60 minute IPA is next. The 120 minute is 18% ABV. or 36 proof.


----------



## fbelec

i've never had a oatmeal stout. what do the oatmeal do for the beer or what does it taste like????????


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Have to try a single of dogfish as i hear its bitter.  Dont want  whole case of something i dont like.


----------



## northwinds

fbelec said:


> i've never had a oatmeal stout. what do the oatmeal do for the beer or what does it taste like????????



Increased body and viscosity.  Doesn't taste like oats.  Generally used in a small proportion to other grains. 5 to 30% of the grain bill.


----------



## smokedragon

dafattkidd said:


> So what are some of your favorite beers?


A cold one.

I have drank every beer ever recommended to me and from Natty light to Sam Adams, Stella to Guinness I have liked them all.  Each is different.  Some are better for sipping by a fire, others are better for quenching your thirst after a hard days work.

I am really partial to my homebrew, and might buy beer twice a year now.  I do all grain beers, no kits, no nothing.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Have to try a single of dogfish as i hear its bitter.  Dont want  whole case of something i dont like.


Got a Wegman's nearby?  They usually have Dogfish Head by the bottle.  Also, most bars with a decent beer menu will sell sixers of Dogfish Head, but unfortunately, none of their better brews (see above).


----------



## Adios Pantalones

mellow said:


> Do you guys like Oatmeal Stouts?  I had this one while up visiting family in Vermont, they had it on the old push pull type tap unfiltered, one of the best I have ever had.


I have had Wolaver's Oatmeal- I really liked it! It was one of the few beers that looked appealing at our local natural foods store.

One comment- that beer in the pic sure looks light color for a stout


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ill try the oatmeal stout next trip.
Just picked up some samuel smiths chocolate stout,and a pak of dogfishhead indian brown ale and a hard root beer.


----------



## Ashful

Had a new one today, and really enjoyed it.  I'm blown away it didn't rate higher on BA:
*Stochasticity Project - Quadrotriticale - Stone Brewing Co.*
http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/147/123498/


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Joful said:


> I'm blown away it didn't rate higher on BA:
> /



Some of the stuff on BA im surprised rates so high. The sam smith organic chocolate stout i tried rated very high.94 I thought it tasted like medicine. Hard to drink.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

muncybob said:


> I don't alway drink beer...but when I do    The local Wegmans store has been a find for me, try a new beer or two every week. I don't recall the name, but there was a coffee/caramel beer that was rather tasty. .


Weis market has a growing variety of craft beers. They seem to be more costly than at a beverage dist. though. Coffee/carmel does sound very interesting.


----------



## newburner

PBR and Michelob when I'm feelin' fancy.


----------



## firefighterjake

Not a beer drinker . . . but here's one for ya.

Whoopie Pie Porter.

http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/32828/103783/


----------



## smokedragon

My favorite fancy beer is La Fin du Monde.  French for "the end of the world".  

But you have to like a really strong, very flavorful beer.  A great one to sip by fire with old friends.


----------



## Fi-Q

smokedragon said:


> My favorite fancy beer is La Fin du Monde.  French for "the end of the world".
> 
> But you have to like a really strong, very flavorful beer.  A great one to sip by fire with old friends.


I am tried and love all kind of beer, strong stout, IPA, scotch beer.... Really a lot of beer and I really love beer. But La Fin du Monde is just too much for me, I have tried and re-tried it thru the years as my tasting have got better ( I think anyway). But last time for la fin du monde qas 2 yers ago, and I could not finish it.


----------



## smokedragon

Fi-Q said:


> But last time for la fin du monde qas 2 yers ago, and I could not finish it.



It is certainly not for the faint of heart 

A very unique, very strong, and very complex flavor.


----------



## Fi-Q

smokedragon said:


> It is certainly not for the faint of heart
> 
> A very unique, very strong, and very complex flavor.


But, from the same brewer, the raftman is a pretty good beer ( i pretty sure we already mentionned it earlier in this thread  )


----------



## mellow

I am picking up some Dogfish Olde School Barleywine tomorrow, I missed the last releases.  Will let you know how it is.  15% ABV


----------



## Ashful

Most barleywine beers are up there.  Too sweet for most, and even those who like them (me) usually consider them an occasional beer, if there ever was such a thing.  Locally, we have the aptly named barleywine beer, Weyerbacher Blithering Idiot.  I usually pick up one case before the holidays, along with Delirium Noel and Mad Elf.  All quite flamable.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

The hard root beer was pretty lousy.


----------



## mellow

Seasoned Oak said:


> The hard root beer was pretty lousy.



You can say that again, most are made with malt liquor, now that tasted like cough syrup.


----------



## fbelec

on new to me from reading here that liked this even thou i find it is available local i tried the golden monkey at a place in pennsylvania  yesterday. very smooth strong and just the right amount of spice. good stuff.


----------



## begreen

The widow, she is deadly good.


----------



## northwinds

begreen said:


> The widow, she is deadly good.
> View attachment 148994



Now that looks like a beer for sitting in front of the wood stove on a cold winter's night.


----------



## riverat

at soon to be 61 years old and still standing this is still my favorite beer,i am old fashion and believe in supporting my local brewery


----------



## northwinds

riverat said:


> at soon to be 61 years old and still standing this is still my favorite beer,i am old fashion and believe in supporting my local brewery



That's a good local American lager.  Hard to find in WI.  The Doylestown Hotel bar was still open when I had my last one.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

I keep 15 different varieties of beer in stock and the most often requested is Miller Genuine draft at $22 a case. I have some varieties that Are $100 a case and can hardly give them away. I like yuengling lager as well and try to keep some on hand. Just got some Redds strawberry ale and dont like it but my guest,s seem to. To me strawberry and beer just dont mix. IMO.


----------



## mellow

Got a respiratory virus from the kids last week right after I got 2 growlers filled and have been fighting it off, they are now sitting in the fridge going bad 

They just released this one last week for the first time in a few years:  http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/19897/58526/
My usual, I love this one fresh from the tap:  http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/19897/52233/


----------



## dafattkidd

About 6 months ago a craft beer draught station opened down the road from me. Its been great. A couple times a month I fill up on some local and/or not so local brews on draught. Last week I had Mad Elf. In November I was getting a delicious pumpkin by a local brewery Crooked Ladder Brewing Co, Outa My Vine. A few other miscellaneous beers. I'll be heading there tonight as I'm having some buddies over.

What are you drinking for new years eve?


----------



## jatoxico

mellow said:


> Got a respiratory virus from the kids last week right after I got 2 growlers filled and have been fighting it off, they are now sitting in the fridge going bad  /




You know, alcohol has antiseptic properties .


----------



## jatoxico

My local watering hole just refurbed the bar and put in Guinness. Still one of my fav's.


----------



## northwinds

dafattkidd said:


> About 6 months ago a craft beer draught station opened down the road from me. Its been great. A couple times a month I fill up on some local and/or not so local brews on draught. Last week I had Mad Elf. In November I was getting a delicious pumpkin by a local brewery Crooked Ladder Brewing Co, Outa My Vine. A few other miscellaneous beers. I'll be heading there tonight as I'm having some buddies over.
> 
> What are you drinking for new years eve?



I'm drinking from a keg of Northwinds' Garage Fridge IPA.   I can't get any more local.


----------



## mellow

Nothing wrong with Guinness, always try to have a few cans in the fridge for when I just want that creamy head and smooth taste.

Always think its cool I am drinking water from Ireland where my forefathers are from.


----------



## Osagebndr

I'm sipping on warsteiner tonite. Good stuff


----------



## fbelec

dafattkidd said:


> About 6 months ago a craft beer draught station opened down the road from me. Its been great. A couple times a month I fill up on some local and/or not so local brews on draught. Last week I had Mad Elf. In November I was getting a delicious pumpkin by a local brewery Crooked Ladder Brewing Co, Outa My Vine. A few other miscellaneous beers. I'll be heading there tonight as I'm having some buddies over.
> 
> What are you drinking for new years eve?




leffe tripel    very very smooth


----------



## Ashful

Interesting.  Didn't know Leffe had a Tripel.

Tonight's brew:  Stone Stochasticity Quadro Triticale, Belgian style quad.






Yuengling... meh, corn beer.  Good while mowing the lawn on a hot day, or for grabbing a can out of the bilge of the boat between races, not much else.  Singing its praises is like claiming the '78 Nova you had in high school is somehow comparable to your neighbor's new E-class.


----------



## northwinds

Happy New Year.


----------



## bobdog2o02

Joful said:


> Interesting.  Didn't know Leffe had a Tripel.
> 
> Tonight's brew:  Stone Stochasticity Quadro Triticale, Belgian style quad.
> 
> View attachment 149095
> 
> 
> Yuengling... meh, corn beer.  Good while mowing the lawn on a hot day, or for grabbing a can out of the bilge of the boat between races, not much else.  Singing its praises is like claiming the '78 Nova you had in high school is somehow comparable to your neighbor's new E-class.



The e- class is euro trash, 80,000 mile planned life span on all suspension and the TRANSMISSION.   Bet the chevelle still is running. Yuengling might not be Belgian and I've had so much of their lager that I can't drink it anymore but its privately owned and made into the USA.


----------



## bobdog2o02

BTW, I really like everything ive had from stone. Especially their Imperial Russian Stoudt.


----------



## Zebby

Difficult to pick one favorite - but it's probably Belgian. I love the Lambics & abbey beers and brett yeasts. I also am very fond of a scottish ale and german dopplebock.

I used to favor IPAs, but the style has been overdone for too long. Everybody's got one.
Still enjoy a Surly Furious on occasion.

Started homebrewing in the early '90s. Gonna brew a wee heavy in a couple weeks.


----------



## Ashful

bobdog2o02 said:


> Yuengling might not be Belgian.... its privately owned and made into the USA.


Made in USA is not a criteria I consider favorably when evaluating beer, or automobiles.


----------



## bobdog2o02

Joful said:


> Made in USA is not a criteria I consider favorably when evaluating beer, or automobiles.


Noted


----------



## begreen

I can't agree with that statement, but different strokes for different strokes.


----------



## Ashful

begreen said:


> I can't agree with that statement, but different strokes for different strokes.


There are plenty of great American brews, but like the one I posted last night, they're almost all interpretations of European brews.  Allagash, Stone, Victory, Ommegang, Weirbacher... all good stuff, but all primarily focused on imitating very specific Belgian and German style ales.

What has America *uniquely *added to the world of brewing?  Corn-filled and rice-filled malt beverages:  Budweiser, Coors, Busch, Yuengling, Rolling Rock... not one of them a true beer.

Americans do most things better than anyone in the world, but let's face it, beer isn't usually one of them!


----------



## begreen

Lagers are not the best side of American beers. Micro brews focusing on IPAs, Porters, Stouts are much more my preference. And I love local seasonal brews. We have a wonderful sense of exploration here and I love what some of our myriad microbreweries are coming up with. Innovation has always been an American strength and this extends nicely into brewing.


----------



## jatoxico

Agreed, I look forward to our local micro brew's Pumpkin Ales every year now.

OTOH last night was Hofbrau Dunkel. Got a free glass too, woohoo.


----------



## begreen

Actually Sam Adams doublebock is a very good and Rogue makes an excellent pilsner, so I am sure my lager statement is based on inexperience.


----------



## northwinds

Beer is pretty basic stuff.  Grain, hops, yeast and water.  Expecting a beer unique to America that tastes good might be expecting too much.  Having said that, there are a couple.  Anchor Steam comes to mind. It's a very nice beer.   I don't know anybody else who makes a lager fermented at ale temperatures.  There's also some beers made with hot peppers in the southwest, although I didn't particularly care for those.     Imperial and Double IPA's are also unique to America.


----------



## bobdog2o02

Oscar blues, mamas little yellow pils.  American and like nothing else....


----------



## Jack Fate

I have not found a absolute favorite but the one in my avatar is good. I'll keep looking. I look at this more like *M. Jackson did . When ask what the best beer was . He said I can only tell you the worst ,Heineken was but now it's Corona 

* beer hunter not the singer

Cheers [emoji481]


----------



## Jags

I can tell a quality beer in one sip, but I prefer to be thoroughly sure.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Chloe is a freak for beer (I dip a finger in there, or tip the bottle to give her that last drop). The better it is- the more she likes it. This is her normal position as I enjoy Kelsen Double Battle Axe (an astounding, multiple award winning double IPA brewed just a few miles away)







And here is what happened at my favorite local restaurant and watering hole on date night. They had a special- $1 beer, chosen randomly by dice roll (cleaning out the bottle selection for new years). Guy next to me had a good double bock. I got this gluten free nastiness.


----------



## Jags

Two dogs ago, my big old golden/lab mix loved his beer (he was named Bud, even though I won't drink that stuff), One dog ago was Brandy and I was overruled with the current mutt - I wanted to name him Jack (but Nooooo...he is Chico).  Neither of the last two will touch the stuff.


----------



## Jack Fate

Currently tied for 1 st place imperial stout division 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
personal stash


----------



## fbelec

looks good jack. someone has to invent smellavison and tasteavision. that looks good enough to print and taste.


----------



## northwinds

Nice.  The beer looks like something you could spend an entire evening enjoying.  Cool label too.


----------



## festerw

I've got Southern Tier and Guinness in the fridge now plenty of great brews around here now. I think there are 7 now within an hours drive, the one 10 minutes from me grows their own ingredients on site.

Here's what I have right now.


----------



## Jack Fate

festerw said:


> I've got Southern Tier and Guinness in the fridge now plenty of great brews around here now. I think there are 7 now within an hours drive, the one 10 minutes from me grows their own ingredients on site.
> 
> Here's what I have right now.



Had that one on tap 2wks ago : ) also Fat Heads Holly Jolly, Maumee's Blitizn , Bell's Christmas Ale & My Favorite of this style ( currently) Great Lakes Christmas Ale
Some get a bit to spiced up for me

Cheers


----------



## fbelec

got check the store here for that 2xmas. sounds good


----------



## Hogwildz

Cold, and in a green bottle


----------



## Ashful

Had a new one today, which I really enjoyed:

Brasserie Caracole Nostradamus:  http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/753/2319/






I recommend it.


----------



## valuman

A favorite beer? No way, there are way too many to narrow down to a single favorite. For the past six months or so I've been reveling in some of Vermont's and Oregon's IPAs and double IPAs. When paired with a good cigar, I'm in relaxation heaven! YUM!!


----------



## Ashful

Had a local brew today, which turned out to be very nice.  I know a lot of people like to drink local, but truth is that very few local brews truly compete with world-class beers, unless you just happen to live in Belgium.

In any case, from the makers of Rude Elf Reserve... Fegley's Bourbon Barrel Insidious:  http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/16096/76499/


----------



## valuman

Joful said:


> Had a local brew today, which turned out to be very nice.  I know a lot of people like to drink local, but truth is that very few local brews truly compete with world-class beers, unless you just happen to live in Belgium.


I think this used to be more true than it is today. We are finally learning to brew really good local beers and ales in this country, understanding that there are areas with more examples of creative quality brews than others. I'm just lucky to live in a hotbed of brewing creativity.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Sam adams Chocolate Bock today. Best of the chocolates so  far. The sam smith organic chocolate stout($4 a bottle)  taste like medicine. Next up tonight is Sam adams   " Old fezziwig ale" Rates very high on the beer advocate website mid 90s ...................well see.


----------



## begreen

valuman said:


> I think this used to be more true than it is today. We are finally learning to brew really good local beers and ales in this country, understanding that there are areas with more examples of creative quality brews than others. I'm just lucky to live in a hotbed of brewing creativity.


There's a huge world of ales, lagers, bitters, etc. out there. I like American creativity in this space and have tried many excellent local brews. Fortunately I'm quite happy to have a good bitter at 4-5% abv and can also appreciate the amazing double IPAs folks come up with. I also enjoy traveling and trying local European brews. I had a incredibly wonderful double-bock in BudaPest that I wanted to take a cask home with me. Good brews, good memories.


----------



## valuman

begreen said:


> There's a huge world of ales, lagers, bitters, etc. out there. I like American creativity in this space and have tried many excellent local brews. Fortunately I'm quite happy to have a good bitter at 4-5% abv and can also appreciate the amazing double IPAs folks come up with. I also enjoy traveling and trying local European brews. I had a incredibly wonderful double-bock in BudaPest that I wanted to take a cask home with me. Good brews, good memories.


I'm enjoying an Oregon brew as I watch the Pat's roll over the Colts for a trip to Superbowl 49. This is a double IPA called _Imperial Pelican Ale,_ from Pacific City Oregon. Yum! I had my current favorite bottled ale while watching the Seahawks amazing win over the Packers. From Brandon, VT's Foley Brothers, it's their Double IPA called, _Fair Maiden._ It's heaven in a bottle!


----------



## Ashful

Today's brew:  Goose Island Matilda Belgian pale ale.  I'm a big fan of some of Goose Island's stuff (eg. Sofie is a great farmhouse ale), but did not enjoy the Matilda much.  The aftertaste reminded me of the Bactine mom would spray on our cuts.  Gotta give it another try sometime, to be sure it just wasn't this establishment's dishwasher detergent or a bad bottle.


----------



## fbelec

Joful said:


> Today's brew:  Goose Island Matilda Belgian pale ale.  I'm a big fan of some of Goose Island's stuff (eg. Sofie is a great farmhouse ale), but did not enjoy the Matilda much.  The aftertaste reminded me of the Bactine mom would spray on our cuts.  Gotta give it another try sometime, to be sure it just wasn't this establishment's dishwasher detergent or a bad bottle.



LOL good description LOL


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Sam adams " Old fezziwig ale" very good. Probably the Best iv had in the sam adams line so far. Of course iv not had the Utopia at $200 a bottle.


----------



## bobdog2o02

Seasoned Oak said:


> Sam adams Chocolate Bock today. Best of the chocolates so  far. The sam smith organic chocolate stout($4 a bottle)  taste like medicine. Next up tonight is Sam adams   " Old fezziwig ale" Rates very high on the beer advocate website mid 90s ...................well see.



If your in Central PA you should try the Big Gruesome and Lil Gruesome from Spring House  Brewery in Conestoga PA.  Check them both out on beer advocate, good stuff.

http://www.springhousebeer.com/pages/beer/big-gruesome
http://www.springhousebeer.com/pages/beer/little-gruesome


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Im not  big fan of unusual or fruity flavors in beer. Citrus is the exception,seems to be compatible with beer. Innis and Gunn  has it right,whatever they are doing ,they do it very well. i wish i could find a reliable supply.


----------



## bwise.157

Reviving an old thread... Found a new favorite.  Not Your Father's Root Beer is my new favorite. Tastes like rootbeer!


----------



## Jack Fate

Some people never left college [emoji515]


----------



## Jack Fate

BrotherBart said:


> Member Gamma Ray drinks Dogfishhead IPA. Couldn't wait to give it a try. In the hotel bar at the get together in DC I ordered one. Nasty stuff and I gave it to BG. Who seemed to enjoy it. Bought a case of Yuengling because people here love it so much. Thought it should be put back in the cat. Gave most of the case to a neighbor.
> 
> I guess I just can't appreciate good beer.


 Yep go back to college


----------



## Jack Fate

Jack Fate said:


> Yep go back to college


And quit wasting good beer


----------



## BrotherBart

Footnote. Had some Yuengling again a few weeks ago and it was pretty good stuff. Go figure...

Not Natty Light, but not too bad.


----------



## osagebow

Found an old favorite, Belgian Leffe Blond in the local Food Lion. Yeehaw!


----------



## bwise.157

Jack Fate said:


> Some people never left college [emoji515]


The rootbeer stuff cost way too much for anybody in college.  $12/6 pack.  Natty was a case for $12!


----------



## bwise.157

Jack Fate said:


> And quit wasting good beer


This is good beer.  I love trying different brands to see what is out there.


----------



## BrotherBart

I love Amstel but moving to Holland to drink it would be a little drastic.


----------



## begreen

My wife likes Amstel too, more than Heineken.


----------



## dafattkidd

A local place with a terrific beer menu serves Weinhenstephaner with some mashed banana. It's delicious. I also recently tried the Sculpin Grapefruit IPA. I loved it. For whatever reason that beer tastes better super cold. As opposed to hefeweizens which I prefer on the warmer side.


----------



## sequoia

Try McEwans Scotish Ale, Samual Smiths Imperial Stout and Chemay Trappist Ale.


----------



## sequoia

http://www.tgbrews.com/index.html

This is our local brewer. Really good stuff.


----------



## Ashful

Drinking Westmalle Triple now.  Delerium Tremens yesterday, and Urthel Saisonairre the day before.  Another day, another beer (or two).


----------



## Ashful

sequoia said:


> Chemay Trappist Ale.


Their triple is good, but over-hyped, and over-priced.  Their Dubbel is... meh.


----------



## mark cline

BrotherBart said:


> You should have been better shoppers.
> 
> ETA: There is cheaper swill available these days.





bsruther said:


> I like this one a lot, really nice lager.
> View attachment 123846
> 
> 
> On tap, Hofbrau lager is probably my favorite. Wife and I stopped at the Hofbrauhaus Saturday night and had a couple of the 1 liter size lagers and as always, it was excellent.
> 
> Mainstays are Coors Light and Bush Light. Our beer drinking careers wouldn't last long if we drank the strong stuff all the time.


----------



## sportbikerider78

My steady daily drinking beers...
1) Labatts Blue 
2) Yuengling

Some of my favorites...
1) Franziskaner Hefe-weisse
2) Becks
3) Sam Winter and Summer
4) Modello - got hooked on that 10 blurry days in Mexico


----------



## Hills Hoard

sportbikerider78 said:


> My steady daily drinking beers...
> 1) Labatts Blue
> 2) Yuengling
> 
> Some of my favorites...
> 1) Franziskaner Hefe-weisse
> 2) Becks
> 3) Sam Winter and Summer
> 4) Modello - got hooked on that 10 blurry days in Mexico




Becks is one of my favs too.   top beer


----------



## Seasoned Oak

After you drink the good stuff for awhile ,everything else taste like water.   Lite beer taste thinner then water. Troegs make some pretty good stuff, i like the double bock and the cultivator.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

BrotherBart said:


> Member Gamma Ray drinks Dogfishhead IPA. Couldn't wait to give it a try. In the hotel bar at the get together in DC I ordered one. Nasty stuff and I gave it to BG.
> 
> I guess I just can't appreciate good beer.


Iv got a case of the Dodfishhead 90 IPA .Its an acquired taste and 9% ABV. The 120 is 18% ABV so its stronger than wine. If your used to drinking lite beer this stuff  will be too much for you.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

BrotherBart said:


> I love Amstel but moving to Holland to drink it would be a little drastic.


Just tried some of that, taste kind of weak.


----------



## BrotherBart

I can drink Scotch straight so it ain't the ABV, it is the taste of that crap that I couldn't stand.


----------



## BrotherBart

Seasoned Oak said:


> Just tried some of that, taste kind of weak.



If you tried it in the States you had Amstel Light. The regular Amstel isn't sold here as far as I have been able to find. I had it in Rotterdam.


----------



## Jags

Drinking the 120 IPA is about the same thing as munching on raw hops pods, to me.  There was only one reason that hops was added to beer - that was as a preservative so the beer would make it across the pond.  Basically they took perfectly good beer and ruined it in the name of preservation or "keeping".


----------



## begreen

Seasoned Oak said:


> Just tried some of that, taste kind of weak.


It is, especially the Amstel Light which is what one usually sees out here. That's why my wife likes it. I'll be drinking an IPA, stout or porter and she won't touch it. Good for me I guess.


----------



## begreen

Jags said:


> Drinking the 120 IPA is about the same thing as munching on raw hops pods, to me.  There was only one reason that hops was added to beer - that was as a preservative so the beer would make it across the pond.  Basically they took perfectly good beer and ruined it in the name of preservation or "keeping".


Agreed. I like a decently hopped beer but some go overboard. Hops have been around long before beer was exported. You see them in French and German ales in the 1300s. But they were banned in England for awhile during the middle ages too. The way I heard it from our local brewer hops were mandated by at some point to replace the wide variety of herbs that were used prior to that. Some of the plants were ok, like heather, but others were downright psychedelic and caused people to act crazy.  Our brewer has a recipe book of old brews prior to this law. The heather brew wasn't too bad. Hops do have an antibiotic effect and were used as a preservative in beers exported to India (IPA) for this reason.


----------



## BrotherBart

Jags said:


> Drinking the 120 IPA is about the same thing as munching on raw hops pods, to me.  There was only one reason that hops was added to beer - that was as a preservative so the beer would make it across the pond.  Basically they took perfectly good beer and ruined it in the name of preservation or "keeping".



Yeah that is why I hopped that Dogfishhead right over to BG. It tasted like, well, a Dogfish's head.


----------



## begreen

LOL It wasn't that bad, but they can keep the dogfish. We have enough breweries that go a bit too hop happy out here.


----------



## Hills Hoard

BrotherBart said:


> I can drink Scotch straight so it ain't the ABV, it is the taste of that crap that I couldn't stand.



Blasphemy bart!!  haha....I used to feel the same way until I had a friend who was right into his Whiskeys and he introduced me to a few variety of flavors..   after a while I found one that i loved the taste of....just one or two with a beer in front of the fire..good times.


----------



## BrotherBart

Hills Hoard said:


> Blasphemy bart!!  haha....I used to feel the same way until I had a friend who was right into his Whiskeys and he introduced me to a few variety of flavors..   after a while I found one that i loved the taste of....just one or two with a beer in front of the fire..good times.



The crap taste I was talking about is the hoppy beers. I can drink the Scotch with a nipple on the bottle.


----------



## Ashful

Today, Fegley's Venemous Imperial Honey.


----------



## mellow

I have found one type of beer I can't stand to drink, Sours.  At least the few I have tried taste like straight up vinegar, the longer they have sat the more like vinegar they taste to me, everyone else was wooing how good they tasted, I couldn't taste the oak or other flavors, only vinegar.


----------



## sportbikerider78

Hills Hoard said:


> Blasphemy bart!!  haha....I used to feel the same way until I had a friend who was right into his Whiskeys and he introduced me to a few variety of flavors..   after a while I found one that i loved the taste of....just one or two with a beer in front of the fire..good times.



Ahh...yes.  
My 3 favorite sins.  A tall pint.  2 fingers of my favorite wiskey and a good cigarette around the fire.  Nothing melts the work week like that for me.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

BrotherBart said:


> The crap taste I was talking about is the hoppy beers. I can drink the Scotch with a nipple on the bottle.


I dont know what the big hop thing is all about ,it certainly dont enhance the drinkability. They have a bitterness rating on the beer advocate website and the dogfishhead beers are over 100. I probably wont buy any more of it as troegs is a better tasting of the strong beers and brewed local in hershey Pa.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Just picked up another case of troegs double bock. Its over 8% ABV not hoppy at all, and one of my favorite new brews.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> I dont know what the big hop thing is all about ,it certainly dont enhance the drinkability. They have a bitterness rating on the beer advocate website and the dogfishhead beers are over 100. I probably wont buy any more of it as troegs is a better tasting of the strong beers and brewed local in hershey Pa.


Since you're semi-local, CJs Doghouse is setting up for a Victory vs Troegs event, in a few weeks.  Victory quality vs Troeg selection... should be interesting

Not a fan of this year's choice to replace White Monkey with Sour Monkey.  The White Monkey was a big seller, I thought.

Enjoying Allagash Curieux tonight.  A bargain at $18/bottle.


----------



## BrotherBart

I am just being patriotic. 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...-such-bad-taste-in-beer/?tid=trending_strip_4


----------



## begreen

Ironically one of the few things we didn't like in India was the bland beer. The India Pale Ale thing didn't stick there. Their wine is not so hot either. However they have a rum (Sikhim) that is outstanding and good gin is easily available. During the hot weather we drank lots of gin and tonics.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Out of the 20 odd varieties i keep in stock , not a one is a lite beer. I view lite beer as other diet food products ,tasteless and inferior to the real thing. I also favor the higher alcohol brews.
I dont want to drink a whole case before i feel like iv had a beer. I usually only drink one or two in the evening. A few of my friends,on the other hand, who start at breakfast like the lite beer so they can drink all day.


----------



## Higgs

PBR!


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Im having  troegs JAVAHEAD right now,  not my favorite troegs ,but these guys really dont make a bad beer. they are all pretty darn good. 7.5% ABV so its got a good kick. If you like black coffee you may like this one.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

A friend gave me half a case of Dos equis special lagar the other day. last night I tried one after a troegs double bock.  I got to tell you it was very hard to finish.  Nasty nasty stuff, it would be bland and tasteless if not for the chalky cardboard aftertaste. Taking a phrase from BB  , they should try to find a way to put this stuff back into the skunk. If not the cat   Ill try to pass the rest of it off on my friends who drink the light beer.


----------



## fbelec

i like the light stuff this time of year. when i get a good sweat going i'll down a few coors banquet beers as a primer. tried pbr. gave me a wicked case of bloat. tried a heineken on tap. way better on tap no sour skunky after taste like the bottle. dos equis amber is a pretty good beer for the summer. if you like yuengling you'll like dos equis amber. my main beers wood be hoegaarden, victory's golden monkey or something from across the pond boddingtons and yuengling


----------



## BrotherBart

Yet another reason to pass on the hops.

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2015/06/18/your-favorite-beer-might-be-giving-man-boobs


----------



## northwinds

BrotherBart said:


> Yet another reason to pass on the hops.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2015/06/18/your-favorite-beer-might-be-giving-man-boobs



Fox News?  Hmmmm.  *sips from a New Belgium Ranger IPA*


----------



## BrotherBart

northwinds said:


> Fox News? Hmmmm.



Who would know better about man boobs and brewer's droop? 

BTW: Brewer's Droop was an English band back in the seventies also.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

BrotherBart said:


> Yet another reason to pass on the hops.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2015/06/18/your-favorite-beer-might-be-giving-man-boobs


OH no ,thats where i draw the line, if my beer is causing ED its days are numbered. Back in the day we used to use beer to make the not so hot girls look better. And to ward off PE. Ill have to convert to whiskey i guess.


----------



## fbelec

whiskey's not a bad thing


----------



## sportbikerider78

BrotherBart said:


> Yet another reason to pass on the hops.
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2015/06/18/your-favorite-beer-might-be-giving-man-boobs



Well...I guess it should be no surprise when munching on liquid flowers.


----------



## sportbikerider78

Becks was on sale last night at the beverage center.  One of my "when it's on sale I buy it" beers.


----------



## tarzan

Favorite beer? To many good ones to choose an absolute best but I havn't given up the search.


----------



## fbelec

it's hard trying to pick the favorite one. favorite 10 maybe. just tried this tonight 12.95 for the bottle. it tastes like a beer that has a little more hop flavor than normal but finishes with a little bourbon.


----------



## begreen

Followed by a chaser of Hoegaarden?


----------



## Ashful

Looks like the Hoe went down first.


----------



## Ashful

Been in Ocean City, MD the last week.  While a supposed micro-brew haven, I'm finding most of the local brewers have very poor taste in beer.  They think Land Shark is good beer.


----------



## begreen

I like visiting microbreweries and the variety they provide. Beer taste is subjective. If a brewer likes the taste and a lot of people agree and buy the stuff then it is good tasting brew for them. A good brewer is often exploring new tastes. Though not all are winners the best are often quite special. In the west you will find some spruce beers which don't appeal much to me, but they sell regularly so there must be a market for them.


----------



## Ashful

I disagree.  Beer is a lot like wine, in which hype and price affect the common opinion of what is good.  You can sell garbage to the average consumer, if you tell them it's a special brew.  I see it every week in the craft pubs I frequent.


----------



## tarzan

I think you both have valid points. Beer taste IS subjective, hence the reason beers taste runs the gamut. My tastes differ from many of my friends. I also believe there are folks whose likes are simply because of price and marketing.


----------



## begreen

Beer taste is quite subjective. If it weren't we wouldn't have such a great diversity of flavors and styles. It's not hype, though there can be that too. I rarely read much about brews unless it shows up in the Sunday paper. Usually what I try is from word of mouth because many microbrews aren't even advertised. A lot of the very high ABV stuff doesn't appeal to me greatly, so I don't buy it. That doesn't mean it is bad or better, just a different style.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

I find the same beer can taste different on different days depending on what you ate before it. How thirsty you are and a lot of other variables. I usually need top bring my own beer to an outside event as most of the time they are serving some kind of light beer.


----------



## begreen

My son got some of this as a gift for his birthday. I tried a bit and was surprised by the taste. It was like a cross between a good ale and a port. Not what I expected but not bad. 
http://www.sierranevada.com/beer/specialty/ovila-abbey-saison-with-mandarin-oranges-and-peppercorns


----------



## Ashful

That Ovila is great on tap, pretty okay in a bottle, too.  I grab some whenever I see it for sale.


----------



## tarzan

I tried a Shock Top a couple days ago. It had a hint of citrus but not overdone. Good beer IMO.


----------



## mellow

Ashful said:


> Been in Ocean City, MD the last week.  While a supposed micro-brew haven, I'm finding most of the local brewers have very poor taste in beer.  They think Land Shark is good beer.



So you didn't like Burley Oak?  They have some brews on Nitro.


----------



## Ashful

mellow said:


> So you didn't like Burley Oak?  They have some brews on Nitro.


Didn't get there.  Was hitting mostly local bars and restaurants, and the two bars at our hotel.  Two meals out per day, and was surprised how little good craft brew I found on tap at local bars and restaurants.  Most of them treat Yuengling like a premium beer.  

BTW... I saw a HUGE cache of wood (many cords) along the side of the road, left by a trimming crew.  Might be a good grab for someone in the area.  It was all along the westbound side of route 90 near Ocean Pines or Showell.


----------



## mellow

Yea, anything in OC is a tourist trap, I don't even bother going there if I can, I usually head to Assateague.  I guess we switched places this weekend, I was in Philly all weekend 

I won't touch roadside wood, to many times I have been burned by termites or some other bug in the wood, most of the time it is Pine anyway.


----------



## Ashful

Yeah, a bunch of this was pine, but not all.

Welcome to the land of cheesesteaks and most of our nations deadliest highways.


----------



## fbelec

begreen said:


> Followed by a chaser of Hoegaarden?



i had the hoe first the picture was taken before i cooled the conntucky hoegaarden is one of my top ten.


----------



## sloeffle

Bells Octoberfest....it is pretty hard to find though.


----------



## Ashful

sloeffle said:


> Bells Octoberfest....it is pretty hard to find though.


Not around here.  Bells is sold in most local distributors.  Of course, the Octoberfest is only available seasonally.


----------



## HisTreeNut

I like dark beers in general, and my goto beer of choice is Guinness Extra Stout.
A local microbrewery I enjoy is the Highland Brewing Company. They have a Black Mocha Stout that is quite good.


----------



## BrotherBart

Just saw a quote on why folks are moving back to things like traditional American lagers.

"People are simply waking up that IPA/Pale Ale beers "flavored" with hops and more hops, actually taste like drinking ashtray water! Blend in a little stout and porter for Double Tray styles!"


----------



## BlackGreyhounds




----------



## Ashful

Lunch today:

Allagash curieux (excellent)
Allagash Jim Bean (very good)
Allagash Saison (good)
Allagash Session Brett (awful)

Dinner, right now:


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Tried a Troegs Hop Knife harvest ale for the first time ,Too hoppy an bitter for my taste ,liking the craft brewery "covered bridge"  from catawissa lately. My favorite is their triple cherry . GOt a growler of their Burbon ale too ,pretty strong at 9% ABV


----------



## Ashful

Only brew I enjoy from Troegs is Mad Elf.  That'll light you up, just fine.

Today was Chimay Cinq Cents.  Yesterday, Rude Elf's Reserve and Delirium Tremens.  Friday, Allagash Curieux and Weyerbacher's Imperial Pumpkin.

So much beer, so little time for sleeping it off.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Only brew I enjoy from Troegs is Mad Elf.  That'll light you up, just fine.
> 
> Today was Chimay Cinq Cents.  Yesterday, Rude Elf's Reserve and Delirium Tremens.  Friday, Allagash Curieux and Weyerbacher's Imperial Pumpkin.
> 
> So much beer, so little time for sleeping it off.


Just got a case of that Mad elf ,at 11% ABV i wont be knocking back a 6 pak at a time, thats for sure.


----------



## kennyp2339

Shipyard Pumpkin Head, miller lite - I'm a cheap date


----------



## jb6l6gc

If Im thirsty...whatevers cold.
If I'm being picky Steamwhistle pilsner.


----------



## mellow

I can tell you one I absolutely hated,  DogFish Head Higher Math,  that is one of the only beers I have spit out, I was really hoping to like that beer, at $10 per 12oz bottle it for sure was expensive.  I was really disappointed with that one.  Maybe you will like it if you like sour beers, I don't like the vinegar taste of sour beers.

http://beerstreetjournal.com/dogfish-head-higher-math-a-20th-anniverary-20-abv-beer/


----------



## begreen

Anyone try this?
*Pumpkinator*
Saint Arnold Brewing Company
Pumpkin Ale / 10.00% ABV


----------



## mellow

And now back to my favorite at the moment:
Evolution Craft Brewing
Rise Up Russian Imperial Stout (Brewed with a local roasters coffee beans)
http://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/19897/167971/


----------



## begreen

Sounds delicious. Local distillery makes a coffee liqueur with their vodka and locally roasted coffee. It is astounding. Makes Kaluha taste like cough syrup. 
http://seattledistilling.com/home/?page_id=42


----------



## Ashful

If you're into the coffee thing, I highly recommend Allagash James Bean.

For imperial stouts, Fegley's is at the top of my list.  Insidious at 9%, or Delirious at 17%.  I've only found the latter on tap once, and never in bottles.


----------



## Jack Fate

Good scotch ale , question should be what's to your liking lately 

Cheers


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Sam Addams makes the best chocolate stout iv tasted. Way better than the medicine taste of Sam smiths chocolate stout at$4 a 12 oz bottle.  Almost swore off chocolate stouts altogether till i had the sam addams.


----------



## bag of hammers

Jack Fate said:


> View attachment 167827
> 
> Good scotch ale , question should be what's to your liking lately
> 
> Cheers


I don't know much about the brew, but I love that name / label....


----------



## Ashful

What's on tap for Thanksgiving?  In addition to a local farm-raised turkey and the local pork butcher's spiral cut ham, my beer-drinking guests will have to make some choices:

Grimbergen Dubbel
Chimay Cinq Cents Tripel
La Trappe Quadrupel
Delirium Tremens Belgian Pale
Guiness Stout
Old Rasputen Imperial Stout
Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin Ale
Fegley's Rude Elf's Reserve
Corsendonk Christmas Ale

We'll also be featuring Knob Creek bourbon and rye, Woodford Reserve, 1792 Select Reserve, The Macallan 18, The Balvenie 15, and Laphroaig 18 year single malts from the bar.


----------



## bag of hammers

Ashful said:


> What's on tap for Thanksgiving?  In addition to a local farm-raised turkey and the local pork butcher's spiral cut ham, my beer-drinking guests will have to make some choices:
> 
> Grimbergen Dubbel
> Chimay Cinq Cents Tripel
> La Trappe Quadrupel
> Delirium Tremens Belgian Pale
> Guiness Stout
> Old Rasputen Imperial Stout
> Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin Ale
> Fegley's Rude Elf's Reserve
> Corsendonk Christmas Ale
> 
> We'll also be featuring Knob Creek bourbon and rye, Woodford Reserve, 1792 Select Reserve, The Macallan 18, The Balvenie 15, and Laphroaig 18 year single malts from the bar.


Wow.  Lucky guests.  Wish I could crash that party....


----------



## Ashful

You'd be welcome to come!  Never checked drive time from Ontario, tho...

I think all of us with the luxury to sit down in the evening and chat about woodstoves and craft beer, of all obscure things, must be pretty lucky.


----------



## bag of hammers

Ashful said:


> You'd be welcome to come!  Never checked drive time from Ontario, tho...
> 
> I think all of us with the luxury to sit down in the evening and chat about woodstoves and craft beer, of all obscure things, must be pretty lucky.


Well said.  Yeah, quite a few miles + expired passport + other commitments = rain check.  But I appreciate the invite.  Cheers.....


----------



## Jags

Ashful said:


> my beer-drinking guests will have to make some choices:


Please consider donating all unopened bottles to the Jags foundation.


----------



## Ashful

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!  394 years since the first, by my reckoning.


----------



## jatoxico

Jags said:


> Please consider donating all unopened bottles to the Jags foundation.


I hear most of the donations to that foundation are "consumed" by the administration!

Yes, Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## fbelec

Happy Thanksgiving everyone. found this one 2 weeks ago and it's today's special 
Harpoon's    Winter Warmer  nice brew with holiday flaver


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> What's on tap for Thanksgiving?  In addition to a local farm-raised turkey and the local pork butcher's spiral cut ham, my beer-drinking guests will have to make some choices:
> .


You sound like the perfect host, im sure you get a lot of company for the holidays


----------



## Ashful

Small crowd, this year!  We've had 18 - 20 for dinner most years, but only 13 this year... sis' in-law's family could not make it.  I can only take credit for the booze and the heat... my wife and family provide the rest!

This was the first Thanksgiving for which I remember turning on the air conditioning.  Got up to 77F in the new part of the house, where we were dining.  I blame Blaze King.    I had loaded it 24 hours earlier, when it was not nearly so warm, but it's still chugging away even now (28 hours after loading).

Oh... and to keep it on-topic:  bottles consumed were Chimay Tripel, La Trappe Quad, and one Old Rasputen.  More were enjoying the egg nog than the beer.

Hope you all had a good one!  This weekend will be spent splitting wood for 2018, which has become my Thanksgiving weekend tradition.


----------



## BrotherBart

We had a good one. Everybody was out of town so I made us a pizza and enjoyed a few Gennneses. Considered imported beer from New York.

And fired the stove for the the first time just for the hell of it. For 30 years I have tried to hold off until Thanksgiving and finally made it.


----------



## mellow

Congrats on the hold out, I fired up earlier this week with the 26 degree lows overnight.  Still can't believe it will be almost 70 today.


----------



## johneh

What ever is in my hand is my favorite  at the time
But prefer Perth Brewery IPA and Beaus Lug Tread Ale
Both from Eastern Ontario Micro Breweries


----------



## Huntindog1

Lately its been BlueMoon with a orange squeezed into it


----------



## amellefson

FREE!...probably been said already.  High Life or anything Leinenkugel's.  Too many to choose from in WI


----------



## jharkin

Ashful said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!  394 years since the first, by my reckoning.




If you want to be techincal , its officially the 152nd federally recognized observation.  Records of the feast actually happening in Plymouth are sketchy at best.


I never realized until I watched a Nova special on the Pilgrims recently  that Lincoln declared the pilgrim feast the official Thanksgiving in 1863 to try and bring the Union states together around a common holiday during the civil war and in the process give the south the finger  over claims that the Jamestown settlement was the real start of the colonies.


----------



## jharkin

Back on beer..... this year I stocked up on 6 12 packs of Spaten, Hacker Pschoor and Paulaner Oktoberfest since the local had a lot more of it than previous years.   

I love Oktober but now Im stuck having to drink through all of it  (2 to go) before getting to some winter varietals.  Anybody wanna come over for a beer


----------



## Ashful

Today I had a special treat:  Fegley's 2010 Rude Elf's Reserve aged 4 years in bourbon barrels and kegged in fall 2014.  Perhaps one of the best brews I have ever consumed, and that is a very long and expensive list.  If you can find it, buy it!

I do have five 4-packs of 2014 and 2015 Rude Elf's Reserve in the beer cellar at home, and after this, they're going to be a little disappointing.


----------



## Fi-Q

Hhuuuummmm !! Been away from the hearth for a while.... Catching up on this thread really make me tursty  But I am on a dry camp way up north these days......  But I am flying home next wenesday for the holidays. Between home and the airport there is a micro brewery who serve dang good beer, If the plane is not late, I should be able to stop, have a pint ( wich will be my first alcoolic brevage in 16 days) and get home before supper !!
http://www.lenaufrageur.com/bieres.aspx?biere=9


----------



## begreen

We have a chocolate milk stout going into the secondary today where it will soak with some cacao nibs for couple weeks. Looks like it will be coming in around 6% ABV. This is a first try at one.


----------



## Jake86

Thanks, you made me thirsty.  It's Miller Time and football. Amen


----------



## bag of hammers

Fi-Q said:


> Hhuuuummmm !! Been away from the hearth for a while.... Catching up on this thread really make me tursty  But I am on a dry camp way up north these days......  But I am flying home next wenesday for the holidays. Between home and the airport there is a micro brewery who serve dang good beer, If the plane is not late, I should be able to stop, have a pint ( wich will be my first alcoolic brevage in 16 days) and get home before supper !!
> http://www.lenaufrageur.com/bieres.aspx?biere=9


That beer is gonna taste reeeeeeaaaallly good...


----------



## mellow

I can't wait to crack open this bad boy, finally had a friend in VA pick one up for me, usually they sell out as soon as the stores get them.


----------



## Ashful

Hardywood is a great brewery, and their bourbon barrel aged Quad is one of the best I've ever had.  I see their Gingerbread Stout sitting on the shelf at one of my local bottle shops, but have never tried it.


----------



## begreen

Santa brought 3 new treats to try.


----------



## fbelec

begreen said:


> Santa brought 3 new treats to try.
> View attachment 170115



and the review


----------



## begreen

It's a Tripel play! So far I have only tried the 3 Sundays Tripel. It was exceptionally balanced with a nicely floral nose and balance bitters, with a back note of oak and fruit. The nice thing was as it warmed in the glass the flavors got better. Black Raven is out of Redmond, WA. I think we will be visiting their taproom.
http://www.blackravenbrewing.com/Beerfolio/three-sundays-oaked-tripel


----------



## edyit

this time of year i like a good porter or a nice oatmeal stout. come summer i enjoy a cold hefeweizen, the stand around a fire and bs with friends favorite is pbr


----------



## Ashful

Beer = barley, hops, water, yeast.

PBR = corn, barley, water, yeast, hops.  It's not technically beer.


----------



## begreen

Rye, oats, wheat and corn have traditionally been used to style ales. They make oatmeal stouts, hefeweizens, rye lagers and cream ales, Corn has traditionally been used to lighten dark bitters and ales and in light lagers and cream ales. Genesee Cream ale, Guiness (says they've stopped now) and Corona use corn. Rice is also used. You'll find it in Budweiser and Coors.

http://drinks.seriouseats.com/2013/...-grains-in-your-beer-oats-wheat-rye-beer.html


----------



## Ashful

begreen said:


> Rye, oats, wheat and corn have traditionally been used to style ales. They make oatmeal stouts, hefeweizens, rye lagers and cream ales, Corn has traditionally been used to lighten dark bitters and ales and in light lagers and cream ales. Genesee Cream ale, Guiness (says they've stopped now) and Corona use corn. Rice is also used. You'll find it in Budweiser and Coors.
> 
> http://drinks.seriouseats.com/2013/...-grains-in-your-beer-oats-wheat-rye-beer.html


Leaving Guiness aside as something entirely on its own, stating that some of the world's worst malt beverages use corn and rice as fillers is not countering my assertion.  Nor is it done for flavor, it is done for cost, as mashing with rice and corn is much cheaper than barley.  Clever marketing folks at Yuengling and PBR have begun to advertise the addition of corn as something done to improve flavor, but it started decades ago as a simple means of reducing brewing costs, in many lesser brands.


----------



## begreen

Point being that alternative grain additions have been done to beer for as long as people have been producing beer. It is done to high end microbrews and low end consumer brew. Technically, PBR is still beer. Aesthetically, well that's another question.


----------



## BrotherBart

begreen said:


> Point being that alternative grain additions have been done to beer for as long as people have been producing beer. Technically, PBR is still beer. Aesthetically, well that's another question.



It was a buck eighty a case in the PX in Vietnam. That was all of the aesthetics I needed.


----------



## edyit

pbr as far as i know is the last american owned large brewery (i could be dead wrong on that) i like it as far as big brewery beers go


----------



## BrotherBart

Yep. Yuengling is the next largest American owned brewing company.


----------



## Jack Fate

Largest doesn't = best 
I believe some don't really have a dog in this . Just the few that appreciate people that don't believe in the status quo.


----------



## begreen

OK, finished up the James Pepper 1776 ale last night. This is an American brown ale aged in rye bourbon barrels 10.4 abv. There is little hop nose and very low bitters. It almost seemed too mellow at first, but then the aftertaste of the bourbon kicks in, and it lasts. This is a very easy drinker. Super smooth for those that don't like a lot of hops. I like it, but would like it to have a bit more body. Would love to find some bourbon barrels to age my brown ale in.


----------



## Ashful

I've been hitting the bourbon barrel aged ales pretty consistently, lately.  Put a serious dent in a keg of 2010 vintage Fegley's Rude Elf aged 4 years in bourbon barrels, earlier this month.  Always keep Allagash Curieus on hand, and just love the Hardywood aged bourbon Cru.  Only trouble is, aging months or years in bourbon barrels does nothing to help the price of already expensive ales!  Curieux has an equivalent per-case price of $200, sold as six 25 oz. bottles for $100.


----------



## Zkx14

Above my normal price range, but recently got a case of this and it is awesome!
Weyerbacher Heresy- Imperial Stout aged in whiskey barrels.


----------



## bag of hammers

Sam Adams Boston Lager for me to ring in the new year.  That's about as much as the old wallet can handle, but not griping, it's a beer I enjoy.  Got a half dozen cooling off on the deck as I type this.  Would love to sample everything that's been bounced around in this thread.  Happy New Year all, regardless of what's in your glass tonight, may 2016 bring you good cheer....


----------



## jatoxico

For the New Year Trappistes Rochefort 8's and 10's and some Brooklyn Insulated Dark Lager. Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Ashful

Zkx14 said:


> Above my normal price range, but recently got a case of this and it is awesome!
> Weyerbacher Heresy- Imperial Stout aged in whiskey barrels.


Had this with lunch today!  A tasty brew, but can cause some heartburn for me, some days.  A bonus, they've replaced the Old Heathen Stout (was never very good) with Heresy, in their "Big Beers" variety case, this year.

If you like the aged Heresy, you need to get your hands on the Fegley's (Bethlehem Brew Works) imperial stouts.


----------



## Zkx14

Ashful said:


> Had this with lunch today!  A tasty brew, but can cause some heartburn for me, some days.  A bonus, they've replaced the Old Heathen Stout (was never very good) with Heresy, in their "Big Beers" variety case, this year.
> 
> If you like the aged Heresy, you need to get your hands on the Fegley's (Bethlehem Brew Works) imperial stouts.


I believe I saw somewhere that Heresy actually starts out as Old Heathan.  I do like Old Heathen, but if your spending that much, might as well dig a bit deeper and get the Heresy.  Will be on the lookout for Fegleys.  In general, I enjoy dark beers with lots of flavor.  Another good local is Troegenator. 
Currently have Great Lakes Oktoberfest in the fridge.  Had one earlier tonight.  Good stuff and the local dist was clearing it out near half price


----------



## mellow

Friend of mine brought me back a growler of Hardywood bourbon barrel aged Gingerbread Stout, that was a party in my mouth, could hardly tell it was 10.6% as it went down so smooth, that is an easy one to get drunk on.  One of the best beers I had in 2015.


----------



## begreen

Lucky you, that sounds awesome.


----------



## mellow

This is a picture from Hardywoods' chalkboard, I am glad I do not live close to them or I would have the brewers boob action going on.


----------



## fbelec

mellow said:


> Friend of mine brought me back a growler of Hardywood bourbon barrel aged Gingerbread Stout, that was a party in my mouth, could hardly tell it was 10.6% as it went down so smooth, that is an easy one to get drunk on.  One of the best beers I had in 2015.



that sounds great. three of my favorite flavors. beer, bourbon and gingerbread


----------



## Michael Scofield

I like this. :D


----------



## bag of hammers

fbelec said:


> that sounds great. three of my favorite flavors. beer, bourbon and gingerbread


I'm not much of a bourbon drinker, but I would still love to sample that brew.


----------



## Ashful

bag of hammers said:


> I'm not much of a bourbon drinker, but I would still love to sample that brew.


It's never too late to start.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> We have a chocolate milk stout going into the secondary today where it will soak with some cacao nibs for couple weeks. Looks like it will be coming in around 6% ABV. This is a first try at one.


I like Sam addams chocolate stout ,on the other hand sam smith organic Chocoate stout at $4 a bottle tastes like medicine.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Got a local micro brewery named Covered Bridge out of Catawissa Pa. They make a Crazy good Triple Cherry. A good Burbon ale (9% ABV) and several other great ales. They are beating out the best local brewery around here which is Hersheys Pa.  "Troegs "


----------



## Ashful

Meh... Troegs.  Lots of variety, but none of it particularly fantastic.  I'm pretty much down to just an annual case of Mad Elf, from the Troegs camp.

Freewill (Perkasie, PA) has hopped on the "bourbon aged" bandwagon, and turned out a fantastic version of their Black Friday Quad, at least if you can find it on tap.  Bottled, it doesn't seem to be getting excellent reviews.

Also had a Quad from Weyerbacher this week.  Not bad.


----------



## begreen

Seasoned Oak said:


> I like Sam addams chocolate stout ,on the other hand sam smith organic Chocoate stout at $4 a bottle tastes like medicine.


I'll have to try the Sam Adams if I can find it out here. The brew was bottled a few weeks ago and we just tried the stout and the verdict is "tasty". It has a dark tan head, mild aroma. There is a bit of forward bitters but with a nice finish. There's also a subtle smokiness to the flavor. think the chocolate malt grain may have been a bit overroasted, but not burnt. After a few swigs it goes away and one is left with a subtle but present chocolaty aftertaste.


----------



## jatoxico

Have not had a bourbon aged beer yet but you guys got me interested. Just had Blue Points version of a Belgian Ale. Not a bad rendering.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Latest test sample is Weyerbacher "Merry Monks"  9.3 ABV out of Easton Pa. . Very interesting ,was kinda warm so ill have to try a cold one of these.
Most of the offerings from this brewery locally are in the 11% ABV range.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Meh... Troegs.  Lots of variety, but none of it particularly fantastic.  I'm pretty much down to just an annual case of Mad Elf, from the Troegs camp.
> 
> Also had a Quad from Weyerbacher this week.  Not bad.


Im working my way through a case of the Mad elf, also the Double bock is a favorite. Most of their stuff is a little too hoppy for me but good quality beer none the less. Going to pick up  a variety case from  Weyerbacher tomorrow.


----------



## Zkx14

Seasoned Oak said:


> also the Double bock is a favorite. Most of their stuff is a little too hoppy.



Troegenator is good stuff.  I'm with you on not being a big fan of overly hoppy brews.  For me they are an Occasional thing.  Don't want that in every brew.


----------



## DeathMetal71

Straub and Yuengling.  But I don't really drink like I used too.


----------



## mellow

I have gone on a clear liquid diet.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Im working my way through a case of the Mad elf, also the Double bock is a favorite. Most of their stuff is a little too hoppy for me but good quality beer none the less. Going to pick up  a variety case from  Weyerbacher tomorrow.


The latest revision of their old "Big Beers" variety pack is very good.  Contains a six of Merry Monks, Blithering Idiot, and their new imperial stout.  Even comes with a six of their double IPA to give to one of your friends with bad taste in beer.


----------



## johneh

My favorite beer is the one in my hand right now


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> The latest revision of their old "Big Beers" variety pack is very good.  Contains a six of Merry Monks, Blithering Idiot, and their new imperial stout.  Even comes with a six of their double IPA to give to one of your friends with bad taste in beer.


They were out of the variety pak so i got a case of the Merry monk. They also had a case of their(weyerbacher) 20th anniversary for $73  ,but Id like to try a single before i go in for a case. Also picked up a case of Sam adams cream stout today.


----------



## Ashful

I like Merry Monks, and even have a few in the fridge right now.  A little different than most classic Tripels, but tasty nonetheless, and about half the price of anything comparable around here.

If you like Monks, try Maredsous Tripel sometime.  It's only $89 per case around here, and ranks right up there with Westmalle or St. Bernadous tripels, IMO.  Word of caution, though... I've heard many reports of skunked 25 oz. corked bottles from Maredsous, so stick to the 12 oz. capped bottles.  Sort of the opposite of Delirium Tremens, who only seem to have issues with their capped bottles.


----------



## Blowingsmokeupyourchimney

mellow said:


> I have gone on a clear liquid diet.
> 
> View attachment 172329




When younger I could drink a case of beer but I am a big guy. I just like my liqueur.. beer is bitter tasting(a lot less peeing, too).


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Sure wish i could find Innis and Gunn by the case , its still the best beer iv ever had the pleasure of. Can only occasionally find it by the bottle at $4@


----------



## begreen

mellow said:


> I have gone on a clear liquid diet.


That's happening out here a lot too, in more ways than one.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bong


----------



## johneh

Seasoned Oak said:


> Sure wish i could find Innis and Gunn by the case , its still the best beer iv ever had the pleasure of. Can only occasionally find it by the bottle at $4@


And which one would you like?   I can get them all at my local LCBO store

*Innis* & *Gunn* Original   LCBO# 333591 | 6 x 330 mL bottle
6 x 330 mL bottle



$15.25
United Kingdom Innis & Gunn Brewing Co Ltd

View Details
*Innis* & *Gunn* Original   LCBO# 334037 | 500 mL can
500 mL can



$3.05
United Kingdom Innis & Gunn Brewing Co Ltd

View Details
*Innis* & *Gunn* Lager   LCBO# 377275 | 500 mL can
500 mL can



$2.80
United Kingdom Innis & Gunn Brewing Co Ltd

View Details
*Innis* & *Gunn* Original   LCBO# 371997 | 660 mL bottle
660 mL bottle



$4.70
United Kingdom Innis & Gunn Brewing Co Ltd

View Details
*Innis* & *Gunn* Holiday Pack   LCBO# 426759 | 4 x 330 mL bottle
4 x 330 mL bottle



$14.95
United Kingdom Innis & Gunn Brewing Co Ltd
Product Discontinued

View Details
*Innis* & *Gunn* Rum Finish   LCBO# 224881 | 330 mL bottle
330 mL bottle



$3.30
United Kingdom Innis & Gunn Brewing Co Ltd

View Details
*Innis* & *Gunn* Toasted Oak   LCBO# 414938 | 6 x 330 mL bottle
6 x 330 mL bottle



$15.25
United Kingdom Innis & Gunn Brewing Co Ltd

View Details
*Innis* & *Gunn* Highland Ale   LCBO# 422352 | 330 mL bottle
330 mL bottle



$5.95
United Kingdom Innis & Gunn Brewing Co Ltd
Product Discontinued

View Details
*Innis* & *Gunn* Irish Whiskey Cask   LCBO# 279349 | 330 mL bottle
330 mL bottle



$3.50
United Kingdom Innis & Gunn Brewing Co Ltd
Seasonal/Limited Quantities

View Details
*Innis* & *Gunn* Bourbon Pale Ale   LCBO# 435586 | 330 mL bottle
330 mL bottle



$3.55
United Kingdom Innis & Gunn Brewing Co Ltd
Seasonal/Limited Quantities

View Details
*Innis* & *Gunn* White Oak Wheat Beer   LCBO# 420018 | 330 mL bottle
330 mL bottle



$3.55
United Kingdom Innis & Gunn Brewing Co Ltd
Seasonal/Limited Quantities


----------



## Seasoned Oak

I like every one i tried so far ,actually the original is the best so far but i havnt tried most of them. I can get single bottles for $4 but when i find it by the case its like $55 so closer to $2 a bottle. Only found the original and the rum aged. Both very good. Id like to try em all. Iv heard of a local bar about 15 miles from here that has it on tap ,id probably never leave.


----------



## Rossco

John Smiths Extra Smooth. 



Unfortunately I cannot find any here in Canada.


----------



## Ashful

Zkx14 said:


> I believe I saw somewhere that Heresy actually starts out as Old Heathan.


Meant to get back to you on this, as something about it just didn't add up for me.  I've never thought much of Old Heathen, and couldn't believe the imperial stout in their new variety pack could have anything to do with that brew.  Well, it turns out I had named the wrong beer.  The Imperial Stout in the new Weyerbacher Big Beers pack is TINY, not Heresy.  Had another tonight, and it is very tasty.


----------



## bag of hammers

fbelec said:


> that sounds great. three of my favorite flavors. beer, bourbon and gingerbread



Stumbled upon this a couple weeks ago in the LCBO.  Not bourbon aged (AFAIK) but still met 2 out of 3 criteria.  I have not had a gingerbread stout before so I have nothing to compare it to.  It was just a bit bitter at the end, but still really tasty IMHO.  I might have to grab another sampler next time I'm in the store.  Brewed in BC I think....


----------



## fbelec

i got to get out to what we still call here in mass ( the paky ) to get some of this and try. i got so much beer and bottle for christmas that i haven't gone to the store.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Got 4 new brews in the fridge waiting to try Troegs "Nugget Nectar" and   Weyerbacher "Blithering idiot"  "Tiny"  and "Double Simcoe".


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Got 4 new brews in the fridge waiting to try Troegs "Nugget Nectar" and   Weyerbacher "Blithering idiot"  "Tiny"  and "Double Simcoe".


Tiny is absolutely fabulous.  Just killed my last bottle on Sunday, and looking for more.  Unfortunately, it can sometimes cause some heartburn.

Blithering Idiot is a barleywine.  Not for everyone, but I like one on occasion.  Think sweet and boozy, to almost Mad Elf level.  Drink two at a time, and you'll know where it got its name.

Double Simcoe IPA = crap.  It's an IPA.

Nugget Nectar is not bad, but nothing special, either.

Savor that Tiny!


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Nugget Nectar is not bad, but nothing special, either.
> 
> Savor that Tiny!


 I had the Nugget nectar last night and thats what i thought ,not bad but not great, nothing special.
Troegs is a great brewery but most of their offerings are hop heavy.
Favorite beer from troegs continues to be double bock and mad elf.
As far as Weyerbacher Im not a big fan of the IPAs so im not expecting to be impressed with the Double simcoe IPA but it came with the weyerbacher variety pak. Was worth it to get the tiny and Blithering idiot and merry monk.


----------



## Ashful

Yeah, I buy that variety pack pretty regularly, being local.  I can always give the IPA to a house guest who's more impressed with labels than good taste.  Merry Monks and Tiny are damn good beers for the money.  Monks is not quite what I'd call a standard Tripel, but I like it.

Blithering Idiot... well, that's just in a category all itself.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Had the Weyerbacher "Tiny" tonight. Black as soy sauce , even the froth is dark. One strong complex beer. I had it in the freezer but it dont freeze,too much alcohol i guess. Its a keeper. Very good.  Ill be looking for a case of that one. Not for the "light" beer lovers.      Tomorrow ill test the "Blithering  idiot"     Weyerbacher is fast becoming my favorite brewer.


----------



## Ashful

Yeah, Tiny is good.  Try it a bit warmer (say basement winter temperature), next time!

I go back and forth on my opinion of B.Idiot.  In contrast to Tiny, it's not complex at all.  Just sweet and boozy.  Good when you're in that mood, but I guess I'm not in that mood as often as I used to be.

Did you try the Monk yet?  You can find that by the case, at most local shops.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Yeah, Tiny is good.  Try it a bit warmer (say basement winter temperature), next time!
> I go back and forth on my opinion of B.Idiot.  In contrast to Tiny, it's not complex at all.  Just sweet and boozy.  Good when you're in that mood, but I guess I'm not in that mood as often as I used to be.
> Did you try the Monk yet?  You can find that by the case, at most local shops.


Just had the Blithering idiot tonight with lobster ,scallops and shrimp. Very heavy on the cherries , i like the combination ,sort of like the mad elf ale. The Tiny is more chocolate and black molasses. I like this kind of beer ,i may just get another variety pak . The Merry monk is also in a class of its own, for a light amber beer its really got some strong interesting flavors and is very very drinkable. You can easily get carried away with this beer thinking you can knock em down like regular beer ,it wont take too long to become a blithering idiot. One of my close drinking buddies really overdid the merry monk and tiny last weekend and iv never seen him that drunk before ,made for a very memorable night that lasted till 7 am. Only one left to try is the double simcoe.


----------



## Ashful

Welcome to the bigs, buddy.


----------



## beatlefan

I like Mic Ultra.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Had the Double Simcoe this afternoon, just got done installing some blown in cellulose in a new bathroom.  So of course the best time to drink beer is after a dusty dirty job. For an IPA its not bad. Im not a big fan of IPAs or real hoppy beers,but in the true Weyerbacher style its 9% ABV.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Welcome to the bigs, buddy.


Have you ever tried their Weyerbachers  winter ale , i saw a case of that at my local dist. At 5.6% its not as potent as most of their brews.


----------



## Zkx14

Picked up a case of 'Big Beers' tonight.  Had a Merry Monks earlier.  Soooo smooth.

Now I am sipping a Tiny.  Awesome brew.  Not sure though... I think I like Heresy better.  Guess I need to drink a lot more of both so I can decide. Lol


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Zkx14 said:


> Picked up a case of 'Big Beers' tonight.  Had a Merry Monks earlier.  Soooo smooth.
> 
> Now I am sipping a Tiny.  Awesome brew.  Not sure though... I think I like Heresy better.  Guess I need to drink a lot more of both so I can decide. Lol


Careful, Merry Monks is a truth serum , a few of those and you will say whatever is on your mind. Some weird things will come out. Must be the High ABV.


----------



## Zkx14

Everything in this case his high ABV.  But, no problem.  Just me and the dog here tonight.  And she aint talkin.  Lol. 
Actually, I think Merry Monks may be the lowest of the four... Figuring he average is somewhere around 10% thats equal to 2-1/2 cases of 'normal' brew.


----------



## Ashful

That IS my normal brew.  If you guys like Monks, I have a long list of beers you need to find and taste.

SeasonedOak bringing it up just inspired me to go pick up another case each of Monks and Tiny.  Set for this week.  ;-)


----------



## Seasoned Oak

So far i like everything weyerbacher makes even the Double simcoe IPA. Like Troegs and sam adams they dont make any junk like the national brands do . Its been awhile since iv had anything from the Big Brewers, mostly cuz they are making mostly crap these days. YOU wont find any "light  beer" at my bar.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> That IS my normal brew.  If you guys like Monks, I have a long list of beers you need to find and taste.
> 
> SeasonedOak bringing it up just inspired me to go pick up another case each of Monks and Tiny.  Set for this week.  ;-)


Some of these are seasonal ,so you have to stock up when they are available. ITs like money on the bank!


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Just picked up a case of weyerbacher autumnfest  It was marked down to $25 as its past the season ,so ill give it a go tonight .Only 5.4% ABV so not too bad if im in the mood for more than 1 or 2 .


----------



## mellow

Had a good weekend, started out Friday night at the brewery for new Sour releases, a Peach and Raspberry sour.  The Peach was more vinegar tasting and I didn't like it as much, the Raspberry however was just right, one of the only sours I have drank that I could stand.




Then a friend brought over a gem of a beer,  Hardywood's Sidamo, an Imperial Coffee Stout that was aged in bourbon barrels,  this is hands down one of the best I have tried, even better than the previous Hardywoods.  This needs to be on tap with Nitro and it would be out of this world.


----------



## begreen

My son brought home a very different IPA this weekend. After hearing its ingredients I was pretty skeptical about it. The ale uses catnip instead of hops as a bittering agent and was brewed with blueberries in the secondary. The result? This is an exceptionally well made brew. It would/will make a great summer ale. It's light, very tasty and has an excellent blueberry finish that is a surprise and delightful. I think I will have to reproduce this one at home. 
http://www.blackravenbrewing.com/Beerfolio/kitty-kat-blues-infused-pale-ale


----------



## mellow

Interesting, don't drink it around the cats!


----------



## begreen

Or share and keep everybody happy. We grow our own catnip so our fellow is pretty mellow. In the summer we are likely to find one or two of the neighbor's cats lolling about in the catnip.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Not too bitter with a 35 rating . Anything over 100 is pretty bitter.


----------



## Zkx14

Out for  dinner at the West End in Quakertown PA,  got a draft of Cottrell, Perry's Revenge, Scotch Ale.  Awesome.  Don't even know what to compare it to...

Guess I never knew the difference between Scotch Ale and Scottish Ale.  Scottish very good, Scotch even better.


----------



## Zkx14

So, enjoyed that Scotch Ale with a buffalo chicken roll appetizer. With just a sip left in my glass when my chile burger and fries arrived, I needed another beer.  At 8.5 abv, I thought that would be a bit much (even though I am not driving)  So I went with a slightly tamer brew.  Got a Breckenridge Vanilla Porter (5.4).   Is there such a thing as a 'dessert beer'?   Very nice!  Enough flavor that it didn't get lost with my very tasty burger.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Tried some different versions of shock top ,not impressed by any standard. Best one was a bland Belgian White. Some of the flavors have a pepper finish ,not something that goes good in a beer.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Sam adams Cream  Stout , been making this one a regular. Looks like coffee. NIce and smooth, Not bitter.


----------



## Ashful

Headed out for some Hardywood Grand Cru Bourbon Barrel-aged Quadrupel tomorrow.  One of my all-time favorites, and a rare treat.  Got one of the local bars to tap the keg for me just before lunch tomorrow, knowing I'll be headed there with some friends.

I agree on the Shock Top... I've never had a brew from them that I'd call good, and I do believe I've tried most.

In the fridge now:

Weyerbacher Tiny Imperial Stout
La Trappe Quadrupel
Weyerbacher Merry Monks Tripel
Chimay - Cinq Cents Tripel
The Grimbergen - Dubbel
Troeg's Mad Elf
Fegley's Rude Elf (2013, 2014 & 2015)
Guinness Draught (for a low-ABV alternative)

So much beer... only one liver.


----------



## mellow

I was under the impression that Hardywood didn't export out of VA, that is interesting.  I have not had that release yet.


----------



## bag of hammers

Ashful said:


> So much beer... only one liver.


I had the opportunity to sample a couple more La Trappe Quad a couple weeks ago (same establishment where I first tried it last year).  Soooooooo good.  My liver doesn't get anywhere near the punishment it deserves....


----------



## Ashful

mellow said:


> I was under the impression that Hardywood didn't export out of VA, that is interesting.  I have not had that release yet.


Not sure how popular it is here, in non-beer-centric establishments, but the places I frequent have it on pretty regularly.  The Bourbon Grand Cru is the only one I really get excited about, but they have several good brews.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

It appears someone has discovered a local secret.
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/personalfinance/2016/06/19/beer-man-merry-monks/86106342/


----------



## mellow

Weyerbacher wasn't bad, tasted all the ones that make it here.  They are a good winter beer.

I have been drinking my fair share of any Shandy I can get ahold of.

Watermelon shandy with fresh pieces of watermelon in it is the best so far.


----------



## Ashful

Shandy = the weak crap you give your wife at the beach.  Monks is a solid beer, as is Tiny.  Weyerbacher, one of the older micro breweries, just keeps getting better and better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maple1

Ashful said:


> Shandy = the weak crap you give your wife at the beach.  Monks is a solid beer, as is Tiny.  Weyerbacher, one of the older micro breweries, just keeps getting better and better.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So your wife gets your crap?


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Is the that the same as  Leinenkugels Orange shanty. I had that and its not bad, who would have thought that citrus and beer make a good combination. Getting more and more fond of Troegs double bock.
8%, black as coffee and i serve it so cold its like a slush. Sam adams cream stout is almost as good as the troegs.


----------



## maple1

I went to the old standby last two evenings with supper - Guinness.


----------



## mellow

Seasoned Oak said:


> Is the that the same as Leinenkugels Orange shanty.



Leinenkugel makes a whole bunch of different shandy's.  The only one I haven't been a fan of so far is the Ginger Shandy.

Shandy does make for a good beach beer, but also a good beer to keep in a cooler while working around the yard, I don't like drinking the higher abv stuff while running power tools or heavy equipment.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

maple1 said:


> I went to the old standby last two evenings with supper - Guinness.


Love the "guinness blonde"  the Black not so much ,has a bland chalky taste.


----------



## begreen

Our last batch of homebrew was a custom milk stout. It came out fantastic. Makes Guinness pale next to it.


----------



## Ashful

Today's lunch menu.  Focus on lower half.  On the Mikkeller Monk's Elixir today.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cableman

Captain lawrence makes some great beer, the clear water kolsch was really good. I liked the grape fruit ipa better then the regular ipa and best gf ipa ive tried so far. 

http://www.captainlawrencebrewing.com/


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Craft beer is energizing small towns and mom and pops businesses once again. NIce to see a reverse  of the walmartization of everything including the beer industry. Im drinking almost exclusively locally brewed from within my own state. And its spreading. Seems theres a few shops in every town around here. Same for wine.


----------



## begreen

lots of southern tier on that menu. my son like their brews.


----------



## begreen

Trying a 10 Barrel Brewing Estonya right now. It's a strong (11.9 ABV) Baltic-styled porter aged in whisky barrels. Not bad and it keeps on developing with each sip. I like this better than the Deschutes Abyss I tried a few days ago, but it's a sipper, with almost the alcohol content of wine. 
http://brewdad.com/2016/04/19/10-barrel-brewing-introduces-specialty-beer-releases/


----------



## Ashful

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen

Tasting homebrewed blueberry cream ale today. It's the first time I've done a fruit in the secondary ferment. Happy to say this is a winner.


----------



## fbelec

as some of you already have i just tried a couple or 5 allagash white. it tastes a lot like hoegaarten excellent beer. this post is great. keep it coming. bg how did you add the berries? did you boil or throw in raw in the secondary? we have a local out here wachusett blueberry. nice beer.


----------



## dafattkidd

I've been drinking these beers lately. Not super local to me, but brewed  within 50 miles and readily available locally.  Good light brews for the summer.


----------



## dafattkidd

I had a couple awesome brewery sessions this summer. 

1. My buddy is a brewer at the Port Jeff BrewING Company. So one Saturday night while drinking some beer with another friend the brewer gave us a tour of the place. Small local operation but really glad they're here.  http://www.portjeffbrewing.com/main.htm

2. My wife and I saw the Lumineers play at the Ommegange Brewery in Cooperstown NY. That place is incredible. They have a stage in the back of the brewery. There is an open field which used to be a Polo field that opens up into a natural amphitheater. The whole place is carved into a mountain. Here's a picture from the very back of the place.


----------



## fbelec

dafattkidd said:


> The whole place is carved into a mountain. Here's a picture from the very back of the place.


outside, music and good brew = great times to me


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Tried 2 new beers with dinner tonight "Dogfish Pennsylvania tuxedo" Classic Dogfish with pine and citrus scents and flavors, very good.
                                                             "Lancaster Shoofly pie Porter"    Also good very dark and strong flavored beer. 
Dogfish is 8.5% ABV 
Shoofly Pie 6.2% ABV                           Ill be looking for either one of these by the case for the holidays.


----------



## dafattkidd

What kinds of brews are you guys and gals planning to indulge in this Thanksgiving?


----------



## Ashful

Fegley's Rude Elf 2010, aged 4 years in bourbon barrels.  $26.50 per bottle (if you can find it), and probably one of the best three beers I have ever had.

Also on tap this week, in the Ashful house:

Allagash Curieux
Delirium Tremens
Grimbergen Dubbel
Weirbacher TINY Imperial Stout
Weirbacher Blithering Idiot
Fegley's Rude Elf Reserve (not barrel aged)
Troeg's Mad Elf
Corsendonk Christmas Ale


----------



## Seasoned Oak

I want to try the Goose island offerings.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> I want to try the Goose island offerings.


I like their Sophie.  Matilda and Pepe Nero are okay.  Their other offerings are not in my wheelhouse.


----------



## jatoxico

dafattkidd said:


> What kinds of brews are you guys and gals planning to indulge in this Thanksgiving?


Greenport Harbor Blackduck Porter
Haufbrau Ocktober
Trappiste Rochefort Belgian Ale 10
Woodchuck Pear Cider

Had a couple good ciders along w/ cheese/meat platters. Not sure if the Woodchucks any good.


----------



## Ashful

Just loaded six more brews, courtesy of St Bernardus. So add to the list above:

Wit
Pater 6
Prior 8 
Tripel
Watou Tripel
Abt.12


----------



## mwhitnee

If I had to pick one, probably this...

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/1199/11757/


----------



## begreen

Just finished bottling our first Pumpkin ale. It will be ready for Christmas.


----------



## Husky

mwhitnee said:


> If I had to pick one, probably this...
> 
> https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/1199/11757/


I like what you like. Ever try the Backwoods bastard? One of my top five.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> Just finished bottling our first Pumpkin ale. It will be ready for Christmas.
> View attachment 189560


Wow begreen, a woodstove icon and make yur own beer. You just cant  get any more american than that! Can i recommend you for the nobel peace prize ( i think they have one for micro brewers)or something.  You got my vote! PS dont close this thread ,its timeless!


----------



## begreen

Thanks. Actually I'm proudest of my hard cider and cherry liqueur. The beer is mostly for my sons.


----------



## fbelec

mwhitnee said:


> If I had to pick one, probably this...
> 
> https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/1199/11757/


boy a couple of those in the morning and the body won't know to go back to sleep or run the marathon


----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> Thanks. Actually I'm proudest of my hard cider and cherry liqueur. The beer is mostly for my sons.


We have a local craft brewer that makes a cherry triple to die for. Not sure whats going on with the recipe cuz sometimes its sour and sometimes its sweet but always very very good. Most of his other brews are so so but does make a good coconut porter


----------



## begreen

I'm still a neophyte and learning, but I like to experiment and see what works. So far there haven't been any losers. 

I'd love to get the recipe for the cherry triple. That sounds intriguing and we have a lot of cherry trees. My best apple cider this year had cherries in the secondary.


----------



## fbelec

apple cherry cider sounds awsum


----------



## begreen

I have to admit it's delicious. I think this will be a regular.


----------



## mwhitnee

Husky said:


> I like what you like. Ever try the Backwoods bastard? One of my top five.



Nope, but now I will


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Tried a few new selections from Lancaster brewery and Rusty Rail brewery. Rust rail has some interesting flavors ,their 2 coffee offerings are unique. Better than most. <Lancaster has a few good ones too, some good stouts .Alcohol content range from high around 9% to medium  of 5%.


----------



## kennyp2339

I went on a work trip to Ohio last month, had my first ever beers from Great Lakes Brewing Co....good stuff, wish I could get it in NJ.


----------



## Jake86

Miller light since 1973, in a pilsner glass. Good to the last drop !


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

My homebrew, Belgian beers and some domestic brewed IPA's.

I avoid everything with the words Light or Lite in it.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

kennyp2339 said:


> I went on a work trip to Ohio last month, had my first ever beers from Great Lakes Brewing Co....good stuff, wish I could get it in NJ.


My local store in South Jersey has it.


----------



## begreen

Jan Pijpelink said:


> My homebrew, Belgian beers and some domestic brewed IPA's.
> 
> I avoid everything with the words Light or Lite in it.


Yes, we enjoy making our own too. Have a honey porter now in the carboy. That said we are fortunate to have tons of great microbreweries in the area. Some explore pretty exotic recipes and others just make fine brew.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

begreen said:


> Yes, we enjoy making our own too. Have a honey porter now in the carboy. That said we are fortunate to have tons of great microbreweries in the area. Some explore pretty exotic recipes and others just make fine brew.



I started brewing a few months ago. Currently I have my 7th batch in the fermenter, an Ale/Lager style.  I started out bottling but will fill my 1st keg with the new batch.


----------



## Lloyd the redneck

Kona brewing company "big wave" to date the best I have had in an easy drinking beer. Been suckin it down like my pre epa stoves suck wood ! A case is like 32$ wich is like way too much but it beats the old trusty coors latte. Also I recently hit the brewery and got a growler. That's the way to do it. Just haven't found a growler station by me that's not full of hipsters. Ugh.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000

We are living in the golden age of beer. Before prohibition, there was great variety, but way less widespread knowledge, quality control, and availability of ingredients.  My grandfather used to ferment his beer in an old washtub back in the darker times. I think some of the brewery companies sold malt extract to stay in business after beer became illegal. While I'm sure it got the job done, I bet he got some pretty funky flavors. 

Then came the era of golden pilsners, I remember when Michelob was about as close to a craft beer as you could get. Ha!

Thank you, Charlie Papazian!


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Lancasters double chocolate stout is interesting,its hard to get that one right ,Sam addams does a good job on that one as well.


----------



## begreen

I made a chocolate milk stout last year. It went very quickly!


----------



## HisTreeNut

Asheville, NC has a very good beer scene & several new breweries opening.  A lot of good microbreweries already there.
Highland Brewing company has a Black Mocha Stout I am fond of.  Chocolate & coffee overtones & right amount of bitterness.  Good stuff.


----------



## Ashful

Drinking Merry Monks with my lunch.  A local triple at $60/case, half the cost of most good triples.  





I know a few who home-brew, and like to give samples of their beer.  I wouldn't tell them this, but I have not found even one of them worth the effort they put into it.  Brewing beer might be a fun hobby for the brewer, but becoming a world-class brewer is not something often achieved on a hobbiest budget and timeframe.


----------



## begreen

Indeed it's an art. Most good microbrewers started out homebrewing. There are some very good recipes and ingredients out there if one knows where to find them. The internet and microbrewery explosion in our region has made achieving good results a lot easier.

That said, if all one likes are extra high ABV brews then it may not be easy to judge a good bock, ipa, stout, lager, etc.. Doubles and triples are a little harder to make and often need longer to brew, require some special yeast, hops, grains, and sometimes need to age in a whiskey or bourbon cask which requires a greater volume than most home brewers make. We have a friend that's been making brew scientifically since college and he loves tackling these more complex brews, but also makes some exceptional lagers.


----------



## Ashful

I see BKVP is posting from Ireland this week.  Guiness is religion there, their "mother's milk", so to speak.  They (and the UK) favor un-pasteurized beers, which is why so many have noticed that Guiness tastes better in Ireland, than here in the USA.  It's true, it does taste better (and serving it closer to room temperature helps!), but my stomach always has pains processing whatever bacterium lives in these un-pasteurized beers.  The pasteurized export product causes no such pains, but doesn't taste quite the same.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000

Ashful said:


> I see BKVP is posting from Ireland this week.  Guiness is religion there, their "mother's milk", so to speak.  They (and the UK) favor un-pasteurized beers, which is why so many have noticed that Guiness tastes better in Ireland, than here in the USA.  It's true, it does taste better (and serving it closer to room temperature helps!), but my stomach always has pains processing whatever bacterium lives in these un-pasteurized beers.  The pasteurized export product causes no such pains, but doesn't taste quite the same.


You just need to get used to the extra bacteria, and in most instances it's actually good for you once you are. Trouble is, when you run across the wrong one, it can be deadly. Those rare instances are serious enough that it makes sense to pasteurize most commercially offered goods (plus more profitable to keep your product from spoiling before it is consumed).

Home brewing and home fermenting foods like sauerkraut introduces all sorts of wonderful vitamins and beneficial bacteria into the body. Once the gut is used to having all the extra help, it's smooth sailing.

A cold Autumn night next to the stove with a homebrew, man, that's livin'.


----------



## johneh

My favorite beer is the one in my hand right now .
The next one I have will be my favorite beer at that time 
and so and so on and so on -----------!


----------



## saewoody

Not overly picky. Just about any light beer will do.  Free is even better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firefighterjake

I don't drink beer, but my brother-in-law from CT who pretty much only drinks micro-brews or nano-brews really likes a few Maine micro-breweries -- Bissell Brothers and Foundation (mostly their IPAs) and the Maine Beer Company's Dinner and Lunch IPAs (although he says they are rather expensive.)

He lives about ten minutes from Tree House Brewery which apparently did quite well in some contest, but says he finds it to be just OK. He came up this weekend in fact and stopped by Bissell Brothers to stock up and trade some Tree House beer for additional BB beer.


----------



## Ashful

firefighterjake said:


> I don't drink beer, but my brother-in-law from CT who pretty much only drinks micro-brews or nano-brews really likes a few Maine micro-breweries -- Bissell Brothers and Foundation (mostly their IPAs) and the Maine Beer Company's Dinner and Lunch IPAs (although he says they are rather expensive).


Maine has one of the finest breweries on earth:  Allagash.  Try their Curieux, or if you're a coffee lover, James Bean.  Both speedy, but oh so worth it.


----------



## begreen

Ashful said:


> I see BKVP is posting from Ireland this week.  Guiness is religion there, their "mother's milk", so to speak.  They (and the UK) favor un-pasteurized beers, which is why so many have noticed that Guiness tastes better in Ireland, than here in the USA.  It's true, it does taste better (and serving it closer to room temperature helps!), but my stomach always has pains processing whatever bacterium lives in these un-pasteurized beers.  The pasteurized export product causes no such pains, but doesn't taste quite the same.


Hoping to get to Ireland and England later this year. Looking at mid-September.

I put my last stout up against Guiness in a blind tasting. Don't mean to brag, but it came out ahead. Could very well be because our stout was unpasteurized.

Busy brew day today. The porter just went into secondary ferment. We bottled a red wine and got a Vermentino started too.


----------



## Highbeam

Ashful said:


> I know a few who home-brew, and like to give samples of their beer.  I wouldn't tell them this, but I have not found even one of them worth the effort they put into it.  Brewing beer might be a fun hobby for the brewer, but becoming a world-class brewer is not something often achieved on a hobbiest budget and timeframe.



I've brewed many many batches of beer and they were all good but not as great as my favorite commercial beers. Now hard cider, that's really easy to make and to make better than the commercial places. We're almost to the bottom of a keg of cranberry-raspberry cider at about 8% ABV.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000

Highbeam said:


> I've brewed many many batches of beer and they were all good but not as great as my favorite commercial beers. Now hard cider, that's really easy to make and to make better than the commercial places. We're almost to the bottom of a keg of cranberry-raspberry cider at about 8% ABV.


The biggest trouble I have with homebrewing is the cost involved. With most stuff, you can save lots of money doing it yourself. I generally can get some perfectly adequate commercial beer for less than I can get the raw materials for an equivalent amount of finished product. And, one spoiled batch can render all the time, effort, and cost worthless.  Or, it just might not turn out  great And, I really hate the bottling process as much as I hate the wood stacking process.  Maybe I'll start up again when I'm retired and have worked through some of the long list of projects I've accumulated.  In the meantime, once my apple trees start to produce, I'll stick mostly to hard cider and just the occasional batch of homebrew.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

ED 3000 said:


> The biggest trouble I have with homebrewing is the cost involved. With most stuff, you can save lots of money doing it yourself. I generally can get some perfectly adequate commercial beer for less than I can get the raw materials for an equivalent amount of finished product. And, one spoiled batch can render all the time, effort, and cost worthless.  Or, it just might not turn out  great And, I really hate the bottling process as much as I hate the wood stacking process.  Maybe I'll start up again when I'm retired and have worked through some of the long list of projects I've accumulated.  In the meantime, once my apple trees start to produce, I'll stick mostly to hard cider and just the occasional batch of homebrew.




I make a 5 gallon batch from a kit liquid malt extract, some malt, some dextrose and hops for under $25.  That are 2 cases of beer.  I switched from bottling to kegging, much faster and much easier. I bought the kit (new) on letgo.com for $35.  A used 5 gallon keg for $45.  The most expensive item was the regulator for the CO2 cylinder.  But you can find these for much less on CL.  Anyway, ingredient wise, it can be a lot cheaper than commercial beer and often so much better.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000

Jan Pijpelink said:


> I make a 5 gallon batch from a kit liquid malt extract, some malt, some dextrose and hops for under $25.  That are 2 cases of beer.  I switched from bottling to kegging, much faster and much easier. I bought the kit (new) on letgo.com for $35.  A used 5 gallon keg for $45.  The most expensive item was the regulator for the CO2 cylinder.  But you can find these for much less on CL.  Anyway, ingredient wise, it can be a lot cheaper than commercial beer and often so much better.


Sounds like you have it figured out, Jan. I planned to go the kegging route, and still will one day.  

I get a case of 24 500ml cans of good pilsner for $21, and never get a bad batch. You are still ahead, but not by enough to offset the time commitment, in my present circumstances. One day, I'll actually enjoy the time spent instead of feeling like I should be doing something else.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

ED 3000 said:


> Sounds like you have it figured out, Jan. I planned to go the kegging route, and still will one day.
> 
> I get a case of 24 500ml cans of good pilsner for $21, and never get a bad batch. You are still ahead, but not by enough to offset the time commitment, in my present circumstances. One day, I'll actually enjoy the time spent instead of feeling like I should be doing something else.



As a "kit and kilo" brewer, it takes me less than an hour to start fermenting a batch.  Clean up in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000

Jan Pijpelink said:


> As a "kit and kilo" brewer, it takes me less than an hour to start fermenting a batch.  Clean up in less than 30 minutes.


Sounds like you brought some of that famed European efficiency with you when you emigrated. I hope to get where you are, one day. I guess I just need to get my priorities straight!


----------



## Highbeam

Well we've got to compare apples to apples. My homebrew beer costs about 30$ for 5 gallons. A 6 pack of decent beer is 10$. So, yes, there is a lot of money on the table to save by brewing. Oh, I keg too, bottles are far more labor intensive and slower to finish. I am brew to belly in 7 days.

Not so good if you like variety. 5 gallons is a lot of beer so it had better be an easy drinker. Where I can buy a 6 pack of something wild and crazy and be done with it after 6.


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000

Highbeam said:


> Well we've got to compare apples to apples. My homebrew beer costs about 30$ for 5 gallons. A 6 pack of decent beer is 10$. So, yes, there is a lot of money on the table to save by brewing. Oh, I keg too, bottles are far more labor intensive and slower to finish. I am brew to belly in 7 days.
> 
> Not so good if you like variety. 5 gallons is a lot of beer so it had better be an easy drinker. Where I can buy a 6 pack of something wild and crazy and be done with it after 6.


Is 5 gallons really that much beer? I guess I used to think so, but not so much anymore. I suppose I'd have to really dislike something to consider it suffering to power through 2 cases worth. 

I also used to think a cord of wood was a lot.  Age and experience has tempered my reckoning.


----------



## Highbeam

ED 3000 said:


> Is 5 gallons really that much beer? I guess I used to think so, but not so much anymore. I suppose I'd have to really dislike something to consider it suffering to power through 2 cases worth.
> 
> I also used to think a cord of wood was a lot.  Age and experience has tempered my reckoning.



5 gallons, 128 oz per gallon, so 640 ounces. So like 53 bottles. I always thought a case was 48 bottles.


----------



## Lloyd the redneck

I just bought a 64oz growler for 38$ today.  Some of that sour beer. It's pretty good but I could get like 48 beers for that price. Ed I need some guidance on the hard ciders! I would love to home brew. Just haven't been motivated enough to do it


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000

Highbeam said:


> 5 gallons, 128 oz per gallon, so 640 ounces. So like 53 bottles. I always thought a case was 48 bottles.


Rounding error!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Highbeam said:


> 5 gallons, 128 oz per gallon, so 640 ounces. So like 53 bottles. I always thought a case was 48 bottles.



You're not getting 5 gallons beer out of 5 gallons wort. You lose some of it.  From my 5 gallon fermenter I get 48-49 12 oz bottles beer.


----------



## Highbeam

Jan Pijpelink said:


> You're not getting 5 gallons beer out of 5 gallons wort. You lose some of it.  From my 5 gallon fermenter I get 48-49 12 oz bottles beer.



How do you know? I most certainly am getting 5 gallons (or more) per batch. You surely aren't assuming that I only boil 5 gallons are you? Whether extract or all grain boiling you always start with more than 5 gallons if you intend to load 5 gallons into the fermenter. Better yet, I load more than 5 gallons into the 6.5 gallon fermenter since you want to leave some on the bottom when transferring to the secondary or to the keg.

The only time I use a 5 gallon fermenter is for the secondary. It doesn't take long to realize the mistake of an undersized fermenter when you get a foam explosion!

For cost. You may be able to buy 53 beers for less than 30$ but it will be low quality stuff usually. There is a place for low quality beer but as I get older I don't waste the opportunity on much of that. Good beer of any price will leave the rings on your glass.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Highbeam said:


> How do you know? I most certainly am getting 5 gallons (or more) per batch. You surely aren't assuming that I only boil 5 gallons are you? Whether extract or all grain boiling you always start with more than 5 gallons if you intend to load 5 gallons into the fermenter. Better yet, I load more than 5 gallons into the 6.5 gallon fermenter since you want to leave some on the bottom when transferring to the secondary or to the keg.
> 
> The only time I use a 5 gallon fermenter is for the secondary. It doesn't take long to realize the mistake of an undersized fermenter when you get a foam explosion!
> 
> For cost. You may be able to buy 53 beers for less than 30$ but it will be low quality stuff usually. There is a place for low quality beer but as I get older I don't waste the opportunity on much of that. Good beer of any price will leave the rings on your glass.



What I meant was that if I fill my fermenter to 5 gallons, and later fill my keg, the slurry on the bottom is my net loss.


----------



## Highbeam

Jan Pijpelink said:


> What I meant was that if I fill my fermenter to 5 gallons, and later fill my keg, the slurry on the bottom is my net loss.



Make more wort to start with. You've got to anticipate this loss if you want to fill your keg. You can get more than 5 gallons in a corny keg too.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Highbeam said:


> Make more wort to start with. You've got to anticipate this loss if you want to fill your keg. You can get more than 5 gallons in a corny keg too.



My fermentation bucket has a 5 gallon (max) fill mark.  The space above that mark, I want to keep for the krausen. Not interested cleaning up walls and floors after a flow over.


----------



## begreen

Jan Pijpelink said:


> As a "kit and kilo" brewer, it takes me less than an hour to start fermenting a batch.  Clean up in less than 30 minutes.


That's fast. Most brews we make take twice as long. It takes quite a while to get 2-3 gallons of brew up to boiling temperature, then the wort has to boil for an hour. Then it takes a while to get the wort down to a safe temp to pitch the yeast. Then there is cleanup. That said, it's an enjoyable process and a good family activity and my son is pretty helpful at all stages of the brewing and bottling.

Wine on the other hand is much faster. I can have a batch from a kit in the carboy in about 15-20 minutes. And bottling goes quite quickly too.


----------



## Highbeam

Jan Pijpelink said:


> My fermentation bucket has a 5 gallon (max) fill mark.  The space above that mark, I want to keep for the krausen. Not interested cleaning up walls and floors after a flow over.



That's a darn good reason to keep fermentation volumes low. I've had to clean up such a krausen mess, some brews are worse than others about it. This means that you will never get 5 gallons of finished product until you upgrade your equipment. I recommend the plastic 6.5 gallon carboy when you do since I broke a glass one in my hands and had to be stitched up in the ER.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Finally  i found on of my favorites at a local outlet.  Innis a & Gunn  original and rum aged ,aged in rum barrels. The original is slightly better than the rum aged IMO ,but both world class brews. Imported from Scotland. $4 a bottle if purchased by single. $2 and change by the case.


----------



## timfromohio

I think that Sam Adams Octoberfest is the tastiest stuff around.  Regarding homebrew, the "Innkeeper" kit from Northern Brewer is tied with their "Irish Red" kit for my favorite homemade.

Any other Octoberfest fans out there?


----------



## Ashful

timfromohio said:


> I think that Sam Adams Octoberfest is the tastiest stuff around.  Regarding homebrew, the "Innkeeper" kit from Northern Brewer is tied with their "Irish Red" kit for my favorite homemade.
> 
> Any other Octoberfest fans out there?



Sam makes a respectable Octoberfest.  If you're into that sort of brew, you should try the Spaten Octoberfest, which is even better, IMO.


----------



## Jags

Or the great-great-great grand daddy...Hacker Pschorr.


----------



## timfromohio

Thanks for the recommendations - will look for those, though I'm also cheap and have found that Costco sells 28 beer cases of SA Octobertfest for well under $20, at least they did last year.  That was a great deal.


----------



## dafattkidd

Don't talk to Ashful about being cheap and drinking beer. That guy spends more money on beer monthly than my mortgage!


----------



## Alpine1

Jags said:


> Or the great-great-great grand daddy...Hacker Pschorr.


Of the six sisters, my favorite (marzen-Oktoberfest) is Löwenbrau. For all the rest, Augustiner beats the other five 10:1


----------



## Seasoned Oak

dafattkidd said:


> Don't talk to Ashful about being cheap and drinking beer. That guy spends more money on beer monthly than my mortgage!


Same here, I only have 1 or 2 at a time so i want quality. I do have friends that tend to drink half a case at a time or more so they are more into quantity.


----------



## pdf27

Alpine1 said:


> Of the six sisters, my favorite (marzen-Oktoberfest) is Löwenbrau. For all the rest, Augustiner beats the other five 10:1


Shame it's a pig to get in parts of Germany, let alone overseas 

The other one I really like is Kölsch, but that's even worse to get in the UK - we just bring it back by the carload whenever we're in Germany. My favourite is Schreckenskammer, but finding that is a bit hit-and-miss in Cologne let alone outside the area...


----------



## Alpine1

pdf27 said:


> Shame it's a pig to get in parts of Germany, let alone overseas
> 
> The other one I really like is Kölsch, but that's even worse to get in the UK - we just bring it back by the carload whenever we're in Germany. My favourite is Schreckenskammer, but finding that is a bit hit-and-miss in Cologne let alone outside the area...


Augustiner isn't easy to find here too, but since I'm only 300 kms from Munich I find it in some bars around where I live. Of course, since I begun drinking beer in Edinburgh a long time ago, my favourite is still a good ole pint of heavy 90 shillings... I can drink German beers, but to my taste nothing compares with good British beers! Slainte!


----------



## Ashful

dafattkidd said:


> Don't talk to Ashful about being cheap and drinking beer. That guy spends more money on beer monthly than my mortgage!



You're doing well, if your mortgage is under $300/mo.

I will risk irritating a lot of folks, and say there is no beer worth drinking much under $50/case.  That's the bottom-line on making a true barley beer, without corn or rice fillers.  Sam Adams has done very well at that, being the first American brewery in modern times to mass-produce true barley beers, and while their brews might not be considered anything rare or special, they're all solid quality product.

Most of the beers I enjoy are Belgian brews over $120 per case.  Similar beers can be made for $60 - $70 per case in the USA (Victory Golden Monkey, Weyerbacher Merry Monks, Allagash Dubbel/Tripel, etc.), so about half of that cost is associated with importing and small batch sizes.

Then there is my favorite treat, barrel-aged beers.  These are typically over $200 per case, but are not my daily drinking stock.  Popular barrel-aged brews some of you have probably tried are Allagash Curieux, the special 2014 edition Barrel-Aged Rude Elf (not regular Rude Elf), Hardywood Barrel-Aged Grand Cru, etc.  These are sublime, but I always feel like I'm paying 2x more for something that's 20% better, so I only buy them on special occasions.

On the subject of drinking, I asked an old guy who works for me (he's now 77, and still harvesting wood for three families), if he thought a beer a day was maybe unhealthy.  His response was, "I'm sure the doctor will tell you that, but then again, I know a lot more old drunks than old doctors."


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Then there is my favorite treat, barrel-aged beers.


One of my favorites is Innis & gunn rum aged. Said to be aged in rum barrels. Would that be considered a barrel aged beer?  Previously could only find it as singles for $4 bottle , but recently managed to find a case for $51 .


----------



## begreen

Ashful said:


> I will risk irritating a lot of folks, and say there is no beer worth drinking much under $50/case. That's the bottom-line on making a true barley beer, without corn or rice fillers.


Have to call this one. There are many American beers that don't use corn or rice fillers. And many that are well below $50/case. True these may not be the high proof ales that you like, but there are lots that make a pure barley beer, especially with the explosion of microbreweries. For me, high alcohol content is not the determinant in what makes a good beer/ale. That said, in the mainstream  Samuel Smith, Peak Brewing, Dogfish Head, Pincus, Laguinitas, Black Raven, Elysian,  etc. all have good true barley beers, no corn or rice added. And there are hundreds of microbreweries that expand this list.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Most of the dogfish varieties (that i drink ) are more than $50 a case, and im only a few hours north of where its made. But they do make some excellent brews. Troegs Double bock is probably the best beer dollar value at $36 a case ,that i drink.


----------



## begreen

I've read some good things about Troegs. Love a good double bock. Best I ever had was a small batch served at the public market in Budapest.


----------



## Ashful

begreen said:


> Have to call this one. There are many American beers that don't use corn or rice fillers. And many that are well below $50/case. True these may not be the high proof ales that you like, but there are lots that make a pure barley beer, especially with the explosion of microbreweries. For me, high alcohol content is not the determinant in what makes a good beer/ale. That said, in the mainstream  Samuel Smith, Peak Brewing, Dogfish Head, Pincus, Laguinitas, Black Raven, Elysian,  etc. all have good true barley beers, no corn or rice added. And there are hundreds of microbreweries that expand this list.



You're making my point for me.  Around here, most of the brews you named are within $5 of the $50 case price I named earlier.  But prices may vary, coast to coast.

BTW, Lagunitas makes an interesting one called Hairy Eyeball.

Agreed, high ABV does not necessarily make a good beer, but very few of the beers I enjoy are under 8%.


----------



## begreen

Yes, we are a bit less for local brews here and Costco prices are hard to beat. I think we paid like $32 for a case of Ballast Point last time and Stone IPA was about the same. But yes, there are a lot going for over $50 a case too. Me I have been making homebrews so I venture out less these days.


----------



## fbelec

hi begreen 
where do you buy your ingredients? local or mail?


----------



## begreen

Both. I get kits from Northern brewer sometimes (and as gifts) and sometimes I hit the local shops for recipes. I got a killer Irish Red recipe and ingredients locally that I want to reproduce. Some friends grow hops locally too. That's always fun to experiment with. And we have a raspberry wheat ale that is carbonating right now that we used our own raspberries with.


----------



## fbelec

raspberry wheat sounds great


----------



## begreen

fbelec said:


> raspberry wheat sounds great


It's got promise based on a sampling before it went into the bottles.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> I've read some good things about Troegs. Love a good double bock. Best I ever had was a small batch served at the public market in Budapest.


You will probably never find it that far west ,their only market is within 1 state of production unless they expand in the future. If you ever get to go to Hershey park in PA they are right next to the park. have a tasting room ,snack bar and tours.


----------



## mellow

I am not a crazy beer drinker, actually taking this month off, but if you guys trade I am in the area of some decent places.
Dogfish
Burley Oak
RAR
EVO
Rubber Soul

Hit me up on untappd:  spinr0k


----------



## pdf27

Started a batch of Cwtch yesterday, with my 3 year old helping out. Only a kit, but the reviews are very good so we'll have to see how it goes.


----------



## begreen

pdf27 said:


> Started a batch of Cwtch yesterday, with my 3 year old helping out. Only a kit, but the reviews are very good so we'll have to see how it goes.


I'll be eager to hear how this works out for you. I made an Irish Red ale a few years back that came out really well.


----------



## WoodyIsGoody

Ashful said:


> You're making my point for me.  Around here, most of the brews you named are within $5 of the $50 case price I named earlier.  But prices may vary, coast to coast.



Ha! We are drowning in delicious beer here out west (and especially in the NW). I rarely drink beer at home, much prefer the draft. Sam Adams, Benjamin Franklin, John Hancock drank beer in public, in the local pub. And they were not afraid to talk politics while they drank. They debated like reasoning and respectful adults, not children in a school yard. That's why they are American heroes. Without beer and politics it's very likely Americans would still be subjects of the Queen.

When I do buy it in bottles or cans, it's ALWAYS 100% barley beer. I never even think about it because they are almost all 100% barley. Six packs are generally $9-$13, very few over that (always "big" malt/alcohol). Cases at costco can be cheaper but selection is not always the best. Of course we are spoiled here in the Greater Pacific Northwest. I like to drink beer, not sip it daintily, so I shoot for 5-6.8% alcohol and as dry as I can get (not sweet/sticky) and plenty of hops (healthy and tastes good too). I started drinking micros in 1981, Red Hook and Sierra Nevada. Red Hook has sucked for at least 20 years but were very good back in the 1980's. I still buy an occasional pack of Sierra Nevada Pale when I want something light and crisp. Back then Sam Adams was a distant third, they didn't have the same access to the small hop growers the western brewers had. And the water is often far better. But now, more delicious beers can be had from...wait, I can't even begin to name all of the ones within an hour, the list would fill this entire page up! Too many choices, too cheap and not enough time. I will make special mention of some of the breweries that make my favorite beers: Aslan Brewing, Kulshan Brewing, North Fork Brewing, Elysian Brewing, Anacortes Brewing, Georgetown Brewing, Farmstrong Brewing, Northsound Brewing, all exceptional! Hard to go wrong.

Yes, drowning in exceptional beer at cheap prices. Cross the border to Canada and the quality goes way down (in general, you can still find good micros but you better know what your doing or you will end up with one of their many "amateur" beers).


----------



## RobbieB

Tried a 12 of Stella Artos and liked it.  Now on my third.

Some richer and darker stuff will be had for Fall.


----------



## pdf27

begreen said:


> I'll be eager to hear how this works out for you. I made an Irish Red ale a few years back that came out really well.


Just started drinking it - very dark, and the hops are maybe a little stronger than I'd like. I think if I was making it again I'd probably dilute it down a little - it's a 36 pint kit but I think I'd probably prefer it at 40 pints. I've also just got back from Germany with a carload of assorted Kolsch, Helles, etc. and homebrew is probably going to suffer a little in comparison.


----------



## Ashful

Wow, blast from the past.  ‘Tis the season of the Christmas ales, and I’ve been sampling them all, as always.  Delirium Noel, St. Barnardous Christmas, Troeg’s Mad Elf, Fegley’s Rude Elf, Brauerei Schloss Eggenberg’s Samichlaus... even dragged out some old Corsendonk Christmas Ale.

I don’t know whether to blame it on my changing tastes or a modification of their recipe, but I’m finding the Rude Elf too clovey this year.  Mad Elf is always good when playing out in the snow, or moving firewood outdoors on a cold day.  Keeps you warm.

My absolute favorite of this year, and by a very long shot, is a barrel-aged special of the Samichlaus, from Schloss Eggenberg.  If you can find it, buy all you can afford.

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/285/776/

I was looking forward to more barrel-aged Rude Elf, again this year, but it seems no one has it.  I’ve found 2016 bottles for sale, but at $27 per bottle, I passed.

I was disappointed with the St. Barnardous offering this year, I almost wonder if we got a bad keg.  They may be my favorite brewery, most any other time.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Still havnt tried any goose island,i found some locally any suggestions on which one? Ill probably pull some dogfish 120 out of storage for the holidays.


----------



## mellow

@Ashful Since your near Philly have you been to Tired Hands brewing yet?  They have some good stuff coming out of that place.

I am on the hunt for Barrel aged Abraxas, I had the regular Abraxas last year and it was hands down the best Stout I have ever had and the barrel aged is rated even higher.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Still havnt tried any goose island,i found some locally any suggestions on which one? Ill probably pull some dogfish 120 out of storage for the holidays.


My favorite from Goose Island is their Sophie farmhouse ale (saison).  They make a series of Belgian style ales consisting of Sophie, Matilda, and Pepe Nero, and the Sophie is the best of the bunch, IMO.


----------



## Ashful

mellow said:


> @Ashful Since your near Philly have you been to Tired Hands brewing yet?  They have some good stuff coming out of that place.
> 
> I am on the hunt for Barrel aged Abraxas, I had the regular Abraxas last year and it was hands down the best Stout I have ever had and the barrel aged is rated even higher.



I haven’t tried Tired Hands.  I will need to check them out.  Our area has a few decent breweries, but I’m much more into world-class stuff that local.  Give me an Alagash or St. Bernardus, over a Yards or Manayunk, every day.  A few, like Victory and Weyerbacher, walk the fine line between local and truly world-class.  Free Will has a promising future, IMO.


----------



## dafattkidd

Had a couple Alagash Whites last night while on a date with my wife. Delicious!


----------



## timfromohio

I'm sipping a SA Hop Flake IPA left over from the winter variety pack of 2016-2017.  I know why there were some left over ...  I do have a Cream Ale in secondary that was brewed over Christmas that will be the spring/summer beer.

Secondary combustion from the Quad is making the beer tolerable though

Cheers everyone.


----------



## begreen

Made a whole grain batch of Elyssian ESB last fall. Must say it is maturing really nicely. Tastes great!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Am on the last half of a keg Sparkling Amber; need more hops next time.


----------



## Ashful

Allagash Curieux today... and yesterday.  Day before was St. Bern Abt.12.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Allagash Curieux today... and yesterday.  Day before was St. Bern Abt.12.


Trying to find some. So far no luck . Have a friend in King of prussia,he may be closer to some.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Enjoying a Great lakes "Edmund Fitzgerald" right now after a Troegs "Mad elf ale".


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Trying to find some. So far no luck . Have a friend in King of prussia,he may be closer to some.


Curieux?  Damn, you're so close to me, we should be able to get a bottle to you, somehow.

If in KoP area, try Wegmans.


----------



## HisTreeNut

> If in KoP area, try Wegmans.


I miss Wegman's...

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Curieux?  Damn, you're so close to me, we should be able to get a bottle to you, somehow.
> 
> If in KoP area, try Wegmans.


In checking their website most of the stock is in and around philly. Nothing outside that area. Still have a few places to try .  Theres a beer store that sell  singles only in Sunbury about 20 miles and they have a great selection.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> Made a whole grain batch of Elyssian ESB last fall. Must say it is maturing really nicely. Tastes great!


Some of the best beer iv ever tasted were craft made in backyard garages. Im trying to get a local craftbrewer working out of his garage to partner with me. I have the real estate,storefronts and warehouse  space,he has the expertise. Could be big. If it takes off its" FREE BEER FOR ALL MY HEARTH FRIENDS." (good thing they are mostly scattered far and wide)


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Im having a Great lakes "Elliot Ness" tonight while im workin on my taxes. A good Amber Lager but only 6% ABV so i shouldnt have to recheck my numbers tomorrow


----------



## Easy Livin’ 3000

WoodyIsGoody said:


> Ha! We are drowning in delicious beer here out west (and especially in the NW). I rarely drink beer at home, much prefer the draft. Sam Adams, Benjamin Franklin, John Hancock drank beer in public, in the local pub. And they were not afraid to talk politics while they drank. They debated like reasoning and respectful adults, not children in a school yard. That's why they are American heroes. Without beer and politics it's very likely Americans would still be subjects of the Queen.
> 
> When I do buy it in bottles or cans, it's ALWAYS 100% barley beer. I never even think about it because they are almost all 100% barley. Six packs are generally $9-$13, very few over that (always "big" malt/alcohol). Cases at costco can be cheaper but selection is not always the best. Of course we are spoiled here in the Greater Pacific Northwest. I like to drink beer, not sip it daintily, so I shoot for 5-6.8% alcohol and as dry as I can get (not sweet/sticky) and plenty of hops (healthy and tastes good too). I started drinking micros in 1981, Red Hook and Sierra Nevada. Red Hook has sucked for at least 20 years but were very good back in the 1980's. I still buy an occasional pack of Sierra Nevada Pale when I want something light and crisp. Back then Sam Adams was a distant third, they didn't have the same access to the small hop growers the western brewers had. And the water is often far better. But now, more delicious beers can be had from...wait, I can't even begin to name all of the ones within an hour, the list would fill this entire page up! Too many choices, too cheap and not enough time. I will make special mention of some of the breweries that make my favorite beers: Aslan Brewing, Kulshan Brewing, North Fork Brewing, Elysian Brewing, Anacortes Brewing, Georgetown Brewing, Farmstrong Brewing, Northsound Brewing, all exceptional! Hard to go wrong.
> 
> Yes, drowning in exceptional beer at cheap prices. Cross the border to Canada and the quality goes way down (in general, you can still find good micros but you better know what your doing or you will end up with one of their many "amateur" beers).


@WoodyIsGoody where are you?


----------



## mellow

All porters and Stouts for me this time of year,  Imperial preferred.   Enjoying some Founders Canadian Breakfast Stout, man I love that stuff.


----------



## Ashful

mellow said:


> All porters and Stouts for me this time of year,  Imperial preferred.   Enjoying some Founders Canadian Breakfast Stout, man I love that stuff.


I drink a lot of beer, but even I don't have it for breakfast.  ;-)

Just picked up a case of Merry Monks and few large of Hardywood Gingerbread Stout.

Monks is a staple in this house, but the Hardywood is something I've been meaning to try for a while.  I love some of their other brews, but have always steered clear of the Gingerbread Stout.  Report to follow...


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> I drink a lot of beer, but even I don't have it for breakfast.  ;-)
> 
> Just picked up a case of Merry Monks and few large of Hardywood Gingerbread Stout.
> .


Im not a big Monks fan ,Seem to be tasting pepper in there or something like it.  I did pick up a half case of Mad Elf Ale which is a lot more to my taste.  ID grab  a case of Weyerbacher)Double Simcoe too if the suppliers around here ever stock one.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

When I am not drinking home made stuff, I will buy the Founders Brewing Co. All Day IPA.


----------



## mellow

GBS is good stuff.  I have a few 750's aging from previous years releases. I have been to busy with the new house to get to the brewery for the releases this year but hopefully I can trade for a bottle or two.  Another one to visit if you are in the Richmond area is The Answer.


----------



## fbelec

when i would brew i would keep a six for a few years down the road. have any of you done that? it's a whole different animal 6 years after brewing


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

fbelec said:


> when i would brew i would keep a six for a few years down the road. have any of you done that? it's a whole different animal 6 years after brewing



Never done that, might think about that. I think 6 years is a bit long. A high ABV beer can be kept a while longer, a year or so, but after that long too many chemical reactions will take place to keep it drinkable.


----------



## fbelec

i made a honey wheat ale. it was typical straw yellow and came out really nice 4.8 abv. 6 years go by and i opened one up wow black like guinness. smelled good. i figured i take a small sip. it lost some of it's honey flavor but so smooth and still had the wheat taste. i had a friends 10 year stout still good and very strong alc wise. i was just seeing if any one else tried aged beer


----------



## Seasoned Oak

[QUOTE="fbelec, post: 2232975, member: 117"i was just seeing if any one else tried aged beer[/QUOTE]
I have some coors light someone (not me) put in my beer fridge about 10 yrs ago ,cant give the stuff away, do you think it got any better ?????


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

It's probably vinegar now. BTW if it has "light" it the name, it cannot be real beer.


----------



## Ashful

Tried a Founders Backwoods Bastard wee heavy scotch ale today.  Tasty... but big.

In related news, I've had heartburn all evening.


----------



## HisTreeNut

Seasoned Oak said:


> [QUOTE="fbelec, post: 2232975, member: 117"i was just seeing if any one else tried aged beer


I have some coors light someone (not me) put in my beer fridge about 10 yrs ago ,cant give the stuff away, do you think it got any better ?????[/QUOTE]Doubtful...might want go get a real silver bullet and put the stuff out of it's misery.  lol    

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Jan Pijpelink said:


> It's probably vinegar now. BTW if it has "light" it the name, it cannot be real beer.


My sentiments exactly,i usually dont allow anything with the code word"light" in my shopping cart. Light is code for cheap watered down fake beer.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Seasoned Oak said:


> My sentiments exactly,i usually dont allow anything with the code word"light" in my shopping cart. Light is code for cheap watered down fake beer.



That is one of the reasons I started home brewing.


----------



## Ashful

An old favorite today:  Gulden Draak.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Ashful said:


> An old favorite today:  Gulden Draak.



Good one. Have yo u tried Duvel?


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

One of my all time favorites is Geuze Lambiek. Sour, but delicious.


----------



## Ashful

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Good one. Have yo u tried Duvel?



Does a bear chit in the woods? 

(Yes)


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Im going to take note of all these suggestions so when i go to the beer store ,i know what to sample. They specialize in single bottle sales and they must have 1000 different brands and flavors.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Belgium (9 million people) has over 2,000 different beers. Majority still brewed by monks. You can take a bicycle tour from monastery to monastery, starts at 9 am. Taste beer all day. Stops at 5 pm. Then you have the choice: cycle back or take the tour bus. Most people take the bus.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Not a real Pilsner fan, but I like Dommelsch (Netherlands) and Tiger (Singapore).


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Maine has one of the finest breweries on earth:  Allagash.  Try their Curieux, or if you're a coffee lover, James Bean.  Both speedy, but oh so worth it.


Rusty Rail out of Mifflinburg Pa.  has 2  coffee brews both outstanding.  Its a  worthwhile stop if your in  the area. They took a huge train station and made a gorgeous Brewery, Restaurant and Sports Bar .Place is huge . You wont get a seat without a reservation for dinner but you can always order from their sports bar all of whats on the beer menu and a lot of what on the food menu. Food is fantastic too. Prices are very reasonable on both.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Seasoned Oak said:


> Rusty Rail out of Mifflinburg Pa.  has 2  coffee brews both outstanding.  Its a  worthwhile stop if your in  the area. They took a huge train station and made a gorgeous Brewery, Restaurant and Sports Bar .Place is huge . You wont get a seat without a reservation for dinner but you can always order from their sports bar all of whats on the beer menu and a lot of what on the food menu. Food is fantastic too. Prices are very reasonable on both.



I travel to Bellefonte once a month and pass that town. I might stop by one day.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Jan Pijpelink said:


> I travel to Bellefonte once a month and pass that town. I might stop by one day.


Google it , gorgeous place ,they have a website lots of pictures. Must have cost a few million tp put it together.


----------



## Seasoned Oak




----------



## Seasoned Oak

I stopped for lunch and got this sampler  tray.  6 of your choice RR beers on tap.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

May want to have a designated driver after that.


----------



## fbelec

if i had a choice i would be norm in that place. looks great. nothing like a good brew and a game of 9 ball


----------



## Chimney Smoke

So after reading through this I've decided to try some different beers.  I definitely don't like IPA's but have had some dark beer that is growing on me.  Has anyone tried the Russian Imperial Stout by Otter Creek Brewing from Vermont?


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Chimney Smoke said:


> So after reading through this I've decided to try some different beers.  I definitely don't like IPA's but have had some dark beer that is growing on me.  Has anyone tried the Russian Imperial Stout by Otter Creek Brewing from Vermont?



Never heard of it.


----------



## Ashful

Chimney Smoke said:


> So after reading through this I've decided to try some different beers.  I definitely don't like IPA's but have had some dark beer that is growing on me.  Has anyone tried the Russian Imperial Stout by Otter Creek Brewing from Vermont?



I’ve had a few Russian Imperial Stouts, but not that particular one.  Some are quite good (syrupy, sweet, strong), but some (eg. Old Rasputin) are too bitter and nosey (hoppy).  If you want to check out imperial stouts, most of my favorites are made by Fegley’s (eg. Insidious, Delirious, etc.).  Of course, I always favor malty over hoppy, others differ.


----------



## Chimney Smoke

I did pick up a bottle of the Allagash Curieux.  My local grocery store had them at $13.99/bottle.  I haven't tried it yet, what type of beer/flavor should I expect from it?


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Chimney Smoke said:


> I did pick up a bottle of the Allagash Curieux.  My local grocery store had them at $13.99/bottle.  I haven't tried it yet, what type of beer/flavor should I expect from it?



It is a Belgian style Tripel. Very high in bittering hops. Very malty. Should be excellent. Once started, you want more.


----------



## Ashful

Chimney Smoke said:


> I did pick up a bottle of the Allagash Curieux.  My local grocery store had them at $13.99/bottle.  I haven't tried it yet, what type of beer/flavor should I expect from it?


Holy carp, that's cheap!  I get excited any time I find it under $20, around here.  I assume we're talking their usual 25 oz corked bottles?  I've never seen it in any other size.

It's a barrel-aged version of their standard Tripel.  So, higher ABV, more complex, but at it's heart... a Tripel.  I think they buy used barrels off Jim Beam (who seems to own just about every damn bourbon and rye distillery in the country, these days), for the process.

The barrel-aging process seems to bring more to a Quad (and other darker Belgians) than it does to a Tripel, but I'm such a fan of Tripels in general, that this one scores very high in my book.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Ashful said:


> Holy carp, that's cheap!  I get excited any time I find it under $20, around here.  I assume we're talking their usual 25 oz corked bottles?  I've never seen it in any other size.
> 
> It's a barrel-aged version of their standard Tripel.  So, higher ABV, more complex, but at it's heart... a Tripel.  I think they buy used barrels off Jim Beam (who seems to own just about every damn bourbon and rye distillery in the country, these days), for the process.
> 
> The barrel-aging process seems to bring more to a Quad (and other darker Belgians) than it does to a Tripel, but I'm such a fan of Tripels in general, that this one scores very high in my book.



My favorite Tripel is Westmalle.


----------



## Ashful

Jan Pijpelink said:


> My favorite Tripel is Westmalle.


We have similar taste, then.  Westmalle makes a solid Tripel.

Of course, there's very few Tripels I dislike.  Rochefort, Westmalle, Chimay, St. Bernardus (both versions), Allagash... even the lowly Merry Monks.  They're all good, and which I'd call my favorite changes too often to bother naming just one.

Dubbels are a little tougher.  I don't like the Allagash Dubbel, at all.  Grimbergen is damn good, and I guess you'd call Prior 8 and Pater 6 (both St. Bern) Dubbels... they're both excellent.  I haven't had the Rocherfort, I refuse to pay that much for a Dubbel.

Kwak is out there all on it's own, but I guess some might want to throw it into the Dubbel category.  Damn good, whatever you call it.

The Quads are fun.  La Trappe is good, and I'd guess the only one doing them for any amount of time.  Ommegang's Three Philosphers is another good one, obviously newer.  Again, St. Bernardus is near the top of that style with Abt.12.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Ashful said:


> We have similar taste, then.  Westmalle makes a solid Tripel.
> 
> Of course, there's very few Tripels I dislike.  Rochefort, Westmalle, Chimay, St. Bernardus (both versions), Allagash... even the lowly Merry Monks.  They're all good, and which I'd call my favorite changes too often to bother naming just one.
> 
> Dubbels are a little tougher.  I don't like the Allagash Dubbel, at all.  Grimbergen is damn good, and I guess you'd call Prior 8 and Pater 6 (both St. Bern) Dubbels... they're both excellent.  I haven't had the Rocherfort, I refuse to pay that much for a Dubbel.
> 
> Kwak is out there all on it's own, but I guess some might want to throw it into the Dubbel category.  Damn good, whatever you call it.
> 
> The Quads are fun.  La Trappe is good, and I'd guess the only one doing them for any amount of time.  Ommegang's Three Philosphers is another good one, obviously newer.  Again, St. Bernardus is near the top of that style with Abt.12.



Don't talk to me about Grimbergen or La Trappe. I'm getting nuts. Where I am from originally, Netherlands, we had it in any supermarket for half the price here. And every self respecting bar had it too.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

You and I should NEVER meet! It will be a big mess.


----------



## Ashful

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Don't talk to me about Grimbergen or La Trappe. I'm getting nuts. Where I am from originally, Netherlands, we had it in any supermarket for half the price here. And every self respecting bar had it too.



I spent some time in Amsterdam last fall.  Most of the beer I saw there was Pils style, poured with full head and then knifed flush to the rim.  I remember seeing a lot of Stella Artois, which ain’t bad, but it’s no La Trappe Quadruple! 

Does this vary regionally?


----------



## Chimney Smoke

Ashful said:


> Holy carp, that's cheap!  I get excited any time I find it under $20, around here.  I assume we're talking their usual 25 oz corked bottles?  I've never seen it in any other size.
> 
> It's a barrel-aged version of their standard Tripel.  So, higher ABV, more complex, but at it's heart... a Tripel.  I think they buy used barrels off Jim Beam (who seems to own just about every damn bourbon and rye distillery in the country, these days), for the process.
> 
> The barrel-aging process seems to bring more to a Quad (and other darker Belgians) than it does to a Tripel, but I'm such a fan of Tripels in general, that this one scores very high in my book.



Yes, this one was a corked 750mL bottle.  We just tried it, I had a glass and my wife had a glass.  Was very good, with almost a fruity finish.  Something strange with Allagash for me though.  I've had three different types and I have a mild almost allergic reaction to them like my throat is closing up a little.  I don't know if they all have wheat in them or what.  I had an Allagash Black the other day and that one really didn't agree with me.  As far as cost - being 15 miles from the brewery probably helps.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Ashful said:


> I spent some time in Amsterdam last fall.  Most of the beer I saw there was Pils style, poured with full head and then knifed flush to the rim.  I remember seeing a lot of Stella Artois, which ain’t bad, but it’s no La Trappe Quadruple!
> 
> Does this vary regionally?



Yes. In Europe beer is served with 2 fingers of foam (with the exception of the UK, all flat) and knifed. Stella is a very popular beer since 2 decades or so. Until the 90's it was a head ache beer. They changed the recipe and it is a lot better now. Regional: Amsterdam: Heineken which is the worst of all beers and Amstel which is Heineken with a different label. Eastern Netherlands: Dommelsch, very nice for a pils. South: Hertog Jan, also pretty good. But being so close to the border with Belgium, Belgian beers are so much more popular. I am from Zeeland, south-west, close to the Belgian border. In fact my paternal family is from Belgium. Antwerp. Rubens, the famous painter is my cousin. Family tree: www.pijpelink.nl (also in English)


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

When I am in NL to visit my mother, I drink Jupiler, a Belgian Pilsner with the right amount of hops.


----------



## Ashful

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Yes. In Europe beer is served with 2 fingers of foam (with the exception of the UK, all flat) and knifed. Stella is a very popular beer since 2 decades or so. Until the 90's it was a head ache beer. They changed the recipe and it is a lot better now. Regional: Amsterdam: Heineken which is the worst of all beers and Amstel which is Heineken with a different label. Eastern Netherlands: Dommelsch, very nice for a pils. South: Hertog Jan, also pretty good. But being so close to the border with Belgium, Belgian beers are so much more popular. I am from Zeeland, south-west, close to the Belgian border. In fact my paternal family is from Belgium. Antwerp. Rubens, the famous painter is my cousin. Family tree: www.pijpelink.nl (also in English)


I spend a few weeks in Europe every year, since the mid-1990's.  Mostly Germany, but also Ireland, England, France, Belgium, Netherlands, etc.  I'm used to getting a finger of head in Germany, with the obligatory fill to the legal line etched into the glass, but the knifing isn't something I'm used to seeing there.

Yes, plenty of Heineken in Amsterdam.  Not great, but somehow not as bad there, as it is here.  Maybe it's just the environment.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Ashful said:


> I spend a few weeks in Europe every year, since the mid-1990's.  Mostly Germany, but also Ireland, England, France, Belgium, Netherlands, etc.  I'm used to getting a finger of head in Germany, with the obligatory fill to the legal line etched into the glass, but the knifing isn't something I'm used to seeing there.
> 
> Yes, plenty of Heineken in Amsterdam.  Not great, but somehow not as bad there, as it is here.  Maybe it's just the environment.



It is the same stuff here as there, rubbish. Are those vacation trips to Europe?


----------



## Chimney Smoke

I had a Samuel Smith Chocolate Stout yesterday - wow that stuff is good.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Driftwood's Fat Tug is always my go to, especially on tap. Red Racer Pale ale when I'm splitting wood, moving wood, stacking wood, looking at wood...and when I've settled in for the evening and have nothing else planned except sit and stare at the fire, anything from Dageraad goes well in front of the fire. @Ashful , if you're ever in Vancouver, BC, Dageraad Brewing is well worth a visit.


----------



## Ashful

Pauwel Kwak from Brouwerij Bosteels, yesterday.  Not as frequently seen around here, as it was a few years ago, likely due to distribution agreements.  It’s one of my favorites.


----------



## begreen

Chimney Smoke said:


> I had a Samuel Smith Chocolate Stout yesterday - wow that stuff is good.


I tried one today on your suggestion. It is a nicely done desert beer. They did achieve a nice chocolate nose and finish. Have you compared this to Chokolat from Southern Tier? I have been toying with the idea of trying to make this for next Christmas. If so I will make it a bit less sweet than the Sam Smith.


----------



## Chimney Smoke

No, I haven't tried that.  I'm pretty new to exploring dark beer.  Most of my beer drinking in the past was the cheap light stuff to get a buzz going.  I haven't been much of a drinker at all the past 6 or 7 years.  For some reason, I just felt like trying new stuff a few months ago.  I do know that I'm not an IPA person and I love some wheat beers but they do horrible things to my stomach.


----------



## Ashful

Chimney Smoke said:


> No, I haven't tried that.  I'm pretty new to exploring dark beer.  Most of my beer drinking in the past was the cheap light stuff to get a buzz going.  I haven't been much of a drinker at all the past 6 or 7 years.  For some reason, I just felt like trying new stuff a few months ago.  I do know that I'm not an IPA person and I love some wheat beers but they do horrible things to my stomach.


In Maine, you can't go wrong with Allagash.  Well you can, just avoid their Session Brett.

Been sampling Founders Backwoods Bastard 2017 imperial stout this week.  Tasty.  BA review, "Expect lovely, warm smells of single malt scotch, oaky bourbon barrels, smoke, sweet caramel and roasted malts."


----------



## RobbieB

Just bought a new one, Taco Truck Amber, from Dust Bowl Brewing Co., just down the road from me.  Good stuff!  Fresh beer rocks -


----------



## Chimney Smoke

I just found about about this place:

http://www.ebenezerspub.net/

One of their beers is ranked #1 in the world and it's one of the top destinations in the US and the world.  Never heard of it before and I live an hour away.  I guess I'll be checking them out in the near future.


----------



## Ashful

Chimney Smoke said:


> I just found about about this place:
> 
> http://www.ebenezerspub.net/
> 
> One of their beers is ranked #1 in the world and it's one of the top destinations in the US and the world.  Never heard of it before and I live an hour away.  I guess I'll be checking them out in the near future.


Don’t believe everything you read on the Internet.  I assume you’re talking about their claim of, "Black Albert: World's #1 beer".  Sure, someone somewhere may have said Black Albert is the "World's #1 beer", but it wasn't anyone without some very questionable bias.

With all of the styles, picking the "World's #1 beer" would be like picking the "world's best song" or "world's best painting".  But if you must, check beeradvocate scores, and you'll find that Black Albert has a fairly midland 4.26 rating by roughly 1800 reviewers.  Unrated by "the bros".

I don't see much on their tap list that would make it worth an hour's drive, but they have some good stuff in bottles.  Westmalle, Rochforte, St. Bernardus, Grimbergen... that's where it's at.  They should replace what they have on tap with some of those, IMO.


----------



## fbelec

wow that royal stout will plant ya if ya not already sitting 13.5% abv


----------



## Ashful

fbelec said:


> wow that royal stout will plant ya if ya not already sitting 13.5% abv



Most of the beer I buy is 10% - 18%.  It’s the “new normal”.  Had a 14% Imperial Stout yesterday.  Just one, tho.

Trouble is, for you football fans, is making just one or two of these last an entire game.  Three or more ABV 14%s will put most folks to sleep on the couch, especially if there’s a wood stove nearby.


----------



## fbelec

had a couple or 4 of these with 5 friends tonight just a nice simple everyday beer that goes with just about everything on tap very easy drinker


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Had an incredible offering by FOUNDERS    "Canadian Breakfast Stout"  at my local sports bar(right across the street).  11% + ABV  Rich ,black ,creamy, slightly chocolatey . Not cheap @ $14 a mug . $41 for a growler which brings it down to about $8 a mug. Ill have to see if they bottle this stuff for sale at my local distributor.


----------



## begreen

That's a stout stout. A couple of pints of that breakfast brew and I'd be out to lunch.


----------



## Ashful

Had a new one today, “Redneck Wedding” bourbon barrel-aged Quad by Lickinghole Creek.  It was tasty, but didn’t live up to my expectations for a barrel-aged Quad.  That bar has been set too high, by a few others.  Great name, for both the brew and the maker, though.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Had a new one today, “Redneck Wedding” bourbon barrel-aged Quad by Lickinghole Creek.  It was tasty, but didn’t live up to my expectations for a barrel-aged Quad.  That bar has been set too high, by a few others.  Great name, for both the brew and the maker, though.


Wow theres a name to stand out in a sea of craft beers offerings Had a good Quad at my local Craft brewers pub on Saturday ,seems like a whisky light, about 11% .Had to go for a second on that one.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Up for taste testing tonight  with a calamares appetizer is a variety pak from Ommegang , 3 Philosophers ,Rosetta ,Gnomegang,and Hennepin Saison cooling down now.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> That's a stout stout. A couple of pints of that breakfast brew and I'd be out to lunch.


I had 2 Quads and  this Stout along with a coconut porter and a chocolate mint IPA .I was in a good mood for sure ,I think I promised the wife a big vacation and who knows what else Saturday night. Yikes!!


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Up for taste testing tonight  with a calamares appetizer is a variety pak from Ommegang , 3 Philosophers ,Rosetta ,Gnomegang,and Hennepin Saison cooling down now.



Three Philosophers is good, but local bars claim they’ve gone nuts on the keg pricing, recently.  It used to be fairly popular in my few local haunts, but it’s fallen off, and pricing may be the reason.

Gnomegang was decent.  It’s been a year or two since we’ve had it on tap locally, but I remember liking it well enough.

The Lickinghole Quad was 13.6%.  I kept myself to just one.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> I had... a chocolate mint IPA



IPA... because they need to make beer for people with bad taste, too.  ;-)


----------



## AlbergSteve

Awww, Ashful, really? The Brits didn't want their beer to taste like crap when they got to India, and for that, I thank them! 
Spent the afternoon splitting and stacking...



...came in the house to catch up on hearth.com news, cracked this one open...


... and saw your post....


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> IPA... because they need to make beer for people with bad taste, too.  ;-)


Well it was at the bottom of the pack ,all the other brews were much better. Although there is ONE exception to the lackluster IPAs,  Weyerbacher Double Simcoe.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Three Philosophers is good, but local bars claim they’ve gone nuts on the keg pricing, recently.  It used to be fairly popular in my few local haunts, but it’s fallen off, and pricing may be the reason.
> Gnomegang was decent.  It’s been a year or two since we’ve had it on tap locally, but I remember liking it well enough.
> .


So the rosetta has been a disappointment. Kind of weak and thin. Not something I will look for in the future.
Ill try the other 3 one at a time this week.


----------



## begreen

Ashful said:


> IPA... because they need to make beer for people with bad taste, too.  ;-)


Fighting words out west. Folks out here like it hopppy. Not my thing really, but I have friends that push the ibu and hop level to crazy limits. (They also like industrial strength coffee.)


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Last weekend I started 2 batches of new brew with lots of hops. Love the citrus type hops. I roast my own coffee beans and only drink double espresso's. No cream, no sugar.


----------



## AlbergSteve

begreen said:


> Fighting words out west. Folks out here like it hopppy. Not my thing really, but I have friends that push the ibu and hop level to crazy limits. (They also like industrial strength coffee.)


Damn right! Our last property was 1/2 acre and I had room for about 20 hop plants, cascades, galena, Mt. Hood and Nugget. We now have 2 acres and can't wait to put in a bit of a hop yard - nothing under 10% alpha acid! Well, maybe cascades.
And I've started roasting my own beans because I want the freshest high-test out of my Rancilio...


----------



## AlbergSteve

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Last weekend I started 2 batches of new brew with lots of hops. Love the citrus type hops. I roast my own coffee beans and only drink double espresso's. No cream, no sugar.


Jan, what are you using to roast? I've been using a popcorn popper with excellent results.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

AlbergSteve said:


> Jan, what are you using to roast? I've been using a popcorn popper with excellent results.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

AlbergSteve said:


> Jan, what are you using to roast? I've been using a popcorn popper with excellent results.



I did it on the grill first, then a popcorn popper and upgraded to the above.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Chocolate. Mint. India. Pale. Ale . Five words that should_ never_  be seen or spoken in the same sentence...


----------



## Ashful

begreen said:


> Fighting words out west. Folks out here like it hopppy. Not my thing really, but I have friends that push the ibu and hop level to crazy limits. (They also like industrial strength coffee.)


Yeah... fighting words here too.  ;-)  I blame the amateurs.  IPA's are an easy homebrew, or for new breweries starting out.  So, they flooded the market 20 years ago, and became automatically associated with the microbrew fad.

I'm just glad we live in a time when folks have choices of a lot of high quality product, whether tasteful or not!  I used to have to drive long distances and visit places that would import Euro brews illegally, to get  the stuff I can buy in half the local bars today.


----------



## Ashful

Jan Pijpelink said:


> View attachment 223620


You reminded me of one of my favorite special brews from Allagash:  James Bean.  Basically, their Tripel aged in bourbon barrels, similar to Curiuex, and then infused with cold-brewed coffee.  Not a daily drinker, don't buy it by the case or you'll be sick of it after the first three or four, but it's damn good on occasion.

https://www.allagash.com/beer/james-bean/?ao_confirm

I've only ever had it on tap, but their site says they bottle it in 750 mL bottles.


----------



## begreen

Actually there is a lot of science and technique behind some of them. I've had some double IPAs that have completely surprised me. But yes, there's a lot of just ordinary IPAs out there too.


----------



## AlbergSteve

OK, I admit that I'm a hophead. This is my longtime mistress...



And fresh on tap it's like a glass of grapefruit juice!


----------



## Chimney Smoke

Here's one to put on your Do Not Try list:

Founders Lizard of Koz

It's sickly sweet and tastes like blueberry cough syrup.  I drank about 6 oz. and dumped the rest down the drain.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Chimney Smoke said:


> I had a Samuel Smith Chocolate Stout yesterday - wow that stuff is good.


I did not like Sam Smith version .Try Sam Adams Chocolate Stout ,they seem to have it just right. After trying several the Sam adams  is the only one ill buy again.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Three Philosophers is good, but local bars claim they’ve gone nuts on the keg pricing, recently.  It used to be fairly popular in my few local haunts, but it’s fallen off, and pricing may be the reason.
> .


Tried the 3 Philosophers last night. Definitely better then the rosetta but still not something id buy again. So far after trying 2 of the 4 offerings from Ommegang, it puts me in mind of alcohol laced kool aid. Its rather cheap now at roughly $2 a bottle by the case. That Founders CBS from last week has me spoiled, definitely want to try more from them. Even the $14 a glass hasn't put me off ,I want more! Ill give it a second opinion this weekend.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Tried the 3 Philosophers last night. Definitely better then the rosetta but still not something id buy again. So far after trying 2 of the 4 offerings from Ommegang, it puts me in mind of alcohol laced kool aid. Its rather cheap now at roughly $2 a bottle by the case. That Founders CBS from last week has me spoiled, definitely want to try more from them. Even the $14 a glass hasn't put me off ,I want more! Ill give it a second opinion this weekend.



Interesting.  I’m not a big fan of a lot of the Ommegang brews, but Three Philosphers is usually pretty good.  Quads aren’t for everyone, especially the hop-head crowd.  Sweet caramel, malty, and very boozy, just a step shy of the Barleywines in that regard.  But as far as Quads go, Philosophers is a good one.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Interesting.  I’m not a big fan of a lot of the Ommegang brews, but Three Philosphers is usually pretty good.  Quads aren’t for everyone, especially the hop-head crowd.  Sweet caramel, malty, and very boozy, just a step shy of the Barleywines in that regard.  But as far as Quads go, Philosophers is a good one.


I like most Quads,if done right. My local craft brewer does a great quad 12%ABV, kind of burbonish tasting had 2  on saturday before the Founders. I have 2 of the 3 philosophers left so ill go for a second opinion on that ,sometimes it has to grow on you after a few rounds,like Dogfish.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Had the  Hennepin Saisan (Ommegang) last night .Interesting. Not bad except for the ,seemed like cinnamon or ginger aftertaste. Not a fan of cinnamon or ginger taste in beer ,at least the way Ommegang does it. One more to go ,the Gnomegang tonight. I think their Rosetta and 3 Philosophers could be so much better by making their flavors a bit stronger and more prominent. The case has 3 of each flavor so after 3 of anything I should be able to determine if any of these is worth another go.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> Actually there is a lot of science and technique behind some of them. I've had some double IPAs that have completely surprised me. But yes, there's a lot of just ordinary IPAs out there too.


While I am not a fan of most IPAs there are a few that  are very well done. If I were brewing my own beer, would be mostly Stouts ,Bocks, Quads and triples. Update: Had the last Ommegang offering Gnomegang tonight. Best of the bunch id say,very smooth, well done blonde ale. Ill try all 4 twice more to finish this case unless a friend stops by to help me out.


----------



## begreen

Seasoned Oak said:


> While I am not a fan of most IPAs there are a few that  are very well done. If I were brewing my own beer, would be mostly Stouts ,Bocks, Quads and triples. Update: Had the last Ommegang offering Gnomegang tonight. Best of the bunch id say,very smooth, well done blonde ale. Ill try all 4 twice more to finish this case unless a friend stops by to help me out.


I brew experimentally and still have a lot to learn. I've made some good stouts, porters and nut brown ales. Add to that a superb Irish red and a recent ESB. The rest are just trying out the waters. Have made a nice summer wheat ale in the Munich style and recently a Belgian double that was ok, but nothing to write home about. Last summer made a yummy raspberry cream ale using our garden raspberries and it went very quickly!


----------



## Ashful

begreen said:


> I brew experimentally and still have a lot to learn. I've made some good stouts, porters and nut brown ales. Add to that a superb Irish red and a recent ESB. The rest are just trying out the waters. Have made a nice summer wheat ale in the Munich style and recently a Belgian double that was ok, but nothing to write home about. Last summer made a yummy raspberry cream ale using our garden raspberries and it went very quickly!



I have a few friends who brew, and also have very educated palettes.  They mostly brew IPA’s, ESB’s, and other happier varieties.  One of them who is quite practiced at the hoppy stuff, has tried dubbels and trippels a few times, and they never seem to turn out right.  By “not right”, I mean most who spend less time drinking world-class beers thought they were fine, but he knew better.

They must be fairly tricky to nail down.  Lots of variables, and opportunities for things to go awry.


----------



## begreen

Ashful said:


> They must be fairly tricky to nail down. Lots of variables, and opportunities for things to go awry.


There is a lot to the craft of brewing. A good brewer is part scientist and part artist. I am not that obsessed so natural variation plays a role in my bumbling explorations into wine, beer and cider making. Fortunately I haven't had any abysmal failures yet and there are always willing subjects for testing my explorations. Next on tap will be another Irish Red to see if I can repro that favorite.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Another Saturday Night madness tour last night. Tried a weyerbacher BERRY MONK  for the first time. Not bad,fruity, not peppery like the merry monks.  Had another of those $14 mugs of Founders Canadian Breakfast Stouts at the local sports bar just to get a second opinion. Worth every penny,have to find a case of it. My local craft brewhause finally had my cherry triple back in stock but it was really sour,not as good as usual.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> I brew experimentally and still have a lot to learn. I've made some good stouts, porters and nut brown ales. Add to that a superb Irish red and a recent ESB. The rest are just trying out the waters. Have made a nice summer wheat ale in the Munich style and recently a Belgian double that was ok, but nothing to write home about. Last summer made a yummy raspberry cream ale using our garden raspberries and it went very quickly!


Sounds like we have the similar tastes BG, all this sounds like a menu id order from.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Scored 2 interesting  finds tonight. We have a new Bottle Works Brew Pub open up here and they happen to have  4 paks of Founders Backwoods bastard and Double Chocolate Oatmeal Breakfast Stout. Ill try these after they have chilled and post the result. I had a troegs chocolate stout on draft there, was OK but not great. No luck on the Allgash ,the server never heard of it.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> I brew experimentally and still have a lot to learn. I've made some good stouts, porters and nut brown ales. !


Some friends have invited me to go in on a 40 gallon batch of Oatmeal Vanilla Stout this weekend. They did one before and it came out great so they are giving it another go.  Will be interesting!


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> No luck on the Allgash ,the server never heard of it.


If a bartender has never even heard of Allagash, you are definitely in the wrong bar.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> If a bartender has never even heard of Allagash, you are definitely in the wrong bar.


I'm sure the owner has ,the girl said she would ask. The owners have 3 of these brew pubs now so they are probably pretty dedicated drinkers. Great price on those Founders 4 paks $12 So about $3 Per 12oz bottle.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

The Founders Double Chocolate Breakfast Stout is top shelf as well as the Backwoods Bastard. So far All 3 iv had from founders are excellent. I passed on their IPA but may try it in the future. Very few IPAs on my drinking list.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> The Founders Double Chocolate Breakfast Stout is top shelf as well as the Backwoods Bastard. So far All 3 iv had from founders are excellent. I passed on their IPA but may try it in the future. Very few IPAs on my drinking list.



Not a fan of any chocolate breakfast stouts, so haven’t even tried the Founders variant, but that Backwoods Bastard is damn good stuff.  Founders gets high marks in general, from folks who know their stuff, their brews just aren’t my favorite styles.


----------



## Ashful

Thought of you today, Seasoned Oak.  One of my usual lunch spots had on three of your favorites:

Founders Choc Breakfast Stout
Founders KBS
Founders CBS

Sort of unfortunately, they also had Boulevard Brewing Rye on Rye on Rye, and several other barrel-aged Belgians, so I went that direction.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Seasoned Oak said:


> The Founders Double Chocolate Breakfast Stout is top shelf as well as the Backwoods Bastard. So far All 3 iv had from founders are excellent. I passed on their IPA but may try it in the future. Very few IPAs on my drinking list.



Their IPA is just right.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> that Backwoods Bastard is damn good stuff.  .


It sure is, but it still gets second place to the CBS. Havnt tried the KBS yet. Founders is quickly becoming my go to brand.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Their IPA is just right.


I plan to try that soon. Ill be comparing it to the King of IPAs, Double Simcoe from Weyerbacher.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Sort of unfortunately, they also had Boulevard Brewing Rye on Rye on Rye, and several other barrel-aged Belgians, so I went that direction.


How was it ?


----------



## begreen

Tried my first Apple Beer today from Uinta. Surprisingly nice. It would make a great late summer, early fall beer. I just found an interesting recipe and think I will try to make a batch this summer. This is not a high ABV or IBU brew, it is more light and refreshing. The Uinta had a hint of cinnamon in it. Quite refreshing. I don't know anything about Uinta, other than a nice black ale I tried at SLC airport, but I like the diverse and experimental nature of this brewery.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> How was it ?



It’s one of my favorite beers. Not the first time I’ve had it.  Never looked it up on their website, but I suspect they’ll be doing a batch of this each year.  It’s damn good.  

The barrel aged thing has really caught on, in the last year or two.  That means we’ll be seeing more of them, which also means we’ll be seeing poor executions by many, while a few get much better at the art of it.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

So far i havnt tried anything paired with apple i like. Cherries yes,citrus yes. Chocolate is hard to get right also,most seem to get it wrong IMO.


----------



## Ashful

Oak, I grabbed a few bottles of Founders, on my errands this morning.  Enjoying a KBS now.

Figured it was time to post another inventory, of what I have in the Fridge, today.  Yes, I enjoy the Belgian styles.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

What ? No Allagash Curieux


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> What ? No Allagash Curieux


Just had one Wednesday.  The place I hit today wanted $18 per bottle, and I can pick it up much cheaper at one of my usual lunch stops, so I didn’t get that one today.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Picked up a sixer of Founders Porter Dark Rich and Sexy. Since i haven't  had anything from this brewer that was anything but very good,
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 i want to try everything they make.


----------



## Ashful

It comes down to having similar taste to their brewmaster.  I’m the same way with St Bernardous and a few others, mostly in Belgium.  

Allagash is interesting, in that they (reportedly) have several folks doing their own brews.  They have some of the best, and simultaneously some of the worst, beers I have ever tasted.  Curieux to Session Brett, that’s some range.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Stopped at a local beverage outlet today. Conversation went like this:
Me: Do you happen to have anything from Founders Brewing Company?
Owner: Uh............ only thing i ever got from them was some IPA.
Me: Well can you order any of their other brews.
Owner Like what?
Me:Like Canadian Breakfast Stout.
Owner:Well ya know those mini micro breweries, that might be $100.
Me: Well i might order one for $100 . Can you check?
Owner: Well try callin me later next week ill see if i can find somthin out.
Me: Yea Ok  ill put that on my calender.

Lookin around 80% of his stock was "lite" something or other so i didnt have high hopes going in.
Was in the same place about a year ago asking to order something from Dogfish Head and i got the impression the owner didnt want to be bothered with anything that didnt come form the Big national brand companies.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Just had one Wednesday.  The place I hit today wanted $18 per bottle, and I can pick it up much cheaper at one of my usual lunch stops, so I didn’t get that one today.


Troegs make a Belgian Double. Would that be close to what your drinking .I dont think iv ever had a Belgian Triple ,but will definitely look for one to try


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Troegs make a Belgian Double. Would that be close to what your drinking .I dont think iv ever had a Belgian Triple ,but will definitely look for one to try


Doubles, or not traditionally “dubbels”, are made with red wine yeast.  They’re dark, mellow, and wonderful.  But they’re very different from tripels, which are made with champagne makers yeast.  Tripels are bright, crisp, strong (ABV ~10%), and have a champagne nose.

So, not similar.  You really need both!


----------



## RobbieB

Weather is warm here, 82, and I've shifted to "summer beer"

A pleasant surprise, Corona Familiar is now in 12's at the grocery.  I like this stuff, it's nice and dry, but I've only seen it in quarts before.  Longnecks are much more "user friendly"

On my second 12 pack, good straight and good for Micheladas too -


----------



## Chimney Smoke

I went to a new to me store today that is supposed to be pretty well stocked and got a few new ones to try.  I got four packs of Founders Breakfast Stout, Founders Imperial Stout, Samuel Smith Oatmeal Stout and Mast Landing Peanut Butter Stout.  Mast Landing is a small local brewery and their PB Stout was great. Not too sweet with a little coffee and chocolate taste and peanut aftertaste.  Haven't tried the others yet.


----------



## Ashful

Founders KBS was... meh.  Nice booziness, but a chalky finish.  The Backwoods Bastard, on the other hand, was as good as I remember.  Glad I got four of those.

The real gem was the Freewill Brown Beard.  I’ve been sampling this brewery since they opened, and they just keep getting better and better.  Unfortunately, their pricing is too high for a local brew, I can’t imagine what they fetch out of town.


----------



## begreen

Ashful said:


> Doubles, or not traditionally “dubbels”, are made with red wine yeast.  They’re dark, mellow, and wonderful.  But they’re very different from tripels, which are made with champagne makers yeast.  Tripels are bright, crisp, strong (ABV ~10%), and have a champagne nose.
> 
> So, not similar.  You really need both!


I'm sure some may have tried that, but I haven't come across using wine yeast a general practice. There are very specific Belgian ale yeasts. The dubbel's that I have seen are typically made with a Belgian Abbey ale yeast or a high gravity yeast like Trappist. "The Trappists helped one another rebuild the abbeys and breweries in the 19th century. They also shared yeast and knowledge. The Westmalle strain is used by Achel and Westvleteren, and no doubt many other brewers across Belgium. Chimay has its own house strain." 
http://allaboutbeer.com/article/belgian-dubbel/

I have read that sometimes champagne yeast can be used for finishing.

https://www.beeradvocate.com/community/threads/anyone-ever-brew-a-beer-with-wine-yeast.55270/


----------



## Ashful

This is all true, but I’ve been told by at least one brewer of Belgian ales that the ancestors of these yeasts were as I stated.


----------



## begreen

As noted in the beer advocate thread, wine yeasts will not fully digest all sugars to alcohol. The monks in Belgium did a lot of finessing with their yeasts resulting in different attributes of spiciness, fruitiness, etc.. If I was in a monastery I would have been brewing.

 "We're drinking the best beers now because ancient brewers were smart enough to start breeding yeast before they knew what they were doing. It was really an art."
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2016/09/160908130552.htm


----------



## Ashful

Just read that.  Interesting.  Maybe I was just given bad info, but it’s been repeated more than once.  The way it was explained to me (not a brewer) was that the 7-8% of most Dubbels is the natural termination point of red wine yeast strains.


----------



## begreen

Not sure if this shows up on the east coast, but it is a worthy brew. The founder of this brewery is in part responsible for resurrecting and saving the Samuel Smith brand.
https://www.pikebrewing.com/pike-organic-double-oatmeal-stout

Their Monk's Uncle is dangerously drinkable.
https://www.pikebrewing.com/pike-monks-uncle


----------



## Ashful

I’ve seen the Pike label out here, only a few times, but never the Monk’s brew.  I’ll have to keep an eye out for it.

We have a local brew that fits your description though, Victory Golden Monkey.  It’s cheap enough (locally) that many folks who aren’t into high ABV Belgian ales will just grab it on a whim, without noticing it’s alcohol content.  Deceptively drinkable, many locals have a “Golden Monkey story”.  

My theory is there’s more than just alcohol in that bottle.  ;-)


----------



## Ashful

Glad to see Midas Touch back on tap this week.  Most bars around here stopped carrying the Ancient Ale series, due to the brewers choice of keg styles (not available in the sixtels that most bars use for their craft ales), so it’s been some time since I’ve had this one.  Here’s hoping they do the Theobroma again, too!

If you haven’t tried the Dogfish Head Ancient Ale series, you’re missing some interesting stuff.


----------



## fbelec

would that dogfish head ancient ale be a ipa or something that i say (more normal)


----------



## Ashful

Definitely not IPA.  That crap is what you do to beer when it needs to survive a long sea voyage without refrigeration, not anything anyone with good taste should drink on purpose.  [emoji12]

This stuff has light hops, a little citrusy, just the right balance of sweet, bite, and booze.  If comparing to something most have had, somewhere between a traditional Saison and Tripel.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Up this week for taste test. Sweet Baby Jesus (Duclaw),and Founders KBS.  So far the SBJ has been disappointing. Not near as interesting as anything from founders. Of course ill go for a second opinion as there are 5 left. Ill try the KBS tonight.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> If you haven’t tried the Dogfish Head Ancient Ale series, you’re missing some interesting stuff.


I have not. Ill put that on my to do list. Since most of dogfish offerings are very interesting. The chocolate lobster being the most interesting.Usually available only at the brewery bar in Milton DE.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> I have not. Ill put that on my to do list. Since most of dogfish offerings are very interesting. The chocolate lobster being the most interesting.Usually available only at the brewery bar in Milton DE.



Keep in mind, our tastes are very different, so I won’t be surprised if you don’t like it.  You like KBS, I think it’s just... okay.  I like Merry Monks, I think you said it was too peppery for you.  Different strokes for different folks.

If I’m going for an imperial stout, I’d go Fegley’s Insidious, or even Delirious if you can find it.  I also like Weyerbacher TINY.

I think we agree on Backwoods Bastard.  That is a damn good beer.

Today’s lunch treat, St. Bernardous Tripel.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> You like KBS, I think it’s just... okay.
> 
> l.


I haven't tried it yet (KBS) Ill try some tonight. If its half as good as the CBS ill be happy.  I did try the SBJ from Duclaw but so far it did not live up the the hype for me. I really like the Founders porter,it is similar to brews a lot more expensive ,black as coffee and very rich .


----------



## Seasoned Oak

I had high hopes for the KBS but i have to say at $5 a bottle i was expecting more. I like the Backwoods Bastard much more at $4 a bottle. And the Founders Porter has the KBS beat at only $2 a bottle. The CBS is a whole n,other animal. Outstanding but $14 a serving . The KBS is good but not better than some of the cheaper offerings from founder. IMO.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Ashful said:


> Definitely not IPA.  That crap is what you do to beer when it needs to survive a long sea voyage without refrigeration, not anything anyone with good taste should drink on purpose.  [emoji12]
> 
> This stuff has light hops, a little citrusy, just the right balance of sweet, bite, and booze.  If comparing to something most have had, somewhere between a traditional Saison and Tripel.


Mmmmm... wish I was on some of those long sea voyages.


----------



## begreen

Ashful said:


> Definitely not IPA.  That crap is what you do to beer when it needs to survive a long sea voyage without refrigeration, not anything anyone with good taste should drink on purpose.





AlbergSteve said:


> Mmmmm... wish I was on some of those long sea voyages.
> View attachment 225785


Some people will never be hoppy.


----------



## AlbergSteve

I'm ALWAYS hoppy!


----------



## AlbergSteve

Don't worry, be hoppy.


----------



## Ashful

begreen said:


> Some people will never be hoppy.



A pun is it’s own reword.


----------



## woodey

Any " Wailing Wench" or " Arrogant Bastard Ale " drinkers out there?  Tuckerman Brewing Co. in NH also brews a nice German style ALT ale,


----------



## Seasoned Oak

woodey said:


> Any " Wailing Wench" or " Arrogant Bastard Ale " drinkers out there?  Tuckerman Brewing Co. in NH also brews a nice German style ALT ale,


I saw that on the shelf Friday(Arrogant Bastard) was wondering if its any good. Some reviews list it as bitter, and im not really much of an IPA fan.


----------



## fbelec

i think the world is going to end i got my wife to try a sam adams cream stout and she liked it (hey mikey she won't drink it she hates everything)


----------



## Ashful

woodey said:


> Any " Wailing Wench" or " Arrogant Bastard Ale " drinkers out there?  Tuckerman Brewing Co. in NH also brews a nice German style ALT ale,



My local pub often has Arrogant Bastard.  The hop heads seem to enjoy it, but I avoid it.


----------



## begreen

I've had Arrogant Bastard, not bad, but locally there are better. I can drink hoppy or be a Belgian boozer. As a brewer I am interested in the variations and varieties of the craft. Hops are relatively recent addition as far as brewing goes. Locally there is a brewery specializing in old recipes, some medieval. The Bretts take some getting used to, they're a bit sour, but they are interesting. 
https://propolisbrewing.com/index.php?id=1564


----------



## Ashful

This morning’s haul, a few perennial favorites, and some new stuff:










I’m trying the dank wood now, which is an imperial of my least favored style (IPA), but I do like it.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Had 2 questions and you already answered the first one which was ,how is the dankwood?  Reminds me of the Weyerbacher Double simcoe.Not an IPA fan but id drink that any day of the week.
Second question is how is the Delirium. I saw this by the case at my local supplier but not sure of the style. Ill look for it as a 4 or 6 pak or a single.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Had 2 questions and you already answered the first one which was ,how is the dankwood?  Reminds me of the Weyerbacher Double simcoe.Not an IPA fan but id drink that any day of the week.
> Second question is how is the Delirium. I saw this by the case at my local supplier but not sure of the style. Ill look for it as a 4 or 6 pak or a single.


Delirium is one of my favorites, going back at least 20 years.  Classified as a "Belgian Pale Ale", if I recall.  If I were to try to describe a Belgian IPA, or at least Tremens, I'd say the flavor is a dry Wit/Weisse, strength close to a Tripel, and a very faint hop that won't be offensive to even those that dislike other pale ales.  I believe it runs around ABV 9.5%, so it's often my "second beer", after a stronger tripel.  Crisp, refreshing, and not too hoppy.  Slight citrus sense.  Its rare to open my fridge, and not find at least a few bottles of Tremens.


----------



## Ashful

Ashful said:


> This morning’s haul, a few perennial favorites, and some new stuff:
> 
> View attachment 226620
> View attachment 226621
> 
> 
> I’m trying the dank wood now, which is an imperial of my least favored style (IPA), but I do like it.



Responding to my own post now( and why the edit, begreen?), but I just cracked the Rise Up RIS.  Pretty damn good, can’t wait to try the barrel aged version!

Now, time to go mow the lawn... buzzed.


----------



## begreen

Ashful said:


> and why the edit, begreen?


set images to thumbnails to make the post easier to view on low bandwidth connections


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Enjoying an Ommegang Rosetta .About as cherry as you can get in a beer without it being a wine. And ill add a shot of amoretta to it as well.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Three philosophers tonight. These Belgian Quads are all good(so far).


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Three philosophers tonight. These Belgian Quads are all good(so far).


Yes, I've not had a Quad I dislike.  Abt.12 is probably my least favorite, and it's still good.  Had a La Trappe quad, just a few days ago.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Iv been keeping my beer in the freezer lately,stays 26 degrees in the bar fridge. It dont freeze and there's no need for a frosted mug.


----------



## Sully1515

Favorite microbrew has to be an Allagash White.

Favorite Macrobrew is Molson Canadian


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Iv been keeping my beer in the freezer lately,stays 26 degrees in the bar fridge. It dont freeze and there's no need for a frosted mug.


That's fine for lagers and pilsners, but fine ales deserve to be enjoyed at a warmer temperature.  Try 50's for the Belgians, and even a bit warmer (60F) on the Imperial Stouts.  Trust me, it is worth a try.

At 26F, there's no way you can even taste what you're paying all of that money for!


----------



## Seasoned Oak

So far iv had a Troegs Double Bock and a Founders Porter at 27 deg. vs the usual 35 to 40 and i prefer both at the colder temp. So like Walter Cronkite used to say "thats the way it was".  I will experiment with those warmer temps to see how much difference it makes but warm beer is usually not something that goes down easy for me.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Nothing says summer has arrived like Hardshells and beer. 1/2 bushel of No1. Maryland blues.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Dinner tonight Maryland crabs in coconut milk.(asian style) If you haven't tried this, its heaven on a plate. You can google the recipe online. My wife adds spinach and ginger. With your favorite cold beer,this is one of my all time favorite meals. The spinach and ginger are the perfect partners for the crab and coconut milk. Bon appetit!


----------



## fbelec

that Maryland crabs in coconut milk sounds great. love crab.
this thread is great because it makes me spend time looking for some of the brews that everyone tries and likes or dislikes. i tried this and it was not to my taste. way to heavy. and for the amount of grain should have had more hops. but i am in no way a IPA guy, wouldn't buy this again but is a buzz maker for sure


----------



## Seasoned Oak

fbelec said:


> i tried this and it was not to my taste. way to heavy. and for the amount of grain should have had more hops. but i am in no way a IPA guy, wouldn't buy this again but is a buzz maker for sure


I like em heavy! Troegs Double Bock is in my top 5 most often selected beer of the day. There so many different selections available these days its a great time to have a craft beer tasting hobby.


----------



## fbelec

i try to get something different everytime i go to what we new englanders call the packy. something i know and in the mood for and a 6 of something different


----------



## AlbergSteve

Discovered this a few years ago in Vancouver, found it locally again. Sooo good...

http://fourwindsbrewing.ca/beers/3/


----------



## Seasoned Oak

This week taste test ,another winner from Founders.  Sumatra Mountain. Imperial Brown ale.  9% ABV.
So far iv never had a bad brew from these folks.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Seasoned Oak said:


> Dinner tonight Maryland crabs in coconut milk.(asian style) If you haven't tried this, its heaven on a plate. You can google the recipe online. My wife adds spinach and ginger. With your favorite cold beer,this is one of my all time favorite meals. The spinach and ginger are the perfect partners for the crab and coconut milk. Bon appetit!



Those are great. Lived in Asia for a few years, had them many times. Ever tried Chili Crab? Singapore is famous for it.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Those are great. Lived in Asia for a few years, had them many times. Ever tried Chili Crab? Singapore is famous for it.


I have not!  Ill suggest that to the better half. The crabs do have that salt and red pepper seasoning on already so that adds some heat to every dish.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Bought this a few weeks ago, forgot it was in the beer fridge...


Goes well with the charcouterie and cheese in background...


----------



## fbelec

had this guy at a party this afternoon. i'm not a ipa guy but will try anything. you don't know if you don't try. not the bitter bite but swear there was grapefruit in it and it goes well with pizza


----------



## tarzan

I'm not a huge IPA fan. Most of my favorite beers are Pilsners but if the mood hits you for something different and you happen to be in my neighborhood, develope a taste for IPA's!

That being said, I've came up with a 5-50 rule when IPA shopping. Meaning, if I find an IPA at around 5% alcohol and roughly 50 IBU then chances are I'll like it......well, maybe "find it drinkable " would be more fitting.


----------



## Ashful

fbelec said:


> had this guy at a party this afternoon. i'm not a ipa guy but will try anything. you don't know if you don't try. not the bitter bite but swear there was grapefruit in it and it goes well with pizza
> 
> View attachment 227167



I dunno.  Making a session beer in the IPA style seems like combining the worst two attributes of beer into one bottle:  too much hops and too little alcohol.  It’s sort of the Danny deVito character in Twins.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

AlbergSteve said:


> Bought this a few weeks ago, forgot it was in the beer fridge...
> View attachment 227166
> 
> Goes well with the charcouterie and cheese in background...


That charcouterie is what we call "soupies" here in central PA . Yes, its usually consumed with copious quantities of beer along with hot cheese. Right up there with Hardshells and beer. (Or hot wings)Cheers!


----------



## fbelec

Ashful said:


> I dunno.  Making a session beer in the IPA style seems like combining the worst two attributes of beer into one bottle:  too much hops and too little alcohol.  It’s sort of the Danny deVito character in Twins.



i drink beer for the taste. alcohol content being not high enough is is cause to step to a different drink and if i'm in the mood for alc. my choice is bourbon. Knob Creek. just took down a nice 3rd of a 750 of their small batch 120 proof. but after cutting the lawn today it was a few shipyard summer ales


----------



## Seasoned Oak

This Founders Sumatra Mountain Imperial brown ale is good stuff. ill be looking for this by the case.   9.0 % ABV is just about right in my comfort zone.


----------



## begreen

Finally got to taste my first Yuenglings lager while back east. I'm not a big lager drinker, but it was a nice flavorful beer as compared to the rice water big brands.


----------



## BrotherBart

Sipping a cold Yuengling as I type.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> Finally got to taste my first Yuenglings lager while back east. I'm not a big lager drinker, but it was a nice flavorful beer as compared to the rice water big brands.


That is the only Mass Marketed National brand beer in my Fridge. No small coincidence it comes from my backyard just up the road in Pa.


----------



## begreen

Not sold out here, but it would make a nice summer beer if it was.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Thats the only real beer offered in many establishments including my local gun club outside of the usual miller lite,bud lite, coors lite,and everything else lite. The places i normally go usually have at least 15-50 home brewed or craft beer offerings. Those places are catching on though. One of my brewing friends just purchased a popular local bar and grill in order to introduce his creations on a larger scale. He asked me to go in on it as a partner but i want to retire, not get involved in another business.  Ill be happily taste testing there soon though.


----------



## venator260

Seasoned Oak said:


> Thats the only real beer offered in many establishments including my local gun club outside of the usual miller lite,bud lite, coors lite,and everything else lite. The places i normally go usually have at least 15-50 home brewed or craft beer offerings. Those places are catching on though. One of my brewing friends just purchased a popular local bar and grill in order to introduce his creations on a larger scale. He asked me to go in on it as a partner but i want to retire, not get involved in another business.  Ill be happily taste testing there soon though.




Yuengling has become my savior in beer serving establishments in the sticks. Didn't used to like it, but I've grown fond of it over the past two years, and almost every place in my general area offers a Yuengling tap alongside their Bud/Miller/Coors offering.

As to the subject of the thread, I just returned from Ireland. I didn't have a bad beer, and I even got served an IPA by mistake by a bartender. It was Irish brewed, and not quite the hop bomb that I get here. Observations:

The Guiness Stout is a wee bit stouter. That smokey note that you get, in Ireland there's more. I purchased Foreign Extra Stout in bottles over there, and it tastes the same as what's on draft at every pub in the country.
The Smithwicks (pronounced Smiddicks) and Murphy's stout tastes the same.
I tried several Irish micros, and never stumbled upon a hop bomb like I'm liable to in the states.
I've found that O'haras distributes in the states, and I think I want to order a case of their Irish Red
I like their 500ml bottles better than our 12oz ones.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

venator260 said:


> Yuengling has become my savior in beer serving establishments in the sticks. Didn't used to like it, but I've grown fond of it over the past two years, and almost every place in my general area offers a Yuengling tap alongside their Bud/Miller/Coors offering.
> 
> .


I had my first Yuengling at about 20 Yrs old. I remember vividly  i thought it was so bad i threw 5.9 cans of a 6 pack away. Fast forward ,im not sure if it was the beer that matured or if it was I. Always have some on hand. Even the wife likes it.


----------



## begreen

I was lucky to have it as a draft beer at the airport. My wife had a Sam Adams seasonal citrus ale, but she liked the Yuengling too.


----------



## venator260

Seasoned Oak said:


> I had my first Yuengling at about 20 Yrs old. I remember vividly  i thought it was so bad i threw 5.9 cans of a 6 pack away. Fast forward ,im not sure if it was the beer that matured or if it was I. Always have some on hand. Even the wife likes it.




I'm quite sure that my tastes have changed. Anything that the hops came through even a little bit I didn't like in my early 20's. 10 years later, I still really like very malty beers, but my fall-back for having beer at home is Sam Adams. I have even liked a few IPAs if the brewer is somewhat restrained in their use of hops. I also never liked any amber lager that I tried before I was 25.


----------



## begreen

Alaskan Amber is common out here. At the Detroit airport where we stopped for dinner that was the best beer they had on tap.  Hoppy ales are pretty common on the left coast. Some get pretty extreme, but like hot sauce, the more you consume, the more you get used to it.


----------



## venator260

begreen said:


> Alaskan Amber is common out here. At the Detroit airport where we stopped for dinner that was the best beer they had on tap.  Hoppy ales are pretty common on the left coast. Some get pretty extreme, but like hot sauce, the more you consume, the more you get used to it.



I've come to learn this. But it's not just the left coast. Troegs (in Hershey, PA) makes a hoppy porter. And Southern Tier (in NY) prides itself on making "hoppy ales". As do several other breweries. One can't rely on a style to know even a little bit what they're getting. Thank God for Google and a smartphone, I suppose, although it annoys waitstaff when it takes a bit to Google their draft list.


----------



## Ashful

Guys, the Yuengling you remember from your youth is not what they sell today.  That stuff from the past was “Yuengling Premium”, and it was indeed garbage.  I think they still sell that in their refillable bottles, but what you’re buying today is more likely Yuengling Lager.  It’s a corn beer, like Molsen Golden, or many other mid-grade North American lagers.  It’s so ubiquitous locally, that if you were to walk into a non-microbrew bar and ask for “a beer”, it’s what you’d get.

It’s not bad, but I drank too much of it in my 20’s to crave it now.  However, you will always find a few can of it rolling around the bilge of my sailboat on race day in the summer, the crew works for beer.


----------



## BrotherBart

I need to go back to real beer.


----------



## begreen

It's good for what ales you.


----------



## fbelec

isn't it funny how taste changes. my first beer was a Heineken (you take what you can get at 13) then Schlitz. now i wouldn't go near any of that stuff soon enough when i get as old as my grandfather i'll be drinking Ballantine ale and put salt in it.


----------



## fbelec

hey BB that beer looks like it is in a woodstove?????? that must be the emergency stuff


----------



## Ashful

fbelec said:


> hey BB that beer looks like it is in a woodstove?????? that must be the emergency stuff



If I recall, someone was asking about firebox capacity of an NC30, and “cases of beer” was the system of measurement that Bart had on hand.


----------



## venator260

Yuengling lager is the only thing I remember. Not sure that I've ever tried their premium beer offering. I'm not sure th


Ashful said:


> Guys, the Yuengling you remember from your youth is not what they sell today.  That stuff from the past was “Yuengling Premium”, and it was indeed garbage.  I think they still sell that in their refillable bottles, but what you’re buying today is more likely Yuengling Lager.  It’s a corn beer, like Molsen Golden, or many other mid-grade North American lagers.  It’s so ubiquitous locally, that if you were to walk into a non-microbrew bar and ask for “a beer”, it’s what you’d get.
> 
> It’s not bad, but I drank too much of it in my 20’s to crave it now.  However, you will always find a few can of it rolling around the bilge of my sailboat on race day in the summer, the crew works for beer.




Yuengling Lager was reintroduced in 1987; which is the year I was born. So the Yuengling of my youth and today are the same stuff. 

 And I'm pretty sure that their amber lager is what everyone means when they say Yuengling. I'm not even sure that most people people know they make other beers. I quite like their Porter and Oktoberfest offerings as well.


----------



## begreen

fbelec said:


> isn't it funny how taste changes. my first beer was a Heineken (you take what you can get at 13) then Schlitz. now i wouldn't go near any of that stuff soon enough when i get as old as my grandfather i'll be drinking Ballantine ale and put salt in it.


I think mine was Schaefer, Bud or Pabtz. That was all we could afford and find.


----------



## begreen

Ashful said:


> If I recall, someone was asking about firebox capacity of an NC30, and “cases of beer” was the system of measurement that Bart had on hand.


Yes, we had a polite duel off many years ago. I think I won in ABV, but BB won in liquid volume.


----------



## Ashful

begreen said:


> Yes, we had a polite duel off many years ago. I think I won in ABV, but BB won in liquid volume.
> 
> View attachment 227284



You also won on taste.  Sorry, Bart.  ;-)


----------



## fbelec

had one or 5 of these tonight on draft at a watering hole with friends. really tasty

Franziskaner Hefe-Weisse


----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> I think mine was Schaefer, Bud or Pabtz. That was all we could afford and find.


I was weaned on that stuff.(Pabst ,Bud and Genesee) and  I remember my first Yuengling was around 1977. It was so nasty back then ,took me 30 yrs to get up the courage to try it again


----------



## Seasoned Oak

BrotherBart said:


> I need to go back to real beer.


I dont think you will ever get fat on that stuff BB (or drunk) Its 99,9% water.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Finally got back down near philly to look for some brands not available at home. Got there 10 minutes before closing but got a few new brews.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Finally got back down near philly to look for some brands not available at home. Got there 10 minutes before closing but got a few new brews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227312



Now you’re getting into the good stuff.  I’ll be interested in your opinion on Abt.12, as St Bernardus is one of my favorite breweries, but Abt.12 is not one of my favorite quads.  It might just be an issue of overconsumption, as it’s on perpetually at one of my regular watering holes, and I’ve had that one more times than I can remember.

No Curieux?  Allagash Tripel is good, the Curieux is that brew aged in bourbon barrels, with a few extra ABV’s.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Now you’re getting into the good stuff.  I’ll be interested in your opinion on Abt.12, as St Bernardus is one of my favorite breweries, but Abt.12 is not one of my favorite quads.  It might just be an issue of overconsumption, as it’s on perpetually at one of my regular watering holes, and I’ve had that one more times than I can remember.
> 
> No Curieux?  Allagash Tripel is good, the Curieux is that brew aged in bourbon barrels, with a few extra ABV’s.



No Curirux. I was specifically looking for that but it was 10 Minutes till closing on a sunday. None in the 24 oz or the small bottles. I prefer the smaller bottles anyway. So far iv had the Westmalle. Interesting stuff. Complex.Very thick ,a lot of sediment ,seemed a higher ABV than the 7% that was on the bottle. Serving Temp was 52 Deg.


----------



## Ashful

Today’s lunch came with Curieux. 




Westmalle is a fantastic brewery, their Tripel is many folks’ favorite.  I’ve had their Dubbel, and although it’s been awhile, I do remember liking it.  In fact, I think I have one in the fridge at home, now!

Enjoyed the barrel aged version of the Rise Up RIS over the weekend.  Highly recommended, much better than the regular (non-aged) RIS.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

I had an Allagash white on tap for Dinner yesterday . Was all they had that looked interesting at the Italian place we were at. Was only listed on the menu as Allagash. The waitress didnt know what style it was. She had to ask someone. Not my preferred style. Was just OK, but probably great for those who like that style.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Seasoned Oak said:


> I had an Allagash white on tap for Dinner yesterday . Was all they had that looked interesting at the Italian place we were at. Was only listed on the menu as Allagash. The waitress didnt know what style it was. She had to ask someone. Not my preferred style. Was just OK, but probably great for those who like that style.



Did you have something to eat too?


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Did you have something to eat too?


Lasagna and a Specialty Pizza. Nice upscale Italian place in KOP. I meant the
Beer i got was all that looked interesting from the beer menu.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Seasoned Oak said:


> Lasagna and a Specialty Pizza. Nice upscale Italian place in KOP. I meant the
> Beer i got was all that looked interesting from the beer menu.



I know what you meant, but you stated you had beer for dinner; hence my question


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> I had an Allagash white on tap for Dinner yesterday . Was all they had that looked interesting at the Italian place we were at. Was only listed on the menu as Allagash. The waitress didnt know what style it was. She had to ask someone. Not my preferred style. Was just OK, but probably great for those who like that style.



The White is their plain old “Belgian White”, or depending on your language, “Weiss” or “Wit”.  It’s just a plain un-filtered wheat beer that I remember running around 6.5% (it has been years since I’ve had that brew).  It’s always the first Allagash on the menu, being more marketable to American lite-beer drinkers, but it’s not anything worth noting.

When referring to Dubbels or Tripels, it’s ABV over the “white” that traditional breweries used to define these styles.  They’re not truly double or triple ABV, but the dubbel is always stronger than the white, and the trippel stronger than the dubbel.  Typical numbers are 6.5%, 8% and 9.5%, although some of the barrel-aged tripels are well into double-digits (eg. Curiuex = 11%).

Quads are a newer thing, and less standardized, I think.  Most of them seem to run closer to 12%, although the Abt.12 is weak in this regard, at something closer to 10.5%.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

The Westmalle had some strange aromas. One of which was somthing like burnt matches.Others that were fruity.  In reading some reviews some have noticed a metallic after taste,i did not. Interesting to say the least. Id like to try their other offerings.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> The Westmalle had some strange aromas. One of which was somthing like burnt matches.Others that were fruity.  In reading some reviews some have noticed a metallic after taste,i did not. Interesting to say the least. Id like to try their other offerings.


I don’t read a lot of reviews, but I could imagine the metallic aftertaste being common to a lot of Dubbels.  The burnt matches comment is interesting, I have to admit my own nose is pretty much shot from a combination of allergies and a youth spent working on hot rods and shooting paint on boats and cars.  So, while my palette does tend toward the more expensive malty brews, my experience is surely different than one who can better smell what they’re drinking.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Went treasure hunting today, an hour to kill waiting for the wife at the salon. Weyerbacher is 12.7%  .Comfortably Numb



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## fbelec

most metallic flavors comes from mixing the dead yeast at the bottom of the bottle with the rest of the beer. got to watch the unfiltered


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Went treasure hunting today, an hour to kill waiting for the wife at the salon. Weyerbacher is 12.7%  .Comfortably Numb
> View attachment 227348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Weyerbacher is one of our locals, I’ve been in the brewery.  Their Blithering Idiot is fun for a fireside beer on a cold winter night.  One will have you feeling good, two will have you napping.  Their TINY is a very good Russian Imperial Stout, I usually have a few in the fridge.  Note:  the name is like calling a bald guy Curly, or a fat guy Slim... it is not tiny.  Their Merry Monks is our best value (locally) in Belgian style tripels, at only $65/case.  Their pumpkin beer is one of the few that I like, as it’s more spice than sweet, and not as overpowering as some of the more popular pumpkins (eg. Southern Tier).

Remembering you like stouts, if you’re going to try local stuff, you really need to get over to Fegely’s.  Their Insidious is delicious, and the Delirious (hard to find) will completely knock your socks off.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

This SM Stout is one of the best from Weyerbacher yet. Rivals Founders Stouts and the bourbon barrel aging gives it an extra kick to almost 13%. Definitely a sipper not a chugger. Ill be looking for this by the case.  Also Had  the Founders Dirty Bastard after a hot day in the sun at work today and true to brand even better than their porters. The 7 varieties of roasted malts jump out at you in this Scotch ale. Very reasonably priced at $11 a 4 pak . Can probably find this for under $40 by the case.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

In a few hours I will keg 5 gallons APA'ish homebrew. Hoppy, but not too hoppy. That is about $25 for a case.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Jan Pijpelink said:


> In a few hours I will keg 5 gallons APA'ish homebrew. Hoppy, but not too hoppy. That is about $25 for a case.


IV been toying with the idea of home brewing, at times helping a friend with 50 Gallon batches. Its just that there are so many great creations out there these days at great prices ,i wonder if its where i want to spend my time. So far i haven't ventured past the toying stage. Great hobby though.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Seasoned Oak said:


> IV been toying with the idea of home brewing, at times helping a friend with 50 Gallon batches. Its just that there are so many great creations out there these days at great prices ,i wonder if its where i want to spend my time. So far i haven't ventured past the toying stage. Great hobby though.



Including cleaning and sanitizing, I spend less than 2 hours making 2 batches of 5 gallons each. Using LME and DME, no added sugars. Just add hops (after 60 minutes boil). Very easy, very tasty, very cheap.


----------



## Ashful

I’ve never had a homebrew that I thought was really good.  A few that were okay, but never truly great.  I understand the appeal for doing it, but it’s very unlikely any hobbyist will be able to match the craft of a world-class brewmaster, no matter how seriously they take their hobby.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Ashful said:


> I’ve never had a homebrew that I thought was really good.  A few that were okay, but never truly great.  I understand the appeal for doing it, but it’s very unlikely any hobbyist will be able to match the craft of a world-class brewmaster, no matter how seriously they take their hobby.



I agree and it is not really a hobby, I only brew once every 3 months or so. But as a chemist I like to throw liquids and solids in a bucket and mix things to see what happens. I will never be a brewmaster, but I am okay with the results so far.


----------



## begreen

Ashful said:


> I’ve never had a homebrew that I thought was really good.  A few that were okay, but never truly great.  I understand the appeal for doing it, but it’s very unlikely any hobbyist will be able to match the craft of a world-class brewmaster, no matter how seriously they take their hobby.


I'm lucky to have a circle of home brewing friends locally for guidance. Through dumb luck I have stumbled on some good recipes and some outstanding ones. Not to brag, but a few are quite respectable, while others are just good summer or winter ales. The best are often full grain brews that have aged a year or more. I have an Irish Red that came out exceptionally well, but needed a year to really develop. FWIW, I like my pumpkin ale better than most including Southern Tier. It went very quickly.


----------



## begreen

Tonight is a Scotch Ale by Silver City aged in white oak casks, 9.2% abv and very smooth. It's a bit on the sweeter side for me, but a nice ale. Love the name.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Its easy to make beer, hard to make great beer ,and very hard to get the same results consistently. One of my favorite craft beers is a Cherry triple from a local craft brewer. Its amazing how different it is from batch to batch. Usually good ,sometimes great but always different.


----------



## fbelec

last time i was down in Philly visiting a friend i got to taste Weyerbacher pumpkin ale. very good. reminded me of one here from shipyard brewing. and that's also where i got to try golden monkey. for a beer that is not dark or heavy it's got a kick.


----------



## Ashful

fbelec said:


> last time i was down in Philly visiting a friend i got to taste Weyerbacher pumpkin ale. very good. reminded me of one here from shipyard brewing. and that's also where i got to try golden monkey. for a beer that is not dark or heavy it's got a kick.



Shhh... Golden Monkey is our local secret.  There is no way that stuff is only 9.5%, unless there’s something other than alcohol in that bottle.

Everyone has a “Golden Monkey story,” most ending with the drinker losing their ability to speak coherently.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Golden Monkey is the only one i remember as being pretty good from a Victory a variety pak. Funny i don remember it as being particularly strong or high ABV. Most likely cuz all the brew i drink are strong.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Golden Monkey is the only one i remember as being pretty good from a Victory a variety pak. Funny i don remember it as being particularly strong or high ABV. Most likely cuz all the brew i drink are strong.



Most of the beers I drink are at or above 10% ABV, so you’re right that Monkey doesn’t rank above them, but its effects seem to exceed expectation for it’s ABV.  In reality, it’s likely because it goes down particularly easy, not feeling like a very high ABV brew, and so folks get in trouble with over-consumption.

And like you, Monkey is one of the very few brews I like from Victory, but that’s not a knock against that brewery.  They’re considered one of the best breweries in the world, among fans of the hoppy styles.  Just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Today i test the Allagash tripel belgian golden ale. This is one drinkable beer. I know i should be sipping ,not chugging but this goes down so smooth its hard to hold back. At 9 % it will cut your session short if you dont take it slow. One of the smoothest, non bitter, beers iv ever had. The only other beer this smooth is Innis and Gunn Oak aged. If theres any hops in there ,it dont show. Cant detect the alcohol either while drinking. Reasonably priced at $3.35 bottle in a 4 pak for a quality brew.  I like it much better than the allagash white but the white is a quality beer as well ,just not my preferred style of beer.


----------



## Ashful

If you like the Tripel, you’re going to love the Curieux.  They also make a Watou Tripel, that’s very good.  Comparing any of them to Allagash white is like comparing a Ferrari to a Smart car.  They both have four wheels, but...


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

First pour of the new batch. Needs some more carbonation. Refreshing and a nice dry mouthfeel.


----------



## fbelec

i like Innis and Gunn also very smooth i think i might have to go to the packy


----------



## Seasoned Oak

fbelec said:


> i like Innis and Gunn also very smooth i think i might have to go to the packy


 Have a heck of a hard time finding this but just saw some at out local grocery store for  $2 ,a good price.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Tonight its St Barnardus Abt 12.  Seem,s similar to the Westmalle, loads of sediment. You can realy taste the alcohol although its only 10%, a touch of fruityness.thick. I have to say the Allagash is a better value at $3.35 a bottle than this one at $5.87 but this is worth a go. Your into $140 a case at that price so your expecting it to be exceptional. Good start but ill have to get a second opinion 
on the 3 left in a 4 pak.


----------



## fbelec

recessed lights work great for pouring without dead yeast


----------



## Ashful

Abt.12 is boozy.  It’s good, not my favorite quad, but still damn good.  On price shopping, remember that Allagash is made in Maine and St Bernardous in Belgium.

Oak, you prompted me to give the Allagash Tripel another try today, it has been a few months.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Now you really have me wanting to find that curieux. That allagash triple is one good beer. The curieux must be something special to make the triple look bad.   That allagash brewery makes quality beer ,even the white is good. Im also searching for this weyerbacher stout.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> View attachment 227423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you really have me wanting to find that curieux. That allagash triple is one good beer. The curieux must be something special to make the triple look bad.   That allagash brewery makes quality beer ,even the white is good. Im also searching for this weyerbacher stout.



Weyerbacher is everywhere here, they’re local, and one of the older microbrews.   Just head east, they’re in Easton, right near the NJ border, just an hour north of me.  I like their brews a lot, but I don’t think most rank them up with Allagash or St Bern., to use two references you know.

Allagash Tripel sells around $60 per case (12x25 oz) here, and Curieux is $200 for the same.  Being from the same brewery with the same distribution and pricing structure, that should tell you what you’re in for.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

People look at you funny when you start talking $10-$20 for a bottle of beer. When you think of it, thats the price of cheap wine. To my taste a good quality beer to me is much more satisfying than any wine iv ever had, but then again im not much of a wine drinker. The most expensive beer iv ever heard of is Sam Adams Utopia at $200 a bottle and they dont seem to have any problem selling out quickly


----------



## venator260

Seasoned Oak said:


> View attachment 227423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you really have me wanting to find that curieux. That allagash triple is one good beer. The curieux must be something special to make the triple look bad.   That allagash brewery makes quality beer ,even the white is good. Im also searching for this weyerbacher stout.




Just had this one on draft with lunch at the best place local to me for beer. Not a whole lot of carbonation. Malty at first with a dry fruity finish.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

venator260 said:


> Just had this one on draft with lunch at the best place local to me for beer. Not a whole lot of carbonation. Malty at first with a dry fruity finish.


Which one the triple the white or the Curieux. All very different.


----------



## venator260

Seasoned Oak said:


> Which one the triple the white or the Curieux. All very different.




None of the above, the Weyerbacher stout. It completely flew over my head, both at the bar and in your logo that it's a Raspberry stout, hence the fruit flavor. I read that as Rasputin both at the bar and on the image you posted. Old Rasputin is an Imperial Stout... made by the North Coast Brewing Company.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Iv had something similar to the Raspberry stout and i remember really liking it. We get some of the weyerbacher styles around here but mostly main popular sellers.


----------



## venator260

Seasoned Oak said:


> Iv had something similar to the Raspberry stout and i remember really liking it. We get some of the weyerbacher styles around here but mostly main popular sellers.




Outside of today, I hadn't had any of their offerings since living in Pittsburgh. But the bar I went to always has Franziskaner, Lion's Head, a cider tap, and 6 that rotate in such a fashion that I'm pretty sure that their order consists of 'several kegs of things we've never had before, one each'


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Something from the South Pacific today with dinner. Last one from a case.


----------



## HisTreeNut

A lot of my siblings like Yuengling and its not bad beer at all but I am partial to dark beers with Guinness being my default beer of choice.
Asheville, NC has quite the microbrew scene now and I need to go exploring again...


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Dinner with Dungeness Crab and Founders Dirty Bastard today. A good scotch ale ,but not quite as good as the Backwoods Bastard,must be that bourbon barrel aging. 

Lunch was Prime rib with Sam Adams Boston lager ,the closest thing to real beer served at Texas Roadhouse. Not a very good beer selection there.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

With Dinner tonight a Scottish ale,One of the top 5 smoothest beers and one of my top 10 drinkable beers.  A bit hard to find but slowly catching on around here.


----------



## fbelec

came home tonight to sit outside and have a brew
very good. if i could find a beer with a bourbon taste between this and Kentucky cask bourbon ale it wood be perfect. and yes this is strong abv. i still have 5 more to judge


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Got a couple of these left over from Xmas. Belgian strong ale. Cherry and chocolate notes. 11% ABV .Seems to get better as it ages.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Got a couple of these left over from Xmas. Belgian strong ale. Cherry and chocolate notes. 11% ABV .Seems to get better as it ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227494


In 2014, they took a small portion of that brew, and aged it in bourbon barrels.  They released a very limited number of kegs and 25 oz. bottles in 2015, and one-time thing.  It may be the best single drink I've ever had.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

One of my top 5 go to brews is a Double Bock from Troegs  Brewery in Hershey Pa .8.2% ABV  dark,thick very tasty. I Always have a case of these on hand. Price is right too.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Yago Sangria ,3 LTR  ,  Friday June 29  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Me and a friend. This bottle is history.


----------



## begreen

Trying these two this weekend.


----------



## fbelec

i can't read the label. what style of beer is the break side?


----------



## begreen

fbelec said:


> i can't read the label. what style of beer is the break side?


The Breakside 4th Wave is a Vienna Coffee beer. I'm curious about this one. It's fairly high ABV.
https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/22843/260413/
The Yeti Vanilla is an oak aged imperial stout
https://greatdivide.com/beers/vanilla-oak-aged-yeti/


----------



## begreen

The Breakside 4th Wave turned out to be a winner. The color is amber and the first thing that hits your nose is malt. The flavor is very nicely balanced with coffee and chocolate overtones and a vanilla, bourbon finish. At first it seemed a bit thin, but then I had to remind myself that this is a lager. Tastewise it reminded me more of a porter or some scotch ales. It goes down much too easily so be mindful of the 9.8% abv and sip it. I gave the Yeti to my son so I will have to pick up another along with some more Breakside.


----------



## Ashful

With today’s lunch of salami, aged Gouda, and croissant:


----------



## Ashful

Lunch was extended.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Well i guess thats next on the list of new brews to try!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

If you want some zing to your beer.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Great Lakes Porter, Edmund Fitzgerald. Dark coffee and malt. 6% ABV so not too strong. This is probably great lakes best brew along with the Elliot Ness which
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 is good too. With Mung bean soup,an asian dish.


----------



## woodey

Seasoned Oak said:


> Great Lakes Porter, Edmund Fitzgerald. Dark coffee and malt. 6% ABV so not too strong. This is probably great lakes best brew along with the Elliot Ness which
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is good too. With Mung bean soup,an asian dish.


 
Great Lakes hit a home run with this brew. I drive down to Clayton NY a few times a summer and have a couple of these with diner on a outside deck overlooking the St. Lawrence river. Always makes me wonder how many times this ship passed through this river. Kudos to Gordon Lightfoot for the great song to commemorate this tragedy.


----------



## Ashful

Tonight, Goslings Dark and Stormy, left over from a recent trip to Bermuda.  Menu is home made Caesar salad, filet on the charcoal grill, and veggie kebabs.


----------



## Doug MacIVER

ah Bermuda, haven't been there since the early mid 90's. played a 5 day golf tournament and was comped room and breakfast. The fine Bermudians still found a way to get into my wallet every 4 hours and grab$100.00..Still as expensive as it was then?


----------



## Ashful

Unfortunately, yes.  Insane taxes.  Not a vacation we will be repeating any time soon, for just that reason.  It’s nice, but so are many other places at half the cost.


----------



## begreen

Tried Great Divide's Yeti Vanilla Oak Imperial Stout yesterday. It was ok, but too heavy on the bittering hops for my liking. Right to the last sip the first and last thing on the palette was bitter. Too bad, there were some complex flavors that wanted to come out to the front. Overall, super dark and well rated by some folks. It's just not the balance I like in an Imperial Stout. I just read one person's opinion - "Dark as hell and twice as bitter." That sums it up pretty well.


----------



## begreen

Well this was a pleasant surprise. Quite tasty.


----------



## woodey

Just had a General Washingtons  Tavern Porter (great brew) by Yards Brewing Co.  Supposedly General Washington developed this recipe to satisfy his thirsty field officers.Following this with a Canadian brewed Alexander Keiths India Pale Ale. Quite a contrast in the two but both equally enjoyable.


----------



## Ashful

woodey said:


> Just had a General Washingtons  Tavern Porter (great brew) by Yards Brewing Co.  Supposedly General Washington developed this recipe to satisfy his thirsty field officers.



Glad it was good, but I’d be really surprised if that origin story is more than a half truth.  These guys couldn’t get socks or a matched pair of shoes for several straight years, and were excited on the too-seldom occasion they’d get to eat actual food in the case of two winters, let alone take any time and food stuffs aside for the refinement of a beer recipe.  I’m sure there’s some basis for their claim, but it’s likely a very obtuse one.


----------



## woodey

Ashful said:


> Glad it was good, but I’d be really surprised if that origin story is more than a half truth.  These guys couldn’t get socks or a matched pair of shoes for several straight years, and were excited on the too-seldom occasion they’d get to eat actual food in the case of two winters, let alone take any time and food stuffs aside for the refinement of a beer recipe.  I’m sure there’s some basis for their claim, but it’s likely a very obtuse one.


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  Who knows if any of the brew actually made it to the officers in the field, but its a known fact that the General was a avid brewer and his hand written porter recipe is preserved at the New York Public Library.


----------



## Ashful

woodey said:


> Who knows if any of the brew actually made it to the officers in the field, but its a known fact that the General was a avid brewer and his hand written porter recipe is preserved at the New York Public Library.



Yep, it’s well known he liked to play around with brewing.  I’m just doubting the validity of him developing this as a special brew for his officers, during the war.  Or are you saying he had the uncanny forethought to develop it for the officers he was going to have some day, before there was ever a thought of war?


----------



## bholler

begreen said:


> Well this was a pleasant surprise. Quite tasty.
> View attachment 227730


I have liked just about everything i have tried from new belgium


----------



## begreen

They did a good job with this HPA. It is flavorful and nicely balanced. I was concerned that it would taste off, but it turned out to be fine.


----------



## woodey

Ashful said:


> Yep, it’s well known he liked to play around with brewing. I’m just doubting the validity of him developing this as a special brew for his officers, during the war


 
Yeah, I think its highly unlikely he developed this brew for this purpose. In my original post ( where I say supposedly) I should have stated that Yards makes this claim on the bottle.  "An admirer of Philadelphia-style porters, General Washington developed this recipe to satisfy his thirsty field officers."


----------



## Ashful

woodey said:


> Yeah, I think its highly unlikely he developed this brew for this purpose. In my original post ( where I say supposedly) I should have stated that Yards makes this claim on the bottle.  "An admirer of Philadelphia-style porters, General Washington developed this recipe to satisfy his thirsty field officers."



Agreed.  Sorry if I wasn’t clear on this, I wasn’t criticizing you or implying you were making this claim, I’ve also seen the bottle.


----------



## begreen

Washington was a fan of porters and he liked homebrewing. We share that in common.

"Detailed in a letter from the General to his officers during the war, Washington’s recipe employed molasses to aid fermentation and give rich caramel aroma to this robust, roasty ale. The recipe reflected his admiration for Philadelphia-style porters, especially those brewed by Robert Hare. Our Porter, inspired by Washington’s, is dark, smooth and complex with just a hint of dried fruit in the finish."
http://www.yardsbrewing.com/ales/washingtons-porter

Interesting. I have experimented using molasses in a couple ales and porters too and like it.  Here's a little more of Philly brewing history.
http://www.tickettoentertainment.co...nts-day-regardless-of-your-party-affiliation/


----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> Interesting. I have experimented using molasses in a couple ales and porters too and like it.


Founders uses Maple Syrup in some of their stouts.


----------



## begreen

Seasoned Oak said:


> Founders uses Maple Syrup in some of their stouts.


I've tried some good chocolate syrup in mine, right before the ferment. If you get it right, it's very nice.


----------



## begreen

Sampling a Unibroue belgian style golden ale sold by Trader Joes. I've had their Fin de Monde, but not this one. It ended up being quite a pleasant brew. It took a little getting used to the herbal notes, and the carbonation is a bit too much, but overall quite drinkable.


----------



## Ashful

begreen said:


> Sampling a Unibroue belgian style golden ale...


Unibroue is a fantastic brewery.  Lay your hands on some of their Hairy Eyeball sometime, if you come across it.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Weyerbacher Sunday Morning Stout. Black as soy sauce. Thick and Coffee rich. This one will sneak up on you with 12.7 % ABV.


----------



## begreen

Ashful said:


> Unibroue is a fantastic brewery.  Lay your hands on some of their Hairy Eyeball sometime, if you come across it.


Trader Joes also had a single-malt scotch that I am trying out. Not too bad and the price is right.


----------



## fbelec

sunday morning stout with a 12.7 avb should be called hair of the dog that bit you


----------



## Seasoned Oak

The King of Dogfish Brewery. Not exactly a "light" beer at 18% ABV.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 You could pair this with food ,but you probably wont remember it how it went anyway.


----------



## begreen

Stronger than most wines. Is 120 minutes the prescribed time to allow to drink?


----------



## woodey

Seasoned Oak said:


> The King of Dogfish Brewery. Not exactly a "light" beer at 18% ABV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could pair this with food ,but you probably wont remember it how it went anyway.


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      I've tried the 60 and 90 but this one kinda scares me.    Anyone else familiar with how the name Dogfish Head became the name of the brewery?


----------



## Seasoned Oak

woodey said:


> I've tried the 60 and 90 but this one kinda scares me.    Anyone else familiar with how the name Dogfish Head became the name of the brewery?


I heard the story while on tour at the Dogfish brewery but i was half in the bag at the time.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> Stronger than most wines. Is 120 minutes the prescribed time to allow to drink?


It s the amount of time it is continuously hopped.


----------



## Ashful

fbelec said:


> sunday morning stout with a 12.7 avb should be called hair of the dog that bit you



Okay, it’s Sunday morning. Where’s my stout?


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Pineapple UFO with Prime Rib at Bottleworks in C.T
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 .  This place has about 20 different varieties on draft. 15 of which are IPAs  They seem to have many types of Founders by the 4 and 6 pak but not on draft.


----------



## HisTreeNut

woodey said:


> I've tried the 60 and 90 but this one kinda scares me.    Anyone else familiar with how the name Dogfish Head became the name of the brewery?



According to Wikipedia...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dogfish_Head_Brewery

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodey

HisTreeNut said:


> According to Wikipedia...
> I
> 
> Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


  Yeah,  I watched the series. In one of the episodes Sam (founder) was currently enrolled in college and wanted to drop out to start a brewery.He was scared to tell his father this and wasn't sure how to go about it. He decides to ask his dad to go for a walk with him and he works up the courage to tell him. Any fears about what his fathers reaction might be were soon gone as his father looked around, pointed at a road sign which read- Dog Fish Head Rd and simply said " That's the name of your new brewery"


----------



## woodey

Anyone fortunate enough to have been to Tree House Brewing Co. ?


----------



## Seasoned Oak

woodey said:


> I've tried the 60 and 90 but this one kinda scares me. ?


 I can tell you they are all different. I didnt care for the 60 ,kind of blah, but the 90 taste all together different. The 120 is definitely a sipper. I have a few aging ,ill be breaking them out soon as a birthday is rolling around.


----------



## woodey

Switchback  Brewing Co makes a nice unfiltered reddish amber ale. Until recently it was only locally available in draft but now is available in sixers.


----------



## woodey

Seasoned Oak said:


> I can tell you they are all different. I didnt care for the 60 ,kind of blah, but the 90 taste all together different. The 120 is definitely a sipper. I have a few aging ,ill be breaking them out soon as a birthday is rolling around.


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Yeah the 90 took me 1/2 bottle before I started to acquire a taste for it . The second one I enjoyed![/QUOTE]


----------



## Seasoned Oak

woodey said:


> Yeah the 90 took me 1/2 bottle before I started to acquire a taste for it . The second one I enjoyed!


Took me about a 6 pak ,but i bought a case already on the reputation so i was commited.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

woodey said:


> Anyone fortunate enough to have been to Tree House Brewing Co. ?


Kinda far for me but it looks great!


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> I can tell you they are all different. I didnt care for the 60 ,kind of blah, but the 90 taste all together different. The 120 is definitely a sipper. I have a few aging ,ill be breaking them out soon as a birthday is rolling around.



They keep one of the three on tap at all times, at one of my regular holes.  I’ve tasted all three, but not being a hop head, my opinion is the brewer just wasted 1, 1.5, or 2 hours.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Taste in beer seems to be as varied as political and religious opinions. That said im not as averse to IPAs, as i am to anything with "lite" at the end of it.


----------



## begreen

IPAs seem to be most common on the west coast maybe because WA state is the largest hops producer. When in DC Brother Bart and I were having beers after the stove decathalon. He got a Dogfish IPA because so many people on h.com were raving about it. One sip and his face skewered up like he had just drank sour milk that had grannies socks left in it. After finding out why the face he asked me to taste it. Seemed like a decent IPA to me and I happily finished it.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Everything from dogfish has a distinctive taste. Sometimes an acquired taste. Took me the best part of a case of 90 to acquire that taste. They are doing well  in a crowded field. Expanding year over year pretty quickly. I must be in the minority though as just about every Craft beer place around here has a 75% IPA menu. ID much rather a Stout ,Bock,Porter,Dubble,Triple or Quad  than an IPA.


----------



## bholler

I never understood the idea of drinking a beer till you develop a taste for it.  When i drink a beer i want to like the taste of it from the start.  I have had many friends tell me to drink more ipas and i will start to like them.  But why would i want to drink something i dont like when there are plenty out there that i already like?


----------



## Renovationman

Budweiser, Coors Banquet, Guinness stout and my new one, Belgian Moon. It’s a Belgian style wheat ale with a hint of citrus. Go ahead and tell me it’s a girly beer but you gotta try it if you find it.


----------



## begreen

bholler said:


> I never understood the idea of drinking a beer till you develop a taste for it.  When i drink a beer i want to like the taste of it from the start.  I have had many friends tell me to drink more ipas and i will start to like them.  But why would i want to drink something i dont like when there are plenty out there that i already like?


There are many foods that become an acquired taste. I couldn't touch hot salsa or hot peppers but now love them. Same for some cheeses. Any beer can be an acquired taste if you are not used to it. That said I am not an extrem-o-phile for hopped up IPAs, but I do appreciate some of the better crafted versions.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

bholler said:


> I never understood the idea of drinking a beer till you develop a taste for it.  When i drink a beer i want to like the taste of it from the start.  I have had many friends tell me to drink more ipas and i will start to like them.  But why would i want to drink something i dont like when there are plenty out there that i already like?


Its not that it was undrinkable but i wasnt crazy about it. (Dogfish90) .By the time i finished the case of 90 i found myself looking for more,which surprised me.  A few  IPAs (IMO) are fantastic. Although i dont care for most. Weyerbacher Double Simcoe is top shelf if you can find it and its $65-$70 a case when you do.


----------



## bholler

Seasoned Oak said:


> Its not that it was undrinkable but i wasnt crazy about it. (Dogfish90) .By the time i finished the case of 90 i found myself looking for more,which surprised me.  A few  IPAs (IMO) are fantastic. Although i dont care for most. Weyerbacher Double Simcoe is top shelf if you can find it and its $65-$70 a case when you do.


I have had a few IPAs that i liked.  But most do nothing for me and i really dislike many of them


----------



## Ashful

begreen said:


> There are many foods that become an acquired taste. I couldn't touch hot salsa or hot peppers but now love them. Same for some cheeses. Any beer can be an acquired taste if you are not used to it. That said I am not an extrem-o-phile for hopped up IPAs, but I do appreciate some of the better crafted versions.


Most of these things are age-factored.  Kids like sweet, adults more often prefer savory.  I couldn't even imagine eating Pixy Stix or Fun Dip today, but those were my favorite Halloween treats when I was 8.  We all eat things today, that we wouldn't touch as kids.

But bholler is all grown up now, and still has the good sense to walk away from IPAs.  I am right there with him, on that subject.


----------



## begreen

Sounds unhoppy.   I like most all brews.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Woohoo! Nova Scotia vacation  and I get to try something new...the IPA's here aren't the blow-yer-tastebuds-off that I'm used to, and that's ok.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Someone is drinking all those IPAs ,they dominate the market. About the only thing from Founders i can find at most watering holes is "All day IPA" . Several Craft beer specialty bars locally and 75% of their selection is IPAs . Luckily a friend of mine is buying one of them and he has the same taste in beer as i do. Makes about 20 different styles of beer and only 1 of which is an IPA.  Mostly Porters.Stouts .Dubbles ,Triples and Quads.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Someone is drinking all those IPAs ,they dominate the market.



... and Milli Vanilli’s “Girl, You Know It’s True” sold about 14x more albums than Yes’s most influential “Close to the Edge”.   Popularity is a very poor indicator of quality and taste.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Only thing worse than 75% of the menu being IPAs is another 20% of it being "lite"


----------



## begreen

Three out of the top 4 selling brands of beer in the country are lite beer. Budweiser is the only non-lite (though it's still pretty light).


----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> Three out of the top 4 selling brands of beer in the country are lite beer. Budweiser is the only non-lite (though it's still pretty light).


Like ashful said ,no accounting for taste or quality. After you drink the "good stuff" for awhile, these lite beer,s  taste like watered down sour mash. IMO.  You dont see many serious craft brewers brewing "lite" beer.


----------



## begreen

Yes, the lightest beer I make is a wheat beer. I also have made a raspberry wheat beer. These are refreshing in hot weather when you just want something to cool you down and slake your thirst. Typically they come in at around 5% abv.

Actually a type of light beer has a long tradition. Back in the days when water quality was dubious in some locations folks drank light beer and some ciders all day long starting with breakfast. The light beer was made from the spent grains from the first mash. This had a much lower alcohol content, but because it had been boiled for an hour it was bacteria free.


----------



## Ashful

begreen said:


> Actually a type of light beer has a long tradition. Back in the days when water quality was dubious in some locations folks drank light beer and some ciders all day long starting with breakfast. The light beer was made from the spent grains from the first mash. This had a much lower alcohol content, but because it had been boiled for an hour it was bacteria free.


Winston Churchill was well known for starting each day with a Scotch and water.  He’d just keep adding water to it all day, until he recharged at dinner.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Have one Dogfish 90 left so its been awhile .,pairing it with softshell crabs,cod loins and clamstrips. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Very little bitterness to this beer ,not sure why as its an IPA  Supposedly. May be why i like it. Must be the Hop variety. 9%$ ABV so definitely not a "lite" beer.


----------



## begreen

It's an Imperial or double-IPA. Done right these can be very nice. Can you get Slack Tide's Double Header in your area? That is supposed to be a pretty good, but I haven't seen it locally yet.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> It's an Imperial or double-IPA. Done right these can be very nice. Can you get Slack Tide's Double Header in your area? That is supposed to be a pretty good, but I haven't seen it locally yet.


I havnt seen that one around here.  IPAs brewed with Simcoe Hops(Weyerbacher) are good too. I only like 2 IPAs  Dogfish and Weyerbacher. Normally i avoid the rest and there are so many.


----------



## begreen

Without checking the internet, name the beer for this jingo -

_It's not bitter, it's not sweet
It's the dry flavor treat..._


----------



## fbelec

i've heard of IPA but tried a IPL last night. i've come to the conclusion that all these ipa or L have so much hop in them they all taste the same. can't tatse anything but hop. something is way out of balance and that's besides tatse buds


----------



## BrotherBart

Budweiser. Nuff said. Beer snobs.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

BrotherBart said:


> Budweiser. Nuff said. Beer snobs.


Oh Boy. Is there a doctor in the house?


----------



## bholler

fbelec said:


> i've heard of IPA but tried a IPL last night. i've come to the conclusion that all these ipa or L have so much hop in them they all taste the same. can't tatse anything but hop. something is way out of balance and that's besides tatse buds
> 
> View attachment 228548


Just keep drinking it till you beat your tastebuds into submission and you will like it.  Lol


----------



## fbelec

bholler said:


> Just keep drinking it till you beat your tastebuds into submission and you will like it.  Lol


----------



## Chimney Smoke

I have never been a bitter, hoppy IPA fan.  Recently though I've tried a few micro brew IPA's that have been really good, flavorful with a grapefruit hit at the end but not bitter at all like others I've tried.


----------



## begreen

Chimney Smoke said:


> I have never been a bitter, hoppy IPA fan.  Recently though I've tried a few micro brew IPA's that have been really good, flavorful with a grapefruit hit at the end but not bitter at all like others I've tried.


It's all in the brewing, hop choice and when the hops are introduced to the wort.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

I once described San Miguel Beer as being too bitter to a filipino (Its breewed in the Philippines) He said "thats what i like about it" So its all in the taste buds of the beholder.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Tonight test drive is Barrel Runner from Founders
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Very similar to Dogfish 90. 11.1ABV I can smell and taste the alcohol in this bad boy. Its above avg. Orange color beer. A little hoppy for my taste. But ill have another!


----------



## Seasoned Oak

bholler said:


> Just keep drinking it till you beat your tastebuds into submission and you will like it.  Lol


Or you will become addicted!


----------



## begreen

Son was drinking a pale ale tonight that was hoppier than many IPAs. The west coast breweries tend to go overboard here. Fortunately some of them are real masters and make some outstanding brews.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> Son was drinking a pale ale tonight that was hoppier than many IPAs. The west coast breweries tend to go overboard here. Fortunately some of them are real masters and make some outstanding brews.


Got to say Begreen those Simcoe hops are the best,any thing with those hops is good. I think they are from out your way.


----------



## begreen

Yep, good smooth hops. They came from Yakima.


----------



## timfromohio

... and Milli Vanilli’s “Girl, You Know It’s True” sold about 14x more albums than Yes’s most influential “Close to the Edge”. Popularity is a very poor indicator of quality and taste.

All this IPA craziness ... just blame it on the rain .....


----------



## begreen

timfromohio said:


> All this IPA craziness ... just blame it on the rain .....


That won't work. The state that provide most of the hops to the country is in a drought.


----------



## timfromohio

begreen said:


> That won't work. The state that provide most of the hops to the country is in a drought.



you missed the point - it was a milli vanilli joke


----------



## begreen

LOL, I wouldn't know milli from vanilli. Ah, but ya gotta blame it on something.


----------



## timfromohio

No worries.  "Blame it on the rain" was another one of their big hits.


----------



## begreen

timfromohio said:


> No worries.  "Blame it on the rain" was another one of their big hits.


Never followed them, I'm just the boy in the tree.  (yeah, I just looked them up)


----------



## Seasoned Oak

This is one for the Hop Heads. Although its not my preferred style i am determined to try everything Founders makes at least once. 86 IBUs. Anything close to 100 is pretty intense hop wise. Paired today with smoked chicken and hot sausage.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

begreen said:


> LOL, I wouldn't know milli from vanilli. Ah, but ya gotta blame it on something.


Not familiar with them either @begreen, but I assume you know Yes.


----------



## Ashful

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Not familiar with them either @begreen, but I assume you know Yes.


Now you're getting close to the edge.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Ashful said:


> Now you're getting close to the edge.



Personally I like Fragile more than Close to the Edge. Or this.


----------



## Ashful

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Personally I like Fragile more than Close to the Edge. Or this.
> 
> []


Well, if this has become a “What’s your favorite YES” thread, I’ve always been a fan of Relayer.  Sound Chaser is self indulgent musical masterbation at its best.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Tonight ,the good stuff .Im not saving this for guests. For the guests im saving the IPAs . 


With Coconut Crab.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Family Friend donated some beer knowing i am always up for something new. This is a first for me with this brewer so i can chalk it up as one more beer tried.  Imported from Canada. 5% ABV. Not too bad, kinda avg beer. It will come in handy to serve this to guests rather than finish the case myself as some of my friends wont drink anything strong or dark.


----------



## HisTreeNut

Seasoned Oak said:


> Family Friend donated some beer knowing i am always up for something new. This is a first for me with this brewer so i can chalk it up as one more beer tried.  Imported from Canada. 5% ABV. Not too bad, kinda avg beer. It will come in handy to serve this to guests rather than finish the case myself as some of my friends wont drink anything strong or dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228848


There's a brew I haven't seen in a while.  This may not be true, but growing up in WNY, my older siblings would always make monthly beer runs to Canada.  Apparently the APV of Canadian beer is different than what is imported to the USA.
Molson's is a decent beer for most.

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seasoned Oak

HisTreeNut said:


> Molson's is a decent beer for most.


It is a decent beer,but lately with a craft brewer behind every bush in every town in America creating some heavy competition for your average brand of beer. The national brands can no longer set on their butts thinking the beer will sell itself. These local boys are really flooding the market with so many offerings the average national brands will soon be left behind the competition. Too many to try to buy them all out.  Although the really low price stuff is probably safe as most craft beer is not cheap.


----------



## Ashful

Picked up a case of Kwak this week, another one of my favorites.  Also grabbed a Big Beers variety pack from Weyerbacher, while I was there.


----------



## begreen

Ashful said:


> Picked up a case of Kwak this week, another one of my favorites


Does it go well with cheese and kwakers?


----------



## Seasoned Oak

This is one of the best setups iv ever see in a backyard. Its good to have friends like this. An 8 Tap setup with the beer in a walk in cooler behind it. The home brewery is in the back equipped to make 100 gal at a time. This will become secondary to a larger setup at a Bar and Grill just purchased and opening 1st. weekof Sept. in Shamokin. Just in time for my 62nd Birthday retirement party.


----------



## begreen

Seasoned Oak said:


> This is one of the best setups iv ever see in a backyard. Its good to have friends like this. An 8 Tap setup with the beer in a walk in cooler behind it. The home brewery is in the back equipped to make 100 gal at a time. This will become secondary to a larger setup at a Bar and Grill just purchased and opening 1st. weekof Sept. in Shamokin. Just in time for my 62nd Birthday retirement party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 228889


That's some serious homebrewing. 
Congrats and happy early birthday.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> That's some serious homebrewing.
> Congrats and happy early birthday.


This picnic pavillion /brewhouse /taproom is  about 200 Ft from his house ,good thing he has a dog patrolling 24/7. To keep thirsty burglers out. All 8 taps are usually in service.


----------



## begreen

Nice to have a friend like that. Hope he's a good brewer too.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> Nice to have a friend like that. Hope he's a good brewer too.


I helped make a batch of chocolate, peanut butter porter about 2 months ago. We split the batch to add the vanilla to half of it and that half soured. The first half turned out fine and tasted great. Mostly does porters,stouts and triples. An occasional IPA but not too often. He does festivals locally and won a few trophys in the last couple years for his beer.


----------



## BrotherBart

Seasoned Oak said:


> I helped make a batch of chocolate, peanut butter porter about 2 months ago. We split the batch to add the vanilla to half of it and that half soured. The first half turned out fine and tasted great. Mostly does porters,stouts and triples. An occasional IPA but not too often. He does festivals locally and won a few trophys in the last couple years for his beer.



Sounds like a bad waste of good chocolate, peanut butter and beer.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

BrotherBart said:


> Sounds like a bad waste of good chocolate, peanut butter and beer.


Chocolate is hard to get right .Of the national brands Sam Adams does it best. Surest way to make a bad beer is to water it down and call it "lite" .


----------



## Seasoned Oak

One of the guys made a "smoked wheat" that was interesting.


----------



## begreen

Seasoned Oak said:


> One of the guys made a "smoked wheat" that was interesting.


I'm not fond of smoked beers or ales. We have a local brew where he uses smoked cherry chips in his porter. Seems to sell well, but I am not a fan.


----------



## Ashful

‘Tis the season:  Oktoberfest


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Ashful said:


> ‘Tis the season:  Oktoberfest
> 
> View attachment 229175


No head, your glass might not be clean. European beers are poured with 2 fingers of foam.


----------



## Ashful

Jan Pijpelink said:


> No head, your glass might not be clean. European beers are poured with 2 fingers of foam.



In Munich, yes... but that varies a lot, country to country (or even by state in Germany).  Remember, I spend a week in a different Euro country every year, and used to live part time in Germany.

But in the end, I’m American, and I dislike foam.  I pour down the edge of the glass to minimize it.  This is why I will never appreciate the Amsterdam sloppy pour and knife routine.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Ashful said:


> In Munich, yes... but that varies a lot, country to country (or even by state in Germany).  Remember, I spend a week in a different Euro country every year, and used to live part time in Germany.
> 
> But in the end, I’m American, and I dislike foam.  I pour down the edge of the glass to minimize it.  This is why I will never appreciate the Amsterdam sloppy pour and knife routine.



I am an American as well. Lived in Europe for 32 years. A bit foam on beer is part of the flavor experience.


----------



## Ashful

Oh, I thought you were born over there, and just moved here in later years?


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Ashful said:


> Oh, I thought you were born over there, and just moved here in later years?



That is correct.


----------



## fbelec

i wanted to zoom in but didn't know how. what is it? love octoberfest


----------



## begreen

fbelec said:


> i wanted to zoom in but didn't know how. what is it? love octoberfest


Hacker-Pschorr. Double click on the image to make it full size.
Here's the beer - https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/76/234/


----------



## Ashful

begreen said:


> Hacker-Pschorr. Double click on the image to make it full size.
> Here's the beer - https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/76/234/



You got it.  I picked up a case of that, and a case of Spaten Oktoberfest, two of my favorite Marzens.

Also grabbed a sixer of Evil Genius Trick or Treat chocolate pumpkin porter.  I doubt it will be great, but it was just too interestering to not try it.


----------



## Alpine1

Spaten is my favourite too. Also Löwenbrau makes good marzen, if you can find it.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Hmm,,,,, whats for breakfast?


----------



## fbelec

nice fridge


----------



## fbelec

what's for breakfast??????   hair of the dog that bit you


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Seasoned Oak said:


> View attachment 229280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm,,,,, whats for breakfast?



Best breakfast? Croissants, sausage, grapefruit juice and absinthe.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

fbelec said:


> nice fridge


One of our bar fridges,the wife took that pic and posted it on facebook.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

This just looks incredible. I havnt tried this yet but ill be looking for some to celebrate a milestone soon. This place (Turkey hill Brewery BLoomsburg Pa. )is only a few miles from me so ill be visiting there soon.


----------



## begreen

Saw this pair the other day. Looks intriguing. Fremont makes some very good brews. I just haven't convinced myself to pay as much for an ale as I would for a bottle of wine. Though at 13 and 14.5% abv it might as well be wine. 


https://www.fremontbrewing.com/bbomb/


----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> Saw this pair the other day. Looks intriguing. Fremont makes some very good brews. I just haven't convinced myself to pay as much for an ale as I would for a bottle of wine. Though at 13 and 14.5% abv it might as well be wine.
> View attachment 229406
> 
> https://www.fremontbrewing.com/bbomb/


Absolutely, you need to pay for good ale. Its not easy to brew the good stuff ,and expensive too. I find a good brew  far more interesting and enjoyable than any wine.IMO. Im sure the wine drinkers would disagree. That said the wife is the wine drinker. Most iv paid so far is $10 a bottle (12 oz) for beer ,which was 18% ABV. About the same as paying $20 for a 25oz bottle


----------



## Ashful

begreen said:


> Saw this pair the other day. Looks intriguing. Fremont makes some very good brews. I just haven't convinced myself to pay as much for an ale as I would for a bottle of wine. Though at 13 and 14.5% abv it might as well be wine.
> View attachment 229406
> 
> https://www.fremontbrewing.com/bbomb/


My general pricing, here:

Any decent all-barley beer:  $45/case
Belgian dubbels:  $60 - $75/case
Belgian trippels:  $110 - $130/case
Belgian Quads:  $130/case
Barrel aged anything:  $200 - $250/case

A "case" can be 24 x 12oz or 12 x 25 oz.  The single bottle price tends to be a 20% markup on the case price, so I'm used to paying $12 for a single 25 oz. Belgian trippel, or $20 for a barrel aged 25 oz. bottle.  Around here, most single-bottle sales are 25 oz., most 4-pack or 6-pack sales are 12 oz. bottles.


----------



## begreen

Then the pricing is not out of line. I have never paid over $20 for a bottle of beer. Probably never will. But I know what to ask for my birthday coming up.


----------



## Ashful

begreen said:


> Then the pricing is not out of line. I have never paid over $20 for a bottle of beer. Probably never will. But I know what to ask for my birthday coming up.


Yeah, too spendy for daily use, but I'll grab one a few times per year.  My favorite in that class are:

Hardywood barrel-aged Grand Cru
Allagash Curieux
Boulevard Rye on Rye on Rye
Fegley's Barrel-aged Rude Elf (so far, released only once in 2015, using 2014 stock... but I expect they'll do it again)
Freewill Brown Beard (probably only available around PA)
Sierra Nevada (yeah... no kidding!) barrel-aged Ovila Quad

The Curieux and Rye on Rye on Rye are the only two from this group that I get on a regular basis.  The rest can be pretty hard to find.  The SN Ovila and Hardywood brews can be found in non-barrel-aged version on any beer shop's shelves, but the barrel-aged versions are a rare find.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> Then the pricing is not out of line. I have never paid over $20 for a bottle of beer. Probably never will. But I know what to ask for my birthday coming up.


Great as gifts for those who already have everything they need. An endless field of choices. Cant take it with you BG, so you may as well drink it here.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Just started two 5 gallon batches of homebrew.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Yeah, too spendy for daily use, but I'll grab one a few times per year.  My favorite in that class are:
> The Curieux and Rye on Rye on Rye are the only two from this group that I get on a regular basis.  The rest can be pretty hard to find.  The SN Ovila and Hardywood brews can be found in non-barrel-aged version on any beer shop's shelves, but the barrel-aged versions are a rare find.


Almost scored some Curieux from a friend coming to visit from KoP this weekend but had to postpone. Im eager to try everything from this brewer. I even like the allagash white, it may be an IPA, but its a damn good IPA. The triple is worth picking up by the case if i can find it.


----------



## begreen

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Just started two 5 gallon batches of homebrew.


What are you making this time around?


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

begreen said:


> What are you making this time around?



Two blonde ales with Hallertau and Amarillo hops. Estimated ABV 6-6.5%. Made with Briess LME.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Almost scored some Curieux from a friend coming to visit from KoP this weekend but had to postpone. Im eager to try everything from this brewer. I even like the allagash white, it may be an IPA, but its a damn good IPA. The triple is worth picking up by the case if i can find it.


The white is a standard belgian blonde.  We call it "Allagash wife", around here.  It's what the wives drink, when the guys order big beers.

Their Tripel is probably better than average, but Curiuex has ruined me, for it.  It's just that much better.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

The white seemed kind of hoppy from what i remember. I usually equate anything hoppy with IPAs .   I had the Black Satin Dancer Russian Stout tonight. It was just OK . Strong bourbon barrel aged imperial stout. Not really outstanding. 10.8%


----------



## Ashful

Today, Weyerbacher’s “tiny”.   Like calling a bald guy “curly”, or a fat guy “slim”. 

This is one you’d like, Oak.  So dark it almost hurts.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Iv had that from their variety pak along with Merry Monks,Blithering idiot and Double Simcoe . All very good. They mix and match that variety pak changing out the Simcoe for other styles. Its usually available around here year round.  About $60


----------



## begreen

Maritime Pacific's Navigator is sooo dark it'll suck the light out of the room. It's a delicious Dunkel Weizenbock.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink




----------



## Seasoned Oak

You know its rich when the foam is dark.


----------



## HisTreeNut

Ashful said:


> Today, Weyerbacher’s “tiny”.   Like calling a bald guy “curly”, or a fat guy “slim”.
> 
> This is one you’d like, Oak.  So dark it almost hurts.
> 
> View attachment 229432


Now that's my kind of brewski...

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## begreen

Seasoned Oak said:


> You know its rich when the foam is dark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 229436


That's dark, kind of the way my porter looks.


----------



## Ashful

Jan Pijpelink said:


> View attachment 229435


Been a few years since I've had a Hobgoblin.  Still good?  It was one of my regular go-to brews in the 1990's.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Ashful said:


> Been a few years since I've had a Hobgoblin.  Still good?  It was one of my regular go-to brews in the 1990's.



I have it when I am in the UK.


----------



## Ashful

Jan Pijpelink said:


> I have it when I am in the UK.


I've never had it warm.  

The brew pub crowd in the UK loves their unpasteurized beers, made from local yeasts, but they don't agree with my stomach.  That, and their love of low-ABV session-style beers makes drinking beer in the UK less fun for me.

Now Belgium... I'd probably hurt myself, if I lived in Belgium.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Ashful said:


> I've never had it warm.
> 
> The brew pub crowd in the UK loves their unpasteurized beers, made from local yeasts, but they don't agree with my stomach.  That, and their love of low-ABV session-style beers makes drinking beer in the UK less fun for me.
> 
> Now Belgium... I'd probably hurt myself, if I lived in Belgium.



I grew up near the Belgium border. We had access to almost all their beers. I guess I am spoiled. And BTW more and more UK pubs serve their beers cold or ambient what ever the customer prefers.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Not all brewers get coffee infused brews right. Here s a good one and Rusty Rail has more than one that are excellent IMO.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Not all brewers get coffee infused brews right. Here s a good one and Rusty Rail has more than one that are excellent IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 229506


Looks nice!

Since you've been on a bit of an Allagash quest, add James Bean to your list.  It's basically coffee-infused Curieux.


----------



## fbelec

But I know what to ask for my birthday coming up. [/QUOTE]

a gift certificate to the brew store for 2 hundred to make some great brew


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

fbelec said:


> But I know what to ask for my birthday coming up.



a gift certificate to the brew store for 2 hundred to make some great brew[/QUOTE]

My birthday is on 10/31, so ship me some. I will write an honest review here.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

I smashed my finger with a hammer today at work and its throbbing so my pain medication is 10% ABV ..And if that s not enough i have some 12s 13s and 18s i can follow up with.Edit: Im working my way thorough a 12.7 % after the 10. Its beginning to subside.


----------



## bholler

Seasoned Oak said:


> Not all brewers get coffee infused brews right. Here s a good one and Rusty Rail has more than one that are excellent IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 229506


We live 10 mins from rusty rail.  We actually put a couple chimneys in their restaurant.  We have worked for the owners for years.  They typically have a nice assortment on tap.  And its not all ipas either.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

bholler said:


> We live 10 mins from rusty rail.  We actually put a couple chimneys in their restaurant.  We have worked for the owners for years.  They typically have a nice assortment on tap.  And its not all ipas either.


I live about an hour from their but its worth the drive. Only been there once but ill be back. Very well done rehab of an old commercial building into a modern Brewery and Restaurant. Great food and great brews .Yur lucky Bholler,if i lived 10 min from there, id be there once or twice a week for sure.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Seasoned Oak said:


> I live about an hour from their but its worth the drive. Only been there once but ill be back. Very well done rehab of an old commercial building into a modern Brewery and Restaurant. Great food and great brews .Yur lucky Bholler,if i lived 10 min from there, id be there once or twice a week for sure.



And walking!


----------



## bholler

Seasoned Oak said:


> I live about an hour from their but its worth the drive. Only been there once but ill be back. Very well done rehab of an old commercial building into a modern Brewery and Restaurant. Great food and great brews .Yur lucky Bholler,if i lived 10 min from there, id be there once or twice a week for sure.


We were there last weekend but its a little pricey to go that often.  And yes the building is beautiful.  If you saw it before you would be even more impressed.  I dont know how much they spent on it but it was allot.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

bholler said:


> We were there last weekend but its a little pricey to go that often.  And yes the building is beautiful.  If you saw it before you would be even more impressed.  I dont know how much they spent on it but it was allot.


I didnt think it was pricey at all,but we were in the gameroom ,the regular restaurant i dont know about. I had a cheese steak sandwich and wife had the wings. Some of the best wings i ever had and the brews are first class. We didnt want to wait the 2 or 3 hours to get a table so we went to the game room and ordered from the  appetizer menu. I also had the taster tray for beer where you pick 6 brews per tray. 2 of which were coffee infused and both were outstanding. I remember thinking they had to spend a few million there to get that old building in the shape they have it now.


----------



## bholler

Seasoned Oak said:


> I didnt think it was pricey at all,but we were in the gameroom ,the regular restaurant i dont know about. I had a cheese steak sandwich and wife had the wings. Some of the best wings i ever had and the brews are first class. We didnt want to wait the 2 or 3 hours to get a table so we went to the game room and ordered from the  appetizer menu. I also had the taster tray for beer where you pick 6 brews per tray. 2 of which were coffee infused and both were outstanding. I remember thinking they had to spend a few million there to get that old building in the shape they have it now.


The apps and beer are not bad.  And for the quality the dinners are not out of line at all.  But every time we go our bill is around $100. Not unreasonable for what you get but i cant do it that often.

And yeah a few mill at least.  When we were working there they were installing the windows.  There were 2 tractor trailers packed full of those massive windows.  They are doing very well though so it will pay off for them eventually atleast.


----------



## bholler

For just sandwiches and beer i like bottleworks over in sunbury.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

bholler said:


> The apps and beer are not bad.  And for the quality the dinners are not out of line at all.  But every time we go our bill is around $100. Not unreasonable for what you get but i cant do it that often.
> 
> And yeah a few mill at least.  When we were working there they were installing the windows.  There were 2 tractor trailers packed full of those massive windows.  They are doing very well though so it will pay off for them eventually atleast.



I go to Bellefonte once a month. I might stop there to check it out.


----------



## bholler

Jan Pijpelink said:


> I go to Bellefonte once a month. I might stop there to check it out.


It is a very nice place but if you are going on a fri or sat evening you need to call a day ahead for reservations.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

bholler said:


> It is a very nice place but if you are going on a fri or sat evening you need to call a day ahead for reservations.



Not later than a Thursday. That is when I will be on my way back home. Or I can go on a Sunday on my way to B'fonte.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

bholler said:


> The apps and beer are not bad.  And for the quality the dinners are not out of line at all.  But every time we go our bill is around $100. Not unreasonable for what you get but i cant do it that often.
> .


Depends how many your taking.Our kids dont want to go with us much(12 and 14) so its a bit cheaper now that its just us empty nesters.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Not later than a Thursday. That is when I will be on my way back home. Or I can go on a Sunday on my way to B'fonte.


Check it out,you wont be disappointed. I plan to go back ASAP.


----------



## bholler

Seasoned Oak said:


> Depends how many your taking.Our kids dont want to go with us much(12 and 14) so its a bit cheaper now that its just us empty nesters.


Yeah our kids are 9 and 6 so they come with us.  The 9 yr old eats full sized meals now to.


----------



## bholler

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Not later than a Thursday. That is when I will be on my way back home. Or I can go on a Sunday on my way to B'fonte.


Usually not to croweded then.


----------



## Ashful

bholler said:


> Yeah our kids are 9 and 6 so they come with us.  The 9 yr old eats full sized meals now to.


Yeah, but his booze bill is probably only half of yours.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

bholler said:


> For just sandwiches and beer i like bottleworks over in sunbury.


 Iv been there a few times as well. About 20 minutes away. They just opened another one(Bottleworks) about 5 minutes from me in east Coal Township. They have a good selection at the sunbury location, but the new one is totally different. They dont seem to know what to stock.


----------



## bholler

Seasoned Oak said:


> Iv been there a few times as well. About 20 minutes away. They just opened another one(Bottleworks) about 5 minutes from me in east Coal Township. They have a good selection at the sunbury location, but the new one is totally different. They dont seem to know what to stock.


I knew they were opening a new one out that way.  Its dissapointing they dont know what they have.  That is what is nice about sunbury they really know their beer.

We were just in coal twp monday doing a liner.


----------



## AlbergSteve

A nice light Belgian tonight. This has a hint of corriander( and I _hate _corriander!), they got the balance just right.


----------



## Ashful

Tonight, Dark and Stormy.  We don’t only drink beer!


----------



## Light84

I always go for Miller Lite.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Almost ready ,our newest Brew pub with a 30 tap start. Located along Rt 125 in Shamokin.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

bholler said:


> We were just in coal twp monday doing a liner.


What street ,I live in CT.


----------



## Ashful

Meh, my local hang has 72 taps, almost entirely craft brews.  

A partial menu:




A few weeks earlier:


----------



## Seasoned Oak

30 is a good start for a small town. Were talking 10000 people with all the surrounding towns about the same size or smaller. Out of those 30 i may find 1 or 2  that i really like. From your list a good deal more. Did you try that Barrel aged Irish cherry stout?


----------



## bholler

Ashful said:


> Meh, my local hang has 72 taps, almost entirely craft brews.
> 
> A partial menu:
> 
> View attachment 229703
> 
> 
> A few weeks earlier:
> 
> View attachment 229704


What place is that just out of curiosity.  I still get back to the philly area a few times a year.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> 30 is a good start for a small town. Were talking 10000 people with all the surrounding towns about the same size or smaller. Out of those 30 i may find 1 or 2  that i really like. From your list a good deal more. Did you try that Barrel aged Irish cherry stout?



Nope.  That list changes daily, and that might have been on just for a few days.  I had a Midas Touch on that visit, which would’ve been gone by my next visit, if I hadn’t.


----------



## bholler

Seasoned Oak said:


> What street ,I live in CT.


I dont rememder ill have to check


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Nope.  That list changes daily, and that might have been on just for a few days.  I had a Midas Touch on that visit, which would’ve been gone by my next visit, if I hadn’t.


How is that Midas Touch,i dont think iv ever had that one.


----------



## Ashful

I really enjoy it.  I like most of the brews I've tried in that ancient ales series they do, Theobroma was probably my favorite.


----------



## fbelec

what 


Seasoned Oak said:


> Barrel aged Irish cherry stout?



after i click on the menu i don't know how to make it bigger so i can read it.


----------



## fbelec

we have a 72 or 75 tap restaurant here but mostly IPA that's where i took a lesson on Kentucky cask bourbon ale. 6 with my meal and had to get home


----------



## Ashful

fbelec said:


> we have a 72 or 75 tap restaurant here but mostly IPA that's where i took a lesson on Kentucky cask bourbon ale. 6 with my meal and had to get home



After six barrel-aged brews, most would have lost the ability to form words or stand upright.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> I really enjoy it.  I like most of the brews I've tried in that ancient ales series they do, Theobroma was probably my favorite.


Iv seen that on menus but that last 2 or 3 dogfish types iv tried were not that good so i havnt been tempted to try new one lately. Iv read the reviews on the Midas Touch, most are good, some think its too sweet for them, but i like touch of sweetness if done right.


----------



## Ashful

Yeah, I’m not a big dogfish head fan, but I do like the ancient ales.  Midas Touch isn’t my favorite, but it’s worth a try, IMO.  If I know something has very limited availability, I’ll usually take the chance to have it, even if it’s not my favorite style.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Finally tried this at a friends new Brew Pub. Its very good. ID put it in my top 10 best tasting brews. About 8% so not super strong but about Avg for what i usually drink.   Also found it at a distributor where i could possibly order it but its  $138  a case, but they couldn't tell me how many 750ML bottles were in a case . Im guessing 12 but they think its 6 . Was $7.00 a 16oz glass at the pub so that would be about $14 ea bottle. Cant imagine its more expensive by the case.


----------



## Dataman

I liked Miller.   Shame can't drink any alcohol.  Big D got me.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Dataman said:


> I liked Miller.   Shame can't drink any alcohol.  Big D got me.



In my early days i was almost exclusively drinking Miller then Miller Genuine Draft. That was before craft beer came along in  big way.  I usually had a half barrel of miller on tap at my bar. Havn't had a miller for at least 10YRs or more.


----------



## Ashful

Haven't had a Miller since before I could legally buy my own beer.

What's "the big D"?


----------



## Dobish

I was working at the Great American Beer Fest over the weekend. I got to try a lot of new beers that might be my favorite now


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Dobish said:


> I was working at the Great American Beer Fest over the weekend. I got to try a lot of new beers that might be my favorite now


Which ones ?


----------



## Dobish

Eastern Brewing out of Detroit had a really good White Coffee Beer. I had a few sours that were pretty tasty. For GABF, so many people brew beers just for the event that they don't serve anywhere else. 

There were over 4000 beers there, so I didn't get to try them all


----------



## HisTreeNut

Ashful said:


> Haven't had a Miller since before I could legally buy my own beer.
> 
> What's "the big D"?


Diabetes.

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashful

Dobish said:


> There were over 4000 beers there, so I didn't get to try them all


Quitter.


----------



## Dobish

Ashful said:


> Quitter.



i stuck to sours, saisons, pilsners and kolsch.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Had a  chance to pick this up for a birthday celebration.This one does not taste like most Dogfish beers.It really is like part wine. Very smooth ,not at all bitter with an IBU of 12 on the scale. You cant detect a trace of alcohol even though its a big 9%. Well done dogfish. $16 for a 4 pak.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Had a  chance to pick this up for a birthday celebration.This one does not taste like most Dogfish beers.It really is like part wine. Very smooth ,not at all bitter with an IBU of 12 on the scale. You cant detect a trace of alcohol even though its a big 9%. Well done dogfish. $16 for a 4 pak.


Figured you’d like that one.  If I see it on the menu, I usually order it, as I never know when I’ll see it next.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Had 3 different Octoberfest brews last night continuing my week long birthday celebration. None were outstanding except the Victory was very good. Also had a Sam Adams and a Leinenkugel both of which fell flat and weak. Was at the Crackle Barrel Bar Catawissa Pa. Not much of a selection.


----------



## Ashful

The guys at Victory know their stuff.  Their mostly hoppy brews don’t suit me, but they get all kinds of respect from the hop heads.  I like their Golden Monkey and variant White Monkey.  I’ll pass on the Sour Monkey.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

I do remember getting  a variety pak of Victory and the Golden Monkey was the best one of the bunch.


----------



## mrjohneel

Miller High Life.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

I want to share with my friends and family that i drank frequently and went to parties while in High School 44 years ago. I just wanted to get that out in case im ever nominated to the supreme court.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Kind of weak on flavor. Came  to life with a shot of ammaretto added.  5.4%ABV  A beer should stand on its own. I dont have to add flavor to dogfish beers.


----------



## fbelec

i'll take a #4 thank you


----------



## Ashful

fbelec said:


> i'll take a #4 thank you



Are you actually recalling way back to Bro’Bart’s Natty Light?


----------



## Dobish

Seasoned Oak said:


> View attachment 230265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of weak on flavor. Came  to life with a shot of ammaretto added.  5.4%ABV  A beer should stand on its own. I dont have to add flavor to dogfish beers.



yeah, that beer tastes like chemicals to me. All synthetic, no actual flavor.


----------



## fbelec

nope. looking at seasoned oak's picture it's the dark one that looks like stout


----------



## Zkx14

Ashful said:


> The guys at Victory know their stuff.  Their mostly hoppy brews don’t suit me, but they get all kinds of respect from the hop heads.  I like their Golden Monkey and variant White Monkey.  I’ll pass on the Sour Monkey.


Have one Storm King left in the fridge-very good, but quite hoppy compared to most Imp stouts I have had.  Have you had their Java Cask?  I had one last year I got in a mixed 6.  Awesome brew.  I think it comes out in November, so on the lookout for it.


----------



## Zkx14

Seasoned Oak said:


> View attachment 230077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had 3 different Octoberfest brews last night continuing my week long birthday celebration. None were outstanding except the Victory was very good. Also had a Sam Adams and a Leinenkugel both of which fell flat and weak. Was at the Crackle Barrel Bar Catawissa Pa. Not much of a selection.


Been 'trying' different octoberfests (bottles) I thought Sam Adams was pretty good.  Really like Goose. https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct...aw0TsKqvVLYBbb9goWXpH7si&ust=1538922857684599


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Zkx14 said:


> Been 'trying' different octoberfests (bottles) I thought Sam Adams was pretty good.  Really like Goose.


Perhaps if i had not had the Victory first(or at all) id of had a better opinion of the Sam Adams and the  Lienenkugle. Try the Victory and then compare. But everyone's taste is different.


----------



## Ashful

Zkx14 said:


> Have one Storm King left in the fridge-very good, but quite hoppy compared to most Imp stouts I have had.  Have you had their Java Cask?


Nope.  As mentioned, I’m not a big fan of Victory brews, too hoppy for me, but I do appreciate their expertise in that area.  Their collection of brews all receive pretty high marks.

Now on something more in my wheelhouse, there were two new treats for me this week:

Avery’s 18.4% ABV Pump[ky]on, bourbon barrel-aged pumpkin ale:

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/30/135078/

Central Waters Brewer’s Reserve 12% ABV Scotch Ale / Wee Heavy:

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/652/96677/

Both were absolutely fantastic, IMO.


----------



## Zkx14

Seasoned Oak said:


> Perhaps if i had not had the Victory first(or at all) id of had a better opinion of the Sam Adams and the  Lienenkugle. Try the Victory and then compare. But everyone's taste is different.


Got a 6 of the Festbier.  Good stuff!   It might be a touch hoppier than a lot of octoberfests. But the hops play well with others in this brew.  Not hogging up center stage like an IPA.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Picked up some imperial pumpkin this weekend. First time iv had anything from this brewer. 9%


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Picked up some imperial pumpkin this weekend. First time iv had anything from this brewer. 9%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 230910



Fegley’s makes my favorite Imperial Stouts, hands down.  That whole series (Insidious, Devious, Delirious, Venemous, etc.) is all good stuff, some of my favorite brews.

I used to eat at that brewery at least once or twice per week, I did my graduate studies right down the street from them, a nice walk in the right weather.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Another pumpkin ale ,this one is really good. Saucony Creek Maple Mistress 9.5%  These pumpkin ales are getting better every year( and
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 stronger)   Having it with Habenero Banana sauce  hot wings. Banana sauce is and asian sauce made with bananas.
.https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/30902/98228/


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Todays Treat . A good American made Belgian Quad.Three Philosophers from Ommegang Brewery in New York State. 9.7 % ABV . A rich wine like taste with chocolate and cherry notes. Belgian Quads are top shelf and one of my favorite beer styles. Never had a bad Quad.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Avery’s 18.4% ABV Pump[ky]on, bourbon barrel-aged pumpkin ale:
> 
> https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/30/135078/
> 
> Central Waters Brewer’s Reserve 12% ABV Scotch Ale / Wee Heavy:
> 
> https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/652/96677/
> 
> Both were absolutely fantastic, IMO.


  18% is a lot to handle in one bottle. No doubt you can feel the love before you get to the bottom of the first bottle.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Todays Treat . A good American made Belgian Quad.Three Philosophers from Ommegang Brewery in New York State. 9.7 % ABV . A rich wine like taste with chocolate and cherry notes. Belgian Quads are top shelf and one of my favorite beer styles. Never had a bad Quad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232172


Philosophers is great, easily my favorite Ommegang brew.

On the subject of bad quads, I'm not sure you could call it "bad", but my least favorite quad is ironically from one of my favorite breweries, St. Bernardus.  Quads are all boozy, but their Abt.12 just takes that over the top, without the same sweet goodness of Philosophers, La Trappe, or some of my other favorite quads.

Had a 25 oz. bottle of Houblon Chouffe Dobbelen IPA Tripel last weekend, I had forgotten how much I enjoy that brew, even with "IPA" in the name:

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/321/27804/


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Had a 25 oz. bottle of Houblon Chouffe Dobbelen IPA Tripel last weekend, I had forgotten how much I enjoy that brew, even with "IPA" in the name:
> 
> https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/321/27804/


 Ahh... so your not totally Anti IPA . Yes there are some good ones out there. Id be tempted to try an IPA with the word "tripel" after it. They are overdone in the market place though. A craft beer list at a local pub might contain 50% IPAs .


----------



## Chimney Smoke

I tried some new stuff the past few weeks.  Dogfish Head Punkin Ale, not a big fan, not much pumpkin and spice flavor as others, Bells Brewing Special Double Cream Stout was pretty good, Left Hand Brewing Nitro Milk Stout was also pretty good.  One of my new favorites is from a small brewery in southern Maine called Mast Landing called Gunner's Daughter.  It's a milk stout with a little bit of peanut taste at the end and is really good.  I imagine it's probably hard to find outside southern Maine though.


----------



## Zkx14

Seasoned Oak said:


> Todays Treat . A good American made Belgian Quad.Three Philosophers from Ommegang Brewery in New York State. 9.7 % ABV . A rich wine like taste with chocolate and cherry notes. Belgian Quads are top shelf and one of my favorite beer styles. Never had a bad Quad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 232172


not much into berry beers, but that sounds good.  On the cherries,..Got a 6 of Mad Elf last weekend. Mmmm


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Today a new brew from one of my favorite brewers   Innis and Gunn. Bourbon aged dark ale in the vein of Backwoods bastard from Founders. 7.4% ABV 
Smooth and tasty. Recommended serving temp 39-43 Deg.


----------



## begreen

Had some Elysian - The Fix and thought of you SO. It's complex and a very satisfying sipper. Seasonal only.

_American Imperial Stout- 8.9% ABV. This intensely dark, rich, and roasty imperial stout is brewed with over 9 bbls of Stumptown Cold Brew and aged on 3000 pounds of Congolese cocoa nibs sourced by Theo Chocolate.

_


----------



## Ashful

I had an interesting one at a bar on Friday, but can't find any mention of it online.  It's from Full Pint Brewery (in PA), and was called something like "Supreme Dudeliness".  The name is a take-off from The Big Lebowski, and the beer had hints of coffee and creme, like his beloved White Russian.  It was very good, not a daily drinker, but a nice treat.  ABV 9%, if I recall.


----------



## begreen

His Royal Dudeness - Imperial White Russian Stout. My son would love this, but it looks like it was an east coast only seasonal.


----------



## Ashful

begreen said:


> His Royal Dudeness - Imperial White Russian Stout. My son would love this, but it looks like it was an east coast only seasonal.


That was it!  Better than I was expecting, I only ordered it because it was the only non-Pale Ale on the menu, that day.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> Had some Elysian - The Fix and thought of you SO. It's complex and a very satisfying sipper. Seasonal only.
> 
> _American Imperial Stout- 8.9% ABV. This intensely dark, rich, and roasty imperial stout is brewed with over 9 bbls of Stumptown Cold Brew and aged on 3000 pounds of Congolese cocoa nibs sourced by Theo Chocolate.
> View attachment 232375
> _


That looks good ,i dont think we will ever run out of new brews to try. I making it my mission in retirement to try as many as possible.But not all at once!


----------



## Zkx14

Got a mixed 4 from the bottle room of a local pizza place yesterday.  Enjoyed the Narwhal last night along with an Italian sub and hot wings.  Gonna open another here shortly. Tonight's menu- venison burger off the grill and Mrs Ts pierogies.
 Eeny Meeny miny mo...


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Todays toast ,another great brew from Innis and Gunn .An american amber red ale ,rum barrel aged. 6.8% ABV. This scotish brewer never disappoints. Smooth and rich. Paired with steak marinated in Apricot Brandy.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Zkx14 said:


> View attachment 232418
> 
> Got a mixed 4 from the bottle room of a local pizza place yesterday.  Enjoyed the Narwhal last night along with an Italian sub and hot wings.  Gonna open another here shortly. Tonight's menu- venison burger off the grill and Mrs Ts pierogies.
> Eeny Meeny miny mo...


Nice lineup. I wish our local pizza place had such a selection! Our local sheetz now has a beer room,about 50 to 70 different brews mostly junk.


----------



## Zkx14

Seasoned Oak said:


> Nice lineup. I wish our local pizza place had such a selection! Our local sheetz now has a beer room,about 50 to 70 different brews mostly junk.


This place is actually so close we never go there to eat.  Just get take out or delivery.  I knew a while ago they started serving beer.  Craft beers in particular.  I did not realize it had grown into a 'bottle shop' and just found out their taproom has grown to 44 taps.  They have a LOT of different beers including quite a few high dollar brews..  Of the 4 I showed 3 were $4 or less.  The Java Cask was $9.  They have MANY more that are more than that.  I could really get in trouble in this place.  LOL  But at least I can try some stuff I would never have considered buying a case or even a 6 of.


----------



## AlbergSteve

It's my Friday...


----------



## Seasoned Oak

US troops wipe out icelands entire beer supply in one weekend. 
Hats off to our thirsty troops. Cheers
https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/...ntcmp=ob_article_footer_text&intcmp=obnetwork


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> US troops wipe out icelands entire beer supply in one weekend.
> Hats off to our thirsty troops. Cheers
> https://www.foxnews.com/food-drink/...ntcmp=ob_article_footer_text&intcmp=obnetwork



Cancelling our trip to Iceland, now...


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Founders Backwoods Bastard .This is one of Founders Very Best. A flavor explosion. Strong barrel aged scotch ale. 12.2% ABV . Managed to find a case of this locally. Luckily its not founders most expensive brew by far, but right up there with the best on taste.


----------



## Zkx14

Seasoned Oak said:


> Founders Backwoods Bastard .This is one of Founders Very Best. A flavor explosion. Strong barrel aged scotch ale. 12.2% ABV . Managed to find a case of this locally. Luckily its not founders most expensive brew by far, but right up there with the best on taste.
> 
> View attachment 232845


added to my 'to do' list.  lol


----------



## Trey1979

That Miller lite



2018 drolet ht2000


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Home made Lime infused American Pale Ale. Not too hoppy. ABV 6%. Kegged 2 days ago, needs a few more days to mature. Goes down very nice.


----------



## fbelec

looks great for only a couple of days. good head


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

fbelec said:


> looks great for only a couple of days. good head


I am very "scientific" about the combination of temperature and carbonation. Needs some attention. But it works.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Citrus is a popular brewing ingredient lately. Here is a popular one at a local pub. Not that strong at  4.7ABV. An easy drinker. Cant really find the hops in this one.


----------



## Zkx14

Speaking of easy drinkers... Just had a Ballast Point, Victory at Sea Imperial Porter with  coffee and vanilla.  I sipped it and enjoyed it for a while, But so smooth you would never guess it for a 10 point


----------



## Seasoned Oak

So the wife was out of town this Thanksgiving and i tried to do the cooking. All went well except i couldnt find the mixer blades. So we mixed the pumpkin pie in the blender. But the mashed potatoes were another thing. But where there's a will, theres a way. I mashed the potatoes with a beer bottle.   


	

		
			
		

		
	
             I think thats the polish method


----------



## HisTreeNut

Seasoned Oak said:


> So the wife was out of town this Thanksgiving and i tried to do the cooking. All went well except i couldnt find the mixer blades. So we mixed the pumpkin pie in the blender. But the mashed potatoes were another thing. But where there's a will, theres a way. I mashed the potatoes with a beer bottle.
> View attachment 234059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats the polish method


Being Polish and proud of it, that's not Polish...that's the college frat boy method...lol 

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seasoned Oak

HisTreeNut said:


> Being Polish and proud of it, that's not Polish...that's the college frat boy method...lol
> 
> Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


Im half polish , but it may be the best half.


----------



## Ashful

Tonight’s treat, on a recommendation from a friend:  Evil Genius Purple Monkey Dishwasher chocolate peanut butter porter. 




As I would have expected based on the name, not one of my favorites.  But, hey... sometimes you need to try new things.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Ashful said:


> Tonight’s treat, on a recommendation from a friend:  Evil Genius Purple Monkey Dishwasher chocolate peanut butter porter.
> 
> View attachment 234124
> 
> 
> As I would have expected based on the name, not one of my favorites.  But, hey... sometimes you need to try new things.


I am considered a dare devil wood and drink wise. I ate a fish in Taiwan in 1996 while it was still flipping its tail on my plate. This would not be my beer. Looking at this again, you just reminded me I have to start our dishwasher. Thanks!


----------



## begreen

Ashful said:


> Tonight’s treat, on a recommendation from a friend:  Evil Genius Purple Monkey Dishwasher chocolate peanut butter porter.
> 
> View attachment 234124
> 
> 
> As I would have expected based on the name, not one of my favorites.  But, hey... sometimes you need to try new things.


I'll have my beer nuts on the side, thank you very much. And hold the dishwater.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

begreen said:


> I'll have my beer nuts on the side, thank you very much. And hold the dishwater.


Dishwasher is running! Wife happy.


----------



## Ashful

Evil Genius has a lot of good brews with interesting names.  I can see why some would like this one, it’s boozy and smooth, but I’ve just never been a big fan of any porter.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Tonight’s treat, on a recommendation from a friend:  Evil Genius Purple Monkey Dishwasher chocolate peanut butter porter.
> As I would have expected based on the name, not one of my favorites.  But, hey... sometimes you need to try new things.


Iv seen this several times but based on the name i did not bite.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

A very good Russian Imperial Stout, Wood Aged Bitches Brew  by dogfish.  9% ABV.  Tasty and smooth. Dogfish comes through again.


----------



## Zkx14

Seasoned Oak said:


> A very good Russian Imperial Stout, Wood Aged Bitches Brew  by dogfish.  9% ABV.  Tasty and smooth. Dogfish comes through again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 234239


I tried that one before...Some other flavors in there that didn't work for me. Not like 'terrible, can't drink this"  LOL, just not my thing.


----------



## Zkx14

Now this is 'my thing' !  Picked up a 4 pack this afternoon.before work.  After anxiously awaiting all night,  just sipping one now.
A truly beautiful brew.  Smooth, creamy..SO  MUCH of that deep imp stout Flavor!  And at 11.8 ABV will warm you up quick.  ​


----------



## AlbergSteve

This is how popular IPA's are here in BC...

https://beermebc.com/2018/12/04/the-best-in-bc-craft-beer-2018-peoples-choice-awards/


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

AlbergSteve said:


> This is how popular IPA's are here in BC...
> 
> https://beermebc.com/2018/12/04/the-best-in-bc-craft-beer-2018-peoples-choice-awards/


I am on my way!


----------



## Zkx14

AlbergSteve said:


> This is how popular IPA's are here in BC...
> 
> https://beermebc.com/2018/12/04/the-best-in-bc-craft-beer-2018-peoples-choice-awards/


I'd like to try the Hoyne Dark Matter


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Heres one id love to find. A rare German DoppleBock 14% ABV . Its on my Xmas list . Anyone know where this is hiding?


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Seasoned Oak said:


> View attachment 234952
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres one id love to find. A rare German DoppleBock 14% ABV . Its on my Xmas list . Anyone know where this is hiding?


249 Kaiser Allee Neukirchen-Vluyn Nort Rhein Westfalen, Deutschland. 
They are closed now. Open tomorrow at 10 AM local time.


----------



## Ashful

Had an old favorite on tap today, it has been a year or two since I had it last, and forgot just how much I enjoyed this one.  From your favorite brewery, @Seasoned Oak, Founder's Bourbon barrel-aged Curmudgeon:

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/1199/210659/

Definitely the best brew I've had from Founders, in the few years I've been sampling them.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Definitely the best brew I've had from Founders, in the few years I've been sampling them.



Is it better than Backwoods Bastard? I remember you really liking that one. That and CBS are my 2 top brews from Founders. I haven't tried this Curmudgeon yet, but ill put it on my Xmas list.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Is it better than Backwoods Bastard? I remember you really liking that one. That and CBS are my 2 top brews from Founders. I haven't tried this Curmudgeon ye, but ill put it on my Xmas list.



Oh yes, I enjoy this is much better than Backwoods, by a long shot.  Curmudgeon is one I used to get quite frequently, but it fell of my radar in the last two years.  The Backwoods Bastard is one I can enjoy occasionally, but it’s not right in my wheelhouse.

Corsendonk Christmas ale is now on tap in my neighborhood.  That’s a nice one, if you have the chance to try it.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Founders is just starting to show up around here. I have a case of Backwoods Bastard on backorder at my local outlet. Ill ask about the Curmudgeon as well.  They have a huge variety of styles ,its hard to keep track of them.


----------



## Ashful

To be specific, this was “Bourbon Barrel-aged Curmudgeon.”   I’m not sure if it’s available in bottles, I’ve always had it on tap, but it might be.

The Backwoods Bastard is more hoppy than I normally like, but they do such a good job with it, it’s hard not to like it.  I usually lean more boozy and malty, though.


----------



## Ashful

Just put some Kwak and Mad Elf in the fridge.  Here’s the current stock, in the garage beer fridge.




... and up top:




Basement stock includes a few others, which will be rotated in after the Christmas stuff is played out.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Thats my kind of Fridge.  That Weyerbacher Pumpkin ale looks interesting. I should be able to find that locally.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> That Weyerbacher Pumpkin ale looks interesting. I should be able to find that locally.



It’s more spice and less sweet than most pumpkin beers.  I don’t like most pumpkin ales, but I can tolerate this one.


----------



## begreen

Goose Island Bourbon County Stout
Aged in 4+ year old Heaven Hill Bourbon barrels. I don't know if I would call this a favorite, but it is unique. It is thick when pouring and not much head. With forward tastes of ale, malt and bourbon, it's silky almost syrupy smooth and finishes more like a port. Low on bitters and a bit of a sweetey. This is our Christmas Eve ale this year. Glad I am not going anywhere, a pint of this at 15.7% abv packs a punch. Now my wife wants to switch to prosecco.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

A New Belgium Trippel 8.5% ABV .Not bad, but not the best Trippel out there for sure.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

begreen said:


> Goose Island Bourbon County Stout
> Aged in 4+ year old Heaven Hill Bourbon barrels. I don't know if I would call this a favorite, but it is unique. It is thick when pouring and not much head. With forward tastes of ale, malt and bourbon, it's silky almost syrupy smooth and finishes more like a port. Low on bitters and a bit of a sweetey. This is our Christmas Eve ale this year. Glad I am not going anywhere, a pint of this packs a punch. Now my wife wants to switch to prosecco.
> 
> View attachment 236555
> View attachment 236556


I like your Mrs. already.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

The holiday line up. One tonight and one for Xmas day.


----------



## begreen

Very appropriate.


----------



## AlbergSteve

begreen said:


> Goose Island Bourbon County Stout
> Aged in 4+ year old Heaven Hill Bourbon barrels. I don't know if I would call this a favorite, but it is unique. It is thick when pouring and not much head. With forward tastes of ale, malt and bourbon, it's silky almost syrupy smooth and finishes more like a port. Low on bitters and a bit of a sweetey. This is our Christmas Eve ale this year. Glad I am not going anywhere, a pint of this at 15.7% abv packs a punch. Now my wife wants to switch to prosecco.
> 
> View attachment 236555
> View attachment 236556


Dear God, that's more like barley wine...


----------



## AlbergSteve

This started out as beer, my Christmas eve tipple...



And the Christmas lineup...



Have a great holiday everyone!

Steve


----------



## Zkx14

Ashful said:


> To be specific, this was “Bourbon Barrel-aged Curmudgeon.”   I’m not sure if it’s available in bottles, I’ve always had it on tap, but it might be.
> 
> The Backwoods Bastard is more hoppy than I normally like, but they do such a good job with it, it’s hard not to like it.  I usually lean more boozy and malty, though.


Found a 4 pack of Backwoods Bastard the other day and just poured one to have with my Christmas dinner.  Excellent!  (still sipping as I write this..).
I have had the regular Curmudgeon.  But after recently having Dirty Bastard and seeing the difference to the 'Backwoods' variety I really want to try the Barrel Aged Curmudgeon.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

*From The Daily Beast; Holiday Season Beers

It’s now become a favorite tradition in the U.S, too. Some brewers make the same beer every year, some make something different. Here are 20 to look out for this holiday season.*

*Anchor Christmas Ale* In 1975, Anchor brewed the first winter beer in America, since Prohibition. This year’s edition of Christmas Ale is its 44th. As always, the recipe is a tightly held secret, and the label features a different tree—2018 is the Korean Pine.

*Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale* My wife’s favorite winter beer; more than 30 years old and still a classic. It has a big malt body, rambunctious pine and citrus hops: an IPA muscle car, revving and roaring, the way we used to drink them.

*Deschutes Jubelale* Local artists create a new label every year for the Deschutes Jubelale, and there’s a work of art inside the bottle as well. Took me a while to understand this malty masterpiece, but once I dug the earthy English hops, I was a solid fan.

*Full Sail Wassail* This is a big amber beer with plenty of caramel malt and gobs of Pacific Northwest hops that warms you right through. Full Sail may not be the landmark brewery it once was, but this beer rocks.

*Samuel Smith’s Winter Welcome* This Yorkshire brewery’s beautifully packaged winter warmer bulges with biscuity malts and classic English yeast aromas. “Blessings of your heart; you brew good ale,” quoth Shakespeare on the label. Forsooth!

*Harpoon Winter Warmer* One of the few spiced ales I do like is the Harpoon Winter Warmer. It drops the pumpkin pie spices in a different direction, and you wind up with a glass of gingerbread. I love it—it’s so homey.

*Great Lakes Christmas Ale* The other spiced ale I like is Great Lakes Christmas Ale! Its brewers keep it simple: a big sweet beer brewed with local honey, and spiced with ginger and cinnamon. Just the thing to drink while watching other people shovel snow.

*Dupont Avec Les Bons Voeux *The Belgian Dupont Avec definitely comes “with our good wishes.” This super-saison is spicy, full-bodied, touched with citrus, and never even hints at its 9.5-percent ABV. Simply marvelous.

*Scaldis Noel* A magisterial beer, which is a full 12-percent ABV, Scaldis Noel is richly layered with baking spices, dried and fully ripe fruit, and a wink of freshness that’s amazing to find in a beer this size. A snifter of it is just the thing to drink before retiring on Christmas Eve.

*De Dolle Stille Nacht* The character of De Dolle is truly unique: sweet as sunshine, like an aged dandelion wine, but crisp around the edges with a hint of acidic Forelle pear. Drinking it lights me up like star shine.

*Samuel Adams Old Fezziwig* Be warned: You have to buy the Samuel Adams Winter Variety Pack to get a bottle of its Old Fezziwig filled with orange-gingerbread goodness but it’s totally worth it. And the tasty Holiday Porter is an added bonus.

*Penn St. Nikolaus Bock* An old favorite from an early Pittsburgh brand: Penn begins releasing this rich, malty beauty at its brewery on December 6 A.K.A St. Nikolaus’s Day. I made it once, and wound up singing Christmas carols on the 14th Street bridge.

*Samichlaus* The Schloss Eggenberg brewery in Austria brews this immense lager once a year, on St. Nikolaus’s Day, and ages it up to 10 months. That aging smooths and rounds it, but at 14-percent ABV, it’s a smooth, rounded battering ram.

*He’Brew Chanukah Hanukkah, Pass The Beer* Yes, Hanukkah is over, but you can still buy this tasty beer: it’s a miracle! The rich dark ale is brewed with chocolate, and, naturally, eight malts and eight hops. Such symbolism!

*Port Brewing Santa’s Little Helper* If Santa gets too much help from this 10-percent ABV imperial stout, he’ll never get back up the chimney. Huge, plum pudding-rich with a proper burnt-bitter edge; not just fun, it’s damned well-done.

*Tröegs Mad Elf *Honey, tart cherries, and spicy Belgian yeast character make this friendly monster a perennial favorite. There’s also a Grand Cru version (“the director’s cut”), and a big three-liter magnum package.

*Hardywood Gingerbread Stout *This festive stout put Richmond on the beer map. Thick, toasty, and sweet, with the tingling spice of gingerbread laced throughout. Buy a few bottles, it ages well, too.

*Ninkasi Sleigh’r *Heavy metal plays in nearly every craft brewhouse that I visit these days and beers, like this killer amped-up altbier are the result. More hops, more malt! But more East Coast distribution would be a great holiday gift…

*That Local Beer *While I love perennial holiday releases, it’s also fun to see what else is out there! Go check out the new guys in the industrial park who are making positively kick-ass beer. One of my local examples is Tomfoolery Brewing in Hammonton, New Jersey, which gets clippings from a local Christmas tree farm to make a Spruce Tip Ale. Now that’s seasonal!

*Miller High Life Magnums* Okay, maybe Miller High Life is not a favorite, but I’m a beer-inclusive kind of guy, and everyone should have a chance to join in the holiday fun. And if nothing else, this 750-ml bottle of High Life, complete with gold foil and a red ribbon, is certainly fun.


----------



## Ashful

Jan Pijpelink said:


> *From The Daily Beast; Holiday Season Beers
> 
> It’s now become a favorite tradition in the U.S, too. Some brewers make the same beer every year, some make something different. Here are 20 to look out for this holiday season.*
> 
> *Anchor Christmas Ale* In 1975, Anchor brewed the first winter beer in America, since Prohibition. This year’s edition of Christmas Ale is its 44th. As always, the recipe is a tightly held secret, and the label features a different tree—2018 is the Korean Pine.
> 
> *Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale* My wife’s favorite winter beer; more than 30 years old and still a classic. It has a big malt body, rambunctious pine and citrus hops: an IPA muscle car, revving and roaring, the way we used to drink them.
> 
> *Deschutes Jubelale* Local artists create a new label every year for the Deschutes Jubelale, and there’s a work of art inside the bottle as well. Took me a while to understand this malty masterpiece, but once I dug the earthy English hops, I was a solid fan.
> 
> *Full Sail Wassail* This is a big amber beer with plenty of caramel malt and gobs of Pacific Northwest hops that warms you right through. Full Sail may not be the landmark brewery it once was, but this beer rocks.
> 
> *Samuel Smith’s Winter Welcome* This Yorkshire brewery’s beautifully packaged winter warmer bulges with biscuity malts and classic English yeast aromas. “Blessings of your heart; you brew good ale,” quoth Shakespeare on the label. Forsooth!
> 
> *Harpoon Winter Warmer* One of the few spiced ales I do like is the Harpoon Winter Warmer. It drops the pumpkin pie spices in a different direction, and you wind up with a glass of gingerbread. I love it—it’s so homey.
> 
> *Great Lakes Christmas Ale* The other spiced ale I like is Great Lakes Christmas Ale! Its brewers keep it simple: a big sweet beer brewed with local honey, and spiced with ginger and cinnamon. Just the thing to drink while watching other people shovel snow.
> 
> *Dupont Avec Les Bons Voeux *The Belgian Dupont Avec definitely comes “with our good wishes.” This super-saison is spicy, full-bodied, touched with citrus, and never even hints at its 9.5-percent ABV. Simply marvelous.
> 
> *Scaldis Noel* A magisterial beer, which is a full 12-percent ABV, Scaldis Noel is richly layered with baking spices, dried and fully ripe fruit, and a wink of freshness that’s amazing to find in a beer this size. A snifter of it is just the thing to drink before retiring on Christmas Eve.
> 
> *De Dolle Stille Nacht* The character of De Dolle is truly unique: sweet as sunshine, like an aged dandelion wine, but crisp around the edges with a hint of acidic Forelle pear. Drinking it lights me up like star shine.
> 
> *Samuel Adams Old Fezziwig* Be warned: You have to buy the Samuel Adams Winter Variety Pack to get a bottle of its Old Fezziwig filled with orange-gingerbread goodness but it’s totally worth it. And the tasty Holiday Porter is an added bonus.
> 
> *Penn St. Nikolaus Bock* An old favorite from an early Pittsburgh brand: Penn begins releasing this rich, malty beauty at its brewery on December 6 A.K.A St. Nikolaus’s Day. I made it once, and wound up singing Christmas carols on the 14th Street bridge.
> 
> *Samichlaus* The Schloss Eggenberg brewery in Austria brews this immense lager once a year, on St. Nikolaus’s Day, and ages it up to 10 months. That aging smooths and rounds it, but at 14-percent ABV, it’s a smooth, rounded battering ram.
> 
> *He’Brew Chanukah Hanukkah, Pass The Beer* Yes, Hanukkah is over, but you can still buy this tasty beer: it’s a miracle! The rich dark ale is brewed with chocolate, and, naturally, eight malts and eight hops. Such symbolism!
> 
> *Port Brewing Santa’s Little Helper* If Santa gets too much help from this 10-percent ABV imperial stout, he’ll never get back up the chimney. Huge, plum pudding-rich with a proper burnt-bitter edge; not just fun, it’s damned well-done.
> 
> *Tröegs Mad Elf *Honey, tart cherries, and spicy Belgian yeast character make this friendly monster a perennial favorite. There’s also a Grand Cru version (“the director’s cut”), and a big three-liter magnum package.
> 
> *Hardywood Gingerbread Stout *This festive stout put Richmond on the beer map. Thick, toasty, and sweet, with the tingling spice of gingerbread laced throughout. Buy a few bottles, it ages well, too.
> 
> *Ninkasi Sleigh’r *Heavy metal plays in nearly every craft brewhouse that I visit these days and beers, like this killer amped-up altbier are the result. More hops, more malt! But more East Coast distribution would be a great holiday gift…
> 
> *That Local Beer *While I love perennial holiday releases, it’s also fun to see what else is out there! Go check out the new guys in the industrial park who are making positively kick-ass beer. One of my local examples is Tomfoolery Brewing in Hammonton, New Jersey, which gets clippings from a local Christmas tree farm to make a Spruce Tip Ale. Now that’s seasonal!
> 
> *Miller High Life Magnums* Okay, maybe Miller High Life is not a favorite, but I’m a beer-inclusive kind of guy, and everyone should have a chance to join in the holiday fun. And if nothing else, this 750-ml bottle of High Life, complete with gold foil and a red ribbon, is certainly fun.



The Scaldis and the Samichlaus get high marks from me.  The Deschutes ain’t bad, either.  You can keep the rest of them.

Today’s guests at chateau Ashful were drinking Fegley’s Rude Elf, Weyerbacher’s Blithering Idiot, and St. Bernardous Watou Tripel.  Troeg’s Mad Elf, St. Bernardous Christmas, and Delirium Noel were also in the fridge, but no takers.  More for me, next week!  I stuck with the port, today.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Woody5506

I guess I never knew this thread existed...I have some catching up to do. 

I'm not huge on Christmas/winter beers however I will drink them if provided, like when my in laws fill their fridge with them. That said the two I had the other night were Fat Heads Holly Jolly Christmas ale and Brooklyn Winter Lager. Fat Head definitely took the cake on that one. 

My style of choice is IPA's, particularly New England styles...I guess it's pretty hip of me but hey, there's a reason why they are so popular. There's about 5 breweries/craft beer bars within a 3 mile radius of my house. Rochester in general has blown up with breweries over the past couple years, so much so that Other Half Brewing, one of NYC's famed breweries is opening up another location about 20 mins outside of Rochester. As awesome as that is, I can't always bring myself to buy $20+ 4 packs of beer when there's plenty of local options that can be significantly cheaper and just as good in my opinion.


----------



## begreen

We finished up a couple pints of my last year's winter ale. Not meaning to brag, but I like it better than several others we've sampled this season.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> We finished up a couple pints of my last year's winter ale. Not meaning to brag, but I like it better than several others we've sampled this season.


Iv found the local craft beer made by people i know to be the best of the best. My local craft bar makes a Quad to die for. Cant seem to get enough of it, but it is 10%, so it gets enough of me fast. Nothing iv had from a bottle has yet to beat it. Ill keep tryin though!


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Fegleys Rude Elf Reserve. A belgian strong dark ale. Similar to Troegs mad elf. 10.5% ABV


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> View attachment 237025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fegleys Rude Elf Reserve. A belgian strong dark ale. Similar to Troegs mad elf. 10.5% ABV



That’s a perennial here, as is mad elf, both local.  Mad elf is sweet, rude elf spicy with lots of clove.  It used to be called “Rudolf’s Reserve”, until they were threatened with trademark infringement a few years back, then they changed it to Rude Elf’s Reserve.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Now that the guests are gone...red IPA I made about three years ago that's kept really well.


----------



## HisTreeNut

Seasoned Oak said:


> A New Belgium Trippel 8.5% ABV .Not bad, but not the best Trippel out there for sure.



New Belgium is brewed local in Asheville, NC.  Need to pay them a visit.
Everything I have tried from them has been decent.  Haven't had the Trippel yet.  What was good and bad about it?


----------



## Seasoned Oak

HisTreeNut said:


> New Belgium is brewed local in Asheville, NC.  Need to pay them a visit.
> Everything I have tried from them has been decent.  Haven't had the Trippel yet.  What was good and bad about it?


Belgian Trippels and Quads are some of the best brews out there. Lots of strong competition in this category. This one was just so-so for me. Once you've had a good one you will know the difference. Ashful can point you toward some good ones.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

HisTreeNut said:


> New Belgium is brewed local in Asheville, NC.  Need to pay them a visit.
> Everything I have tried from them has been decent.  Haven't had the Trippel yet.  What was good and bad about it?


What's bad about them, is that they are not from Belgium.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Jan Pijpelink said:


> What's bad about them, is that they are not from Belgium.


The best Belgian Quad iv ever had is made locally and served in a small brew pub where i live.  The owner is a recent immigrant, you guessed it, from "Belgium".


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Seasoned Oak said:


> The best Belgian Quad iv ever had is made locally and served in a small brew pub where i live.  The owner is a recent immigrant, you guessed it, from "Belgium".


I believe you. And I envy you that you live in a pub.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Jan Pijpelink said:


> I believe you. And I envy you that you live in a pub.


 My bar takes up a large part of the basement of my home ,so i 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 guess i do live in a pub. But the brew pub is down the street. I dont have a serious drinking problem ,but i do take my beer seriously.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Seasoned Oak said:


> My bar takes up a large part of the basement of my home ,so i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess i do live in a pub. But the brew pub is down the street. I dont have a serious drinking problem ,but i do take my beer seriously.


Nice, I still envy you. My "bar" consists only of a keg homebrew in a modified wine fridge.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Seasoned Oak said:


> My bar takes up a large part of the basement of my home ,so i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 237258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess i do live in a pub. But the brew pub is down the street. I dont have a serious drinking problem ,but i do take my beer seriously.



I will take the second chair from the left. You should take that Heineken thing away. It's horrendous.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Jan Pijpelink said:


> I will take the second chair from the left. You should take that Heineken thing away. It's horrendous.


I dont even drink heineken ,thats been there for years.I built this bar about 30 yrs ago. Used to be 8 barstools. These 4 are the survivors.


----------



## fbelec

been reading some of the brews that some drink and had to try some. founders breakfast stout is definitely a winner. a friend was down in Virginia over the christmas to new years week and brought me a present. a seasonal box of 12 from starr hill brewery. it had 4 types of brew in it and i got to say i'm impressed i really liked what i drank. didn't try the IPA yet cuz i'm not a ipa guy but will try it. little red roostarr is so smooth


----------



## Seasoned Oak

fbelec said:


> been reading some of the brews that some drink and had to try some. founders breakfast stout is definitely a winner.


Try the Founders KBS (Kentucky Breakfast stout) its so much Better. About $5  or more though.Founders CBS(Canadian Breakfast Stout) is the holy grail if you can find it ,expect to pay as much as $10 a bottle or $15  glass at a bar.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Belgian Trippels and Quads are some of the best brews out there. Lots of strong competition in this category. This one was just so-so for me. Once you've had a good one you will know the difference. Ashful can point you toward some good ones.



I’ve not had the New Belgium tripel, but I’ve had several of their other brews, and they were... just okay.  But since you asked, here are some of my favorites:

Tripel:
Allagash Curieux (barrel-aged tripel)
St. Bernardous Watou Tripel
Westmalle Tripel
Tripel Karmeleit (a real bargain, here)
St. Bernardous Tripel (regular, green label)
Chimay Blanc

Quad:
La Trappe Quad
Omegag Three Philosophers
Sierra Nevada Ovilla 
St. Bernardous Abt.12

Anything Rochefort is top-notch, but I left them off the list, since (at least around here) their pricing is just insane.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

I managed to get a growler of my favorite Belgian QUAD this weekend.Up until now the brewer kind of hoarded his supply and didnt offer growlers. As a frequent customer i convinced him to loosen up. Its listed at 10.1% ABV. But im sure thats not consistent batch to batch. This stuff is every bit as strong as the Dogfish 120 i have alcohol wise, which is 18% .  Its like a great love ,Intoxicating


----------



## begreen

AlbergSteve said:


> Now that the guests are gone...red IPA I made about three years ago that's kept really well.
> View attachment 237205


I have had great success with Irish Reds that I have made. We drank a 2 yr old one last fall and it was fantastic. It's become a house favorite.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

The Sports grill across the street has this on tap.
*Bourbon County Brand Reserve Stout (2018)*From Goose Island
It gets very good reviews as world class, from beer advocate. I may have to mosey over there and give it a try . At 15% ABV its a sipper,not a chugger.


----------



## begreen

Sounds like the Goose Island Bourbon County Stout I tried a few weeks back.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> Sounds like the Goose Island Bourbon County Stout I tried a few weeks back.


EDIT : Ok i just read your review. Sounds like its well worth a try.


----------



## fbelec

[QUOTE="Seasoned Oak, At 15% ABV its a sipper,not a chugger.[/QUOTE]

where is your sense of adventure


----------



## fbelec

being a bourbon drinker i love these barrel aged beers 2 for the price of one


----------



## Seasoned Oak

fbelec said:


> [QUOTE="Seasoned Oak, At 15% ABV its a sipper,not a chugger.



where is your sense of adventure[/QUOTE]
With my ,luck they will be fresh out by the time i get there. Another local brew pub (Bottleworks) had Founders CBS on tap for 2 weeks. Of course by the time i saw it listed they were fresh out. Was a bargain at $10 a glass vs $14 at the sports grill on my block. The best part about the Sports grill is i can walk home as its literally about 30 yards away.


----------



## fbelec

would love to try CBS on tap usually a different and way better anything on tap


----------



## Ashful

fbelec said:


> would love to try CBS on tap usually a different and way better anything on tap



You’d need to move down this way.  My local place had it on tap all last week, but with better options on tap, I didn’t have it.

Yesterday’s treat, Brasserie Achouffe N’Ice Chouffe.

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/321/2269/


----------



## Chimney Smoke

I had a few Sebago Brewing Company Slick Nick's this afternoon while watching my Patriots beat up on the Chargers.


----------



## fbelec

i too watched the pats open a can of whip a -- on the chargers with a few of these. real nice brew


----------



## Ashful

A little restocking in the garage beer fridge, today.  Gotta get someone to drink those leftover pumpkins and Rude Elf, I’ll take care of the Oktoberfest and Mad Elf myself.





The big’uns on the top shelf:






Yes, there’s more Purple Monkey Dishwasher in there, I wasn’t expecting this, but I’ve grown to like it.


----------



## begreen

I finally got to try a Yuengling or two. Very nice lager. Also got to try some St. Thomas beers (from Texas). They were nicely done.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Picked up 4 cases of Innis and Gunn Original This week. Should last me awhile. Got a deal on it, about $1 a bottle. Its a bit past the Best before date but it taste great to me. The original is the best of the line up i think. Iv also got some Bourbon Barrel aged ,but the original is the best. IMO.  Heading  out now the get a growler of my favorite Quad and Cherry Tripel.


----------



## Ashful

Treat with today’s lunch:




I wasn’t a huge fan of Ommegamg, back when friends started stocking their Weiss beers, but this brew and their Gnomegamg keep reminding me these guys have skill.


----------



## Ashful

Tonight’s dinner treat.  Forgot how much I liked this brew, it has been awhile.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Had a great Prime Rib tonight  with my favorite locally brewed Quad . Not sure which one was better ,but a great combination. Great food compliments great craft beer. I even have the wife hooked on both the Quad and the Prime Rib. She tried both for the first time just this week.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> I even have the wife hooked on both the Quad and the Prime Rib. She tried both for the first time just this week.


That may not end well, for you.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

First time for this Brewery . Belgian Strong Dark Ale. 8.5% ABV   One of the higher priced brews ,rich, intense and satisfying.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> First time for this Brewery .



Delirium was probably my first (when I was young) “favorite brewery”, and it holds up.  It’s rare that I don’t have at least one 25 oz. bottle of Delirium Tremens in the fridge, excellent brew.

Nocturnum ain’t bad, either!


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Delirium was probably my first (when I was young) “favorite brewery”, and it holds up.  It’s rare that I don’t have at least one 25 oz. bottle of Delirium Tremens in the fridge, excellent brew.
> Nocturnum ain’t bad, either!


Ill try anything once. If i see the Tremens as a single or 4 pak ill grab one. Or does it only come in the 25 Oz bottle?  I found the nocturmum offered in a 4 pak for $20.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Weyerbacher Sexy Motherpucker,an american wild ale. 7.5% ABV. Since iv never had a bad beer from Weyerbacher i thought id try this one as it is very reasonably priced compared to other weyerbacher styles. About $32 a case. Its basically a sour cherry beer. Hence the name pucker. I like it.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Ill try anything once. If i see the Tremens as a single or 4 pak ill grab one. Or does it only come in the 25 Oz bottle?  I found the nocturmum offered in a 4 pak for $20.


It comes in 12's, but I've bought more than one case of Tremens 12's that had floaters (solidified protiens) in the bottles, and although it's not bad for the beer, I don't like it.  I've never had that problem with their 25's, so that's what I usually buy from Delirium.


Seasoned Oak said:


> Weyerbacher Sexy Motherpucker,an american wild ale.


Not a fan of sours, but I love the name!  Might have to try it, if I can find singles or 4-packs, locally.  Weyerbacher's Belgians (eg. Merry Monks) aren't the best around, but at half the price of the real thing, I'm a fan!  I wonder if the pricing climbs outside PA?


----------



## Woody5506

Man you guys love European beers. I have pretty much no knowledge of any of them, nor do I ever really buy any. Domestic breweries keep me busy enough and to even one up that on the snob factor I've been pretty much only buying NY beer for the past while. Part of my latest quest has been finding solid NY beers at a good price, so I figure under $14/4pack. Sick of spending $18-20 on 4 packs even if they are great. 


Ashful, being in Philadelphia do you ever come across Russian River beers at bottle shops?


----------



## Ashful

Woody5506 said:


> Man you guys love European beers. I have pretty much no knowledge of any of them, nor do I ever really buy any. Domestic breweries keep me busy enough and to even one up that on the snob factor I've been pretty much only buying NY beer for the past while. Part of my latest quest has been finding solid NY beers at a good price, so I figure under $14/4pack. Sick of spending $18-20 on 4 packs even if they are great.
> 
> 
> Ashful, being in Philadelphia do you ever come across Russian River beers at bottle shops?



Yeah, lots of Russian River around here, but they’re a bunch of hop-heads and I usually avoid overly-hopped beers.  They’re from CA, what’s the Philly connection?

I started drinking the Euro beers, because they were pretty much the only decent ales when I got into beer in the mid-1990’s.  Now, you can buy equal quality and nearly-equal skill from a lot of American craft breweries, so there’s no need to pay the high import prices.  When you get into Belgian ales, particularly Tripels, it’s still worth trying the Euro brews, though.

If you want to try some domestics that compare with strong Belgian ales from Europe, IMO:

Allagash Curieux (aged version of their Tripel)
Ommegang Gnomegang (Belgian Pale Ale)
Ommegang Three Philosophers (Belgian Quad)
Weyerbacher Merry Monks (cheap Tripel)
Goose Island Sophie (Saisan)
Sierra Nevada Ovila (Belgian Quad)

There are many others, these are just the first few that come to mind at reasonable pricing, domestically.  I’m also excluding a few that are good, but priced like they think they’re paying import from Europe.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Woody5506 said:


> Man you guys love European beers. I have pretty much no knowledge of any of them, nor do I ever really buy any. Domestic breweries keep me busy enough  ?


Weyerbacher is out of Easton PA. So i would consider that a domestic. Im also a big fan of Troegs Brewery out of Hershey PA. Most especially the Double Bock Troegenator. Only Imports in my fridge are Innis and Gunn and a few Belgian Quads and Tripels. But some of these are domestically brewed. Like Ommegangs 3 Philosophers from Coopertown NY.  Most of my Belgian Tripels and Quads i consume regularly are brewed in Pa and served at my local Brew pub.


----------



## Woody5506

I should've clarified European style, not necessarily imports. Styles I really have no knowledge of but am gonna have to try at some point. Ommegang might be first on my list due to availability, also have enjoyed some of their other beers. 

Not sure why Russian River has the Philly connection, it's the only place they distribute to on the east coast. Some of their beers are considered legendary (Pliny the Elder) but I think it has more to do with them being ahead of their time vs similar beers being brewed now. IPA's are the style that got me into craft beer 5 or 6 years ago. Actually before that, even being of legal drinking age I really didn't even care for beer. Guess I just had to find what I actually thought tasted good.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Woody5506 said:


> Actually before that, even being of legal drinking age I really didn't even care for beer. Guess I just had to find what I actually thought tasted good.


My nephew recently traveled abroad. After tasting the beer abroad he exclaimed.  Wow their beer taste so much better than ours. Whats going on. I explained ,thats because the dont serve "light" watered down, cheaply brewed beer everywhere. Thankfully the thousands of craft beer companies springing up everywhere in the US are changing that quickly.


----------



## Ashful

Woody5506 said:


> I should've clarified European style, not necessarily imports. Styles I really have no knowledge of but am gonna have to try at some point. Ommegang might be first on my list due to availability, also have enjoyed some of their other beers.
> 
> Not sure why Russian River has the Philly connection, it's the only place they distribute to on the east coast. Some of their beers are considered legendary (Pliny the Elder) but I think it has more to do with them being ahead of their time vs similar beers being brewed now. IPA's are the style that got me into craft beer 5 or 6 years ago. Actually before that, even being of legal drinking age I really didn't even care for beer. Guess I just had to find what I actually thought tasted good.



Belgian ales is probably 90% of my beer consumption, but I do enjoy a good Oktoberfest or lager, too.  From Ommegang, the only two I’ve really enjoyed are Three Philosophers and Gnomegang.  They may have other good brews, I haven’t sampled their entire catalog.

There are big Pliney the Younger/Elder events around here, folks line up before opening to get it, which is fine... they can have it.  A lot of hype and folks wanting something because it’s limited, most in line are the type who decide they like something just because someone else tells them it’s good, not because they actually know anything about beer.

To each their own, we all think our own taste is best.  [emoji3]


----------



## Woody5506

Yeah I'm not that into waiting in line hours ahead of time for special beer releases. Other Half Brewing, who's beers are actually great, is opening their new location about half an hour from my house. Until they actually open, they have been doing can/bottle releases every weekend which are shipped from their Brooklyn brewery. Usually those releases open at 9am, but lately people have been lining up as early as 6 and last week their entire lot was full by 7:30 with over 200 people in line. Yes, their beers are great, but I really don't care enough to do that.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Got to visit and old haunt today with a friend. Spinnakers Brewpub, Canada's oldest brewpub. Don't get to visit there much anymore since we've moved away from Victoria and there are so many other great brewers on the Island. I know most of you guys aren't hopheads( I won't hold that against you), but man they do good work, always have.

Jolly Hopper, 8.0%, 100 IBUs.


----------



## Ashful

Got a rare treat on tap the other day, Gulden Draak.  This stuff isn't bad in the bottle, but on tap it's just fantastic.

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/48/155/


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Seasoned Oak said:


> Weyerbacher Sexy Motherpucker,an american wild ale. 7.5% ABV. Since iv never had a bad beer from Weyerbacher i thought id try this one as it is very reasonably priced compared to other weyerbacher styles. About $32 a case. Its basically a sour cherry beer. Hence the name pucker. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 241130


Then you will like this one too. One of my favorites.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Having the last of a 6 pk of that New Belgian trippel. Its beginning to grow on me. lv moved it up from a B to a  B+ . Funny how a brew can taste different then you remember it from the first one.


----------



## armanidog

Have you all tried Aldi's house beers?
Their Wernesgruner Pilsner is pretty good and they sell it for $5.99/ 6 pack here in Georgia. The Bacher Lager is also good and is $6.99/ 6 pack.
They have domestic house brands as well.

https://www.aldi.us/en/grocery-goods/wine-beer/import-beers/


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

armanidog said:


> Have you all tried Aldi's house beers?
> Their Wernesgruner Pilsner is pretty good and they sell it for $5.99/ 6 pack here in Georgia. The Bacher Lager is also good and is $6.99/ 6 pack.
> They have domestic house brands as well.
> 
> https://www.aldi.us/en/grocery-goods/wine-beer/import-beers/


I had the Aldi beers when we lived in Europe. A few good ones in there. Not available in NJ.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Then you will like this one too. One of my favorites.


Cherry seems to be popular in beer. Ommegang does one,rosetta. Troegs, mad elf ale ect. And my local brew pub has a Cherry Trippel on tap thats very popular. I usually get a Growler (half gallon) to take home.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Im drinking my favorite Quad (10% and up) while doing my taxes. Im thinking i should  be able to list the Quad under "Stress relief Medication"  How about Business Meals and entertainment. The requirements are you have to discuss business while dining. Does talking to yourself about business count?   The possibilities are endless........................................I may be pushing the envelope.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Seasoned Oak said:


> Im drinking my favorite Quad (10% and up) while doing my taxes. Im thinking i should  be able to list the Quad under "Stress relief Medication"  How about Business Meals and entertainment. The requirements are you have to discuss business while dining.Does talking to yourself about business count?   The possibilities are endless........................................I may be pushing the envelope.


Alcohol while doing taxes. Hm...that's challenging. An audit waiting to happen.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Alcohol while doing taxes. Hm...that's challenging. An audit waiting to happen.


And business taxes no less. Iv only been audited once back in the 80s .Between you and me i havnt heard of anyone being audited in years, I can always plead the 5th. )or Insanity)


----------



## AlbergSteve

Got away for a few days up island for a bit of vacation and celebrate our 20th. Turned in to a bit of a brewery tour...hate when that happens!
Our favorite was Cumberland Brewing - they don't bottle for retail so you either belly up to the the bar or bring a growler home with you...we did both.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 This is the IPA of course...


----------



## Seasoned Oak

AlbergSteve said:


> Got away for a few days up island for a bit of vacation and celebrate our 20th. Turned in to a bit of a brewery tour...hate when that happens!
> ..


Yea me too!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Homebrew Pale Ale. 5.4% ABV.
Magnum hops for bitterness.
Crystal hops for flavor.
Added gelatin to the keg to get rid of any debris.

Refreshing. Not too hoppy. Consider a Session Ale.


----------



## Ashful

This week, Goulden Draak, Allagash Curiuex, Russian River Damnation, and Ommegang Gnomegang. 

I just poured one the way Jan likes, with a little head.  [emoji12]


----------



## SculptureOfSound

I have simple tastes...

Pilsner Urquell is my favorite all around.

Moon Man by New Glarus is my go to pale ale, and is almost all I drink all summer long.

My favorite Oktoberfest is also a New Glarus - Staghorn.

New Glarus is a helluva good reason to live in Wisconsin.


----------



## johneh

I'm getten old the doctor said I can have 1 beer a day 
1 bottle or 1 can ! Well my kegs are a type of can and 
I am having a hell of a time drinking a keg a day


----------



## begreen

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Homebrew Pale Ale. 5.4% ABV.
> Magnum hops for bitterness.
> Crystal hops for flavor.
> Added gelatin to the keg to get rid of any debris.
> 
> Refreshing. Not too hoppy. Consider a Session Ale.
> 
> View attachment 241645


 Nice, my next summer brew will be a pale ale.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

begreen said:


> Nice, my next summer brew will be a pale ale.


My next batch, which is in my other fermenter, will be grapefruit infused. Probably next week. Same hops.


----------



## fbelec

Seasoned Oak said:


> And business taxes no less. Iv only been audited once back in the 80s .Between you and me i havnt heard of anyone being audited in years, I can always plead the 5th. )or Insanity)



your bartender can be your dependant


----------



## fbelec

Ashful said:


> This week, Goulden Draak, Allagash Curiuex, Russian River Damnation, and Ommegang Gnomegang.
> 
> I just poured one the way Jan likes, with a little head.  [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 241665



looks like a glass of milk


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

I was in Louisiana earlier this week and tried Jucifer IPA, very nice. Gnarly Barley Brewing Company


----------



## Seasoned Oak

fbelec said:


> your bartender can be your dependant


My bartenders are my dependents ,12 and 14 but qualified to serve at a private bar.


----------



## begreen

Jan Pijpelink said:


> I was in Louisiana earlier this week and tried Jucifer IPA, very nice. Gnarly Barley Brewing Company
> View attachment 242364




We were in NOLA last month and I had that too and enjoyed it. I was also delighted to find some St. Thomas Brewery ales there. They were excellent.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Found this one in a 4 pak which helps if you just want to try it for the first time, cuz its around $100 for  full  case of 24. Strong Blond Belgian ale. . A carbonation explosion,bright yellow and very smooth. These could sneak up one you at 8.5% ABV    Similar to Gnomegang from Ommegang


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Found this one in a 4 pak which helps if you just want to try it for the first time, cuz its around $100 for  full  case of 24. Strong Blond Belgian ale. . A carbonation explosion,bright yellow and very smooth. These could sneak up one you at 8.5% ABV    Similar to Gnomegang from Ommegang
> 
> View attachment 242769



I am never without at least one 25 oz bottle of Tremens in the fridge.  I’ve had a few issues with their 12 oz bottles spoiling, though, I suspect their caps.  The larger bottles are corked, and seem to keep better.  

That stuff was my go-to for many years, only supplanted in recent years by Curieux.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> That stuff was my go-to for many years, only supplanted in recent years by Curieux.


Iv found the Curieux on tap just east of Harrisburg at Pizza boys brewery and Restaurant. A friend went there last week and i spotted it on their menu board that he sent me a pic of . So he brought a 750 ML home ill be sampling soon. Thats the closest iv seen it to my location. Pizza boys have over 100 beers available. Ill have to get down there at first opportunity.


----------



## Ashful

Half day at work today, so today’s lunch treat:


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Ashful said:


> Half day at work today, so today’s lunch treat:
> 
> View attachment 242817


One of my all time favorites.


----------



## begreen

Seasoned Oak said:


> Cherry seems to be popular in beer. Ommegang does one,rosetta. Troegs, mad elf ale ect. And my local brew pub has a Cherry Trippel on tap thats very popular. I usually get a Growler (half gallon) to take home.


I made a cherry apple cider using spent cherries in a secondary ferment from my cherry liqueur process and it was delicious.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Celebrating the return of spring...and going to part-part time at work!


----------



## begreen

That may be worth a visit to Burnaby. It looks like they make a lot of cool beers and ales.


----------



## AlbergSteve

They do great work, all with a Belgian twist. We might even get @Ashful to like an IPA.


----------



## begreen

AlbergSteve said:


> They do great work, all with a Belgian twist. We might even get @Ashful to like an IPA.


GTK. Ashful would probably only like it if it was a triple and over 10%.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Voila!

https://dageraadbrewing.com/beers/sextuple/


----------



## Ashful

begreen said:


> GTK. Ashful would probably only like it if it was a triple and over 10%.


Not an unfair assessment, but I do like Delirium Tremens, which is technically a Pale Ale under 10%.


----------



## Chimney Smoke

I have an IPA question for the experts.  I don't like the super hoppy and bitter IPA's but have had a few that had a nice citrus background and were not really bitter.  Are there any name types that I should look for and types not to pick if I want to avoid the super hoppy stuff?


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Chimney Smoke said:


> I have an IPA question for the experts.  I don't like the super hoppy and bitter IPA's but have had a few that had a nice citrus background and were not really bitter.  Are there any name types that I should look for and types not to pick if I want to avoid the super hoppy stuff?


Disclaimer (not an expert but ill give my 2c). Look for the IBU rating on the beer. International bitterness  units. An IBU of 25 say would be a smooth beer without all the bitterness . An IBU of 125 would not be for you. IBU ratings can  be found on beeradvocate or other beer websites.


----------



## Ashful

Chimney Smoke said:


> I have an IPA question for the experts.  I don't like the super hoppy and bitter IPA's but have had a few that had a nice citrus background and were not really bitter.  Are there any name types that I should look for and types not to pick if I want to avoid the super hoppy stuff?



IPAs are hoppy, by definition.  Brewed by the India Trading Co., to survive transcontinental voyages in warm climates before refrigeration, the theory was generally:  “it tastes like chit, but at least it doesn’t spoil.”  The name IPA is an acronym, “India Pale Ale”, named for the originating company.  

When Anchor Steam, and then Sam Adams, got the whole microbrew thing going, there were a lot of “me too” folks hopping on that bandwagon, with more ambition than real talent or skill.  They found hoppy beers were far more forgiving than other styles, and so a ton of hoppy microbrews hit the market.

Word gets around that there’s something “better” than Coors or Bud, and human nature takes over, people with more of an ear for hype than a taste for what’s actually good start ordering anything with a name they don’t recognize.  And what are those “things” offered by no-name American brewers with scant months of brewing experience?   IPAs.

The now-unbreakable link between IPAs and microbrews was born.

If you don’t like hoppy, you can say you actually have good taste in beer, and IPAs aren’t for you.  That still leaves most of the world’s history of brewing open to you.

Go back and look at each of my posts in this thread, if you want to find some world-class beers that aren’t over-hopped.  If you haven’t already gotten it from the post above, I’m no fan of massively over-hopped beers.


----------



## Woody Stover

I've been swilling a bit of Bud Copper Lager. Red type with the rice sweetness (I just made that up.)
What _was_ my favorite beer? The Riverwest Stein Beer from the keg that I had on a 90* day at Summerfest in Milwaukee several years back. Malty goodness with a little grapefruit thing goin' on.


----------



## PaulOinMA

My wife doesn't drink since she doesn't like the taste of alcohol.  She's also Methodist, and historically they practiced temperance.  Now, it's just restraint.

I drink Bud Light.  Lots.

Had my first mixed drink in over 20 years …
One of the guys I have coffee with Friday mornings from my wife's former church just made some gin (yes, Methodist   ) .  He gave me a sample.  Didn't feel like buying tonic and a lime for one drink.  Did a search, based on what I had on hand.  Had ginger ale in the refrigerator and fresh squeezed lemon juice in an ice cube tray in the freezer: Gin Buck, a drink popular in the 1920s.


----------



## Chimney Smoke

Ashful said:


> IPAs are hoppy, by definition.  Brewed by the India Trading Co., to survive transcontinental voyages in warm climates before refrigeration, the theory was generally:  “it tastes like chit, but at least it doesn’t spoil.”  The name IPA is an acronym, “India Pale Ale”, named for the originating company.
> 
> When Anchor Steam, and then Sam Adams, got the whole microbrew thing going, there were a lot of “me too” folks hopping on that bandwagon, with more ambition than real talent or skill.  They found hoppy beers were far more forgiving than other styles, and so a ton of hoppy microbrews hit the market.
> 
> Word gets around that there’s something “better” than Coors or Bud, and human nature takes over, people with more of an ear for hype than a taste for what’s actually good start ordering anything with a name they don’t recognize.  And what are those “things” offered by no-name American brewers with scant months of brewing experience?   IPAs.
> 
> The now-unbreakable link between IPAs and microbrews was born.
> 
> If you don’t like hoppy, you can say you actually have good taste in beer, and IPAs aren’t for you.  That still leaves most of the world’s history of brewing open to you.
> 
> Go back and look at each of my posts in this thread, if you want to find some world-class beers that aren’t over-hopped.  If you haven’t already gotten it from the post above, I’m no fan of massively over-hopped beers.



I have tried a few from your lists.  Your favorite is brewed right down the road from me (Curieux)sp?  That one is pretty good, I've had it a few times, my local grocery stores carry the small bottle 4 packs and the 750mL bottles.  It seems like southern Maine is just exploding with tiny breweries over the past few years.  So many still to try...


----------



## Chimney Smoke

Woody Stover said:


> I've been swilling a bit of Bud Copper Lager. Red type with the rice sweetness (I just made that up.)
> What _was_ my favorite beer? The Riverwest Stein Beer from the keg that I had on a 90* day at Summerfest in Milwaukee several years back. Malty goodness with a little grapefruit thing goin' on.



I tried some of that Copper Lager, was OK but I was not really a fan.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Well its been a long time trying to find this one ,but a  friend came through and snagged a bottle for me. Top notch brew  a bit cheaper on draft than bottled. 8 oz draft was $4 but a  25 Oz bottle was $18 . By the case that would be $216.   Easy to drink too much of this one and before you know it your feeling the love.


----------



## Ashful

Chimney Smoke said:


> It seems like southern Maine is just exploding with tiny breweries over the past few years.  So many still to try...


Yeah, Maine has been a nice little hot spot for some pretty good micro brews.

So many good beers, only one liver.  ;-)

Glad you finally found the Curieux, @Seasoned Oak!


----------



## Woody Stover




----------



## Seasoned Oak

Nothing "hoppy" about this one, rich and creamy coal black and thick coffee like with none of the coffee bitterness.  Chocolaty ,hint of vanilla and smooth so smooth. Wife wants a growler of this one.7.2%   On tap at Pizza boys in Enola PA.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Bought a 15 can carton of these. Supposed to be extra hoppy, not at all. Not impressed.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Back at Pizza Boys Brewery for lunch in Enola PA. In an effort to try everything Allagash makes this one was on tap and sounded interesting. St . klippenstein.  A Belgian Style strong Dark Bourbon barrel aged ale, 11% ABV in the same vein of Delerium Nocturnum  or Treogs The Mad Elf. This one is certainly in the top 5 of the best they make out of what iv tried so far. Dark, rich.boosey, wife gave it the thumbs up too, not offered in a growler or bottles or i would have to take some of this home.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Back at Pizza Boys Brewery for lunch in Enola PA. In an effort to try everything Allagash makes this one was on tap and sounded interesting. St . klippenstein.  A Belgian Style strong Dark Bourbon barrel aged ale, 11% ABV in the same vein of Delerium Nocturnum  or Treogs The Mad Elf. This one is certainly in the top 5 of the best they make out of what iv tried so far. Dark, rich.boosey, wife gave it the thumbs up too, not offered in a growler or bottles or i would have to take some of this home.
> View attachment 243234



Now you’re getting into the serious good stuff.  We’ve ruined you for most local microbrews, now.


----------



## begreen

Ashful said:


> IPAs are hoppy, by definition.  Brewed by the India Trading Co., to survive transcontinental voyages in warm climates before refrigeration, the theory was generally:  “it tastes like chit, but at least it doesn’t spoil.”  The name IPA is an acronym, “India Pale Ale”, named for the originating company.
> 
> When Anchor Steam, and then Sam Adams, got the whole microbrew thing going, there were a lot of “me too” folks hopping on that bandwagon, with more ambition than real talent or skill.  They found hoppy beers were far more forgiving than other styles, and so a ton of hoppy microbrews hit the market.
> 
> Word gets around that there’s something “better” than Coors or Bud, and human nature takes over, people with more of an ear for hype than a taste for what’s actually good start ordering anything with a name they don’t recognize.  And what are those “things” offered by no-name American brewers with scant months of brewing experience?   IPAs.
> 
> The now-unbreakable link between IPAs and microbrews was born.
> 
> If you don’t like hoppy, you can say you actually have good taste in beer, and IPAs aren’t for you.  That still leaves most of the world’s history of brewing open to you.
> 
> Go back and look at each of my posts in this thread, if you want to find some world-class beers that aren’t over-hopped.  If you haven’t already gotten it from the post above, I’m no fan of massively over-hopped beers.


Did you know that Anchor Steam was created on a whim by none other than Fritz Maytag of washing machine fame? 

WA is the largest hop growing state and there are many varieties to choose from. Early settlers were brewing beer as soon as the ground was cleared. The Seattle microbrewing scene revived in the eighties and has never lost steam. I can't recall how many breweries there are here now. Many are truly excellent and a few just plain nuts with how hoppy they make their brews. 
https://www.seattletimes.com/pacific-nw-magazine/cheers-to-beers/
https://www.seattlemag.com/article/history-beer-seattle


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Now you’re getting into the serious good stuff.  We’ve ruined you for most local microbrews, now.


My locally sourced Belgian QUAD still ranks up there with the best of them. It is slightly different with each batch but always great. After awhile you can tell when your drinking a quality brew.


----------



## Ashful

begreen said:


> Did you know that Anchor Steam was created on a whim by none other than Fritz Maytag of washing machine fame?


Yeah, that’s a great story.  He actually bought it from bankruptcy in the 1970’s, it is a much older company, I think.

I’ve never thought much of their beers, but we do have to thank him for getting the whole quality beer movement going.  A lot of people knew American beer had reached an all-time low, at that point, he was just the first to do something about it in any meaningful way.  Quality ingredients, all barley brews, no corn or rice fillers.  Without Fritz, there would be no Tom Cook.  Without Cook, there’d be a lot less people even aware that there’s a difference between real beer and rice-filled swill.

So, while I’m no big fan of Sam’s Boston Lager or Anchor’s Liberty Ale, we all owe them both a debt of gratitude for getting the ball rolling.


----------



## Dobish

Kir Royale - Raspberry, Blackberry, Vanilla Mandarin Brut IPA
was really tasty after a few hours of watching the kids play soccer


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Founders did a tap takeover close to me so i had to check it out since its hard to find around here. Had these 3. First time for the Curmudgeon and the Dankwood. All 10% and above.  All good


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Seasoned Oak said:


> Founders did a tap takeover close to me so i had to check it out since its hard to find around here. Had these 3. First time for the Curmudgeon and the Dankwood. All 10% and above.  All good


I am starting to dislike you a bit. Way too many fancy beers!


----------



## Seasoned Oak

When you get to a certain age, there are fewer things to look forward to. Great beer is one of those!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Seasoned Oak said:


> When you get to a certain age, there are fewer things to look forward to. Great beer is one of those!


Being 60, I got to that. Always trying something new.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Founders did a tap takeover close to me so i had to check it out since its hard to find around here. Had these 3. First time for the Curmudgeon and the Dankwood. All 10% and above.  All good



The barrel-aged Curmudgeon is in my regular rotation. Easily their best beer.  Do they make a non-aged variant?


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> The barrel-aged Curmudgeon is in my regular rotation. Easily their best beer.  Do they make a non-aged variant?


The Curmudgeon Better half is Curmudgeon aged in Maple Syrup barrels and also adds 3% more to the ABV Total to just undert`13. The regular Curmudgeon is kind of sweet already,i didn not try the Better half. Something to look forward to.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Tonight a dubbel from Dageraad and it's excellent.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Can't get this in PA. Don't think I'll be going out after this one.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Went out for lunch at a local brew pub restaurant and couldnt find a decent beer from 30 taps. Place is only open a year and going downhill. All IPAs,weak fruit beers,and light beers. Figured id do my drinking at home where i have a much better selection. First time for that. Im getting spoiled.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Seasoned Oak said:


> Went out for lunch at a local brew pub restaurant and couldnt find a decent beer from 30 taps. Place is only open a year and going downhill. All IPAs,weak fruit beers,and light beers. Figured id do my drinking at home where i have a much better selection. First time for that. Im getting spoiled.



Suggestion: buy the place and do a better job!


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Suggestion: buy the place and do a better job!


Too late for a career change. They do have some top brews from time to time. Bad timing i guess.


----------



## Bitgid

Fellow Wisconsinite here. And moon man is where it's at. The spotted cow is actually kinda meh. But if you don't like beer much, their fruit ales are fantastic! Serendipity is a favorite of mine. also if you see the new Glarus apple ale, just buy it. It's way better than any other apple ale around. I know they use a good kegerator for brewing their beer https://breweryandwine.com/for-brewing/best-mini-fridge-for-kegerator-reviews/


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Went out for lunch at a local brew pub restaurant and couldnt find a decent beer from 30 taps. Place is only open a year and going downhill. All IPAs,weak fruit beers,and light beers. Figured id do my drinking at home where i have a much better selection. First time for that. Im getting spoiled.



You’re starting to sound like me.  Worst part about resort vacations = nothing good to drink!


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> You’re starting to sound like me.  Worst part about resort vacations = nothing good to drink!


Im surprised people go out to a brew pub and pay $5 A GLASS for light beer. Something you can find by the case for $15 if thats yur thing. Seems the slots in a brew pub would be better used for something you dont see in every supermarket in town. I think its all about the money, they cant charge 10 times what they pay for the good stuff like they do for the weak, mostly water brews.


----------



## Ashful

In my entire life, of literally thousands of different brews, I’ve found only maybe three or four that were so bad I had to dump them down the drain.  That’s where this one went, all 25 ounces of it. 




I tried passing it off on my wife, and actually got yelled at for it, after she took the first taste of it.  [emoji2]

It has simultaneously more clove than Rude Elf, more sugar than Creme Brûlée, and some serious brown sugar flavoring.  Very boozy, it’s only redeeming quality, this is a case of a brewer trying to put too many good things in one bottle.

It took some work to get the taste out of my mouth:


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Ashful said:


> In my entire life, of literally thousands of different brews, I’ve found only maybe three or four that were so bad I had to dump them down the drain.  That’s where this one went, all 25 ounces of it.
> 
> View attachment 243871
> 
> 
> I tried passing it off on my wife, and actually got yelled at for it, after she took the first taste of it.  [emoji2]
> 
> It has simultaneously more clove than Rude Elf, more sugar than Creme Brûlée, and some serious brown sugar flavoring.  Very boozy, it’s only redeeming quality, this is a case of a brewer trying to put too many good things in one bottle.
> 
> It took some work to get the taste out of my mouth:
> 
> View attachment 243872


I like your Gaggia.


----------



## Ashful

Jan Pijpelink said:


> I like your Gaggia.


Good eye!  That thing gets a serious workout on weekends, but during the week that Bunn A10 pour-over machine in the background does the heavy lifting.  It is a work horse, and still as good as the day it was purchased, I've lost count of how many thousands of pots I have run thru it.

Somewhere back in the history of this forum I think I tried starting a coffee thread, but it didn't take off.  I could probably use some new grinder advice, so maybe it's time to start another.

I used to think good beer was expensive... until I got into expresso.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Ashful said:


> Good eye!  That thing gets a serious workout on weekends, but during the week that Bunn A10 pour-over machine in the background does the heavy lifting.  It is a work horse, and still as good as the day it was purchased, I've lost count of how many thousands of pots I have run thru it.
> 
> Somewhere back in the history of this forum I think I tried starting a coffee thread, but it didn't take off.  I could probably use some new grinder advice, so maybe it's time to start another.
> 
> I used to think good beer was expensive... until I got into expresso.


I have a Saeco myself. During the day espresso is all I drink. Roasting my own beans was a big improvement.


----------



## begreen

A friend is in England now. He sent this picture of a nice pale ale he tried. It uses American hops. Thought you would appreciate the explanation on the label. Good natured British humor.


----------



## Ashful

begreen said:


> A friend is in England now. He sent this picture of a nice pale ale he tried. It uses American hops. Thought you would appreciate the explanation on the label. Good natured British humor.


That’s great!  Yes, very British humour.

Update on the garage beer fridge, gotta start moving some of these old seasonal brews out.

Founders Backwoods Savage
Fegley’s Rude Elf
Troeg’s Mad Elf
Hobgoblin (speaking of Brits)
Hacker-Pschorr Oktoberfest
Spaten Oktoberfest
Weyerbacher Merry Monks Tripel
Ommegang Three Philosophers quad
Victory Golden Monkey Tripel
St. Bernardus Wit (for the ladies)
Evil Genius Purple Monkey Dishwasher porter
Grimbergen Dubbel
St. Bernardus Pater 6
Weyerbacher Imperial Pumpkin


----------



## AlbergSteve

Ashful said:


> Good eye!  That thing gets a serious workout on weekends, but during the week that Bunn A10 pour-over machine in the background does the heavy lifting.  It is a work horse, and still as good as the day it was purchased, I've lost count of how many thousands of pots I have run thru it.
> 
> Somewhere back in the history of this forum I think I tried starting a coffee thread, but it didn't take off.  I could probably use some new grinder advice, so maybe it's time to start another.
> 
> I used to think good beer was expensive... until I got into expresso.


What grinder are you using now?


----------



## begreen

AlbergSteve said:


> What grinder are you using now?


Pick it up in the coffee thread.


----------



## Ashful

AlbergSteve said:


> What grinder are you using now?



https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/the-coffee-thread.175457/


----------



## Ashful

A local favorite with lunch, today. 




Everyone has a “Golden Monkey story.”   Most believe the ABV is much higher than the advertised 9.5%, but I believe it’s more just that it goes down deceptively easy.

Not in my top ten favorite beers, but probably in my top 25, and it’s relatively inexpensive for a triple, at least locally.


----------



## HD4Mark

Ashful said:


> A local favorite with lunch, today.
> 
> View attachment 244076
> 
> 
> Everyone has a “Golden Monkey story.”   Most believe the ABV is much higher than the advertised 9.5%, but I believe it’s more just that it goes down deceptively easy.
> 
> Not in my top ten favorite beers, but probably in my top 25, and it’s relatively inexpensive for a triple, at least locally.


Just picked up on this thread. I love the Monkey, wife not so if I'm drinking them. I even bought a T-shirt.

I also home brew but have not really got going this spring since it has been so wet and my brewery is too large for indoors.

A couple of my favs are Ommegang Abbey ale or Three Philosophers. Unibroue La Fin  Du Monde, Most any good Imperial stout, but I have no problem tossing down a Labatt Blue or two either.


----------



## HisTreeNut

Seasoned Oak said:


> Back at Pizza Boys Brewery for lunch in Enola PA. In an effort to try everything Allagash makes this one was on tap and sounded interesting. St . klippenstein.  A Belgian Style strong Dark Bourbon barrel aged ale, 11% ABV in the same vein of Delerium Nocturnum  or Treogs The Mad Elf. This one is certainly in the top 5 of the best they make out of what iv tried so far. Dark, rich.boosey, wife gave it the thumbs up too, not offered in a growler or bottles or i would have to take some of this home.
> View attachment 243234


That looks very good.


Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

In Rotterdam this week, petro conference. Hotel serves this nice Jopen IPA.


----------



## walhondingnashua

While on vacation in Glacier NP, had a 6 pack of Whitefish Brew Company Huckleberry.  Maybe my favorite that I have ever had.  
I am also a big fan of whatever the Tahquamenon Falls Brewery in the UP has on tap seasonably.


----------



## mellow

I am enjoying the lower abv sours, have a couple good local breweries that are producing top notch sours and I am getting spoiled.  Deweybeer is one that is throwing out some solid kettle sours.  Also have Burley Oak and RAR.  Not enough time and $$$ to try them all.


----------



## Woody5506

Finally caved in and went to Other Half and spent too much. Not normally a fan of big high ABV IPA's (i'd say 9% and up) but somehow they managed to hide this 10.5% pretty amazingly.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Tried my first Pizza boys brewery Beer. Fantastic! Now i know why their beers are kind of expensive.  Smooth, Tasty coffee flavor with no bitterness at all. Kicks like a mule at 10% ABV


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Enjoying a great beer from Founders.Dirty Bastard. Still searching for an even better one from Founders. Backwoods Bastard. Twice the price but 5 times better. If anyone spots it anywhere please give me a heads up. They didnt even have it at the Founders tap takeover at Cherokee in Danville
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Enjoying a great beer from Founders.Dirty Bastard. Still searching for an even better one from Founders. Backwoods Bastard.


I think both are usually in stock at my local distributor, here.  I buy the Backwoods a few times a year, it’s pretty damn good.  No real interest in the Dirty, myself, but we all have different likes.


----------



## Woody5506

I'm not a scotch ale fan but I do like other Founders stuff and overall just respect them as a great brewery with readily available (and usually fairly cheap) stuff here in NY. I see Backwoods Bastard at our beer stores and Wegmans, I assume it's seasonal?

Also think their Breakfast Stout is one of the best at it's $9.99/4pack price point around here.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

One of the better brews from Rust Rail Brewery is Wolf King Warrior . An american imperial Stout at 8.2% ABV  Rich, black, creamy, no bitterness and creamy texture on nitro. Coffee and Chocolate notes.  Even the wife liked it. Had to bring a 64 oz growler of this home. Food is very good at Rusty Rail as well ,had smoked Prime Rib.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

A citrus summer drink. A bit on the sweet side like a Seagrams wine cooler but with a bigger kick. 10% ABV .Founders seems to do a good job with just about any style beer. (Disclaimer) Im not a beer expert but i have a lot of first hand experience.


----------



## Ashful

Stopped at the distributor today, and thought of you, Oak.




Also got a kick out of the Evil Genius display:




Passed on this tasty number from Freewill, too spendy, at $31/4pk. 




Updated view of the beer fridge:


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Ashful said:


> Stopped at the distributor today, and thought of you, Oak.
> 
> Those pretzels are making me thirsty.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Thats one nice selection of Founders there.  Managed to get a 64 OZ Growler of Backwoods this week. Was $30, a little pricey at $5,66 per 12oz serving.   Still looking for a case.  At $80 per that gets it into a very reasonable range of $3.33 per bottle. Haven't tried the Blushing Monk yet.


----------



## Ashful

Not exactly a hot weather brew, but since I’m in air conditioning today...


----------



## Woody5506

Not normally much of a fan of lagers, as they are about as basic as beer gets, but I do like that Founders Solid Gold.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Woody5506 said:


> Not normally much of a fan of lagers, as they are about as basic as beer gets, but I do like that Founders Solid Gold.


Yuengling Lager is about the only regular beer i like. Not that often but i always have some on hand. And for those light beer drinkers that stop by who wont touch anything over 5%


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> Yuengling Lager is about the only regular beer i like. Not that often but i always have some on hand. And for those light beer drinkers that stop by who wont touch anything over 5%



A buddy stopped by on Saturday, and I handed him a Golden Monkey.  He realized he was effed up after just one, and then he got mad at me.  “What the hell did you give me?!?”

I don’t stock many beers below 10% ABV, Monkey was one of the lighter brews I had in the fridge, at the time.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> A buddy stopped by on Saturday, and I handed him a Golden Monkey.  He realized he was effed up after just one, and then he got mad at me.  “What the hell did you give me?!?”
> 
> I don’t stock many beers below 10% ABV, Monkey was one of the lighter brews I had in the fridge, at the time.


I have a good friend who can drink lite beer all day but hand him a 10% and hes finished. I guess his system is accustomed to 5% and anything more throws a wrench in the gears.


----------



## Woody5506

If it's over 9%, I do what I call "strategic drinking" which basically means I make sure I have nothing else to do for the rest of the night. And if I'm out at a bar and have to drive home, I'm likely avoiding big beers.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Woody5506 said:


> If it's over 9%, I do what I call "strategic drinking" which basically means I make sure I have nothing else to do for the rest of the night. And if I'm out at a bar and have to drive home, I'm likely avoiding big beers.


I usually have the wife along so thats one solution ,or down a few bottles of water helps.


----------



## mellow

Could be worse, the older I get the more allergic I get to beer.  Currently I am down to the low abv sours and lighter brews.  Anything else I get a really bad headache.  No more porters,stouts etc..  that I loved so much.  Not even bourbon.

If you get a chance to try it Seacrets out of OC is making some killer vodkas and rums,  I can't drink much of them but they are tasty, the orange one is awesome by itself on the rocks.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

mellow said:


> Could be worse, the older I get the more allergic I get to beer.  Currently I am down to the low abv sours and lighter brews.  Anything else I get a really bad headache.  No more porters,stouts etc..  that I loved so much.  Not even bourbon.
> 
> If you get a chance to try it Seacrets out of OC is making some killer vodkas and rums,  I can't drink much of them but they are tasty, the orange one is awesome by itself on the rocks.


I get that alcohol headache too. Not all the time,it comes and goes. Ill enjoy while i can. For some reason most of the beer i like is high ABV.


----------



## Ashful

I’m not as old as Oak, but for me, the headache means I’m dehydrated.  Re-hydrate, then start over.  [emoji14]


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> I’m not as old as Oak, but for me, the headache means I’m dehydrated.  Re-hydrate, then start over.  [emoji14]


Good advice ill try that.


----------



## mellow

I wish mine was due to dehydration, I would have a saline drip hooked up at the beer fest.


----------



## AlbergSteve

On the hook this evening in Genoa Bay, 28C and fully relaxed with Hoyne's Queens Rook Hefe...


----------



## Ashful

You are living the life, Steve!

The last three weeks and have been too hot and calm for dingy sailing with young’uns, and with all the wood hauling I’ve been doing, this has been my longest hiatus (3 weeks?) from sailing in awhile.  Got some foreigners coming to stay with us for a week, which might kill the next two weekends, too.  Bummer.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Ashful said:


> You are living the life, Steve!
> 
> The last three weeks and have been too hot and calm for dingy sailing with young’uns, and with all the wood hauling I’ve been doing, this has been my longest hiatus (3 weeks?) from sailing in awhile.  Got some foreigners coming to stay with us for a week, which might kill the next two weekends, too.  Bummer.


We seriously contemplated selling the boat this year because we haven't used it much the last two years. Boat maintenance and deportment has not been up to standard and being out this weekend has allowed us to refocus and we've decided to sail the boat much more going forward. It's amazing how getting out on the water can make to world seem a million miles away, especially when you have great beer, scotch and company on board!


----------



## Ashful

AlbergSteve said:


> We seriously contemplated selling the boat this year because we haven't used it much the last two years. Boat maintenance and deportment has not been up to standard and being out this weekend has allowed us to refocus and we've decided to sail the boat much more going forward. It's amazing how getting out on the water can make to world seem a million miles away, especially when you have great beer, scotch and company on board!


Good!  No great beer or Scotch on my boat, you'd surely spill it!  We do bring cheap beer (Yuengling Lager cans) for between races.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

I will be traveling to India later this week. Hopefully I will find some interesting beers. Last time I was there, nobody heard of an IPA.


----------



## Ashful

Jan Pijpelink said:


> I will be traveling to India later this week. Hopefully I will find some interesting beers. Last time I was there, nobody heard of an IPA.



I believe India Pale Ale was an invention of English merchants, named for the India Trading Co., for their use of it on their ships.  Characterized by more hops than anyone with reasonable taste could ever enjoy, the hops preventing spoilage on long voyages without refrigeration.   The theory was, “well, it tastes like chit, but at least it doesn’t spoil.”


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Ashful said:


> I believe India Pale Ale was an invention of English merchants, named for the India Trading Co., for their use of it on their ships.  Characterized by more hops than anyone with reasonable taste could ever enjoy, the hops preventing spoilage on long voyages without refrigeration.   The theory was, “well, it tastes like chit, but at least it doesn’t spoil.”


Yep, that's what I heard too.


----------



## Woody5506

Ashful said:


> I believe India Pale Ale was an invention of English merchants, named for the India Trading Co., for their use of it on their ships.  Characterized by more hops than anyone with reasonable taste could ever enjoy, the hops preventing spoilage on long voyages without refrigeration.   The theory was, “well, it tastes like chit, but at least it doesn’t spoil.”



Which is funny because with the new hazy IPA craze, typically the fresher the better. Some IPA's taste so bad 6 months after they were bottled or canned it's just ironic that, originally, the intent was to over hop the beer to preserve it. I'm sure back then they were absolutely awful.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

About the only beer from my favorite brewer i haven't tried is the Founders "all day IPA". I may try it someday if theses absolutely nothing else available. I dont have high hopes.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Seasoned Oak said:


> About the only beer from my favorite brewer i haven't tried is the Founders "all day IPA". I may try it someday if theses absolutely nothing else available. I dont have high hopes.


I like it. In my fridge.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Jan Pijpelink said:


> I like it. In my fridge.


Only ever had one or 2 IPAs i liked and i cant find it anymore. Weyerbachers Double Somcoe 9%. Dogfish 90 is ok as well.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Seasoned Oak said:


> Only ever had one or 2 IPAs i liked and i cant find it anymore. Weyerbachers Double Somcoe 9%. Dogfish 90 is ok as well.


All Day IPA is a session ale. I call it a lawnmower IPA; 4.7%. Dogfish is nice. Stone IPA as well.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

The dogfish is also around 9%


----------



## mellow

Sad, I don't like dogfish and the brewery is about 40 minutes away from me.  So many other good breweries in the area I gave up on dogfish.

Speaking of the hazy ipa's, you also have a window for it, to early and its green, gotta give it a bit to mellow out.

Just got some "and hazy for all" from 3stars and it was decent.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Ashful said:


> I believe India Pale Ale was an invention of English merchants, named for the India Trading Co., for their use of it on their ships.  Characterized by more hops than anyone with reasonable taste could ever enjoy, the hops preventing spoilage on long voyages without refrigeration.   The theory was, “well, it tastes like chit, but at least it doesn’t spoil.”


I really wish there was an "unlike" button...


----------



## Ashful

AlbergSteve said:


> I really wish there was an "unlike" button...



Hey, they need to make beer for you guys with bad taste, too!  [emoji14]

Dogfish head makes a lot of stuff I dislike, they’re a bunch of hop heads, but they have also made some absolutely fantastic brews.  Their Ancient Ales series was really fun, I’m not sure why they scaled it back.  I remember really enjoying a keg or two of Theobroma.  Midas Touch is also a favorite among my buddies, although I personally can’t remember my own impression of it.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Ashful said:


> Hey, they need to make beer for you guys with bad taste, too!  [emoji14]
> 
> Dogfish head makes a lot of stuff I dislike, they’re a bunch of hop heads, but they have also made some absolutely fantastic brews.  Their Ancient Ales series was really fun, I’m not sure why they scaled it back.  I remember really enjoying a keg or two of Theobroma.  Midas Touch is also a favorite among my buddies, although I personally can’t remember my own impression of it.


I've tried to like Dogfish, just couldn't do it. It's probably been ten years, maybe they've upped their game since then.


----------



## Woody5506

Even for hop heads Dogfish is pretty lackluster. At one time, people did care about their 120 minute IPA which is now $40/4 pack or more, and laughable at best. Every year beer stores stock it and it just turns into a bunch of shelf turds. I stopped buying their beer a while ago after constantly being disappointed in their new releases at the time. There's just too many other options now to go back to any of their stuff with any hopes of improvement.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Been working my way through a case of Founders Backwoods Bastard. In my top 5 of great beers. My local brew pub has it on tap but dont have enough air on it so its not as good as the bottled.(and way more expensive). Ill be heading to Maine this week so im sure ill find more allagash brews than i cant find here in PA.


----------



## mellow

If you are going via rt 100 in Vermont stop by the Alchemist and get me some more Heady Topper 

Also stop by Hill Farmstead for me !


----------



## begreen

Jan Pijpelink said:


> I will be traveling to India later this week. Hopefully I will find some interesting beers. Last time I was there, nobody heard of an IPA.


India beers are boring simple lagers for the most part. If you want to try something interesting, see if you can find some Sikkim XXX Prize Rum. It is one of my all-time favorite rums, best drunk straight or on the rocks. Sadly, it is not exported.


----------



## begreen

AlbergSteve said:


> I really wish there was an "unlike" button...


 We need a thumbs down icon.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

begreen said:


> India beers are boring simple lagers for the most part. If you want to try something interesting, see if you can find some Sikkim XXX Prize Rum. It is one of my all-time favorite rums, best drunk straight or on the rocks. Sadly, it is not exported.


I know, Indian beers are not good at all. Staying at Marriott hotels, so they might have a few decent ones.


----------



## begreen

You will probably have to go to an Indian liquor store to find Sikkim. It's made in small batches. The herbs distilled with it impart unique and interesting flavors. 

What city will you be in?


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

begreen said:


> You will probably have to go to an Indian liquor store to find Sikkim. It's made in small batches. The herbs distilled with it impart unique and interesting flavors.
> 
> What city will you be in?


Various cities, I start and end in Mumbai. I will also go to a "dry" state where I have to apply for a liquor license in my hotel to drink a glass of wine with my dinner. License is free and valid for 90 days. Did that 2 years ago as well, it is hilarious.


----------



## begreen

Sikkim comes from Assam. Not sure if it makes it as far west as Mumbai. I got it in Delhi. If you find it, grab me a bottle too.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

begreen said:


> Sikkim comes from Assam. Not sure if it makes it as far west as Mumbai. I got it in Delhi. If you find it, grab me a bottle too.


I will keep my eye on it.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Leffe last night. Today this.


----------



## Ashful

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Leffe last night. Today this.


Okay, so you brought your wife to India?  Show us something with some ABV!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Ashful said:


> Okay, so you brought your wife to India?  Show us something with some ABV!


She is at home. The places I am going to (refineries) are not her favorite environment. And she has been here before. 6.6% is all they have (Leffe).


----------



## begreen

Jan Pijpelink said:


> She is at home. The places I am going to (refineries) are not her favorite environment. And she has been here before. 6.6% is all they have (Leffe).


Hoegaarden is delicious and quite refreshing in a hot climate. If I want high abv I will go for a scotch.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

begreen said:


> Hoegaarden is delicious and quite refreshing in a hot climate. If I want high abv I will go for a scotch.


Are you sure we're not related?


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Bangalore, India. Kingfisher Strong. 7.2% lager, malty, not sweet, dry, nice.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Bangalore, India. Kingfisher Strong. 7.2% lager, malty, not sweet, dry, nice.


Indian Wit Beer


----------



## begreen

Looks like the younger generation is branching out.


----------



## WiscWoody

Sorry to be a party pooper here but I used to love my beer. I used to do refrigeration/AC work so I had once bought a leaking professional beer kegerator with all kinds of handles and all and my heated garage/shop was the hit of the young neighborhood where I lived back then, oh those were the days lol. But I had to quit drinking in order to quit smoking... I couldn’t give up the smokes anyway else. So have a extra one for me sometime... enjoy.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

begreen said:


> Looks like the younger generation is branching out.


It was surprisingly nice. Not Hoegaarden, but nice. Tomorrow back at Mumbai International Airport, I will see what I can get there. Today in Bangalore, tomorrow morning at 5:00 AM to Mangalore and then to Mumbai for the trip home via London.


----------



## Ashful

WiscWoody said:


> Sorry to be a party pooper here but I used to love my beer. I used to do refrigeration/AC work so I had once bought a leaking professional beer kegerator with all kinds of handles and all and my heated garage/shop was the hit of the young neighborhood where I lived back then, oh those were the days lol. But I had to quit drinking in order to quit smoking... I couldn’t give up the smokes anyway else. So have a extra one for me sometime... enjoy.


Good on you!  Whatever you need to do to get the job done.  You'll outlive the rest of us, now.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Was surprised at the poor selection of Beer in Bar Harbor at the local places. Most only carried Allagash White despite the brewery being close by. Didnt get a chance to visit any pubs in Portland but they do have a beer bus tour. Next trip ill visit the Allagash Brewery.Got Some "Barrel and Bean" at an beer and wine outlet which is pretty good. Had that with a 4Lb Lobster at Old Orchard Beach near Portland.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Mumbai Airport


----------



## Ashful

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Mumbai Airport



The airport, specifically the outgoing flight terminals, is the only part of Mumbai I’m ever happy to see.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

London Heathrow


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Still at LHR


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Home


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Ashful said:


> The airport, specifically the outgoing flight terminals, is the only part of Mumbai I’m ever happy to see.


If you would collect all the garbage and trash on the streets of just 3 major cities in India, you would have a landfill 6 times the size of TX.
People still don't understand why they get floods after a 30 minute rainstorm.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Jan Pijpelink said:


> If you would collect all the garbage and trash on the streets of just 3 major cities in India, you would have a landfill 6 times the size of TX.
> People still don't understand why they get floods after a 30 minute rainstorm.


A lot of downside to over population. Mis-management helps.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Mis-management as corruption. Last Friday 150 politicians were arrested for corruption.


----------



## Ashful

Hey, but begreen said it’s wonderful!  [emoji3]


----------



## begreen

Ashful said:


> Hey, but begreen said it’s wonderful!  [emoji3]


Lots of corruption here too. I still love our country.


----------



## Ashful

begreen said:


> Lots of corruption here too. I still love our country.


True, but we serve ours without the dysentery... and with better BEER!


----------



## begreen

Sometimes it is not any better. We sell ours with lead and PFAS in the water and maybe a nice oil slick on top.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Ashful said:


> True, but we serve ours without the dysentery... and with better BEER!


Corruption is everywhere. But I have noticed that South East Asia is extremely corrupt. Having lived in Singapore and traveled to countries in the area, I have seen a few things. Indonesia and South Korea are bad, really bad. Lots of stories about those countries. Don't ask.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Mexico and Central America probably take the gold medal in that area.They dont even hide it.And the beer(And water) is pretty bad.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Seasoned Oak said:


> Mexico and Central America probably take the gold medal in that area.They dont even hide it.


Been to Coatzacoalcos five times, yep, the same.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Had a lot of good brews in the last month ,no time to post them all. Ill be catching up in the fall.  Working through a Bushel of extra large maryland blue crabs right now . No other food goes with beer quite as well as  Hardshells.  Last month was  Lobster month.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Seasoned Oak said:


> Had a lot of good brews in the last month ,no time to post them all. Ill be catching up in the fall.  Working through a Bushel of extra large maryland blue crabs right now . No other food goes with beer quite as well as  Hardshells.  Last month was  Lobster month.


I am in The Netherlands right now. Will have a few cold Belgians tonight.


----------



## begreen

Had some very nice local brews last night visiting a small brewery. One was a whiskey barrel-aged pale ale and the other was a farmhouse ale,  that was a saison, but porter-like with lots of chocolate malt and finished over local black currants. Both were quite tasty, but only available locally.


----------



## johneh

You People realize the only good Beer is the one in your hand right now(LOL)
At least in my hand anyway


----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> Had some very nice local brews last night visiting a small brewery. One was a whiskey barrel-aged pale ale and the other was a farmhouse ale,  that was a saison, but porter-like with lots of chocolate malt and finished over local black currants. Both were quite tasty, but only available locally.


Those local brews are so much better than national brands! Only a few National bransd can compete with the local stuff IMO.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Jan Pijpelink said:


> I am in The Netherlands right now. Will have a few cold Belgians tonight.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Jan Pijpelink said:


> I am in The Netherlands right now. Will have a few cold Belgians tonight.


Just passed up a trip to go there for a week with a friend ,a belgian brewer who set up a brew pub in my small town. Went to Maine instead. Maybe next year. Cheers!


----------



## AlbergSteve

Found a couple of new ones today. Having this one tonight.


----------



## AlbergSteve

And a nice fruity saison tonight...


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

San Antonio


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

San Antonio


----------



## begreen

Jan Pijpelink said:


> San Antonio


How was it? When in Texas I look for St.  Andrews, Shiner and Rahr. One of these days I would also like to try some of Jester King's brews.


----------



## fbelec

i finally tried one you guys speak of backwoods bastard.  good and strong but it was like a wine as after opening it first couple of sips had a bitterness to it and after sitting for 5 minutes bitterness was gone. it's the time of year for beers like this. my next trip to the packie will be for a vanilla porter. anyone have a favorite?


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

begreen said:


> How was it? When in Texas I look for St.  Andrews, Shiner and Rahr. One of these days I would also like to try some of Jester King's brews.


Good. I like St. Andrews too. Shiner...so, so.


----------



## Ashful

fbelec said:


> i finally tried one you guys speak of backwoods bastard. good and strong but it was like a wine as after opening it first couple of sips had a bitterness to it and after sitting for 5 minutes bitterness was gone. it's the time of year for beers like this. my next trip to the packie will be for a vanilla porter. anyone have a favorite?



I don’t think there’s a vanilla porter I like, but the Purple Monkey Dishwasher peanut butter chocolate porter from Evil Genius is damn good.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Galveston TX


----------



## begreen

Yowser. Good brew.


----------



## JerseyJeff

dafattkidd said:


> We are all always talking about how beer goes so well with splitting wood, stacking wood and best of all burning wood.
> 
> I am a lover of beer.  Currently, I'm drinking one of my favorites, Hoegaarden.  I've been really loving Stella lately also.  I go through fazes, but Hoegaarden always seems to be at the top of the list.
> 
> So what are some of your favorite beers?
> 
> View attachment 123842
> View attachment 123843



Miller High Life or anything Czech.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> I don’t think there’s a vanilla porter I like, but the Purple Monkey Dishwasher peanut butter chocolate porter from Evil Genius is damn good.


Founders porter is also very good. It doesnt have a catchy name but im sure we can come up with one like ..........."Woodstove gorilla hyd splitter seasoned oak afterburn coffee chocolate porter"


----------



## Ashful

Updated inventory. See if you can name them all! (We might have to disqualify Jan.)


----------



## AlbergSteve

Got nine days to try as may Nova Scotia brews as I can... here's a start.
The one on the table is Pollyanna IPA from Two Crows in Halifax-wild yeast, 7.3%, think I'll just have one for lunch!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

AlbergSteve said:


> Got nine days to try as may Nova Scotia brews as I can... here's a start.
> The one on the table is Pollyanna IPA from Two Crows in Halifax-wild yeast, 7.3%, think I'll just have one for lunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 249691
> View attachment 249692


Nothing better than a liquid lunch.


----------



## Ashful

Putting stuff away, found a few surprises in my reserve stock.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Ashful said:


> Putting stuff away, found a few surprises in my reserve stock.


You use that phone to call your supplier?


----------



## AlbergSteve

His OLD supplier.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Ashful said:


> Putting stuff away, found a few surprises in my reserve stock.


I never seem to have a reserve stock or inventory, I'm afraid it might go bad.


----------



## Ashful

AlbergSteve said:


> I never seem to have a reserve stock or inventory, I'm afraid it might go bad.


Well, it’s just overflow, what doesn’t fit in my small beer fridge, more than a planned reserve.  But I have only had a few issues with keeping seasonal beers across the years to a following season, usually lower ABV brews seem to suffer.  

That Rude Elf is from 2015, still good. Most of the stuff above 10% ABV seems to keep well in that cool basement cupboard.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Putting stuff away, found a few surprises in my reserve stock.


I like the phone!


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> I like the phone!



You should see the one next to it, just out of view, a country junction. The one you can see there is known as the “I Love Lucy” phone, since that’s the model they had in their apartment.

Another old hobby, now just taking up space in a basement cupboard.  We don’t even use our landline, anymore.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Couple more IPAs today, sorry @Ashful , nothing to see here.
These aren't the PNW ones I'm used to with enough hops to preserve a corpse.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Small pilgrimage today to Wolfville, Nova Scotia and The Church Brewing Co - one more kick at the "can" before I return to the west coast. House taps are German and Belgian, but no "bels" or "pels" on the list, sorry @Ashful. Favorite of course was the white IPA - like a glass of fruit juice.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

On my way to Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## begreen

You must have an amazing amount of air miles accrued.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

begreen said:


> You must have an amazing amount of air miles accrued.


Yes, and my wife uses them for free flights to Europe. Got her a business class return trip to Amsterdam in May, just on air miles.


----------



## fbelec

this beer is good. i had a couple tonight. tastes like coffee and chocolate but not heavy


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Kuala Lumpur


----------



## AlbergSteve

Back on the west coast again. Found this tonight at my local. Pours garnet red, slight bitterness at the beginning, finish dry as paper, slight hop nose.  At 9%, should be consumed with food!


----------



## fbelec

At 9%, should be consumed with food! 
that's what i was thinking with the underground mountain at 11.9%


----------



## Ashful

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Kuala Lumpur



You sure you’re not lost?


----------



## AlbergSteve

fbelec said:


> At 9%, should be consumed with food!
> that's what i was thinking with the underground mountain at 11.9%


Damn, didn't see that! Barley wine?


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> You should see the one next to it, just out of view, a country junction. The one you can see there is known as the “I Love Lucy” phone, since that’s the model they had in their apartment.
> 
> Another old hobby, now just taking up space in a basement cupboard.  We don’t even use our landline, anymore.


I have a storage apartment filled with antiques iv collected over the years in house attics that people left behind and forgot about.  Old wash boards very old vacuum cleaners, Tube Radios. Silver chandeliers, Old oil powered chandelier, clothes irons that you put hot coals in for heat ,some that are meant to set in a fireplace to get hot.  Not sure just what to do with all this stuff.


----------



## Ashful

Seasoned Oak said:


> I have a storage apartment filled with antiques iv collected over the years in house attics that people left behind and forgot about. Old wash boards very old vacuum cleaners, Tube Radios. Silver chandeliers, Old oil powered chandelier, clothes irons that you put hot coals in for heat ,some that are meant to set in a fireplace to get hot. Not sure just what to do with all this stuff.



One word: auction. It’s liberating!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Singapore


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Singapore Sling


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Bandung Indonesia. No good beers here.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Finally tried the Evil Genius PMDCPBP  .  It is my kind of beer. Being a porter.  Not bad. Smooth, easy drinking, ABV not too high.  Founders porter is a little better.  The coconut porter at my local craft brewpub is good but its also different from batch to batch.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Bandung Indonesia. No good beers here.


Oi! And I guess you can't drink the water...


----------



## fbelec

randy what is your favorite porter.  i check the local store and didn't have anything as to what i would really like is a vanilla porter.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Cirebon Indonesia


----------



## Seasoned Oak

fbelec said:


> randy what is your favorite porter.  i check the local store and didn't have anything as to what i would really like is a vanilla porter.


Founders Porter is among the best of them. Not an expensive beer either. Very smooth. I tend to go for the dark beers. Porters, Bocks, Stouts , as well as Belgian Dubbels, Tripels and Quads.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Jakarta Marriott. Finally something decent. Hoppy. From New Zealand.


----------



## fbelec

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Jakarta Marriott. Finally something decent. Hoppy. From New Zealand.



love that bottle. 
thanks randy i'll have to look in another store there was plenty of different offerings from founders just not a porter.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

fbelec said:


> love that bottle.
> thanks randy i'll have to look in another store there was plenty of different offerings from founders just not a porter.


Founders makes a lot of great beers. Try a few of these. Curmudgeon,Curmudgeon better half,Backwoods,Dankwood,Rum Runner,CBS,KBS, Rubaeus,Sumatra Mountain,ect ect. Seems they dont make a bad beer.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Tomorrow to Bangkok. No high expectations.


----------



## Ashful




----------



## AlbergSteve

Gotta watch some of Neil's drum solos, it looks like he's playing with six arms and legs!  Saw them in Vancouver a few years ago-amazing.


----------



## fbelec

AlbergSteve said:


> Gotta watch some of Neil's drum solos, it looks like he's playing with six arms and legs!  Saw them in Vancouver a few years ago-amazing.



ya got to love a guy that can play with his eyes closed and still know where everything is.


----------



## fbelec

Seasoned Oak said:


> Founders makes a lot of great beers. Try a few of these. Curmudgeon,Curmudgeon better half,Backwoods,Dankwood,Rum Runner,CBS,KBS, Rubaeus,Sumatra Mountain,ect ect. Seems they dont make a bad beer.


 been trying what i can get. they do make great beers. the list you just gave me i haven't seen any of those in any store around here. but there is a store in the next town that sells everything that is not common, i have to take a trip.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Novotel Bangkok. Chalawan Pale Ale. Pretty good.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Cha Tri IPA. Also very  good.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Eleventh Fort IPA. Thai micro brewery.
This is a great, hoppy, citrusy IPA. So surprised to find that here in SE Asia. Love my job. Traveling the world, smelling refinery fumes and trying different beers.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Still in Bangkok.


----------



## paulnlee

I cannot believe there are over 1K in posts. I drink Bud Light because I like it. Not trying to get high, just like it. Since I left Kaneohe moons ago and can't get Primo I'll stick with Bud Lite


----------



## bholler

I just got a 6 pack of these the other day.  I am enjoying them even though I typically don't like pale ales.


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Rayong (Refinery City) Thailand


----------



## fbelec

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Rayong (Refinery City) Thailand


 
one of my favorites


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Been looking for this one ever since it came out. Only lasted 3 days at the local brewpub. I was able to get some yesterday .  Very well done, nothing overpowering,not too sweet ,just rightand no bitterness. They dont offer it in bottles or cans yet ,so only available in kegs. Every bit as good as founders porter and thats saying something. 








						First-Ever Yuengling Hershey's Chocolate Porter To Launch
					

/PRNewswire/ -- D.G. Yuengling & Son, Inc., America's Oldest Brewery®, announced today its first-ever beer collaboration with Hershey's, America's most beloved...




					www.prnewswire.com


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Home, finally. Time for a beer.


----------



## dafattkidd

Holy Smokes! I can’t believe this thread is still going. I started this thread five years ago. 

Great to see all of you enjoying tasty beverages. Cheers!


----------



## Ashful

dafattkidd said:


> Holy Smokes! I can’t believe this thread is still going. I started this thread five years ago.
> 
> Great to see all of you enjoying tasty beverages. Cheers!



Time flies. I was almost ready to argue with you, until I went back and checked... five years, indeed!


----------



## AlbergSteve

Start of the Christmas cheer season...another IPA. Light in body and bitterness, but a fantastic, fresh hop nose.


----------



## AlbergSteve

...and this ''beer'', unhopped, distilled and lightly smoked!


----------



## Ashful

AlbergSteve said:


> ...and this ''beer'', unhopped, distilled and lightly smoked!
> View attachment 253510


Well, heck... if we're going to open the thread that wide, I just pulled the last 2 oz. out of a bottle of 1792 Reserve bourbon.  Currently enjoying it, Old Fashioned.


----------



## begreen

AlbergSteve said:


> ...and this ''beer'', unhopped, distilled and lightly smoked!
> View attachment 253510


I'll be right over.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Something seasonal tonight...


----------



## begreen

My son brought over some Shiner Holiday Cheer. It was quite a surprise. It's a dunkelweizen brewed with peaches and roasted pecans. Not bad for a Christmas beer.











						Shiner Website
					

Since 1909, every drop of Shiner has been brewed in Shiner, Texas.



					www.shiner.com


----------



## HisTreeNut

Just a Guinness for me...

Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashful

HisTreeNut said:


> Just a Guinness for me...


Guinness is a thing unto itself.  It can't be compared or categorized with other beers.  It's fantastic, but it's not beer... it's Guinness!

In the last two days we've had Mad Elf, Rude Elf, Woodford Rye, and some 10 year aged Tawney Port.   Yeah... it's Christmas!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Ashful said:


> Guinness is a thing unto itself.  It can't be compared or categorized with other beers.  It's fantastic, but it's not beer... it's Guinness!
> 
> In the last two days we've had Mad Elf, Rude Elf, Woodford Rye, and some 10 year aged Tawney Port.   Yeah... it's Christmas!


Does it have to be Christmas to have fancy drinks....?


----------



## HisTreeNut

Ashful said:


> Guinness is a thing unto itself. It can't be compared or categorized with other beers. It's fantastic, but it's not beer... it's Guinness!
> 
> In the last two days we've had Mad Elf, Rude Elf, Woodford Rye, and some 10 year aged Tawney Port. Yeah... it's Christmas!


Guinness is my fave & go-to brew...although you guys have posted a few I will need to seek out (I also thought there were a few emojis in the posting that did not appear. I am feeling a little too lazy to edit my post).
My brother would always quip when I was younger, "There's beer, and then there's Guinness..."
So this begs the question...what's your favorite everyday go-to brew...and why???


Sent from my VS835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jan Pijpelink

Well, as you might have seen, I had this in Jakarta last month. From New Zealand. If I hadn't read the label, I would have been convinced it was an IPA. Now, my absolute favorite. Nice citrussy and hoppy. Not for sale in the US, as far as I know.


----------



## Ashful

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Does it have to be Christmas to have fancy drinks....?


Nope!  But that's probably the only time I have two Christmas beers and Port all in the same week.


HisTreeNut said:


> Guinness is my fave & go-to brew... So this begs the question...what's your favorite everyday go-to brew...and why???


Good question.  I like variety, so I'll never have an "everyday brew", but if I had to narrow it down to just one it'd likely be Allagash Curiuex.  I've surely had more of that aged tripel than any other beer in the last five years.


----------



## AlbergSteve

That's a loaded question, pun intended! Depends, is it summer, winter...*Fat Tug IPA* is my go to when I'm out, any time, any where. Fat Tug won  favorite BC craft beer and most consumed craft beer in BC, AGAIN this year! At home it's *Red Racer IPA* in the winter and *Red Racer Pale Ale* in the summer. But I'm always open to trying something new, especially if it's Belgian.


----------



## woodnomore

I am against the hippy crap beer, have tried a few and thought this is what you want the finished product to taste like. You how you can tell if somebody drinks craft beer? You don't need to know how a craft beer drinker will tell you within minutes of meeting them.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

These last few yrs after drinking so many great craft beers ,on occasion when regular national brand beer are all thats available, it taste like sulfur water or just plain  bad water. Especially any beer with a "lite" in the name. I call it diet beer.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

HisTreeNut said:


> My brother would always quip when I was younger, "There's beer, and then there's Guinness..."
> So this begs the question...what's your favorite everyday go-to brew...and why???


Not a Guinness fan. The 2  beers i drink more than any other are Innis and Gunn (Bourbon Barrel Scotch ale) and Troegs Troegenator (German Double Bock) . About once a yr i run across a deal on cases of Innis and Gunn , just bought 5 cases.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

New beer this weekend with friends. Smooth tasty Belgian tripel . 8.6 AVB Not yur uncles "light beer."


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Tried a few new brews this week ,this allagash and 2 New Trail beers out of Williamsport PA . The New Trail Tripel and Buzz Saw Porter. Lots of great beer hitting the market. The allagash was very good as always. Both New Trail brews are very good ,the tripel is outstanding! Case of Curieux was $106 ,not sure if thats a good price but sounds reasonable.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Its tax time and i need something strong while doing my taxes.


----------



## AlbergSteve

Spent last weekend in Vancouver, (BC, not Washington) for an anniversary getaway. Got to visit one of our favorite haunts when we're there, *Biercraft**.* Finally got my lips on some Delerium Tremens, and a few others...




@Ashful  can check out the beer list *here*.
Unfortunately, they were out of the St. Bernardus quad.


----------



## Ashful

Thought if you guys while having lunch yesterday.  




$106 is in the ballpark for Curieux, maybe just a few dollars higher than here. Most places around here seem to be $99 per case or $18-$19 per single bottle.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Got a Belgian ale variety pak and this little beauty was the first to try. Gulden Draak Imperial Stout ,Outstanding,Smooth,Rich, very Quad like brew. 12% ABV . Ill be looking for More of this for sure. Wife loves it too.


----------



## begreen

Potent. At 12% it's more like a wine than an ale. It's priced like wine too.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

$22 a 6 pak so about $3.67 a bottle . Well worth the price. On the high side for beer but I suppose your not getting a great wine for what  would amount to about $7 a bottle for equiv oz.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Ashful said:


> Thought if you guys while having lunch yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 257850
> 
> 
> $106 is in the ballpark for Curieux, maybe just a few dollars higher than here. Most places around here seem to be $99 per case or $18-$19 per single bottle.


This one is also in that Variety pak,ill try that one for Fathers Day today with Lobster. Also in there GrandCru ,Augustiin & Golden Draak Quad.


----------



## begreen

Seasoned Oak said:


> $22 a 6 pak so about $3.67 a bottle . Well worth the price. On the high side for beer but I suppose your not getting a great wine for what  would amount to about $7 a bottle for equiv oz.


I was looking at the 750 ml bottle which is about $20. Will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## mark cline

I found this in early March , could not believe the flavor. Rich bitter coffee notes with a hint of bitter chocolate, very smooth and wonderful aftertaste. Is seems to be a swarzbier, but I can’t find any reference as such. If you can find it , you will be not be disappointed.


----------



## mellow

$20-$28 for a 4 pack of 16oz cans is the going amount for good beer around here.  I love me some good sours or a DIPA or TIPA.

Thrills by Dewey beer.  This stuff is thick! Cherry, Raspberry and Marshmallow.


----------



## Woody5506

I'll blow $20-22 on a 4 pack if I'm "pretty sure" it'll be worth it. At that point I base it on the brewery, not the beer as much. For example, here and there I'll drop $20 on a 4 pack of any IPA from Grimm because it's been a long time since I've been let down. Everyone around here goes nuts for Other Half, who does make some great stuff but in my opinion doesn't always live up to the price point.  I'm always happy to find good stuff in the mid or low price range like $10-13. I've gravitated toward Troegs lately for that good mid range beer because they have some good annual releases that don't garner as much hype and therefore it keeps the prices pretty reasonable. Just got their Nimble Giant yesterday, great DIPA more of an old school west coast-ish style.


----------



## mellow

I was sad to see my go to cheap beer has gone up in price, Yuengling is now over $12 for a 12 pack of 12oz cans.


----------



## SidecarFlip

A&W.  I'm a non drinking alcoholic, consequently, root beer only but way back in the day, Miller High Life in bottles.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

mellow said:


> I was sad to see my go to cheap beer has gone up in price, Yuengling is now over $12 for a 12 pack of 12oz cans.


I see it for $17-18 a case on sale, usually about $20  a case of 24 around here for the Lagar. The 16oz cans are about $22 Case of 24 which is a better deal yet. I guess cuz im closer to the Brewery. They have a very good Hersheys Chocolate Porter also but only available in barrels  until sometime this fall when they will bottle it for the first time.


----------



## Woody5506

My local cheap classic is Genny Light. I believe it's $6.99 for a 12 pack usually.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Woody5506 said:


> My local cheap classic is Genny Light. I believe it's $6.99 for a 12 pack usually.


We call that sulfur  water around here but to each his own.  Any beer that can me made and sold for 50 c a can at a profit. Yuengling Lager is the cheapest beer i drink from time to time. And only when something better isnt available.


----------



## Woody5506

Seasoned Oak said:


> We call that sulfur  water around here but to each his own.  Any beer that can me made and sold for 50 c a can at a profit. Yuengling Lager is the cheapest beer i drink from time to time. And only when something better isnt available.



Hey man I'm a fan of both craft and crap. Genny makes some other decent craft beers though but being a Rochester native has certainly made me biased to the point of loving a good old G Light.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Woody5506 said:


> Hey man I'm a fan of both craft and crap. Genny makes some other decent craft beers though but being a Rochester native has certainly made me biased to the point of loving a good old G Light.


Its all good , i drank a lot of Genny and Miller when i was young and im still here.  As much as i love a good belgian quad i keep some yuengling lager on hand at all times as well.


----------



## begreen

We just cracked open the first bottles of an English Pale Ale we made a little over a month ago. It's turning out quite nice. It will be a good summer ale.


----------



## Woody5506

Seasoned Oak said:


> Its all good , i drank a lot of Genny and Miller when i was young and im still here.  As much as i love a good belgian quad i keep some yuengling lager on hand at all times as well.



I will say if I don't want craft, but I don't want beer that's a half step above water, I do tend to gravitate toward Yuengling. Love it in bottles.


----------



## Alpine1

My friend started a brewery business 2 years ago. His beers are delicious, but cost 5 times more than regular industrial beer. Since I drink beer at least twice a day (lunch & dinner) it would be impossible for me to afford such a daily expense. But a couple of times a week...


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Alpine1 said:


> My friend started a brewery business 2 years ago. His beers are delicious, but cost 5 times more than regular industrial beer. Since I drink beer at least twice a day (lunch & dinner) it would be impossible for me to afford such a daily expense. But a couple of times a week...


Much of the  craft beer is worth 5 times the price of the national brands. That saidO  there's  some very good craft beer that is not expensive.  People are paying $1.50 a bottle for water from a vending machine these days.   Enjoy your friends beer as often as possible.  Strive for Quality over quantity. Cheers!


----------



## mellow

I got a couple 4 packs of equilibrium for next week, I am now beer money broke.  Can't wait to try Straight outta the laboratory TIPA, going to have some


----------



## Woody5506

mellow said:


> I got a couple 4 packs of equilibrium for next week, I am now beer money broke.  Can't wait to try Straight outta the laboratory TIPA, going to have some



Never had a beer from them that disappointed me!


----------



## Zack R

I've been enjoying these now that we are into the warm weather. I usually go with a NW pale ale or IPA but these are pretty refreshing....

https://www.beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/63/436484/
https://www.northwestbeerguide.com/...-brewery-shares-neon-daydream-with-the-nation


----------



## Seasoned Oak

mellow said:


> I got a couple 4 packs of equilibrium for next week, I am now beer money broke.  Can't wait to try Straight outta the laboratory TIPA, going to have some


Those simcoe hops are the best.


----------



## mcdougy

Our common beer and craft beer in general are very close to the same price. No such thing as cheap beer here   30 pack of domestic cans (bud) is $54.


----------



## mcdougy

This is the pain we suffer


----------



## Seasoned Oak

mcdougy said:


> Our common beer and craft beer in general are very close to the same price. No such thing as cheap beer here   30 pack of domestic cans (bud) is $54.


Why so high?


----------



## begreen

Seasoned Oak said:


> Why so high?


Sin tax. Canada's beer prices are very high.  They shock us in comparison and WA state has a high booze tax. Considering the benefits they have it's not a terrible price to pay,  but if I lived there I'd be brewing my own.


----------



## SidecarFlip

Is Rolling Rock still brewed?  'From fresh spring water in Latrobe Pa.  Is there any fresh water in Latrobe Pa.?  Drank that stuff when I was a teen.  All it did was make you urinate and give you beer breath.......


----------



## mcdougy

Seasoned Oak said:


> Why so high?


Taxes for the health impact.... cigarettes are the same example. A large pack of cigarettes is $16-18$


----------



## SidecarFlip

mcdougy said:


> Taxes for the health impact.... cigarettes are the same example. A large pack of cigarettes is $16-18$


Canadian smokes are terrible....


----------



## begreen

Had a couple of these at a friend's place last week. It was surprisingly good. Very floral and smooth with a nice finish. It is amber-gold in the glass. The ABV snuck up on me. I think it's a double-IPA but not sure. If you live in the northwest it's worth a try. I will be looking for it in our local stores.




__





						Head Pin - Ten Pin Brewing
					






					tenpinbrewing.com


----------



## johneh

SidecarFlip said:


> Canadian smokes are terrible..


Canadian smokers feel the same way about American smokes


----------



## begreen

All smokes are terrible for you, quit while you're ahead.


----------



## johneh

I did 35 years ago
The hardest thing I ever did


----------



## fbelec

lets throw in a question     what is the got to beer when you come in from outside work like splitting and it's 90 degrees outside.
i like coors banquet something thin and not heavy


----------



## mellow

fbelec said:


> lets throw in a question     what is the got to beer when you come in from outside work like splitting and it's 90 degrees outside.
> i like coors banquet something thin and not heavy



Burley Oak Bilsner or Burley Oak Home Grown


----------



## begreen

fbelec said:


> lets throw in a question     what is the got to beer when you come in from outside work like splitting and it's 90 degrees outside.
> i like coors banquet something thin and not heavy


Almost anything cold and thirst-quenching will due then. Locally even a Rainier will suffice. I made an English Pale Ale for this summer that goes down pretty easy too.


----------



## hockeypuck

Not going to lie.. not an IPA guy.  Normally Heineken or Milller/Coors Light guy, but on a whim I bought a 4 pack of this last weekend. 








						Angelica Hazy Orange IPA | Lord Hobo Brewing Company
					

Angelica Hazy Orange IPA is a New England IPA style beer brewed by Lord Hobo Brewing Company in Woburn, MA. Score: 87 with 75 ratings and reviews. Last update: 01-03-2023.




					www.beeradvocate.com
				



Never had an IPA that I could call a summer drink.  It was good and will buy again.


----------



## begreen

johneh said:


> I did 35 years ago
> The hardest thing I ever did


Yes, I quit in the early 1980s too. Glad to say that now I don't miss it one bit.


----------



## venator260

SidecarFlip said:


> Is Rolling Rock still brewed?  'From fresh spring water in Latrobe Pa.  Is there any fresh water in Latrobe Pa.?  Drank that stuff when I was a teen.  All it did was make you urinate and give you beer breath.......




It's still brewed. Not in Latrobe though. Brand was sold a few times. From what I can find, Anheuser-Busch owns the brand and it's brewed in Newark, NJ since 2006. The original Latrobe brewery brews Guinness Blonde, again, from Googling. 

I like a Rolling Rock every now and again. Has to be pretty cold though.


----------



## Riff

fbelec said:


> lets throw in a question     what is the got to beer when you come in from outside work like splitting and it's 90 degrees outside.
> i like coors banquet something thin and not heavy



Ice cold Coors Light, Sierra Nevada Summerfest, or a Kolsch from a local brewery. Light and not necessarily looking for a lot of flavor.


----------



## fbelec

begreen said:


> Almost anything cold and thirst-quenching will due then. Locally even a Rainier will suffice. I made an English Pale Ale for this summer that goes down pretty easy too.



i've got to get back to home brewing. never was able to make anything light enough for the summer. best i did was a honey wheat. there is a beer i like that is not for summer in my opinion just a touch heavy but have been drinking them this year is


----------



## Woody5506

hockeypuck said:


> Not going to lie.. not an IPA guy.  Normally Heineken or Milller/Coors Light guy, but on a whim I bought a 4 pack of this last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelica Hazy Orange IPA | Lord Hobo Brewing Company
> 
> 
> Angelica Hazy Orange IPA is a New England IPA style beer brewed by Lord Hobo Brewing Company in Woburn, MA. Score: 87 with 75 ratings and reviews. Last update: 01-03-2023.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.beeradvocate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had an IPA that I could call a summer drink.  It was good and will buy again.



I've converted a lot of my friends who claim to not be into IPA's. I think what most are used to are the old school kinda malty tasting IPA's that really, I agree, are not that good. The newer New England "hazy" style IPA's go down a lot easier for those hesitant on hoppy beers. Which is ironic, because most of these are ultra super hoppy, but to the point where it's more of a juice flavor that you're getting than the traditional heavy body heavy malt flavor. I think that's why the IPA market totally exploded is because that style is what lures people in.


----------



## mellow

Woody5506 said:


> I've converted a lot of my friends who claim to not be into IPA's. I think what most are used to are the old school kinda malty tasting IPA's that really, I agree, are not that good. The newer New England "hazy" style IPA's go down a lot easier for those hesitant on hoppy beers. Which is ironic, because most of these are ultra super hoppy, but to the point where it's more of a juice flavor that you're getting than the traditional heavy body heavy malt flavor. I think that's why the IPA market totally exploded is because that style is what lures people in.



You are further north than me and closer to the Alchemist but I love to give IPA haters a can of Heady Topper if I know it will not go to waste and I have some (rare).  I tell them to drink it straight from the can, I love the tidbits but others not so much.

Which btw if anyone will be in VT and then heading south I could use some more


----------



## Woody5506

mellow said:


> You are further north than me and closer to the Alchemist but I love to give IPA haters a can of Heady Topper if I know it will not go to waste and I have some (rare).  I tell them to drink it straight from the can, I love the tidbits but others not so much.
> 
> Which btw if anyone will be in VT and then heading south I could use some more



One of my cousins who HATED IPA's was recently converted, and all it took was a weekend in Vermont, which is of course not complete without a trip to the Alchemist.


----------



## begreen

Woody5506 said:


> One of my cousins who HATED IPA's was recently converted, and all it took was a weekend in Vermont, which is of course not complete without a trip to the Alchemist.


When Brother Bart and I were in DC at the first Green Heat stove contest, they held an after event get together. There was a tub of beers on ice. I can't remember what I grabbed, but it was local. Tasted kinda blah. BB grabbed  Dogfish IPA because several folks here were lauding it. He took one sip and his face went sour. Thought they should name it something like DogPiss. Never having tried one, I finished it for him. It wasn't bad at all, though a bit mild by west coast standards. He went for a more tame lager.


----------



## mellow

Please don't rate us based on DF,  they do not speak for the rest of us  

I wish I could have attended that event afterwards but I had to drive 2.5 hours back home.


----------



## Woodspliter

Man that thrill looks delicious!


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Tonights Brew . This one is heavy ,but a flavor explosion. 12.7 % ABV  Style: Old Ale. Not your uncles "light beer" . Note of Mollassas and Maple,  aged in Bourbon Barrels. Rating score 96  World Class by Beer Advocate.


----------



## begreen

Seasoned Oak said:


> View attachment 261806
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tonights Brew . This one is heavy ,but a flavor explosion. 12.7 % ABV  Style: Old Ale. Not your uncles "light beer" . Note of Mollassas and Maple,  aged in Bourbon Barrels. Rating score 96  World Class by Beer Advocate.


I've read good things about that brew.


----------



## mellow

Had another Equilibrium beer last night.  This was really different, but good.  At 10% this TIPA will sneak up on you, way to smooth.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Its been awhile since iv had anything from this brewer but with craft beer choking out their market they either have to step up their game or lose market share to the local brewers. Surprisingly good. 7.1% Very Smooth.


----------



## begreen

Seasoned Oak said:


> Its been awhile since iv had anything from this brewer but with craft beer choking out their market they either have to step up their game or lose market share to the local brewers. Surprisingly good. 7.1% Very Smooth.
> View attachment 261951


Bourbon barrel-aged, sounds good. I'll have to give that a try.  Not certain about Bud worrying about competing with craft breweries. They just buy them if they are interesting. I think A-B owns at least 15 craft labels now, not that this is always a good thing. They bought Elysian locally and essentially froze their good brews development. Now they are just another hoppy ale.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

begreen said:


> Bourbon barrel-aged, sounds good. I'll have to give that a try.  Not certain about Bud worrying about competing with craft breweries. They just buy them if they are interesting.


They cant buy them all ,and they are springing  up
like flowers nationwide.


----------



## begreen

Yes, they appear to  be  buying up those that have reached a critical size for volume delivery.


----------



## WiscWoody

It’s been some time since I’ve had a beer but  back in the day when I was in my twenties and thirty’s and living in a young neighborhood in the twin cities we sure Put  our fair share of barley water away. I did refrigeration/AC work and I had a nice commercial beer meister that I got cheap and repaired so it was my garage that the party’s congregated to back then. I sold the kegerator years ago though but lately I’ve been thinking on picking up a six pack of Grain Belt Premium in bottles. Good stuff IMO. I looked for it at the Walmart liquor store in Hayward but they don’t carry it. I’ll have to look around for it. Another one I liked in the past was Mickeys Malt Liquor in big mouth bottles. Maybe some Andeker would be good too. I’m getting thirsty just thinking of it.


----------



## Woody5506

begreen said:


> Yes, they appear to  be  buying up those that have reached a critical size for volume delivery.



It makes me wonder about the market in general. I've seen articles of certain brewers really just complaining about how they've created this monster that is craft beer which, is more so tuned to "the latest and greatest" rather than totally perfecting certain beers. In other words many customers are far more interested in new beers, limited releases, creative styles and flavors and never ending releases. It almost becomes a game to try as many different beers as possible especially with apps like Untappd.  I think it's an interesting argument to make however what I really question is who created the market that is straining some brewers in the first place? 

So I guess my point is, if you start a brewery, become successful to the point of getting it to a large distribution and eventually are bought out by someone like Anheuser-Busch, I wonder if it just becomes an easy way out of the industry at that point. I guess I'm sorta comparing apples to oranges though - small brewery issues vs the big craft guys being bought out.


----------



## MTASH

I just tried what might be my new favorite...Dogfish Head Slightly Mighty.  It's a low-calorie IPA (only 95 cal.) and the ABV is only 4%.  I drink a lot of beer so those numbers are good for me on both accounts.

For a hot day cold brew, I go to Miller Lite or Coors Light.


----------



## johneh

We tried all the craft beers around here and believe me there are about 
60 in a hundred-mile radius.  I now find that most of them have priced
 themselves out of the market. for a treat, I get Lug tread but now I buy 
mainstream Selman's 2.0 tastes good and not expensive.
But you guys 
stateside your beer is a whole lot cheaper(cost-wise) to buy than us from the great white North


----------



## begreen

Tried a nice hazy pale ale tonight made locally by Fremont Brewing. Sky Kraken is light and refreshingly citrusy. It goes well on a warm summer day after working in the garden . At 5.5 abv it goes down easy and has a nice melon and blueberry finish.


----------



## mellow

Going to be quiet on my end this month, once a year I take a month long break from alcohol and do a whole body cleanse.  Not been easy so far with this stupid year but almost halfway there!  Come September its game on!


----------



## Seasoned Oak

mellow said:


> Going to be quiet on my end this month, once a year I take a month long break from alcohol and do a whole body cleanse.  Not been easy so far with this stupid year but almost halfway there!  Come September its game on!


Good idea but i would have to do that in winter. I just have to have a cold beer after working in the hot sun all day in summer. In winter i can do with a hot chocolate ,but in Summer it HAS to be a Good Beer or 2.


----------



## begreen

Seasoned Oak said:


> Good idea but i would have to do that in winter. I just have to have a cold beer after working in the hot sun all day in summer. In winter i can do with a hot chocolate ,but in Summer it HAS to be a Good Beer or 2.


Yah, January is my clean month. It is pointless to try it before the holidays.


----------



## mellow

I would usually do it in the winter as well, but with everything else going on I want my body to be in good shape for whatever comes this fall season with these viruses.  I will probably cut back on my beer drinking then as well just in case.


----------



## mrd1995

Block House Pumpkin Ale, brewed near Pittsburgh, PA something the wife and I both agree on...

Same Brewery as Iron City Beer


----------



## begreen

Looks like Yuengling is heading west next year.








						Yuengling, America's oldest brewer, invades the West Coast
					

Hey West Coast beer lovers, it's pronounced YING-ling.  D.G. Yuengling and Son, America's oldest operating brewer, is sending some cold ones your way for the first time since it began making...




					apnews.com


----------



## fbelec

i still haven't tried their black and tan. anybody?


----------



## Couv

I have six flats hoarded for winter. I like their Marionberry sours too.


----------



## fbelec

that rogue combat wombat sounds interesting. the only thing i've tried here is their dead guy. had that at a smoky bones restaurant. that was good stuff


----------



## Couv

fbelec said:


> that rogue combat wombat sounds interesting. the only thing i've tried here is their dead guy. had that at a smoky bones restaurant. that was good stuff



I love Dead Guy ale. I remember when it finally got as Far East as Texas I wore it out for months. With The Wombats you have to be careful. They are tasty and 6.7 percent.


----------



## mrd1995

fbelec said:


> i still haven't tried their black and tan. anybody?


Not bad, I like their Porter the best.


----------



## fbelec

mrd1995 said:


> Not bad, I like their Porter the best.


haven't even seen that around here. i love porters


----------



## mrd1995

fbelec said:


> haven't even seen that around here. i love porters


I have found it at a local restaurant on the lake used to work there during college, to be honest haven't seen it else where. Has a red label.


----------



## Couv

One third of one these in Strawberry, Raspberry or Cherry to two thirds Guinness in a pint glass does not suck. (nor does just Guinness by itself)


----------



## Fritlordyt

The best beef for me right now is Concha la Flor, nothing can come close to it.


----------



## fbelec

sounds great just wish their web site was better.


----------



## begreen

Brew Day today. We're making our first double IPA. It's going to be bitter (100 IBU), hoppy (about 13 oz of hops - dry-hopped twice), and potent (about 8% abv).


----------



## fbelec

that is a lot of hops. how long before you drink?


----------



## begreen

fbelec said:


> that is a lot of hops. how long before you drink?


It sure is. I figure we will lose about a gallon in secondary transfers just to get rid of the trub. It will be 6-8 weeks before we crack a bottle open and taste what we have created.  It takes 2 packs of yeast to munch on this sweet solution. Right now the brew is bubbling at very brisk clip. Maybe 2 burps a second.


----------



## fbelec

happy drinking


----------



## begreen

Just tried a new to me, Georgetown Brewing's  double-IPA - Meowsa!
It is a floral, hazy IPA and with a great fruity taste. It's nice from start to finish. They have a winner with this one.

*FOR NORMAL PEOPLE*
Darn tasty Double IPA

*FOR BEER LOVERS*
Medwards says "If you force fed a watermelon a steady diet of mandarin oranges and pineapples and then dropped said watermelon into a wood chipper, this beer has the resulting aromas and flavors that came out of the business end of that wood chipper.”





						Georgetown Brewing Company | Darn Tasty Beer.
					

Georgetown Brewing Company is the largest independent brewery in Washington State maker of many darn tasty beers, including Manny's Pale Ale.




					georgetownbeer.com


----------



## Couver

For those of you in the PNW Festivus is back! It’s one of my favorite seasonal beers.


----------



## ctyankee

Couver said:


> For those of you in the PNW Festivus is back! It’s one of my favorite seasonal beers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 265833


Lucky you!  Wish that was out here in N.E.

I enjoy many different brewers and styles but every time I remember to have a Samuel Smith (Porter, Nut Brown, Milk Stout) I'm reminded this is  among the best there is.

Where is Anchor Brewing?  Can't find any of their stuff in CT anymore.  A rhetorical question, because there are so many local and regional beers, and only so many can fit on a shelf.   Too bad, though.  A high quality brewer.  Too many taste and feel like homebrew.


----------



## Couver

Samuel Smiths Nut Brown Ale was one of the first foreign beers I ever drank. I still have one now and again.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Yuengling finally came through with their new Porter now in bottles, previously only available in Kegs.  Quite reasonable pricewise by the case.    5% ABV . Generally very popular in my area. Tends to sell out quickly .  If you dont like chocolate in your beer you probaly wont like this though. Chocolate taste is fairly prominent.


----------



## fbelec

i hope they made enough to come up here in mass


----------



## mellow

For that time when you want a beer but need some more energy:


----------



## begreen

Couver said:


> For those of you in the PNW Festivus is back! It’s one of my favorite seasonal beers.
> View attachment 265833


Black Raven makes some good and interesting brews.
EDIT: Found some at the local store. It's a very nice holiday beer indeed.


----------



## begreen

Enjoying this at the moment. Corsendonk Christmas Ale, a nice festive Belgian Brew.


----------



## fbelec

had this one with a bowl of soup tonight
	

		
			
		

		
	



very dark when cold first taste is a chocolate bar
it's not call dragon's milk for nothing downed the last half it'll sit ya down (was in a rush)


----------



## mellow

My favorite IPA of all time:


----------



## Solarguy3500

This one is appropriate after a day of hand splitting firewood. It's a good stout with a subtle chocolate flavor.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Black 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 poured from a pint can into a clear pint glass.   There is a nice roasted malt aroma emanating from the glass, bringing hints of black licorice, vanilla, coffee and more prominant dark chocolate,. A light, yet full roasted malt flavor dominates the taste.  A very drinkable and refreshing stout, which like most of New Trail's hazies, hides a potent ABV very well. It’s always good to see some residue at the bottom of the glass after a good brew has been consumed. 9.1ABV  Worth a try. Another winner from New Trail. They seem to roll out hit after hit, like Founders and Pizza boys.


----------



## begreen

Oh my goodness. I was dubious about this one, but it's a home run. Backwoods Brewery, Pecan Pie Porter. It's not sweet at all. The forward taste is chocolate but it finishes up with vanilla and caramel notes and the aftertaste is of pecans. I don't know how they did it, but this is a brewing masterpiece. We will definitely be picking up some more.



			https://www.backwoodsbrewingcompany.com/items/pecan-pie-porter


----------



## Couver

begreen said:


> Oh my goodness. I was dubious about this one, but it's a home run. Backwoods Brewery, Pecan Pie Porter. It's not sweet at all. The forward taste is chocolate but it finishes up with vanilla and caramel notes and the aftertaste is of pecans. I don't know how they did it, but this is a brewing masterpiece. We will definitely be picking up some more.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.backwoodsbrewingcompany.com/items/pecan-pie-porter



Just grabbed a few of these today and they are great!  Thank You!

To me the flavor is like the Karo syrup in a pecan pie. I lived down south for a hot minute I know that taste


----------



## begreen

Couver said:


> Just grabbed a few of these today and they are great!  Thank You!
> 
> To me the flavor is like the Karo syrup in a pecan pie. I lived down south for a hot minute I know that taste


Just got some more and turned my wife on to it. She normally doesn't go for porters, but she liked this one a lot.


----------



## Solarguy3500

This is one of my favorite stouts of all time. Big Elm Brewing, Dead of Winter Imperial Stout. The brewery is local, in Sheffield, MA and I helped them get solar PV and solar hot water for the brewery.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Another good brew from Troegs. Grand Cacao Chocolate Stout.  Nice blend of  dark chocolate ,vanilla and coffee.  Hints of caramel in the mix. Milk sugars leave their mark. Soft sweetness with a subtle bitterness. That would make this bittersweet. Nice roasted malt backbone. Alcohol goes unnoticed at 6.5ABV. Mouthfeel is nice. It's medium-bodied with moderate carbonation. It's extremely fluffy, velvety, smooth and slightly creamy.


----------



## clancey

I just like good old Coors...but those look very yummy..clancey...


----------



## fbelec

another sunday in the books. good day to kick the feet up listen to the radio and have a beer


----------



## HiroariTillWhen

Blue Chimay, Tripel Karmeliet and Kasteel Rouge for me.


----------



## Grizzerbear

Pretty bitter. Reaching for a michelob to warsh er down.


----------



## clancey

i like Coors Light--ice cold with a roast beef sand...Yes...clancey


----------



## fbelec

i tried this beer because it finally shown up in our stores here. been wanting to try this for a while and was disappointed. it says pumpkin pie in a glass. if i had a pumpkin pie that tasted like this i'd throw it away. didn't taste to much like pumpkin and to bitter. so far shipyard pumpkinhead is the winner tied with weyerbach pumpkin ale


----------



## bert670

Pumking used to be way better, I haven't like it much in recent times. Their Warlock has still been pretty good, but haven't seem it at my beer store this year.


----------



## fbelec

i know that it changes from batch to batch but this is not good. maybe i got a bad batch or maybe this batch is not so good to begin with.


----------



## EbS-P

fbelec said:


> so far shipyard pumpkinhead is the winner


Second this for pumpkin!


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Leave it up to Yuengling to come up with refreshing summer brew to add to their line up and dipping their barrels into the craft beer arena.The color is a golden amber with a nice white head. The smell is rich with mango sweetness mixed with grains and malts. There is nothing overpowering about this brew, it has a  nice balance to it. Goes down smooth with an ABV of 6%.  For $12 a 12 pak they always manage to make a good beer for a light beer price.


----------



## fbelec

had dinner in the best fish restaurant around here. had to have a couple of these. what a nice beer. when it's cold it tasted like a little beer in a ice coffee with a touch of chocolate


----------



## Tithis

One of my favorites is DoubleBag




Typically don't run into issues finding it locally.

After that I mostly get the Voodoo Ranger IPAs. Their 1985 one is really nice imo.





Also tried Pumpking for the first time this year and absolutely loved it. Think the places in my town only got one shipment as they ran out pretty quickly and I ended up going to a place near my work a couple times to get more.


----------



## Wood1Dennis

My favorite, almost anything I brew myself! Currently I have a really good coconut porter. Tomorrow I'll be kegging an IPA. Yum.... 🍺


----------

